# pogre's story hour Zandyrium -episode 66- (5/10/2006) A short update.



## pogre

Zandyrium
Introduction

Welcome to pogre’s new story hour! Zandyrium is a large city where many cultures collide and is the base for a new set of adventurers. As I write this intrepid group has already surpassed the dreaded fifth level of TPK fame. I cannot promise no future TPK, but there is even more story to tell here than my previous stories. As always, no TPK betting please!

I have added a campaign dictionary. So if you come across an unfamiliar name or place just refer to it to aid in your _deciphering script_ check.

The thumbnail pictures in each episode are links to much larger pictures. I made the thumbs slightly larger this time around for easier viewing. I host all of the pictures on my own gaming site www.pogre.com, as usual. You can also swing by my little corner of the web to grab some free original adventures I posted in PDF format. I hope you enjoy them and be sure to let me know if you used them – that is what truly inspires me!

Readers may find my first adventure of the campaign  Micon’s Hideout. By the way one story hour group Scorch’s Story Hour has played this adventure, although Argent Silvermage has yet to post it. If you're not a Dungeon Master do not download it! 

Miniature/Model pictures and story hour goodness coming soon!


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 01

Sweat poured down Micon’s face as he concentrated on the ritual. Two zombies stared forward with vacant, lifeless eyes at the wizard’s activities. This ritual would be Micon’s crowning glory, the attestation that he deserved recognition as the greatest of mages. The components had cost him nearly everything: physically, economically, and emotionally - but now it all seemed worth it. Carefully, ever so carefully, the mage traced the last of the symbols on the ground. Six days of constant preparation and attention to the tiniest detail had culminated in this moment. Micon was so close, and then, he stuttered. It was only a momentary lapse, but the mage stumbled over a chant as his concentration failed.

Micon, the rebel wizard, braced himself for the eldritch results of his misstep. 

Nothing came. 

Micon smirked slightly and exhaled in relief. He prepared to recommence the ritual, but a blinding bright light interrupted, rushing through his mind. Micon reeled around the chamber grabbing at pieces of furniture and tapestry, anything to help maintain his balance. Twirling and shrieking, Micon felt his mind being pulled to pieces and his soul tugged from a negative power. The mage was ensnared in some mad maelstrom and he cried out as he left the world of the living.

Micon awoke. He could not remember much. “What was I doing?” he wondered to himself. Any remembrances were immediately overtaken by an overwhelming hunger rushing over him. A hunger deeper and stronger than any desire he had ever experienced – a hunger for flesh! Micon only dimly understood what had happened and shook in rage at his failure.

*****

128 years later…

“Quit shoving!” Ginny complained to the Dwarf behind her.

“Get your feet moving then,” Mōrguhn countered. “My whiskers will give your backside a rash if you walk any slower.”





There was a smile on the Mōrguhn’s face, he really liked the young human female and she was quite right to be cautious down in these foul sewers. Mōrguhn reflected on how he had come to this spot. Mōrguhn had come to the crown city for an education in arts seldom explored in Buldarvalt. The dwarf wished to pursue the arcane arts and he had been practically laughed out of the Hold.

And so, now the young dwarf was traipsing through the sewers with this odd group…

“There is the source of the explosion,” Ginny whispered back.





Ginny inched her way forward and saw that a large blast had emanated from the sewer wall and the remnants of a human male was pinned beneath a pile of rubble. As the corpse was missing half its head, she safely assumed him to be dead.

“Something blowed ‘dis area up,” the human fighter, Thoren observed. Thoren wielded a huge two-handed sword that looked large even against his impressive frame.





“Nothing gets past you Thoren, old boy,” Wassabe the northern sailor quipped.





The elven ranger Githraldul jumped across the sewer’s effluent to gain a better vantage point over the blasted area.





Underground areas made the ranger very edgy. “What do you see?” he loudly whispered to Ginny.

“I suspect our dead friend here triggered an ancient trap,” Ginny reached down and pulled a pouch from the corpse’s belt. She then opened the pouch deftly and held some tiny tools aloft, “These would indicate he was a thief.”

“What are they?” Githraldul asked.

“Thieves’ tools, and a very nice set too,” Ginny answered sliding the tools and picks into her cape pocket.

_It’s amazing, she looks nothing like a thief_ Githraldul thought.

Justinius the cleric of Gravitas Morte worked his way forward to gain a view of the corpse. Justinius leaned down and said final rites over the man’s body. “He has not been dead long. I suspect the blast we heard in the Greater Market was what killed him.”





The group had minutes before been prowling the markets looking for bargains when the blast had belched forth from the sewer grate. It was Mōrguhn who had agreed with the young vigils* that the group of adventure-seekers should check into what happened. A short trip in the sewer had led them to this scorched scene.

Heinrich, cleric to Siegphorus, looked over Justinius’s shoulder as the cleric of restful death finished a prayer to his deity over the deceased. “Technically,” Heinrich began, “you all realize we have more than fulfilled our civic duty here.”





“This man died trying to break into this place and has courteously set off a very dangerous guardian trap. The least we can do is check it out,” Ginny smiled.

“Agreed!” Thoren stated and boldly walked into the tunnel beyond the explosion.

“Will someone please tell the thug with the big sword where there is one trap there are bound to be more?” Wassabe asked sarcastically.

“I heard ye’” Thoren called back. “I’m waiting. Ginny get yer’ rearend up here!”

“First, I have not heard a consensus among the group,” Heinrich stated loftily. “Second, what about the authorities?”

“Who wants to explore a place formerly guarded by a powerful magical trap?” Ginny asked loudly. 

Mōrguhn spoke up, “Heinrich, the structure is sound. You need not fear a secondary collapse.”

“That’s not the point,” Heinrich corrected the dwarf. “We were asked in the market to quickly check out what might have set off such an explosion. We have discovered the source.”

“Hold up Thoren,” Ginny called out. “I’m taking point. Heinrich you go tell the vigils* if you want. The rest of us are heading in.”

“Justinius?” Heinrich asked his fellow cleric.

“It could be,” Justinius paused, “interesting.”

“Oh, very well,” Heinrich said resignedly and followed the rest of the group into the passage.





Ginny called back to the group, “I think the passage is clear of traps. It opens up into some sort of chamber.” Thoren, the human fighter, was clanking along loudly behind Ginny. Ginny turned and said to Thoren, “Could you spare me some space here Thoren. It is really tough to move silently dragging a set of bottles behind me.” Thoren nodded and stopped, allowing Ginny to go forward a few more feet ahead. Ginny continued to edge ahead of the group and slipped into the small chamber. A moment later she came running back past the rest of the passage.

“What is it?” Thoren asked.

“I don’t know,” Ginny replied. “But I’ve done my job, now you do yours.”

Thoren squinted into the darkness and could barely make out a couple of figures. The bipedal creatures stood and Thoren called for them to stop. The fighter then noticed the creatures had wounds that should have killed them already, and the stench of their rotting flesh filled his nostrils. 





Thoren, Mōrguhn, and Wassabe charged the undead creatures and managed a few solid shots. Justinius stepped forward. This was the cleric’s moment. Everything he had trained for led to a showdown with the greatest enemy of his deity Gravitas Morte. Undeath was the foulest sin of all and now he would send these cursed beasts away. 

“In the name of the Final Rest I banish thee!” Justinius was practically screeching over the din of battle. 

The Zombies fought on.

Heinrich also moved into the chamber and held aloft the holy symbol of Siegphorus and called out, “The God of Law and Victory demand your defeat!”

The Zombies fought on.

“Quit preachin’ and start whackin’!” Wassabe yelled at the clerics.

The elven ranger, Githraldul moved up and shot an arrow into one of the Zombies. This came just as one of the monsters managed to slightly wound Mōrguhn. Heinrich charged into the fray with his mace, following Wassabe’s advice.

“By all that is holy from the Father of Eternal Bliss I rebuke thee foul constructs of evil!” Justinius cried out again to turn the zombies.

The Zombies fought on.





Thoren managed to bring his blade down on one of the foes and it fell to the floor with no sign of movement left in it. Their efforts now concentrated on the final Zombie, Githraldul plunked an arrow into it, Mōrguhn and Wassabe also landed shots on it.

Justinius needed to try rebuking the walking corpse one more time; it was a matter of pride now. “Bring the peace of the True God of Lasting Rest upon this foul creature of undeath,” Justinius yelled.

The Zombie fought on.

“Powerful god ye’ got there father,” Wassabe stated as he dodged one of the Zombie’s attacks. Thoren’s blade hit home again and halted the last Zombie.

The group gasped, trying to catch their breath, as the rogue Ginny began looking the chamber over. “Not much here. Only this door they were guarding,” she reported to the group. 

Heinrich stood slowly, “We can still go to the authorities. There is no reason for us to pursue this further.”

“Except, we have now come passed a magical explosion trap and two formerly dead guys guarding this very door,” Ginny answered.

“I must continue,” Justinius announced. “The presence of undead changes everything for me. It is no longer my choice, but my duty.”

“Yeah,” Wassabe interjected, “good thing too - we would sure hate to lose ye’, considering how helpful ye’ were in that last scrap, your holiness.”

“My failures do not reflect upon Gravitas Morte,” Justinius retorted.

“That’s a relief. I’d hate fer the old boy to be the laughing stock amongst the gods and all,” Wassabe replied.

Justinius merely shook his head. He doubted whether there was a serious thought in Wassabe’s head.

Ginny announced that the door was not trapped, and Thoren opened the door wide.

To be continued…

*vigils – city watch


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 02

The door opened into a small corridor. Ginny, the female human rogue stepped back to the front of the party and began carefully searching the passage for signs of traps. A door ended the passage about 20 feet ahead and Thoren was constantly urging Ginny to hurry, but she was undaunted in her careful trap checking. The group finally made it to the end of the passage and another small door. Ginny announced the door was not trapped and Thoren swung it open.

The chamber beyond the door had a large broken down table in the middle, a full bookcase, a desk and a chair, and a pair of doors. Justinius went to the bookcase to check the books out.





“Check out some of these titles,” Justinius began, “_Keeper of Destiny, The Druids of Lore, Wizard of the Spring Fire, The Shining Dragon, Apprentice of the Mage's Amulet, Twilight of the Summoned, El-Winbin's Spell, and The Heart of Entrope_. They all seem pretty badly water-damaged.” 

“From the sounds of those titles, that is probably a good thing,” Wassabe quipped.

Ginny checked out one of the doors leading out of the room and pronounced it safe. Mōrguhn steeped over to the door and opened it revealing a small bedroom. Ginny checked out the bed and stand next to it. The rogue found a wooden chest beneath the bed. 





Mōrguhn watched patiently as Ginny checked the chest over for traps and picked its ancient lock. “Nothing but some old rotten clothes,” Ginny announced disgustedly.

“Check it for false bottoms,” Githraldul suggested.

“Allow me,” Mōrguhn stepped over to the chest and smashed it to pieces with his weapon. “No false bottoms.”

Finding no egresses from the bedroom, the group returned to the room with the bookcase and opened the remaining door. The door opened up to another corridor leading down to a door. Ginny carefully checked the corridor and found no traps. Opening the door revealed a small storage room full of barrels and crates. Four skeletons rose from the dusty corners and attacked the adventurers.





Thoren immediately charged and smashed one of the skeletons to pieces with his sword.





The rest of the group entered the room. Justinius raised his arms into the air, “The god of Restful Peace rebukes you unnatural evil spawn of negativity!”

The skeletons continued fighting.

Wassabe chuckled.





Heinrich stepped forward and attempted to turn the skeletons as well, “The Angelic Chords of Victory demand your surrender!”

The skeletons fled to the far side of the room. Justinius looked perturbed. Heinrich shrugged his shoulders in a semi-apology to the cleric of Gravitas Morte. Mōrguhn and Thoren wasted no time hacking the mostly helpless skeletons to pieces. The group proceeded to search through the barrels and crates in the room. They mostly discovered rotten food and some oil.

“This is not adding up,” Justinius thought aloud.

“What do you mean? The undead in a food storage room?” Heinrich asked.

“Yes, among other things. What is this whole complex about?” Justinius replied.

“A necromancer has got to eat,” Mōrguhn suggested.

“He must be long gone,” Ginny said. “The foodstuff has been no good for a long time and the water barrels are empty. I cannot find an exit out of here either.”

“But,” Githraldul shoved some large crates to the side, “I have.” The elven ranger pushed a section of wall, revealing a secret door.





Ginny checked the door over for traps and opened it revealing a roughhewn, narrow corridor cut out of the rock and earth. “I do not like the looks of this.”

Mōrguhn stepped into the first part of the corridor, “It looks safe to me. This is good earth. No need to fear a collapse.”

“When was it made?” Heinrich asked.

“It has been here a while,” Mōrguhn answered. “I do not think it is as old as the finished areas we have been going through so far.”

“Do you see a door?” Githraldul asked.

“Nay, it winds out there as far as I can see,” Mōrguhn answered.

A short debate on the marching order for the group to take as they travel down the corridor ensued. A consensus was finally reached and Ginny led the single file group into the passage.





Ginny painstakingly checked every inch of the passage for signs of traps, Patiently, the group plodded along behind her, but after a half mile Thoren spoke up. “There are no traps. Let’s just go.”

“What is your hurry?” Heinrich asked.

“Perhaps you did not see the guy missing half his head due to a trap explosion in the sewer?” Ginny asked sarcastically.

“We’ve found no traps and this is boring as Hell,” Thoren whined.

“You are bored because you are still alive,” Justinius reminded the fighter.

Another couple of hours of slow travel and trap searching continued. Even some of the more cautious members of the group were becoming antsy when Mōrguhn announced he could see the end of the tunnel and a ladder going up. Ginny checked the passage all the way to the end and collapsed at the foot of the ladder. “No traps,” she said quietly and a half-smile crossed her lips. The group found themselves in a 20 feet by 20 feet chamber with a ladder leading 30 feet up to a trapdoor.

 Ginny pulled herself up to her feet and began scaling the ladder. She reached the trapdoor and glanced back to her comrades. Heinrich gave her a reassuring nod. She opened the trapdoor and saw a finished stone chamber. There were hints of sunlight dancing around the room and in the far end a lone figure crouched covered by a cape and a large cowl.

The creature at the far end of the room and reveals a mess of rotted entrails protruding from its abdomen. A deep dark, grumbling voice came forth, “The burning hunger consumes me and now you have found me! All of these years of waiting - Either I shall feed or you shall end the miserable existence of Micon the Wizard!”





Ginny immediately ducked down and began heading down the ladder. The unnatural creature dashed across the room and slid to the trapdoor. It reached down and grabbed the rogue’s arm. The group watched in horror as the rogue hung paralyzed on the ladder. The foul stench of undeath wafted down to the group and Thoren, Wassabe, and Mōrguhn began retching.

A pair of Githraldul’s arrows hit home on the foul beast and the creature hesitated in its attacks. Thoren scrambled up the ladder and attempted to pull Ginny down to safety. Thoren heaved mightily, but could not loosen the young woman’s stiffened grip on the ladder. Mōrguhn, like a possessed monkey, climbed over the pair on the ladder and climbed through the trapdoor. His efforts were rewarded with a stiff undead boot to the face. The dwarf tumbled down 30 feet to the ground. A bit of blood trickled out of Mōrguhn’s mouth, as he lay unconscious. 

Every time the undead creation poked its head through the trapdoor the sharp arrows of Githraldul greeted it. Thus, the party and their undead enemy stood in a stalemate at either end of a ladder. 

Justinius bent over the dwarf and said a prayer, bringing Mōrguhn back to consciousness. Ginny finally recovered from her paralysis. Justinius then spoke to the group, “I must go forward and destroy this abomination. I believe it is hurt, perhaps badly, and a final push might put it to rest. I will lead a renewed effort up the ladder.”

“No, I shall,” Wassabe declared and with cat-like quickness the ex-sailor swung up the ladder as though it were a rigging at sea. The rest of the party scrambled up behind him. Wassabe charged through the trapdoor and was greeted by the cold touch of undeath. It overwhelmed him and he fell to the ground in the mausoleum paralyzed.

Wassabe’s effort and sacrifice had not been in vain. The rest of the party gained a footing in the chamber and renewed the attack on the undead wizard. 

Justinius called upon his deity’s powers to rebuke the undead creature and failed. 

Thoren waded into battle against the ancient enchanter and hit it solidly a couple of times. The fighter weathered the brunt of the undead creature’s attacks and never hesitated, though his life was bleeding out of him.





Micon, the undead wizard, sensing Thoren’s end as near, readied a killing blow; an arrow whistled through the air and landed with a crack at the base of the Ghast’s skull. It twirled 180 degrees and then fell to the floor facedown. The last of its negative energy left its body and the room was quiet save the heavy breathing of the combatants. Githraldul’s remarkable shot had saved Thoren’s life.

As Wassabe threw off the coils of paralysis, he assisted Ginny in looking around the mausoleum. They quickly found that one of the tombs was open and contained three small gems and six flasks. Justinius approved of taking the materials, as he believed them to be former property of the Ghast.

…

Mōrguhn went to visit a dwarven armorer to buy a chain shirt. 

“Stone and steel,” Mōrguhn greeted the armorer.

“Stone and steel young dwarf,” the armorer replied looking up from his work anvil.

“You are of Buldarvalt then?” Mōrguhn asked knowingly.

“Aye, as you are son of the warrior and charge of Bruk Gahalker,” the armorer let his hammer rest.

“You know of me. That is well. You know of my former trainer. That is well. Who are you son of Delgrod?”* Mōrguhn asked.

“I am Tadko Bladegrinder,” the armorer answered. “I sell the finest armor and some of the best weapons in Zandyrium.

“I need a chain shirt,” Mōrguhn stated. Tadko went to the back of his simple shop and retrieved a dwarf-sized chainmail shirt and placed it on Mōrguhn. The fit was nearly perfect, but Tadko insisted on fitting the piece and having Mōrguhn return in the afternoon to pick it up. A price was settled on and their conversation turned to local gossip.

“There is a merchant who is hiring bodyguards for a caravan south. The pay is very good and may give you enough to pursue your studies,” Tadko stated.

“Bruk must have told you everything,” Mōrguhn commented. Mōrguhn had not forgotten Bruk, his Guardian Arm was well known throughout the world, even this far south. He wondered if Bruk had shared his frustrations with others about Mōrguhn’s intentions to study the arcane arts. His questioning thoughts were answered quickly.

“Enough to know you are leaving the path of the warrior to learn foreign arts,” Tadko replied.

“It is my inclination,” Mōrguhn said defensively.

“It is not a dwarven pursuit, but to each their own. That is the motto of Zandyrium I suspect,” Tadko the armorer resumed the rhythm of his hammer blows, signaling the end of the conversation. Mōrguhn left the shop thinking about the possibilities of being a caravan guard and what it might bring for himself and his new companions.

***

Relief washed over Justinius as he walked towards the Temple of Gravitas Morte. The simple chapel gave him a sense of solid balance and the comfort of the inevitable. The mourner guards bowed as Justinius entered and the cleric walked towards the office of Granachus, the Primarch. The Primarch had his eyes cast downward studying a parchment on his desk. Justinius waited patiently.

“I sensed you had returned,” Granachus stated slowly.

“I did not exactly leave,” Justinius started to explain.

“You have met the enemy,” Granachus said.

“Yes Father, and in Zandyrium,” Justinius basically blurted out what had happened to the group.

“These are evil portents Justinius. I am studying our peace list and there is something amiss,” the Primarch moved the parchments towards Justinius. “Examine them. What do you see?”

The peace list was one of the most treasured items in the temple. Within the covers of the bound ledger was the record of every death in the city. The numerous taxmen in the city made visits to the temple whenever someone claimed a tax-delinquent citizen had died. No name in the ledger was _prima facie_ evidence that a death had been faked.

“A lot of wealthier folks are dying of late,” Justinius remarked.

“No more than usual,” Granachus remarked.

“I am not sure I understand,” Justinius replied.

“It’s not what is there, it is what is missing,” the Primarch instructed.

“Fewer poor folks are dying?” Justinius said. “And no pauper burials in the last week at all?”

“Knowing what you do about Zandyrium, does that seem likely to you?” the Primarch asked.

“No,” Justinius admitted. “Then where are they going?”

“Exactly,” Granachus answered.

“I will look into it,” Justinius offered.

“I was hoping you would say that,” Granachus replied. “Now, let us retire to the sanctuary and pray to Gravitas Morte for guidance.”

***

Heinrich reported to the vigils what the group had found and received a commendation for the entire group. He then journeyed back to his temple for fasting and prayers. Wassabe and Thoren learned in the marketplace and a tavern respectively that an abandoned orc fortress lay in the Darkfall Hills, near Fools’ Pass. They also learned that some mercenaries had returned from there after finding a bit of treasure.

The adventurers reconvened as previously arranged in the Greater Market and retired from there to a local pub.

There was a great debate on what course the group should take next. The clerics argued to explore the mysteries of the disappearing poor, and Wassabe and Thoren argued to head to the abandoned orc fortress. It was at that moment that a stranger approached the group and introduced himself, “Greetings travelers. I am Mercutio and I may have some insight to help decide this debate.”

Thoren asked, “You have a choice worthy of us?”

Mercutio smiled and answered, “A challenge, on my life.”

to be continued…

*Delgrod is the chief Dwarven deity


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 03

Mercutio sipped from a decanter, “May I?” The robed man motioned toward a chair at the table.

“Please do,” Ginny responded.

Wassabe planted himself next to the robed stranger and spoke up, “You are from the desert aren’t ye’? Saracen-blooded if I hit my guess.” The mariner tapped his nose.

Mercutio nodded politely to Wassabe. Justinius encouraged him to contribute to the debate, but was interrupted by Heinrich, “Why is this his business? This smells of a set-up plot for a roguish band secreted in the woods or some such subterfuge…”

Mercutio smiled at the cleric’s accusations, “Hear me out noble cleric and then decide your course for yourself.” Mercutio described how he had met a group of adventurers a few months earlier that had found an ancient complex below the Darkfall Hills in Fool’s Pass. The group arrived in Zandyrium flush with success and quite a bit of gold for their efforts. They had no one with arcane talents and had asked him to join their ranks. Mercutio agreed, but required a couple of more weeks to finish his studies.

“Studies?” Mōrguhn had perked up at this comment. “You are a wizard then?”

“Of sorts,” Mercutio replied.

“A hedge wizard I would wager – a sorcerer,” Wassabe offered.

“Thou hast most kindly hit it,” Mercutio replied. “My new comrades wanted to scout the complex further before I finished my studies. They promised to return and get me in a fortnight. They never came back.”

“Would you care to accompany us?” Justinius inquired.

“Ironically, I am again in the midst of some studies I cannot leave. Perhaps if you could wait a few weeks…” Mercutio replied.

“I do not have a few weeks worth of gold or patience,” Mōrguhn said. “We should go ahead to the pass and see what we find.”

Mercutio gave a heavy sigh. “Perhaps if you return then. Talk about déjà vu.”

“We go in the morning,” Thoren agreed.

“We could figure out what is going on with the disappearance of the paupers in the city for my temple and by the time we finish Mercutio would be set to join us,” Justinius offered.

“What’s the temple paying?” Mōrguhn asked.

“It would be gratis,” Justinius admitted.

“That settles that,” Wassabe stated.

*****

The following morning the group gathered their provisions and set out. The first few miles were pleasant enough; they passed a number of farmsteads that flourished under the protection of the city. Zandyrium made some efforts to maintain the old imperial road out this far and the adventurers passed a few peddlers and other travelers. The imperial road forked at the Ramblin’ Tavern; to the south was the caravan trail, and to the west, the road through Preygale Forest and on to Fool’s Pass through the Darkfall Hills. The group turned west.





The road west quickly changed character as the city’s maintenance obviously ended at the fork at the Ramblin’ Tavern. The path ran next to the river and at times if the group did not have the riverbank to follow the road would have been difficult to follow. 

A couple of miles up the road the sounds of axe on lumber could be heard. The forest opened up and a number of log piles were set up near the riverbank. Just as a group of simple huts came into view a loud voice rang out, “On the East!” Men emerged from the surrounding forest with axes and saws and one was leading a mule with a log chained behind. The lumberjacks eyed the adventurers on their approach up the road.

“Ho there friends,” Thoren yelled out.

A group of the axemen began walking towards the adventurers with their heavy wood axes slung over their shoulders. “Where ye’ be going?” one of them asked.

“We travel to the pass through the Darkfall Hills,” Heinrich stated. 

“Gnoll country,” one of the lumberjacks stated. A hard tobacco laden spit into the ground punctuated his statement. Wassabe pulled a pouch from his cloak and offered the woodsman some fresh tobacco. The man gave a dark toothed smile in response and the adventurers were invited into camp for an afternoon tea break.

As the tea began to brew on the fire a few more men emerged from the forest and gathered around introducing themselves to the adventurers. “Afternoon Mr. Gramge,” one of the men called out to an approaching man leading a pair of mules to the camp.

“Hello,” Mr. Gramge replied. “Travelers?” he asked.

“Aye, they are heading for the pass,” the tobacco chewer replied.

“The pass is well named,” Mr. Gramge commented looking the group over. His eyes came to rest on Ginny, “Whose slave?” he asked.

Ginny looked to Wassabe, not quite sure who the man was referring to. Wassabe spoke up quickly, “I will take 200 crowns for her and not a copper less.”

“I am not a slave!” Ginny protested loudly as she realized she was the person in question.

Wassabe smiled widely, “Not yet, but there is an offer on the table.”

Ginny slapped Wassabe and the men gathered around the tea fire howled with laughter. Even Mr. Gramge smiled, “No offense m’Lady. Usually a woman traveling with a group of men in these wilds is a slave or a whore.”

“I know I was hoping for the latter,” Wassabe spoke up with a smile.

Ginny reached over and slapped the mariner again. Howls of laughter again came from the group. “I am no whore!” a flustered Ginny protested.

“No, no of course you aren’t my dear,” Heinrich reassured her. He turned to Mr. Gramge and said, “One of your men called this area Gnoll country. What do you know of the surrounding fauna?”

“I don’t know much about fauna, but there is a lot of different critters running around these woods,” Mr. Gramge responded.

“Orcs and Gnolls,” one of the Lumberjacks offered.

“Ogres,” another stated.

“Yes, and more,” Mr. Gramge concluded. “This forest gets pretty wild to the west and north of here. The Darkfalls are even worse.”

“What do you know of Fool’s Pass?” Justinius asked.

“Like I said earlier – it’s well named. A dangerous place to be sure. I have never been there and plan to keep it that way. I doubt that you will encounter much civilized traffic west or north of this spot,” Mr. Gramge responded.

Mr. Gramge rose to his feet and addressed the adventurers, “You are welcome to stay the night here, but we must finish the day’s work.” The lumberjacks rose on his cue.

“We must push on, but thank you for your offer,” Justinius replied. Wassabe shook hands with several of the lumberjacks and goodbyes and well wishes were exchanged. The adventurers slung their packs and headed back for the trail.

Mōrguhn moved up and walked next to Wassabe. He whispered to the former mariner, “If ye’ call her a whore again, I’ll gut ye’.”

Wassabe looked down on the dwarf’s grim countenance with genuine surprise and said, “No need for concern Mōrguhn, I like her well enough. It was a jest and she at least is smart enough to realize such. You, however, have proved dumb twice: thinking I leveled a genuine insult at her and threatening someone who could carve you like a fresh cooked foul.”

Mōrguhn’s penetrating gaze did not change and he said in an almost whispered voice, “Next time you say it, grab yer’ steel, ‘cause I’ll be coming.” The dwarf allowed the mariner to move ahead.

Wassabe smiled as he walked along. He knew the dwarf was deadly serious. _Most noble – I like him_, he thought. He chuckled softly as he knew his admiration was not mutual on Mōrguhn’s part.

****

Later in the afternoon the group came across a horse drinking from the river. The horse was wearing a saddle and had a full set of tack. A careful inspection revealed the mark of the Emperor of Zandyrium. The rider was nowhere to be found. 

“I will lead him,” Thoren offered and took the horse by the reigns.

As the party discussed the mystery of the riderless horse, the sun began to dip low. All agreed to pitch camp near the river and watches were divided amongst them.





During the third watch, a few hours before the dawn, Githraldul saw a large shape move across the moonlit road and go down to the river. Githraldul alerted his partner on watch, Heinrich, and they began to gently waking the other members of the party up. Githraldul snuck down to the river to take a closer look. There he saw what appeared to be a great bear, but as it turned towards the moon it became obvious it was something more.





The owlbear seemed to sniff at the gentle night breeze. Githraldul hunched further down to avoid detection. The Owlbear, apparently satisfied nothing was amiss, resumed drinking from the river. In short order, the beast had its fill and eventually lumbered back into the forest. Githraldul made his way back to camp. 

Githraldul reported his sighting to the group and the remainder of the early morning was spent discussing the group’s course of action. Githraldul wanted to track the beast down and kill it. Heinrich argued such a hunt would be pointless and extremely dangerous. The group continued the conversation while breaking camp and finally Heinrich acquiesced to the hunt.

***

As dawn fully broke into morning light Githraldul quickly found the owlbear’s trail. Like a possessed hound the ranger began tracking the beast. Often the Elf would get too far ahead of his companions and they would call for him to slow down. Githraldul hesitated in the afternoon and motioned for his compatriots to be silent. The group assumed the ranger has found the owlbear, but he had discovered something far stranger.

Ahead, in a clearing was an ornate fountain, but was immediately clear that there was something not quite right about the fountain. Cautiously, the group approached the fountain more closely. The outward appearance of the fountain gave all signs of being benign, but the cloud of flies and bloodstained grass around the white structure indicated otherwise. A body was floating face down in the pool of water.

Justinius read final rites to Gravitas Morte over the stinking corpse and with the aid of a pair of dead tree branches dragged the body out of the water. It was an Elven Maiden. Justinius determined she had been dead about four days and had a large twisted spear wound in her abdomen.

Heinrich inspected the fountain and determined it was dedicated to Rhylya, goddess of animals, growth, motherhood, and nurturing. Something about the carvings and prayers on the fountain seemed sinister to the cleric, but he just could not put his finger upon it. He announced to the group, “I do not like this. There is something very tainted here.”

“One thing is clear,” Githraldul stated, “the Owlbear did not like it either. It skirted around this clearing.”

“Look here Githraldul,” Ginny called out to him. “Perhaps this is where our horse came from?” as Githraldul moved to her position, she pointed to some hoof prints.

“Not likely,” the elf responded, “these prints were made by an unshod hoof. Does look like a horse though, at least an ungulate of some sort.”

“Let’s get out of here,” Wassabe suggested. “This place gives me the creeps.”

The group left the clearing only after Justinius had buried the maiden.

**

Trailing the owlbear Githraldul again halted near a huge walnut tree. The ranger pointed high into the foliage at a large matted nest poised in a Y between two massive branches. “There’s its lair.”

“I say we burn the rigging and flush him out,” Wassabe suggested.

“Rigging?” Ginny asked.

“He means the tree I think,” Githraldul answered.

“Aye, smoke the varmit out,” Wassabe confirmed.

“What if there is something valuable and flammable in its nest?” Ginny asked.

“Fair enough, I’ll climb this other tree to have a look,” Wassabe suggested.

“I will,” Githraldul volunteered and quickly scaled the tree with his bow slung across his back. Looking down into the nest, Githraldul could see the huge creature resting. He started to look down at the other adventurers when a noise below startled him.

Thoren had tied the horse up to a nearby branch and when the fighter turned to leave the horse, it whinnied. Githraldul looked frantically back at the nest. The owlbear was stirring, but it was not clear whether the beast was awoken by the horse’s noise or not. The ranger decided to take no chances. He took off his bow and notched an arrow. Githraldul let the arrow go and it struck home.

The owlbear roared in pain and stood in its nest. The size of the thing nearly shocked Githraldul. With uncanny deftness, the owlbear swung over the side of the nest and began climbing down.

“Incoming!” Githraldul shouted as he loosed another arrow that narrowly missed the owlbear.

As the owlbear reached the base of the tree Mōrguhn and Thoren charged it.





Thoren hit the beast with a great blow with his two-handed weapon, but the owlbear appeared unaffected. Mōrguhn struck his weapon deeply into the beast’s leg, nearly knocking it down. The owlbear howled turned to the dwarf, hit him with both claws and pulled him into his gaping beak. Tearing flesh from the dwarf’s neck it discarded Mōrguhn like yesterday’s rubbish.  The rest of the adventurers shot missiles at the owlbear, but it fought on. 

Heinrich sprinted up to the tree’s base to try and help Mōrguhn. Meanwhile, the owlbear unleashed a terrible attack on Thoren, shredding the fighter’s chest. Thoren stumbled backwards and fell to the ground unconscious. The sick realization that he was facing the beast alone hit Heinrich. The cleric pulled out his heavy mace and charged.





Heinrich’s heavy mace hit home, but the owlbear withstood the attack. Missiles continued to fly at the owlbear from the other adventurers, but not enough hit home to save the cleric from the beast’s rage. The owlbear set upon Heinrich like a famished wolf and one great swipe from its claw sent the cleric spinning to the ground bleeding and unconscious.

The owlbear looked up as a crossbow bolt hit it in the abdomen. The shooter, Justinius, stood before it. The owlbear lowered its head and charged the cleric of Gravitas Morte with its wings flapping. Justinius dropped his crossbow and pulled out a hand weapon. _Gravitas Morte, if now is my time make it glorious!_ Justinius prayed. The cleric braced himself for the owlbear’s attack.

“Run, damn ye’, run!” Wassabe called out.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Skip over to here for episode four.


----------



## Old One

*Hooray!*

"Pogre's back and there's gonna be trouble...hey la, hey la...Pogre's back!"

Good to see you in the DM's chair again.  Hopefully things will go well...er...better than the last time !  Is this the same Heinrich?  Did he find religion or something  ?

Anyway, glad to see the best illustrated SH has returned.

~ Old One


----------



## Piratecat

Those photos make the story even better. Very cool.


----------



## BSF

Hooty Hoo!

Pogre is posting a new Story Hour.  Most excellent!  Glad to see these starting to come in Pogre.  I can't wait to hear what happens with the group.


----------



## ledded

Yay!  A new Pogre Story Hour.  The pics are fabulous, and the story is kicking off nicely.

Glad to see you found some more meat, er, material for the ol' TPK Story grinder...


----------



## Broccli_Head

Hah! Found your new story hour, though you were trying to hide it!


----------



## pogre

Hey Thanks for all of the encouraging words! It's fun to get this rolling again. I keep sending characters to the graveyard, but somehow I always get players to show up


			
				Old One said:
			
		

> Is this the same Heinrich? Did he find religion or something ?



I can see the reason for your confusion - while Heinrich looks very similar to Gerhardt it really is a matter of a player with a German language degree who likes the figure By the way all of hwoolsey's characters share the same last name of Eisenfaust. Not sure if this one is directly related to the last two or not. Probably not as this is a whole new campaign setting   

I also posted some more shots of the new sewer tile on the figure and model thread at this post. 

Speaking of which, I need to edit my signature!


----------



## Scorch

Wahoo!  Good to see a new story hour up from ya, Pogre.

For those of you not in the know:  Pogre emailed me this adventure a while back and I ran my group through it as a side story to the Lost City of Barakus.  Argent should hopefully be posting it up soon on our story hour.

I look forward to see how your party does in it in comparison to ours. 

Will you be including some overall shots of the entire structure?

Scorch


----------



## Old One

*Hmmm...*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> I can see the reason for your confusion - while Heinrich looks very similar to Gerhardt it really is a matter of a player with a German language degree who likes the figure By the way all of hwoolsey's characters share the same last name of Eisenfaust. Not sure if this one is directly related to the last two or not. Probably not as this is a whole new campaign setting




All I have to say to that is "Duh!" 

~ Old One


----------



## pogre

Scorch said:
			
		

> Will you be including some overall shots of the entire structure?
> 
> Scorch




Well, not quite - even a guy with 29 sets of MasterMaze has his limits - I don't think I have enough corridor to cover a couple of miles  But, otherwise, yes of course! In the words of Wulf Ratbane "_here comes miles and miles of Master Maze_."


----------



## hwoolsey

pogre said:
			
		

> Hey Thanks for all of the encouraging words! It's fun to get this rolling again. I keep sending characters to the graveyard, but somehow I always get players to show up




What can I say - many of us are gluttons for punishment.



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> I can see the reason for your confusion - while Heinrich looks very similar to Gerhardt it really is a matter of a player with a German language degree who likes the figure By the way all of hwoolsey's characters share the same last name of Eisenfaust. Not sure if this one is directly related to the last two or not. Probably not as this is a whole new campaign setting




Not so much a family as a multi-planar dynasty. (Now, if only one of us can survive a campaign to deserve dynastic status   ). As Pogre mentioned, most of us are past the 5th Level of Certain Death (copyright and trademark to Pogre for his frequent and effective use of it), so hopefully we can continue to provide entertainment for a while.

As for the figure, I'm open to suggestions for fairly well armored clerical looking figures. I keep looking at a Chainmail war cleric figure in a long coat. Just can't decide if I like the energy thing coming out of his hand. Feel free to make any suggestions - I'm sure Pogre would love another figure to paint.

Hank Woolsey


----------



## pogre

Greetings!

I have posted the next episode  of the story hour. In the near future I will post a who's who in my miniature thread.


----------



## Broccli_Head

pogre said:
			
		

> Greetings!
> 
> I have posted the next episode  of the story hour. In the near future I will post a who's who in my miniature thread.





that would be cool.

Fun stuff as always, Pogre!


----------



## pogre

Thanks BH!

The character miniatures are now posted in my model and miniatures thread


----------



## BSF

Woot!

So our heros are off and running.  It looks like you have thrown a few options out at them for the next adventure.  It should be interesting to see how this pans out.


----------



## pogre

New episode three is posted above. I tried some funky things with a few of the pictures and for the most part it was not an improvement. Ah well, you only figure these things out by trying!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

pogre said:
			
		

> The owlbear looked up as a crossbow bolt hit it in the abdomen. The shooter, Justinius, stood before it. The owlbear lowered its head and charged the cleric of Gravitas Morte with its wings flapping. Justinius dropped his crossbow and pulled out a hand weapon. _Gravitas Morte, if now is my time make it glorious!_ Justinius prayed. The cleric braced himself for the owlbear’s attack.
> 
> “Run, damn ye’, run!” Wassabe called out.
> 
> To be continued…




Ooh, tension..... I wonder who'll come out on top?


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*

Looks like our heroes are doing about as well as usual !

Did my guys ship their dice up to your group?

~ Old One


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> Looks like our heroes are doing about as well as usual !
> 
> Did my guys ship their dice up to your group?
> 
> ~ Old One




Ya' know one could have some sympathy for them if they had not been hellbent to track the thing down!

We were talking about the value of the story hours as literature over in Wulf's thread about publishing them formally. One thing a story hour has that most books do not is the possibility that the main characters are going to end in a pool of blood or in a troll's stomach 

especially in my SHs


----------



## Old One

*Hah!*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> Ya' know one could have some sympathy for them if they had not been hellbent to track the thing down!
> 
> We were talking about the value of the story hours as literature over in Wulf's thread about publishing them formally. One thing a story hour has that most books do not is the possibility that the main characters are going to end in a pool of blood or in a troll's stomach
> 
> especially in my SHs




When I started my _*Faded Glory*_ campaign a couple of years ago...I made it very clear that stupidity can lead to TPKs.  My Player's Guide says something like:

_"There is no safety net in Faded Glory.  If you are 1st level, discover a giant is lairing in the next valley and decide to go after it, don't be suprised if the entire party ends up dead.  Not every situation you encounter or creature that crosses your path is meant to be resolved or defeated.  Sometimes, discretion is the better part of valor."_

Of course, 4 dire rats and a 20' pit almost caused a TPK...so what can you do.  To their credit, my boys aren't shy about hauling a$$ if the situation demands...

~ Old One


----------



## Malystrx

Come on can't an elven ranger just to watch to see how exactly a bear and an owl mate?  Come on I know at least someone else out there would like to know how that happens too!


----------



## Scorch

Just finished reading the third installment, Pogre.  I had to laugh when you described the fountain area since I know exactly what encounter they avoided.

I also found it amusing that you rolled on the riderless horse encounter chart just like I did the first night we played Barakus.

We had our third session about two weeks back and I ran them through the wererat secenario I had done those cave pieces up for.  Almost had a TPK on my hands until a few good rolls on their part turned the tide.  Tousice got away though so he will make a good returning villain.

I look forward to your party's encounters into the main complex.

Scorch


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 04

Justinius clenched his jaw and set himself for the weight of the owlbear’s wrath. Just as the cleric could almost feel the beast’s hot breath, Justinius swung his mace in a wild half arc. The weapon hit the owlbear across the skull, crunching through cranium bone and splattering blood. Justinius stepped to the side as the owlbear stumbled and fell face first to the ground, dead.

Justinius ran to his fallen comrades and quickly stabilized them with quick blessings. Wassabe ran over to the owlbear and hacked it a couple of times to make sure it was not just stunned. Githraldul approached and reassured Wassabe the owlbear was really dead. He asked Justinius, “Will they live?”

“By the grace of Gravitas Morte, yes they shall live.”

“Ho padre, that was quite a smackin’ ye’ gave that bird-thing! Had I known it was in ye’, I’d had never yelled,” Wassabe said.

“My mace was guided by the grace of the eternal peace of Gravitas Morte,” Justinius answered.

“Are these creatures intelligent?” Justinius asked Githraldul pointing at the dead owlbear.

“No, they are beasts,” Githraldul answered. “The wolves will eat well tonight.”

“Wolves?” a groggy Heinrich asked.

“Yes, there is a pack around this area and by the looks of their tracks, they are big ones too,” Githraldul commented.

“Let’s get back to the road,” Mōrguhn suggested.

“Hold on,” Wassabe stated. The mariner swung up into the owlbear’s nest tree and climbed swiftly up to the nest itself. “Ho, these beasts are foul homekeepers, but they do have an eye for the pretties!” Wassabe held a pair of gold nuggets aloft for the others to see. Wassabe kicked the nest apart and satisfied that the nest held no more treasures, he eased himself back down the trunk.

The group gathered their wounded comrades and trudged back through the forest to the road.

*****

That night went by uneventfully and the clerics were able to heal the wounded fully. The next day of travel was interrupted from time to time by Githraldul ducking into the woods and emerging a short time later frustrated.

“What is it Gith?” Ginny asked.

“I’m not sure,” the ranger admitted.

“These pointy ears types – they get nervous as a whore in church,” Wassabe said to Heinrich, elbowing him in the ribs.

Heinrich glowered at Wassabe, incredulous he could say such a thing to a cleric of Siegphorus. Wassabe laughed loudly at Heinrich’s reaction.

****

That night Githraldul woke Mōrguhn gently for his turn on watch. He whispered to the dwarf, “Be careful, there is something out there.”

“What?” Mōrguhn asked gruffly, wiping sleep from his eyes.

Githraldul shook his head and shrugged his shoulders. 

“Right,” Mōrguhn acknowledged the elf. He stood up with a groan and began fastening on his armor.

Mōrguhn paced the camp’s edge, idly contemplating his future, when a chill went through him and the hair on the nape of his neck rose up. A moment later there was a flash of dark fur as a pair of huge wolves pounced to the attack.





The wolves towered over the dwarf and he cried out a warning even as they began tearing away bits of his flesh. The rest of the camp emerged quickly from the camp tents with weapons and began beating the wolves. Githraldul’s arrows killed one of the wolves, but the other wolf continued to attack. Mōrguhn fell to its attacks, bleeding from numerous wounds.

Heinrich rushed to Mōrguhn and said a healing prayer over the fallen dwarven warrior.  Thoren rushed up and tried to knock the wolf back. 





Mōrguhn, healed by Heinrich’s prayer, rolled to his feet. Almost as soon as the dwarf stood the wolf ripped into him again, sending him to the ground unconscious and bleeding a second time. Wassabe and Justinius rushed into the melee and Justinius brained the canine with his mace. Heinrich said another prayer over Mōrguhn and healed him.

The group slumped down exhausted and tried to catch their breath.

“There may be more,” Githraldul commented. “We should double the watch.” Mōrguhn wearily nodded in agreement.

“I think my lord may be calling you to the light young dwarf,” Justinius commented.

“Hey, keep that ‘death is coming’ talk to yourself there,” Mōrguhn objected.

“Aye, don’t ye’ know ole’ Morty let’s dwarves live long ‘cause they smell up the place when they come around?” Wassabe interjected.

“Damnation and pain are granted for those who refuse to answer the cry of Gravitas Morte,” Justinius offered.

“Alright, your creeping me out here death-man,” Mōrguhn complained.

“It is a sacred prayer of my church,” Justinius replied calmly.

“Victory is the reward of the noble warrior,” Heinrich offered.

“That’s a prayer I can get behind,” Mōrguhn said.

Both clerics smiled at the dwarf’s taciturn comments.

“I always thought it was the sneaky bastard that was victorious,” Wassabe whispered to Ginny. Ginny smiled and punched Wassabe with a friendly jab.

***

Morning came and the exhausted group rose to continue on their path to the mountain pass. The Darkfall hills stood in brown and gray starkness against the morning light as the road cut through them. The climbing gradient silenced the usual chitchat as the group struggled upward. The hills rose higher to both sides of the path and at times the adventurers were in deep crevices. 

“What are those?” Mōrguhn asked.

No one else had yet seen the crude symbols carved into the hillsides surrounding the trail, but now they seemed obvious. Lewd facial contortions on squat bodies were carved in bas relief all along the trail. 

“Do they have religious significance?” Heinrich asked Justinius.

“I should not think so,” Justinius replied. “Unless they are for a war god of some kind.”

“They are warnings,” Githraldul stated. “They are old and were carved here by orcs. We are near their lair or fortress as they call it.”

“You can read these things?” Justinius was obviously impressed with Githraldul’s interpretation.

“You do not read them. That is not the way of the orc. They are supposed to fill you with fear. The entrance must be nearby.” Githraldul knocked some more rubble and dust off one of the visages. Tracing their way along the carvings the adventurers found themselves standing before a pair of broken down wooden doors framed by large carved tusks.

Ginny and Thoren led the group into the hillside where a set of rough-hewn stairs led them down. 

“What’s that,” Thoren asked pointing at a pile to the side of the stairs.

“Just some garbage,” Ginny answered. “Leave it alone because there are a couple of …” Her sentence was interrupted by the hulking fighter moving the garbage and a couple of huge rats attacking. One of the beasts sunk its teeth deep into Thoren’s flesh and he recoiled in disgust and pain.





“Rats,” Ginny said finishing her previous thought. She neatly cut the rat’s throat even as it hung from Thoren’s fleshy thigh. A couple of quick arrows from Githraldul killed the other rodent.

Heinrich examined the fighter’s wounds in the torchlight, “You will live my friend.”

“It may be prudent to heal him anyway – rats are known for their vile diseases,” Githraldul suggested.

“Unfortunately, our interrupted sleep last night left me rather low on supplications for healing,” Heinrich answered. Justinius merely nodded to indicate his similar state.

“I’m fine,” Thoren growled and went to the front of the group again.

**

The stairs led to a large natural cavern with tunnels leading out. The cavern itself had a few pillars sticking up from the floor along the walls and Githraldul saw something moving on top of one. The ranger quickly fired a couple of shots at the movement, but missed. He informed the rest, “There is a creature atop that pedestal over there. I’m not sure what it is.”





Wassabe leapt into action and began scaling the pedestal, “Well let’s have a look then shall we?”

A foul ghoul poked its head over the edge and looked down at the mariner. It pounced down from its perch and tried to rake its filth encrusted nails across Wassabe. Wassabe jumped down from the pedestal to one side and the ghoul’s attack missed him. Justinius took up his holy symbol and cried out, “The will of Gravitas Morte repels thee foul abomination!”

The ghoul continued to attack. Thoren stepped up and hacked the undead creature in twain with his greatsword.

“Are there anymore?” Heinrich asked Githraldul. Githraldul shook his head no.

“I will find out,” Thoren offered. The fighter put his greatsword in its scabbard and began to climb one of the pedestals. Just as he was about to reach the top he slipped and fell to the ground, hard. Heinrich moved up to check on him. “I’m fine,” Thoren stated pushing the cleric away. “Now, give me room,” he stated gruffly.

Thoren again began to ascend the side of the column, and again right at the top he slipped off and fell. This time the fighter struck his head and was bleeding heavily from a gash near one ear. 

Wassabe stepped forward and pulled something out of his pack. “Look here ole’ boy,” Wassabe said casually swinging a grappling hook on a rope, “Let me give it a shot.” Thoren and the rest of the group watched as Wassabe deftly threw the climbing hook up and secured it atop the pedestal. The mariner then practically raced to the top and surveyed the area. “No more unfriendlies up here, but I do see something of interest…”

“You could have mentioned that damned hook…” Thoren grumbled. The fighter was reeling from his head injuries.

Wassabe slid down the rope and quickly disengaged the grappling hook and moved over to another one of the columns. He soon returned to the ground with a small chest. “Who wants to open this?” Wassabe asked.

Ginny started to move forward but Mōrguhn cut her off. “No need to take any chances,” the dwarf said and he pried the lid off. A flask tumbled out of the box and broke on the hard cavern floor. Mōrguhn cursed. The box also contained a few coppers and a nice heavy flail. Thoren threw these items in a sack and into his pack.

“Let’s go,” Thoren announced and began leading the group down a passage.

*

The passage opened up into another large rough-hewn chamber. A large throne dominated the middle of the chamber. Propped up in the throne sharpening his nails with a dagger was an immense ogre.





Thoren minced no words and the heavily wounded fighter charged head long into the chamber. The ogre stood and readied his weapon. Thoren’s weapon dug deeply into the giant, but the ogre withstood the assault.





The ogre brought his greatclub down on Thoren with a sickening crunch. Thoren went down on the chamber floor in a pool of his own blood. “Come play with Grosh,” the ogre bellowed.

To be continued…


----------



## Broccli_Head

Is this going to be the earliest TPK yet? 

I actually had my first TPK for a _Call of Cthulhu: Dark Ages_ game earlier this week. I'm looking for more PC blood now.

Mwhahahahahahaha!


----------



## Steve Jung

So does every character have an unconscious miniature, or just M?rguhn?


----------



## pogre

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> So does every character have an unconscious miniature, or just M?rguhn?




 I know you are pulling my leg, but that is a great idea! I just happened to have an old GW dwarf casualty painted, but the idea of modelling all of the characters' figures battered unconscious and prone might be pretty cool. It might even inspire me to turn it up a notch 



			
				Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> actually had my first TPK for a Call of Cthulhu: Dark Ages game earlier this week. I'm looking for more PC blood now.




Careful, it's addicting  
My players have entered me in a recovery program, but so far they have not seen positive progress.

One other note to share: I will be away from the boards for a fair amount of time. I am leaving for a family vacation later today. When I return home next week I turn around and fly to China. I received an awesome opportunity to deliver some lectures at the University of Guang Zhou and will be touring Shang Hai and Beijing when I'm there. So, I won't be around until mid July or so, but I will be gathering gaming ideas at the Great Wall!


----------



## Old One

pogre said:
			
		

> One other note to share: I will be away from the boards for a fair amount of time. I am leaving for a family vacation later today. When I return home next week I turn around and fly to China. I received an awesome opportunity to deliver some lectures at the University of Guang Zhou and will be touring Shang Hai and Beijing when I'm there. So, I won't be around until mid July or so, but I will be gathering gaming ideas at the Great Wall!




Pogre,

Too cool!  Good luck, safe travels and try not to each too many pooches !

On a side note, how close are you to Rock Island, IL?  I will be speaking up there on 10/23 and thought we could visit a bit if you are close enough.

~ Old One


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> Pogre,
> 
> On a side note, how close are you to Rock Island, IL?  I will be speaking up there on 10/23 and thought we could visit a bit if you are close enough.
> 
> ~ Old One




What are you lecturing on? I might want to come listen 

Rock Island is a bit of a haul at 180 miles (about 3 hours).

The China trip was great! Highlights included - touring the river at Shanghai, the open markets in Guangzhou, the Forbidden City in Beijing, and of course the well-named Great Wall.


----------



## Old One

*Wow!*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> What are you lecturing on? I might want to come listen
> 
> Rock Island is a bit of a haul at 180 miles (about 3 hours).
> 
> The China trip was great! Highlights included - touring the river at Shanghai, the open markets in Guangzhou, the Forbidden City in Beijing, and of course the well-named Great Wall.




Pogre,

Sounds great!  I am dripping with Sino-envy now !

I am actually the keynote speaker at the Retiree Activity Day for military retirees and their families at Rock Island Arsenal...the talk will be on military retiree benefits and legislative issues <yawn>...

I do have some scheduling flexibility...so if you guys happened to be playing on Friday or Saturday night...!

~ Old One

PS - I will even sit through your slide show !


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 05

**Remember, all pictures are thumbnails linked to larger pictures if you would like to see more detail.

The ogre brought his greatclub down on Thoren with a sickening crunch. Thoren went down on the chamber floor in a pool of his own blood. “Come play with Grosh,” the ogre bellowed.

Githraldul pulled back on his bow and aimed carefully. A quick twang recorded the shaft’s leaving the bowstring and it flew straight into the ogre’s eye. The giant reeled in pain and dropped his weapon. He stumbled for a moment or two longer and then fell to dead to the ground from shock and blood loss.

The clerics rushed to Thoren’s aid and managed to save him. Thoren was up, but both clerics had exhausted all of their blessings for the day. Reluctantly, the group decided to return to their base camp in the pass.

******

The darkness of the new moon meant Mōrguhn drew the middle watch. A movement down the trail caught his attention. “Who’s there?” Mōrguhn called out. The dwarf could vaguely make out the outlines of a humanoid heading toward the camp. Something in the creature’s approach told the dwarf it was not hostile.

“Mōrguhn?” Mercutio called back.

“Aye, Sorcerer,” the relieved dwarf answered. 

Mercutio came closer still and spoke up, “I am most pleased to see the lot of you has not perished.”





“Not likely,” Mōrguhn commented. “We must be crafted of hardier stuff than your previous comrades, ‘though yesterday proved a close call.”

Githraldul rose from his bedroll and approached the pair of adventurers.

“Return to your slumber elf,” Mōrguhn stated waving a hand dismissively. “It’s just the Saracen-touched sorcerer.”

“Welcome Mercutio,” Githraldul offered an open palm. The two clasped forearms in greeting. Githraldul began discussing Mercutio’s journey to the pass. Mōrguhn and Githraldul then recounted the adventurers’ experiences of the previous day.





“Thoren’s rash action could be a problem in this place,” Mercutio commented.

“The fighter is reckless,” Mōrguhn admitted, “But it is good we fight with him. Too much caution can be as formidable an enemy as thoughtless action.”

“Though I hesitate to dismiss your wisdom, your watch is over,” Githraldul stated.

“And you elf?” Mōrguhn replied.

“I have rested enough. As soon as our recently arrived comrade gets bedded down I will awake one of the clergy for the final watch.”

“Wake up Heinrich,” Mōrguhn suggested. “He has some good prayers. Justinius is always hoping for last rites.”

Githraldul smiled and escorted Mercutio over to one of the group’s tents. The elf sat outside watching the stars for a few minutes and finally woke Heinrich for his watch. Githraldul let the righteous cleric half sleep until the dawn as he listened to the sounds of the hills.

*****

“Watch out for piles of garbage,” Thoren cautioned Mercutio. The group was making their way back down the stairs into the dungeon complex.

“Why may I ask?” Mercutio queried.

“They hold rats and the lil’ runts bite hard,” Thoren replied.

“Excellent advice my friend,” Mercutio replied with a wink. The truth was Mercutio was grateful to have the simple fighter leading the way down the dark passage.

The group traveled into the caves retracing their steps from the previous day and headed deeper into the caves. A corridor terminated in a large chamber with a statue of a large demon dominating the center. 





“Ahoy, Captain Mac we meet again ye’ dirty bastich!” Wassabe called out.

“What in the hell is he talking about?” Mercutio asked.

“Who knows,” Justinius replied. “The only thing I know is that statue portrays one of my lord’s most hated enemies, Orcus.”

“Whew!” Wassabe said wiping his brow, “Fer a second there I thought ‘tis one of my old rotten captains!”

Justinius could only shake his head.

“Wassabe, Orcus is a demon prince of undead. He is one of the most fearsome fiends,” Mercutio instructed the mariner.

“Aye, that is nearly as bad,” Wassabe admitted.

Ginny and Thoren began approaching the statue carefully.

Two huge mastiff war dogs bolted out from an unseen corner of the chamber making a beeline for Thoren and Ginny. Githraldul quickly raised his bow and unleashed a pair of arrows knocking one of the canines down. The other dog continued its charge as a brutish orc appeared from the same hidden corner and launched a javelin at the pair. The javelin clanged harmlessly off the Orcus statue. The mastiff leapt for Thoren’s throat, but the fighter quickly stroked his great sword through the dog’s midsection causing it to fall limply to the ground. 





The enraged orc attacked with a gleaming axe, but Ginny managed to sidestep his first attack. Ginny stuck the orc in the arm with her sword. 





Heinrich then quickly charged into the combat and smashed his mace into the orc’s neck. An audible cracking noise filled the room as the humanoid fell to the ground lifeless.

Ginny began searching over the statue very carefully and found a small dagger near the base. “How cute,” she quipped.

“Probably an instrument of sacrifice,” Justinius noted disdainfully. “This was once a large temple, but I suspect it has not been used for a very long time.”

“What about our friend here?” Thoren asked giving the orc a kick with his boot.

“I doubt this was much more than a lair to him,” Justinius answered.

The group explored around the area a bit and decided to head back towards the ogre throne room.

****

“Oy, what a horrible smell!” Wassabe complained.

The group of adventurers entered the throne room in time to see a large horde of rats emerge from the ogre’s corpse and dodge into the shadows. They proceeded out of the throne room to a rubble-choked passageway that opened into a small room. A pair of ratmen watched the group nervously and before the adventurers had a chance to react the ratmen burst into action.





One ratman bravely charged the group and caught Thoren completely off guard. The other Ratman dashed out of the room. 

“Don’t let him get away!” Heinrich shouted.

Thoren swung wildly at the ratman blocking his path, but missed. Ginny missed the ratman as well.

“Kill it quickly! The other is probably warning an entire colony of these vermin!” Heinrich shouted.

“Just shut the hell up!” Thoren shouted at the cleric. “I’m doing the best I can,” he complained as he missed the shifty ratman again.

The ratman managed to land a blow on the fighter that made him draw back again. 

“If we cannot kill one – imagine dozens of these things coming our way!” Heinrich yelled.

“Shut it! I may not be able to kill this rascal, but I know I can kill a priest!” a frustrated Thoren retorted.

The Ratman was dodging and weaving, but managed to hold the whole group of adventurers at bay. It could not last, and a frustrated Thoren finally connected. The result was devastating as the ratman wilted under the fighter’s blow. Split from throat to hips, the creature stared dumbly down at its entrails spill out. The ratman tumbled to the side, graveyard dead.

Thoren pressed on, but paused to kick the slain ratman’s head in frustration.

“Go slow Thoren,” Ginny cautioned. “They know we’re here. Don’t fall into a trap.”

The adventurers voiced their agreement to Ginny’s suggestion and regrouped before heading deeper into the complex. Traveling down the passage, the adventurers could hear skittering, squeaking, banging, and scrapes ahead. The passage emerged in a small room where four ratmen behind a table took aim at the adventurers.

Thoren charged the barrier.





“Cut the bilge rats off!” Wassabe shouted as he skirted the table in attempt to assume a flanking position on the ratmen.

Thoren’s mighty blade came crashing down and brained one of the ratmen. Almost simultaneously, Justinius loosed a crossbow bolt that caught another vermin-kin in the throat. The ratman collapsed in a gurgle of blood and gasps. The remaining ratmen struck back, deeply wounding Wassabe and sticking Thoren as well.

A well timed mace blow from Heinrich killed another ratman, and the other scampered down the passage beyond.

“Damn it! Get him!” Thoren shouted.

“Easy Thoren,” Ginny commanded. “Take your time, these things rely on ambushes. Let’s not make it easier than it has to be for them.”

Mercutio began chanting and tossed a pinch of desert sand into the air. A tiny fey creature appeared in the palm of the sorcerer’s hand and listened as the sorcerer whispered orders to it. The sand sprite left the room, flying at blinding speed after the ratman.

A moment later, Mercutio spoke up, “They are very near.”

“How do you know?” Justinius asked in genuine curiosity.

“Because the sand sprite did not get very far,” Mercutio answered grimly.

“That’s quite a spell there,” Mōrguhn commented.

“A gift of the desert,” Mercutio replied.

The clerics went around to the injured and spent their supplications for the day curing them. Ginny motioned for the group to follow her slowly. In short order the adventurers came into another room containing four more vermin-humanoids, half-hidden by a turned-over table barrier, firing bows at the group. Thoren, as usual charged.

The rest of the group follows suit and very quickly all of the ratmen are killed. Barely able to catch a breath after the last of the enemy had fallen another group of four ratmen appeared in the room from another entrance. This group of vermin enemy had an additional member, a magic-user of some kind. Accompanying the magic-user was a rat the size of a medium dog.





“Now, she looks like trouble,” Mercutio noted.

Thoren gathered his strength to make a charge, but just as he is started towards the new foe – another group of a half-dozen ratmen appeared at another door to the chamber. As the adventurers hesitated, the magic-user began a mystical chant and threw some powder in the air.

Mercutio cursed as he recognized the incantation of _sleep_ heading their way…

To be continued…


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

pogre said:
			
		

> “Wake up Heinrich,” Mōrguhn suggested. “He has some good prayers. Justinius is always hoping for last rites.”




It's like granpappy said "pick one thing and do it better than anyone else"


----------



## Feralkoala

Justinius' "one thing" is obviously turning undead   

I may have a group who is wanting to start DnD, so I will have to give "Micon's Hideout" a spin as an intro adventure. My history of TPK rivals Pogre's, so I am sure it will be quite suitable


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

Feralkoala said:
			
		

> Justinius' "one thing" is obviously turning undead




Yes, I am conflicted. I hate undead, but I can't perform last rites if I'm always sending all our enemies away. Decisions, decisions..........


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 06

The sleep spell affected Wassabe and Morguhn and both fell to the floor in a deep slumber.

“Nay, I'll conjure too,” Mercutio roared at the ratmen. He countered with a sleep spell of his own. Two of their party fell victim to the spell.

“More Ratmen coming!” Justinius exclaimed. A slight sense of panic had crept into his voice and he loathed showing any fear. _Death is my release,_ the cleric prayed silently as the other entryway into the chamber was filled with another party of ratmen.

Thoren struggled to hold the first group up, while Heinrich made his way over to the new invaders. Thoren took two quick jabs from the vermin-kinds swords. Blood was rolling down the mighty fighters legs and he struggled to stay upright. 







The she-rat sorceress called forth another spell and touched her huge rat familiar. The brownish-gray fur of the foul rodent crackled with energy and it wormed its way to the front of the combat and bit Thoren. Thoren went rigid as the power of the spell’s electricity shot through his body. The fighter jerked rigidly twice and fell to the floor.

Mercutio now was open to the ratmen’s direct attack and quickly kicked the sleeping Morguhn awake. Justinius followed suit, kicking Wassabe awake as he went forth to knock the ratmen off of Thoren’s throat. Morguhn stumbled to his feet trying to shake the cobwebs from his mind. He could hear Heinrich’s desperate calls for help as the tide of ratmen to the north threatened to overtake him.

Morguhn rushed to reinforce the cleric’s efforts and Justinius headed towards Thoren’s position to heal the fighter. The ratmen were not out of tricks though; one of the ratmen to the north tumbled through Heinrich’s legs, and planted a short sword square in his back. Fortunately for Heinrich, his back plate saved his life, but the blow was vicious nonetheless. 

Githraldul planted an arrow in the ratman’s back. As the backstabber turned to face the elf he was greeted with a mouthful of Morguhn’s steel. The tumbling ratman fell to the floor with a mangled maw and his life force draining from his body. Morguhn wasted no time celebrating and immediately killed another ratman. 

Heinrich wielded his mace with deadly accuracy and downed another ratmen and the vermin tide to the north wavered. Wassabe and Justinius pressed their attacks continually trying to reach the sorceress. The sorceress for her part, launched a couple more sleep spells at the adventurers without effect. As Thoren rose, renewed and buoyed by Justinius’s healing, the sorceress squeaked some sort of command and the ratmen engaged in a fighting retreat.

Two of the ratmen stood blocking the hall while the sorceress and the rest scurried into the darkness. Morguhn, Githraldul, and Heinrich were making short work of the group to the north. Morguhn’s weapon sliced through the last of that group and they turned their attention back to the efforts of the rest of their companions.

Mercutio launched another well-placed sleep spell and the remaining defenders fell to the floor. Thoren quickly cut their throats with quick turns of his great blade.

“She is getting away!” Thoren bellowed.

“I’m not sure we are in any shape to catch her,” Githraldul answered. Thoren glowered at the elf – from he what he could tell Githraldul’s clothes were the only ones not stained with blood.

“She is out of spells and is weak,” Thoren complained.

“Sounds too familiar,” Mercutio replied.

“Huh?” Thoren asked.

“I would venture to state we are all out of spells and prayers and we are weak,” Mercutio explained. “I like our chances after a night’s rest.”

The rest of the group agreed and even Thoren reluctantly admitted he was not in top fighting shape. The band of bloodied adventurers worked their way back through the cavern and out into the valley’s night air. The group cleaned up best that they could and divided watches as they bedded down for the night.

*****

“Damn it!” Ginny exclaimed.

“Shhhhh!” Githraldul admonished her. “What is it Ginny?” he whispered.

“We did not loot their bodies,” Ginny replied.

“Oh,” Githraldul nonchalantly answered. “They’ll be there tomorrow.”

“Not in that place I’ll bet,” Ginny complained. The young female spent the remainder of the evening cursing herself for the oversight.

The morning brought sunshine and Ginny’s revelation to the rest of the group.

“By Delgrod!” Morguhn cursed. “That blood for ne’er a penny. A sin!”

“Look, I doubt it was that much gold,” Githraldul interjected. “They did not appear to be merchants to me.”

The elf’s smirk was almost enough to send Morguhn over the edge. “I do not care if the coins are nicked and cut copper! That’s blood money and ours!”

Wassabe was watching the exchange with amusement and offered a further instigation, “I wonder if those ratmen were the same ones who were stealing from the dwarven ale deliveries to the city I heard about in Zandyrium?”

“Let’s go!” Morguhn called out. “It’s early and the ratters might not have made it back to clean up after their dead kin. And even if they have, that’s more incentive to sniff ‘em out. Quickly now! There may be dwarven ale at stake!”

Wassabe snickered as he followed the group back into the caverns.

****

As the adventurers wandered back to the scene of the battle they spotted a strange creature pecking at the innards of one of the deceased ratmen. The creature was small and looked like a strange rooster of some sort. It had very unusual coloring, however, and was burdened with a heavy lizard tail.

“Be very careful,” Mercutio cautioned. “I think this is a…”





The sorceror’s sentence was interrupted by a distinct thwang noise from the ranger’s bow. Githraldul’s arrow hit its mark and the cockatrice staggered. The beast half rushed and flew at Wassabe, but missed him. Thoren followed up the bowshot with a charge. Swinging his mighty sword in a wide arc, the fighter hit home and decapitated the bird thing.

“What was that?” Justinius asked.

“A cockatrice,” Mercutio answered.

“As in ‘turn you to stone’ cockatrice?” Heinrich asked.

“The same,” Mercutio answered.

“If I’d have known that,” Wassabe piped up, “I would have let him peck me right here below the waist. Then maybe I could offer Ginny something to get into my roll tonight.”

As Wassabe grinned devilishly at Ginny he saw her eyes widen. Too late he whirled around to see the flat of Morguhn’s axe flashing down on top of his skull. Wassabe staggered and struggled to keep his balance. His head was ringing like a huge cathedral bell, and he shook it back and forth trying to unwool his brain. “I warned you sailor,” Morguhn stated. “Now you get your reward. Will it be blood or no?” Morguhn turned his axe from the flat to on edge indicating he was willing to fight to the death for this affront to Ginny.

Wassabe grabbed his second weapon and held it before him. Ginny jumped between the two, “If either of you touch each other I will leave this group and never speak to you again.” Her hands were on her hips and despite her efforts at leadership both Wassabe and Morguhn began laughing. The rogue looked very much the part of a little girl about to grab her ball and run home.

“No real harm done,” Wassabe stated rubbing his neck. “Your honor has been saved Ginny and ol’ Morguhn can rest easy. It was almost worth it to see you get fired up.”

No apology or explanation came forth from Morguhn, nor would there. The dwarf had told the sailor what would happen if he insulted Ginny in that way and he had delivered. He was grateful he had not given him the blade, but he would not do that to a man’s back. Secretly he marveled at the sailor’s resiliency – most men would have crumpled below such a blow.

“All of these bodies have been looted, but there is a trail leading away from this room,” Githraldul reported.

The adventurers hoisted their weapons and shields and followed the elf down a dark corridor.

***

The ranger had tracked them down and the ratmen stood before their sorceress in a desperate last stand. Mercutio launched a sleep spell knocking two of them down immediately. Heinrich sprinted to the chamber’s other exit to prevent their escape. Githraldul pumped a pair of arrows into the she-rat, nearly killing her outright.

The sorceress, seeing that her way was blocked by Heinrich casted a sleep spell at him. Heinrich easily withstood her magical efforts. The cleric responded with a charge and brained the rat-sorceress with his mace. Thoren stepped forward and killed another ratman and the final guardian tried to flee past Heinrich. The cleric was too quick and his flashing mace killed it too.

Morguhn began looting the ratmen bodies and a quick search by Ginny turned up a lockbox. Using the sorceress’s keys the adventurers found a large amount of silver and a vial of liquid beneath a false bottom. Ginny portioned out the silver to the group members and Mercutio swirled the liquid in the vial trying to determine what it was. Neither the sorcerer nor either of the clerics could tell what the liquid was, so they stored it in a pack.

“There’s enough here for me to begin my studies,” Morguhn announced.

“This means your leaving?” Ginny asked.

“I must study while I have the chance,” Morguhn answered.

“Spending time in studies does sound more reasonable than what we are doing in these foul caverns,” Heinrich commented.

“Then go with him, ye’ fat parson,” Wassabe jabbed.

“There is no need for that,” Githraldul announced.

“Can’t anyone in this crew take a lil’ joke?” Wassabe asked.

“You misunderstand fair mariner,” Githraldul replied. “I meant there is no need for Heinrich to leave, because I am going with Morguhn.”

“Oh look ye’ got a date there Morguhn,” Wassabe laughed. “He looks to be your type too.”

The dwarf ignored the sailor and spoke to Githraldul, “You are most welcome to come, but do not leave on my account.”

“No, the timing is good for me as well,” Githraldul answered. “We will return friends, when Morguhn completes his training we will find you.”

“Go in peace friends,” Justinius said.

“Don’t give me any of that ‘go in peace stuff’,” Morguhn objected. “I plan to die like a dwarf – with my boots on!”

The group laughed and each wished the pair well as they left the caverns and headed back to the city.

**

“We sure could use Morguhn down here,” Ginny said.

“Why? To protect your honor?” Wassabe asked.

“No,” Ginny answered rolling her eyes. “It’s just that he is so good in natural caverns like this. He has a real eye for the stonework. I bet he could explain why this corridor’s ceiling is getting so low.”

“He probably would not notice,” Justinius stated.

Wassabe laughed heartily, “That’s the spirit death boy! Glad to see yer’ loosening up!”

“What’s ahead Ginny?” Mercutio asked.

“It looks like a low-ceiling chamber with a group of sarcophagi.”

Justinius immediately pushed his way to the front of the group. “It is a burial area,” he confirmed. “Orcish, and it’s been pillaged.”

“Would it be alright for me to search the boxes?” Ginny asked.

“I should think so,” Justinius answered.

As Ginny looked through the crude stone sarcophagi Heinrich and Justinius compared notes on orcish religious rites and traditions.

“He said it’s been looted,” Thoren complained. “Let’s go.”

“Hold on,” Ginny demanded. “I found something. Come here Thoren have a look.”

“What is it?” Thoren asked.

“Try to pry that corner up,” Ginny suggested. Thoren reached down and wedged a dagger in the seam and managed to lift the floor of the inner sarcophagus up. Below the sarcophagus’s false bottom was a long flight of stairs leading down into the darkness.

“Let’s go!” Thoren announced excitedly.

“I do not think so,” Heinrich replied.

“Why not by Hades?” Thoren asked with frustration lacing his voice.

“We should finish exploring this level first,” Heinrich explained.

“Fine you do that,” Thoren countered. “I’m going down these stairs.”

To be continued…


----------



## Puppy Kicker

> The sleep spell affected Wassabe and Morguhn and both fell to the floor in a deep slumber.




One of my favorite TPK tricks!  The only thing better than a good _sleep _ spell cast by an enemy sorcerer is a bad _sleep _ spell poorly cast by a friend.

Anyway, very cool story hour.  Haven't seen your previous stuff but I'll have to check it out now.  I love the pictures to illustrate the action.


----------



## pogre

Puppy Kicker said:
			
		

> One of my favorite TPK tricks!  The only thing better than a good _sleep _ spell cast by an enemy sorcerer is a bad _sleep _ spell poorly cast by a friend.
> 
> Anyway, very cool story hour.  Haven't seen your previous stuff but I'll have to check it out now.  I love the pictures to illustrate the action.




Thanks PK - say, PK is a full 2/3s of TPK...coincidence - I think not!


----------



## Scorch

pogre said:
			
		

> Thanks PK - say, PK is a full 2/3s of TPK...coincidence - I think not!




I actually had to break out my copy of this module and started tracing the route of the party and what they are going to run into next.  

I am going to have my party hit the main dungeon next session and I need to do my research.

Scorch


----------



## BSF

Woot!  More Pogre fun.  

So, was the departure of Morguhn and Githraldul a convenient spot where the players wouldn't be available for a session or two?


----------



## pogre

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> So, was the departure of Morguhn and Githraldul a convenient spot where the players wouldn't be available for a session or two?




Exactly - their work schedules do not allow them to be at the table every week.


----------



## Puppy Kicker

pogre said:
			
		

> Thanks PK - say, PK is a full 2/3s of TPK...coincidence - I think not!




Hmmm.... don't mention that to my players.  If you remember from the story hour, after the first session 80% of the group was suffering from bullet wounds!  I've been nice so far though.  hehehehehehehehe

I don't think I'll live up to the record you have attained though.  But dang it I'll keep trying!


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 07

“Thoren,” Ginny began slowly, “We cannot possibly continue without your big sword. We really need you to stay with us and continue exploring on this level.”

Thoren semi-grunted. The truth was Ginny’s flattery was very effective in influencing him, even when he knew she was doing it.

“Don’t forget, you have been on the ground unconscious twice in the last week. What would have happened if you were alone?” Heinrich asked.

Thoren slowly moved away from the stairs. _They were right and he knew it. He was not going to leave them, he just was trying to force the issue._ 

“Good man Thoren. I think you have made the right choice for you and for us,” Justinius offered.

“’sides,” Wassabe interjected, “If ye’ go runnin’ about without the death man, he’s got to hunt ye’ up for last rites.”

*****

The adventurers searched the tomb chamber carefully, but found nothing of value. The orc burial grounds had obviously been looted many times over, despite the crude, dire warnings scribed on the walls. The adventurers left the cavern and began traveling down a wide corridor that opened into a much larger cavern area. A small swift stream ran through the cavern and the party commenced debating where it would be most convenient to cross.

Wassabe saw it first. “What is that?” he asked.

“What?” Thoren asked.

“That!” Wassabe pointed at a dark flying shape coming quickly towards them. Most of the adventurers saw the black dragon swooping towards them and took cover, but Ginny never saw it coming.

A line of foul green acid spouted forth from the dragon’s maw and splashed off the cavern’s wall coating Ginny. The rogue stumbled, choked, and fell. The dragon flew past. Thoren jumped up and grabbed Ginny, and with one motion threw her over his shoulder as he ran. “Run!” he shouted. 

No one needed to be told twice. The adventurers’ desperate flight was barely controlled by the limits of their flaming lights. Dashing down one large corridor and ducking into a narrower side hall they ran on. Finally, Thoren pulled up and gently laid Ginny on the ground. Heinrich quickly came up to the rogue.

“Is she alive?” Thoren asked.

“Just,” Heinrich answered. He quickly said a prayer to Siegphorus, god of victory, and sat down beside Ginny as her eyes fluttered open. Heinrich began scraping the spent acid off of her leather armor. Justinius came to her side and said another healing prayer over her. Ginny was almost fully recovered after dancing at the brink of death.

“How big was it?” Thoren asked.

“Not huge,” Wassabe answered. “Maybe 10 to 11 feet from nose tip to the end of his tail.”

“It cannot be very old for a dragon,” Mercutio offered.

“Those are very interesting zoological observations you are all putting together. I look forward to reading the scholarly paper you write on the subject. I assume that is why you are discussing the dragon, because there is no way in Hell I am going back to that cavern to face that acid-spewing lizard,” Heinrich stated.

“I thought we were eliminating threats on this level,” Thoren countered.

“I survived it once,” Ginny interjected, “tempting fate twice would anger the gods.”

“If we spread out, it cannot breathe on us all at once,” Wassabe suggested.

“Look, I am not against killing the dragon, but we have a lot more of this level to explore. Let us at least leave the dragon for last when we are well rested and prepared,” Heinrich suggested. _The truth was he was content never to see the reptile again, but he hoped this line might dissuade Thoren and Wassabe._

“I agree,” Mercutio announced. “We will come back stronger and prepared.”

Much to Heinrich and Ginny’s relief the subject was not discussed further and the adventurers continued down the passage away from the dragon’s chamber.

****

Ginny spied a strange lump in the corridor ahead, and as the group moved forward it became obvious it was an enclosed helmet. Thoren went forward and picked it up, “It’s heavy. Maybe it’s some kind of special steel? What do you think Justinius?” Thoren asked.

The cleric of Gravitas Morte, Justinius, possessed some skills in working with armor and had even done a few repairs for the group on the trail. 

“I think you should open the visor,” Justinius replied.

Sliding the visor open, Thoren began to chuckle, “This explained the extra weight.” The fighter held forth the helmet with a rotting skull encased. Worms worked there way frantically in and out of the nostrils, eye sockets, and mouth trying to avoid the group’s torchlight. Ginny quickly turned away.

Thoren thrust the head and helmet towards Ginny, “How about a kiss my dear?”

Wassabe chuckled.

“Never mock the dead!” Justinius exploded. “This is no toy, no puppet – set it down right now!

Like a chided schoolboy, Thoren lowered his gaze and set the helmet down. Justinius moved over and removed the rotting skull from the helmet. The cleric said last rites and buried the skull under a group of stones. “That will have to do for now,” he solemnly announced as he stood up from the mound.

Thoren grabbed the knight’s helm and put it into a sack in his pack.

“Yer’ keepin’ that thing?” Wassabe asked.

“Yeah?” Thoren replied.

“It had a rotting head in it remember?”

“Yeah?”

“Maggots all over it - a smelly mess,” Wassabe continued.

“Ya’ got a point?” Thoren asked.

“Jes’ a bit on the disgusting side even for you ole’ boy,” Wassabe answered.

“It’ll rinse when we get back to some water,” Thoren answered.

“I guess you did not put it on at least,” Wassabe commented slowly shaking his head. 

***

The adventurers continued down the corridor and it opened back into a huge cavern with a large lake. All recognized the cavern and they were frustrated, tired, and low on magical aid. “Perhaps we should camp here?” Thoren suggested. The fighter’s suggestion set off a flurry of discussions as the adventurers debated their next move. Ginny interrupted their conversations pointing out a trio of lanterns in the dark.

“Should I hail them?” Ginny asked.

“Not in our condition,” Heinrich warned. “We cannot take any chances.”

“This rules out camping here,” Justinius agreed.

“If they were native to this place I doubt they would use lanterns,” Ginny suggested. “Maybe they have some healing potions?”

“All right, enough of this,” Mercutio stated. The sorcerer removed a handful of sand from a hidden pocket and threw it in the air creating a fine dust cloud. He quickly traced runes through the sand that left yellowish arcs of light. The sand coalesced into a pixie-like creature and sped off into the darkness.

“Impressive,” Wassabe muttered.

“What was it?” Ginny asked.

“A sand sprite, a gift of the desert,” Mercutio answered. “I asked him to see who is carrying the lanterns and to report back to me. I just hope there is enough time.”

“Enough time?” Heinrich asked.

“Yes, the sprite only lives but a moment here,” Mercutio was interrupted by the sand sprite’s sudden appearance again. Mercutio and the sand sprite seemed to have a short conversation, although none of the adventurers could hear a sound. Just as they finished the sprite dissolved into sand and fell to the ground.

“Do that again!” Thoren demanded.

“I cannot abuse the gift of the desert,” Mercutio said with a smile. “We need not debate hailing the lanterns further. The lights are coming from the abdomens of foraging beetles of some kind.”

“Fire beetles I’d wager,” Wassabe said.

“Dangerous?” Justinious asked.

“Opportunistic is more like it. They feed on offal and carrion of all sorts. They have a pretty nasty bite though,” Wassabe explained.

“Let us move within bow range and shoot them then,” Ginny suggested.

The adventurers all retrieved their missile weapons and inched forward in the cavern. “Fine time for Githraldul to leave,” Thoren complained. The adventurers launched a volley of arrows at the big bugs. Not one of the missiles hit, and the beetles, vaguely aware they were under attack, started moving towards the group. Another ineffective volley did not dissuade the beetles and they moved closer yet. 

Thoren threw down his bow in frustration and charged. His sweeping steel was a blade of death and two of the three beetles were killed instantly. Finally, Ginny managed an effective shot and her arrow hit home on the last beetle killing it. Thoren cut the glowing abdomens off and affixed them to some scrap wood. “Good as a torch,” the fighter announced, smiling like a child with a sweetmeat on a stick at the fair.

“This field-bed is too cold for me to sleep: Come, shall we go?” Mercutio asked.

“I am fairly certain I can retrace our steps to the valley,” Heinrich announced. The cleric skillfully led the group through the caverns and out into the outdoors. They moved to their old campsite and slept heavily that night.

**

“By my salt that hurt!” Wassabe complained.

“You should have let me climb down that cliff,” Ginny offered.

“I’ve been scaling masts in rough seas as long as you’ve been alive. A misstep now and again is jes’ part of it,” Wassabe countered.

The group had re-entered the cavern complexes and opted to try a new section of the level that required climbing down a 20-foot drop into an old refuse pit. Ginny had used a rope to scale down and the others followed suit, but Wassabe insisted on grabbing the rope and climbing down. The result had been a nasty fall.  Mercutio found a concealed passageway behind a large boulder in the rear of the pit.

“Ho Heinrich! How ‘bout a bit o’ healing?” Wassabe asked.

“You have done nothing but mock religion and made jokes in poor taste the entire time we have been here. Why should Siegphorus grant you a boon of healing? Considering you abysmal behavior do you really expect this favor?” Heinrich ranted back.

“Well, er, yeah,” Wassabe answered. “Been harborin’ some ill will there mate? I am just asking for a little help here, but if you cannot manage I understand.”

“You do?”

“Yeah, I understand when your butt is pinned ‘neath some slobbering behemoth and I’m a skedaddling ‘stead o’ sticking ‘em. That’s how well I understand.” Wassabe turned to look at his wounds on his shoulder blade.

“Hold no ill feeling toward Heinrich friend,” Justinius said as he approached. “He will grow more accustomed to your style in time.” Justinius held forth his holy symbol and prayed a healing supplication over Wassabe’s wounds. “Now Heinrich, come here and say an orison or blessing on our friend.” 

“Of course,” Heinrich said resignedly. He moved to Wassabe and prayed earnestly on the mariner’s behalf to Siegphorus.

“Wow! I feel like the hot new icon in the temple. Which of ya’ wants to throw some gold at my feet for a blessin’?” Wassabe piped up.

“Do you see what I mean?” Heinrich complained bitterly to Justinius. Justinius only returned a knowing smile and put his holy symbol back beneath his cloak.

“Is the revival over? ‘Cause I’m ready to move on,” Thoren inquired. The fighters demand was met with a simple wave from the clerics and Ginny led the group down the corridor.

*

“Whoa!” Ginny yelled and jumped back quickly. A swinging spear trap flew past the rogue and clattered into the wall harmlessly.





“Did not see that!” she said. She began checking the trap out and made some notes to herself out loud. “Good concealment. Requires manual reset. Nice trap, but definitely new.” Ginny turned to the rest of the group and announced, ”This trap was recently set and is being checked on a regular basis by someone.”

The group forged ahead to a three-way intersection. They explored one branch that led to a sand-filled, caved-in chamber. The chamber held nothing of interest, but the group had to kill a number of pesky small spiders. 

Backtracking Ginny again narrowly dodged another trap, this time a pit trap. 

“You might want to watch for traps,” Wassabe suggested from the rear.

“Thank you very little,” Ginny snapped back. “Considering your amazing display of dexterity back at the wall maybe you should be up here looking for hazards.”

“Nonsense!” Wassabe replied. “The view would not be near as good.” He pointed at Ginny’s rear, although the gesture was hardly needed.

“Any chance of you shutting up in the very near future?” Heinrich asked impatiently.

“Father! I’m shocked to hear you say that. ‘Specially considerin’ our spiritual moment back there.” Wassabe grinned widely and called out to Ginny, “Lead on our fine hound.”

Ginny was already on the move when Wassabe called out. She did not really mind the mariner, in fact she liked him, but he did have the gift of gab. “Trip wire!” she called out. The glint of light had just barely revealed the wire before she tripped it. “Oh this is simple. I was expecting more, considering the craftsmanship of the last two traps.” 

Ginny removed a knife from her belt and cut one of the wires leading up the wall. A net came falling down from the ceiling and trapped her beneath it.

“I thought you said it was simple!” Thoren roared. The fighter was voicing his frustration more about the delay, because he could not get around the netting, than Ginny’s failure to disarm the trap.

Wassabe was audibly giggling. Ginny was trying to work her way up to her feet when Mercutio yelled a warning, “We got company!”

Two kobolds leveled their crossbows at Ginny as she struggled in the net. Ginny suddenly felt very much like a fish in a barrel.





To be continued…


----------



## BSF

This is just a little bump because the Story Hour is cool.  If we toss pogre praise and offerings, perhaps he will favor us with an update?


----------



## pogre

Thanks BSF!

I am knee deep in football season, but I have not forgotten you. I am working on a massive update, but I still need to shoot a lot of pictures. 

I would love to promise it to you by early next week, but other issues keep stealing my time. I'll just leave it at I hope to have an update up early next week.  

The only rock-solid promise I can make is that it will be big.


----------



## pogre

I know - I suck.

Football is a black hole of time! The upside is we are 7-0 with 2 games in the regular season to go. Then on to the play-offs. 4 of our boys have scholarship commitments with division 1 football programs and the town is going crazy. Naturally, that means no gaming, painting, or other hobbies for another few weeks. Yeah, and that update I promised, well... :\ 

I steal a few minutes after school on Fridays to check out everybody else's story hours. It gives me some vicarious gaming and keeps me from getting too nervous before kick-off 

Take care,

pogre


----------



## The Amazing Dingo

Just a bump.  I love the characters and the models and want to hear more and see more.


----------



## pogre

Thanks Dingo!

Still absorbed in football - 

Just two games to go before the State Championship - It looks like we are on a collision course with mighty Catholic powerhouse Montini. Good lord this has been a crazy season, but no matter what it ends November 26th.


----------



## ledded

pogre said:
			
		

> Thanks Dingo!
> 
> Still absorbed in football -
> 
> Just two games to go before the State Championship - It looks like we are on a collision course with mighty Catholic powerhouse Montini. Good lord this has been a crazy season, but no matter what it ends November 26th.



Congrats on the season so far, and good luck with the remaining games.  I just love football, so I'll certainly cut you some slack considering your involvement 

We'll just have to sit patiently (or not so patiently) and wait for those promised updates.


----------



## BSF

Hey, I suggest this story hour as reading material.    Even if it has been on hiatus, that just means people have a chance to catch up.  I'm willing to cut you some slack, though I am still looking forward to the PCs getting deeper into the story.


----------



## The Amazing Dingo

Ugh...November Football....cold stuff.  I remember those games when I lived in Maryland and was in high school.  Of course, after about three or four minutes there was enough adrenaline pumping I could have played in Antartica and wouldn't have noticed.

Good luck with it all pogre!  Its just nice to get a post and know you are doing well and will be coming back here sooner or later. 

Again, kick some rump out there!


----------



## pogre

Remember all pictures are thumbnail links to larger pics.

*Zandyrium
Episode 08*

Ginny thought she saw a smile passing over the kobolds’ reptilian faces as they pulled their crossbows’ triggers. Even stuck in their net she was too quick, and the bolts zipped harmlessly past her. Ginny effortlessly wriggled free of the trapping nets, and the kobolds’ mirth quickly evaporated as the rest of the group descended upon them. 





Too late to retreat, the kobolds were hacked down.

“Where there are two – there’s a dozen,” Wassabe stated flatly.

Thoren could not help grinning with anticipation of fighting hordes of weak kobolds.

“They’re not smart, but they are clever,” Ginny said. “I will have to be more careful.”

Following a quick search of the dead kobolds and the cavern the adventurers headed deeper into the kobolds’ lair. Pressing on as quietly as they could the group found three kobolds kneeling, facing away from them, at an altar with a huge, leering, female kobold’s face carved in the wall. 

Thoren rushed forward and with a mighty swing decapitated two of the kobolds in a spray of blood. The third kobold scrambled to its feet, and dashed for the door. 





Wassabe was too quick for him. 





Wielding a blade in one hand he instantly hamstrung the fleeing kobold knocking him to the ground. Wassabe’s second weapon, a light mace, followed quickly crushing the little monster’s throat.

Justinius began to chuckle as he looked over the large kobold carving.

“What is it Justinius,” Heinrich asked.





“This carving is supposed to represent the kobold goddess of long life,” Justinius answered with a grin.

*****

The group continued along their way into the kobold lair, dodging the occasional trap and killing small groups of kobolds here and there.

Thoren’s war cry signaled the rest that he had found yet another band of kobolds, but as the rest of the adventurers turned the corner they could see the fighter had found a crowd this time. It was a large chamber literally filled with the reptiliads that were tripping over themselves trying to avoid the fighter’s huge sword. Like a peasant’s scythe through wheat at harvest, Thoren swung his long blade mowing down kobolds. None of the creatures were discriminated against by Thoren’s bloody steel, young and old, male and female, all tasted his mighty steel. Wassabe quickly joined his comrade with both of his weapons forming another arc of quick kobold deaths.

Almost unnoticed, another group of kobolds slipped in from a back passage of the chamber and one of them cast an incantation.

Mercutio caught the arcane gestures out of the corner of his eye, “No!” he cried out.

Thoren and Wassabe were oblivious to the Saracen-touched sorceror’s warning and as the sleep spell hit them both fell to the ground in a slumber.

Everyone in the room seemed to stop. The moment was frozen for an instant as the kobolds realized their attackers were suddenly impotent and prostrate on the floor. Like the eye of a storm passing through the calm did not last long.

Justinius realizing the danger his sleeping companions were in dashed to the charge and fought over their fallen bodies. 





The swings of the priest’s mace kept the kobolds from delivering killing blows on the sleeping adventurers. 





Heinrich and Mercutio stepped up and began kicking Thoren and Wassabe awake. 

Wassabe managed to wake up and shake the cobwebs in his mind loose. He stood and readied his weapons to resume the attack. The kobold sorceress hit him with another sleep spell and he went down like a sack of bones. Heinrich gave up trying to wake his companions up and started hacking kobolds up. Well-placed magic missiles sprang forth from Mercutio and the kobold caster was killed.

Once the kobold sorceress was vanquished the rest of the kobolds fell quickly. The entire chamber was covered in bodies of the wee lizard-folk and Ginny set to work looking for valuables. Justinius said a quick blessing over the piles of kobolds and the group set off into the darkness again.

****

The group wandered deeper into the complex and found themselves back in the middle wherein the large lake dominated a huge chamber. This was the place they had killed the beetles earlier, but that was upon the opposite shore. 

“This place is just huge,” Thoren commented aloud. It was a simple observation from a simple man, but the truth was everyone else was thinking the very same thing.

Ginny motioned for the rest to follow her down another side passage. The side passage quickly branched into a three-way intersection and Ginny saw one of the ways led into an empty room.

“I’ll check this out real quick,” she whispered back to Thoren. Thoren grunted back to her in a half-bored acknowledgement.

Ginny inched along the walls looking for anything out of place. A slight ripple in the shadows made the rogue hesitate – _was that a movement?_ she wondered. An instant later she recognized the large humanoid creature thrusting a blade at her neck – a gnoll!

A flick of his quick wrist lodged the gnoll’s blade into Ginny’s neck. She gasped as blood came spouting forth from the wound. 





Ginny feel to one knee gasping as the gurgling blood interfered with her breathing. She could feel her life force running out of her onto the cold stone floor.

Grexxius, the Gnoll Ranger, cursed under his breath. He had tried to hide in the shadows, but when he saw the female human sneak into the chamber he could sense that she would find him. His mind raced – _She was not alone!_ He readied his weapon to try and carve his way through to escape. 

Thoren brought his hefty blade down on the Gnoll. 




A spray of blood and gray brain mixed with bone bits heralded the end for the evil ranger. As quickly as he had put Ginny down, now he lay on the same floor dying from shock and blood loss.

Heinrich rushed forward and chanted a quick supplication, sealing Ginny’s wound to prevent further blood loss. Justinius too moved forward and blessed the rogue with healing prayers. Very quickly Ginny was nearly whole again.

“Why would a lone gnoll be cruising through these caverns?” Justinius asked.

“I don’t know,” Ginny admitted. “Any theories Wassabe?”

“Definitely a ranger of some type,” Wassabe said as he looked through the dead gnoll’s belongings. Sniffing some of the gnoll’s dried meat, Wassabe casually tossed it to the ground. “Judging by what he has been eating, he has been down here for a while. I can only assume he was looking for something.”

“Or someone,” Mercutio suggested.

“True, that is a possibility,” Wassabe agreed.

***

The dusty passages terminated in a cavern with three alcoves. Sitting in each of the alcoves was a stone. Each stone glowed with a warm, red hue.

“Soooo, this looks bad,” Mercutio stated.

“Is it magical?” Thoren asked.

Justinius said a quick prayer and determined it was indeed magical.

“It’s atypical for a trap,” Ginny said. “If this has a trigger of some sort I cannot figure it out. These rocks are giving off some heat.”

“I don’t like the looks of this,” Heinrich said.

“I agree,” Mercutio stated. “Let’s leave and come back here as a last result.”

“What if someone else comes back here?” Thoren said.

“So?” Mercutio inquired.

“We could lose these magic stones,” Thoren replied.

“I’ll wager they will remain,” Wassabe reassured the fighter. “Come along now, let’s not get your head worryin’ about magic stones and their lot, let’s head out to the valley and get some winks.” Wassabe gently pushed Thoren along out of the cavern like a mother guiding her child through a crystal shop.

The group returned to the valley to camp.

**

“I have most of the first level marked as explored,” Heinrich commented as he unrolled his vellum scratched with his mapping notes.

“What about here?” Thoren asked.

“That was where we encountered the dragon, and I am none to anxious to return,” Heinrich admitted.

“What of the rocks?” Thoren asked.

“What of them?” Mercutio replied. “They are not going anywhere.”

“Down to the next level then?” Ginny asked. A short debate followed, until all eventually agreed to head down the stairs they had discovered earlier.

“I wanted to go there all along,” Thoren complained.

*

The group traveled back to the low-ceiling room with the defiled orcs’ burial sarcophagi and reopened the secret panel leading to a stairway down. The stairs descended for quite some time terminating in a small chamber filled with shattered crystal or glass.

“Why the glass?” Ginny wondered aloud.

“It looks like it may have been a crystal coffin at one time,” Justinius offered.

Ginny looked over the base of the now shattered glass structure and found a secret panel, but she also discovered something else: “It’s trapped,” Ginny announced.

“Yes, and so now you disarm it,” Wassabe said in a mocking voice of authority.

“It is magically trapped,” Ginny replied.

“I’m not sure we should be defiling this grave anyway,” Heinrich admitted.

“Little late for those concerns, considering the shattered glass lying about father,” Wassabe answered.

“I think it’s a gas type trap,” Ginny stated.

Justinius said a quick prayer and confirmed some of Ginny’s suspicions, “It definitely is magical, and furthermore, it appears to be divine in origin.”

“Let’s leave it,” Mercutio stated. “We can always come back to check it out.”

Thoren did not even bother to complain this time.

“This is interesting,” Ginny said. The rogue was in a small tunnel leading out of the chamber. 





She crawled through the tunnel and called back to the rest, “It’s a short crawl way and there is a much larger hallway beyond!” The group followed Ginny and crawled through.

Steel mirrors flanked the hallway they emerged in and light reflected brightly allowing the group to further admire the size and engineering of the place.

“This is no orc lair,” Justinius whispered.

“No indeed,” Wassabe agreed. 

“What craftsmanship!” Ginny exclaimed. “The better question is: Who built this place?”

“There are rumors of a lost city buried in the hills,” Heinrich reminded the group.

The group began cautiously moving down the hallway towards an immense set of double doors. The double doors opened into a huge chamber with pillars that lifted a ceiling barely in view. Throughout the entirety of the chamber were mausoleums as far as they could see. The mausoleums were laid out in a neat grid and formed small alleys between them.

Justinius went over to one of the mausoleums and began reading, “Barakus – that must be the lost city.”

“No one shall disturb these tombs that are sealed,” Heinrich demanded.

“Is it even worth our time to venture in this necropolis then?” Ginny asked. Her thought was cut a bit short as a dark shape jumped down from one of the mausoleum’s onto her back. 

Justinius turned to her quickly and saw a ghast trying to dig his claws into Ginny’s flesh. “Away foul manifestation of unnatural evil!” he called out.





The ghast caught sight of the cleric’s holy symbol and turned in full flight bounding from mausoleum roof to roof as it ran.

“Hey,” Wassabe said, “that a way your holiness.” He deftly flipped a copper at Justinius. “Chalk one up for the dead lovin’ guy.”

Justinius caught the copper and smiled, “Respect is the first step to conversion my friend.”

The group continued searching the massive complex, keeping a sharp eye out for the undead attacker. The ghast never returned, but the group learned that ancient human peoples created the graveyard. They left the necropolis and headed back down the hall of mirrors.

*****

“This has got to be a temple of some kind,” Wassabe observed. The group had come to the large room at the end of the hallway and found four large statues, each stationed at the corner of a large diamond in the center of the room. The four statues resembled huge, misshapen, human heads with expressionless faces. “Were these supposed to be their gods?” Wassabe asked.

“I do not think so,” Justinius answered inspecting the huge faces. “I do, however, agree that this appears to be a temple of some sort.”

There was another smaller door out of the place, and Ginny suggested that they move on. The smaller door opened into a short passage that terminated in a chamber with daises on both ends. The daises were light gray rock stained dark brown in numerous places. Ginny looked over the daises and announced that the stains were old blood pools.

“And look at this,” the young thief whispered. She pushed aside a section of wall that led into another smaller chamber. Thoren went up to the door with Ginny as she entered the smaller chamber. This place was coated in blood from top to bottom and was featureless save a gleaming double-edged axe hanging on the far wall. Thoren went toward it.

“Do not touch it!” Heinrich shrieked in a shrill, panicked voice that caused the fighter to jump. “This is a vile instrument of blood sacrifice! It is a foul servant to a dark lord!”





“Whoa! Easy there padre. I was just looking,” Thoren responded.

“Brother Heinrich is right and his demand is just. We must leave the foul weapon,” Justinius agreed.

“Fine – we won’t touch it,” Ginny promised. “I just want to take a look around in here.” She announced a short time later there was nothing else of value in the room, but there were a series of grooves cut in the floor. Careful inspection of the grooves by the group revealed nothing further.

“I’m getting a little sick of leaving this interesting stuff behind,” Thoren grumbled to Wassabe.

“Patience, my large friend,” Wassabe answered him reassuringly.

****

The exploration of the other hall leading away from the four-head statues temple yielded little but three rooms that appeared to be former monk cells. The last door loomed ahead of the group.

“This last door must lead to the chamber of the chief priest,” Justinius suggested.

Ginny worked her way to the front of the group and put her ear to the door. “I hear voices,” she reported.

“What are they?” Mercutio asked.

Ginny shook her head to indicate she was not sure. “Should I knock?” she asked.

“Allow me,” Thoren stated brushing Ginny aside. Hefting his mighty sword into the air Thoren kicked the door heavily and it shattered of its hinges. Thoren followed the door’s debris into the chamber and launched a vicious attack on the half-dozen surprised goblins within. 





Thoren’s sword cut a wide swath through the cowering greenkins killing a couple with his first blow.

The remaining goblins quickly fathered to create a defensive front, but the force of the fighter was too great. The room was covered in goblin blood and pieces in short order. A quick search revealed a small chest with some silver, but little else.

“This does not seem like a chief priest’s chambers,” Heinrich said.

“I agree,” Justinius responded.

“Maybe it’s beyond here,” Ginny coyly stated as she opened a secret door in the wall.

Despite his bravado, Thoren had taken a few wounds from the goblins and was bleeding badly. Justinius, noticing the blood trickling down the fighter’s leg, used the last of his powerful prayers to heal Thoren.

“Perhaps we should find a place to rest for a time?” Heinrich asked the others.

“I agree,” Justinius stated. “Let us return to one of the smaller monk cells.”

The rest of the group understood only too well that the clerics must be low on supplications to make such a request and thus retired willingly. The group returned to one of the tiny rooms and Ginny took a quick look around before bedding down. “Well would you look at this?” she stated as she slid a secret panel open.

“The deities seem to be conspiring against our rest,” Heinrich shrugged with a slight grin.

“Man, do I know that feeling,” Wassabe piped up.

“I’ll check it out,” Thoren said and headed beyond the panel.

“Wait,” Wassabe ordered and he went to go with Thoren. The rest of the party followed suit. The ceiling of the passage beyond the door was very narrow and low and all of the adventurers were forced to crouch down to make progress through the tight quarters. The corridor led on for 30 feet or so before terminating at a small 10 foot by 10 foot room filled with crates and sacks. A quick check confirmed this had been a secret larder, as the boxes and sacks were full of rotted foodstuff and clothes.

“Let’s camp here then,” Ginny suggested.

“It’s pretty low,” Thoren complained.

“It has been abandoned for some time and Ginny was lucky to find that secret panel. I think her suggestion is a good one,” Mercutio said.

“Out-voted again ole’ boy,” Wassabe said to Thoren.

Thoren just grumped at the swashbuckler and threw his pack down on one of the crates. The rest of the group decided on a watch and prepared to bed down for a few hours.

***

“Ginny,” Mercutio whispered into the sleeping rogue’s ear. “Wake up, I think I hear something.”


----------



## BSF

Woot!  The story of our intrepid band of heroes continues.  

Thanks Pogre.


----------



## The Amazing Dingo

I really do love these characters and the constant banter back and forth amongst them all.  Is it really like that at the table or several times worse/better (depending on your view on it all)?

PS - Thanks for the update!


----------



## pogre

The Amazing Dingo said:
			
		

> I really do love these characters and the constant banter back and forth amongst them all.  Is it really like that at the table or several times worse/better (depending on your view on it all)?




I'll let the players comment, but I think the attitude of the players is mostly reflected in the posts. 

Wassabe and Ginny's player frequently trade friendly barbs. Thoren is mostly looking for a fight and loot. 

Mercutio enjoys roleplaying, problem solving and casting big nasty spells. 

The clerics Justinius and Heinrich are surprisingly close allies, despite their disparate religions. Those two players are usually goofing around during a session far more than I let on with their dialogue.

Unfortunately, we do not see our demi-humans around much these days.

I'm working on another update and need to get some more pictures taken. The group will be playing more regularly following Thanksgiving.

Thanks for your interest - it makes the story hour much more fun.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

pogre said:
			
		

> The clerics Justinius and Heinrich are surprisingly close allies, despite their disparate religions. Those two players are usually goofing around during a session far more than I let on with their dialogue.






Heinrich is the righteous fury cleric, I'm supposed to be the turning cleric   . I get better, I think


----------



## spacehulkster

> I'll let the players comment, but I think the attitude of the players is mostly reflected in the posts. The group will be playing more regularly following Thanksgiving.




I beleive we all are excited about this also.  Trying to keep the group going for the last two months hasn't been easy.

This is the funnest group.  We mix ribbing each other and bad jokes with experience and serious roleplaying.

"The Pogre Story Hour is back!  The Pogre Story Hour is back!!"


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 09

Ginny woke with a sudden start, “What is it?” she blurted.

“There is something just outside the door,” Mercutio whispered.

Ginny snuck over to the door and listened. “I cannot determine the language, but there are a few of them. Wake everyone else.”

As the rest of the party woke up Ginny began explaining the situation, “There seems to be a large group of humanoids in the next room looking around. I cannot make out what language they are speaking, but…”

Just then the secret door to the room burst open behind Ginny.





“Goblins!” Thoren yelled. The fighter charged down the corridor creating a huge flesh roadblock for both sides. Thoren could not swing his two-handed sword because of the confined space, but fortunately for him the small humanoids missed him with their javelins. 





Thoren managed to back out of the corridor as one of the goblins hurled another javelin at him. When Thoren completed his retreat the goblins slammed the door shut.

“What now?” Wassabe half-asked, half-complained.

“We will heal everyone as much as possible, but it is clear we cannot rest here,” Justinius answered.

The group huddled together while the clerics dispensed most of their remaining healing supplications. When the party moved through the door, they found the room empty. The goblins had moved on.

“We need to go grab that axe,” Heinrich suggested.

Thoren brightened immediately, “Now we’re talking!”

“Not to wield Thoren,” Heinrich admonished the fighter, “We will take it to keep it out of the goblins’ hands.”

“Oh,” Thoren responded dejectedly.

The group moved back into the sacrifice room and Heinrich carefully removed the axe in a cloth. Wrapping the weapon carefully, Heinrich placed the axe in his backpack.

*****

The adventurers found themselves in a chamber with a hole in the floor. A neat pile of rubbish and dirt was piled next to the hole. 

“A burrow of some type,” Thoren offered.





“Stick your head in there ole’ boy,” Wassabe suggested.

“Hey, I think I found a secret door,” Ginny offered from the other side of the room.

Justinius went to check out the secret door while Heinrich tried to shout a warning of common sense to the fighter. Naturally, he was too late!

Thoren emerged from the hole with a giant weasel firmly attached to his neck.

“This giant rat is sucking on my neck!” Thoren screamed.

“Actually, it’s a giant weasel,” Wassabe noted. The swashbuckler drew his dagger and plunged it into the animal.





Thoren began hacking wildly at the animal, doing about equal damage to it and his shoulder. The entire time the fighter turned in circles trying to get a better angle on the beast.

“Quit turning you fool!” Heinrich shouted. The cleric smashed his mace down, not really sure if it would hit the weasel or Thoren.

The weasel was of a single mind and refused to release its deadly jaw lock from Thoren’s neck. The loss of blood was greatly weakening the fighter and he sank to his knees. 

The momentary pause in Thoren’s spinning gave Ginny an opportunity to shoot an arrow at the blood-seeking vermin. The arrow struck true and the weasel fell off of Thoren’s neck. The clerics moved in to heal the fighter, but he was still weakened mightily from the loss of blood. 

“Maybe we should camp?” Justinius suggested.

“What about the secret door?” Ginny asked. “Let’s just check it out real quick.”

“Thoren?” Justinius asked.

“I’m good to go,” the fighter lied. He lifted himself to his feet with some effort.

A hall extended beyond the secret door leading to some stairs. As the group worked their way down the stairs a swarm of stirges descended on them. The bat-winged mosquitoes managed to latch on to Wassabe and the already weakened Thoren. In short order Thoren was on his knees again as the additional loss of blood was placing the fighter in dire straits. Wassabe was losing a lot of blood as well, but the adventurers managed to chase off or kill the rest of the swarm. Wassabe’s stirge got its fill of blood and attempted to fly away bobbing in the air. The bloated creature was flapping its wings madly, but made little headway. Heinrich swung his mace at the stirge and connected with a loud thud. The stirge burst like a balloon spraying the area with Wassabe’s blood.

****

“That’s the last of my curing supplications,” Heinrich noted.

“I could really use a hard drink and a soft bed,” Ginny complained.

“Aye, who’s for a trip back to Zandyrium?” Wassabe asked.

“It’s a three day journey,” Mercutio stated.

“I’m ready for a break too,” Thoren admitted.

The fighter’s admission was the swaying vote and the adventurers left the complex and camped in the valley for the evening. The following morning they began the trek back to the city. The first day’s travel included a fairly inept ambush by a group of goblins. 





A few well-placed _sleep_ spells courtesy of Mercutio ended that threat. A large poisonous spider interrupted the second day’s travel, but the party was able to beat the arachnid away before it did any harm.





The final day of travel the adventurers met some pilgrims from Zandyrium. They learnt the city was abuzz with the news of Boethricus Din Woad and his mighty war host sweeping through the north. Boethricus Din Woad, a name that rang through the land like an ancient curse, had united the disparate hobgoblins kingdoms and was systematically moving south. The implications were dire and the city was undoubtedly on edge.

“This trip home may not prove to be as restful as we hoped,” Ginny noted.

***

Zandyrium

The group agreed they would use The Priestess’s Barrel tavern and inn as a rendezvous point that evening. “The Barrel” as it was fondly called was a favorite haunt of Wassabe and Thoren, but not such a dump that the clerics would stand out.

Justinius made his way to the temple of Gravitas Morte. Justinius reported the numerous undead the group had found in the complex at the pass. Granachus, the temple’s Primarch, listened carefully to Justinius’s report, nodding gravely at the news of various undead in the wilds.

“How long do you plan to stay in the city?” Granachus queried.

“I am not certain holy father – a week maybe less,” Justinius answered.

“We still have the situation I mentioned to you earlier,” Granachus reported.

“The missing paupers?” Justinius asked.

“Exactly, I was hoping you could look into before you set off again,” Granachus stated.

Justinius knew the difference between an order and a request and this was much closer to the former. _Besides_ he thought to himself, _I wanted to look into this last time I was in town._ Justinius nodded to his superior, “Of course, I will investigate Father.”

Justinius ceremoniously deposited half of his funds in the temple’s coffers as a tithe and headed for the markets. Finding an armorer recommended Morguhn, he purchased a fine chain shirt.

**

Heinrich gazed affectionately at the outer temple to Siegphorus. Its great marble columns personified the power and clean beauty of the deity, it inspired young Heinrich and he suddenly remembered how much he missed the life in the temple. 





Heinrich nodded at the templars guarding the sacred altar as he made his way back to the locutory. Heinrich found the head of the temple, Bishop Frederick Polariate, conversing with another official who Heinrich did not recognize.

“Heinrich!” the Bishop smiled warmly and motioned for Heinrich to join him. He introduced Heinrich, “My lord Heliophos, may introduce one of our bright young stars, father Heinrich Eisenfaust.” 

Heinrich humbly greeted Heliophos, he recognized the man’s name, but he was not sure why.

“Heinrich is one of our field inquisitors, and judging by his appearance has just returned from the road,” Bishop Polariate stated.

“It’s true Bishop, I apologize for my appearance my lord,” Heinrich stated.

“Nonsense,” lord Heliophos replied. “It would be good if more of us had the dust of the road on our garments in evangelical pursuits. Speaking of which, perhaps young Heinrich would make a good candidate for the position we were discussing.”

Heinrich was not yet sure whether he had good timing or bad timing.

“Perhaps,” Bishop Polariate offered cautiously, “Bishop Astriene and I will have a list of candidates for the Emperor’s council within the week.”

Now Heinrich recognized the name, Lord Heliophos was a leading member of the Emperor’s Council, the _de facto_ governing body of the city.





The three men exchanged pleasantries and Lord Heliophos made his exit.

“I am sorry to disturb you Bishop,” Heinrich began.

“Not a problem, young Heinrich. What can I do for you?”

“We discovered an implement of great evil that needs to be destroyed,” Heinrich set down his travel pack and unlaced the cloth holding the great evil axe they had retrieved. He set the axe on the ground and gently removed the coarse blanket that wrapped it.

“You were right to bring this,” Bishop Polariate remarked. “Cover it back up. I will return in a moment.” The Bishop left the locutory and scurried down a sidehall. The Bishop retuned shortly with a long coffer and placed the axe within the box. Heinrich then relayed all that had happened to himself and the group on the trail and in the dungeons below Fool’s pass.

“Much has happened in the few days since you were last here,” Bishop Polariate commented.

“I gathered,” Heinrich replied.

“The position Lord Heliophos mentioned was for war clerics in the new defense army. It seems the city is girding itself for war against the forces of Boethricus din Woad. The temple is obligated to provide clergy for the troops. That is the reason the good councilor was here – a friendly reminder of this obligation.”

_Decidely, bad timing_, Heinrich thought to himself. Heinirch to leave of the Bishop’s presence with the implicit understanding that he might very well be summoned back to the temple for other duties in the near future.

*

The group me at the Barrel and discussed their plans. The clerics and Mercutio did most of the talking, and Thoren and Wassabe did most of the drinking. Heinrich admitted to the group that he might have trouble getting permission from his superiors to leave the city in the near future. Justinius likewise admitted he could not leave the city until he had investigated the missing the paupers. They agreed to investigate the missing paupers while Heinrich waited to hear from his superiors. Mercutio objected to the lack of financial rewards, but relented when it was obvious no one was anxious to return to the dungeons in the near future.





It was agreed they would return to the Temple of Gravitas Morte in the morning and follow the rounds of the daily death cart to see what they could find out.

“Bring out yer’ dead!” Wassabe bellowed.

“What are you doing?” Justinius asked indignantly.

“Practicin’, jes’ practicin’,” a very drunk Wassabe replied with a wink.

To be continued…


----------



## BSF

Boethricus Din Woad.  Now there is a name to inspire fear, if not terror.  Sounds like a BBEG of some sort.  

Cool update Pogre.  Does the group learn more of the axe in future updates?  Or is it an instrument of evil that they "done good gettin' rid of"?


----------



## pogre

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Cool update Pogre.



Thanks.


			
				BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Does the group learn more of the axe in future updates?  Or is it an instrument of evil that they "done good gettin' rid of"?




Oh, of course!  

Why, yes I do know that could be interpreted two ways...


----------



## pogre

I hope you can forgive me for a few less pictures in the next couple of updates. It mostly is an investigation that takes place in the city and does not lend itself to miniature scenes as readily as the dungeon delving episodes.

Zandyrium
Episode 10

During the dark early hours the adventurers made their way to the Temple of Gravitas Morte. The paupers’ burial carts were lined along the street near the temple’s rear area. Only one of the carts had a horse with tack. The driver of the court came out shortly; drinking a hot cup of broth, he explained that only one cart was now needed to cover the city. Justinius asked the driver a number of questions as they worked their way through the narrow streets of Zandyrium’s slums concerning the lack of paupers.

The man rubbed his chin and puffed on his pipe, “You know father, it occurs to me I had a conversation with a fella’ a few days ago that might be of interest. He told me the recently resanctified Temple to Kala’s priestess was taking a number of homeless and poor into their place. The fella’ said he went to the temple hoping for a bit of work and a bite to eat. The mood at the first meal told him something was amiss though, something sinister he could not put his finger on – he left the temple that night.”

“Is there a chance we could speak to this soul?” Heinrich asked.

“Usually, yes, but come to think of it, I have not seen him since we last spoke.”

“Hmmm,” Justinius replied.

“Have you seen this priestess of Kala?” Mercutio asked.

“A few times, although not of late, she used to hang out by the docks, where the real hard-luck cases were about.”

Deciding they had enough information to at least proceed with their investigation the group retired to the Barrel. Once at the tavern, and with a repast of game hen, brown mushrooms, and white bread resting in their stomachs, they discussed their next move. Justinius, Heinrich, and Wassabe decided they would move on to the Temple of Ventus, the deity of trade winds, which was located in the dock districts.

Mercutio struck upon another, more covert plan. He would take on the role of a beggar and stay in the alleys near the Temple of Kala. Once the temple invited him in he would investigate the situation from the inside. He would communicate with the group via messages conducted by his sand sprite. As a Saracen-touched sorcerer once per day Mercutio could summon a wee Sand Sprite to do his bidding for a short period of time. He summoned the sprite and showed him to the bar keep and instructed the man he would be receiving messages from it for the next few days. He promised the man 5 silvers for every message he delivered to his friends.





“Who’s paying that 5 silvers?” Thoren demanded.

“Here’s 10 gp – that’s enough for 20 messages,” Mercutio threw a small purse down onto the table. Thoren smiled and picked up the gold.

*****

Early the next morning Heinrich rose from bed early and walked to the Library of Virtua. An old friend allowed him into the stacks containing the Imperial and city histories and many other mundane records. 





Heinrich learned that the Temple of Kala had been closed a couple of years earlier due to a controversy. The records were quiet on the exact nature of the controversy, but given that Kala was a chaotic goddess of love, beauty, and lust, Heinrich thought he had a pretty good idea. An Ecumenical Guild meeting’s report from the previous year revealed the Empress Annalise Hestalt had championed rededicating the temple. The Empress also demanded the spa and bathhouse attached to the temple be re-opened as well. The Emperor apparently agreed, for an order to find a new head Priestess for the Cult of Kala was issued from the meeting.

A suitable candidate was found in the intervening months from the Thraegian Coast and the temple was re-dedicated with great fanfare. Heinrich also gathered from the records that the priestess was being paid a stipend directly from the Empress. Which was a most unusual arrangement. Heinrich returned to the Barrel to try and catch Mercutio before he left and share what he had learned. The Empress’s involvement in the temple concerned him more than a little.

Heinrich reached the Barrel in time to share a late breakfast of poached quail eggs, oat muffins, and morning beer with Mercutio. As they compared notes Justinius approached and grabbing a muffin stuffed it in his mouth while discussing his plans for the day. The three shared a pot of hot apple tea and then departed ways. 

****

Justinius met a leading cleric in the cult of Ventus and after exchanging some sharp retorts about each other’s temples the cleric admitted to not really caring about the homeless people around the dock area. The cleric of Ventus made it very clear that the temples main object was making cash and helping travelers along the way. He did finally suggest that Justinius go down on the docks and speak to one of the lay ministers who offer portents to merchant ships.

Quizzing a lay priest on the docks made it immediately clear that some money was necessary to further the conversation. Justinius forked over 5 gp and learned that a priestess had been coming down to the docks and taking the homeless into her temple. The priestess visited less often, now that there were fewer homeless, but he did see her a couple of days ago. During that visit she had two large men-at-arms in tow and they were looking around some damaged warehouses at the far end of the docks.

Justinius considered the conversation with the lay priest carefully. It was clear there was something amiss with this priestess of Kala. He also feared he might need some added muscle. He returned to the Barrel and had a lunch of boiled ham and roasted carrots with Wassabe, Thoren, and Ginny. Grabbing a sampling of sweet meats for the road, the four headed back to the docks.

***

Mercutio’s disguise was quite good and he thought himself the exemplary beggar. He had already managed 7 coppers and it was not yet late afternoon. The sorcerer renewed a pair of cantrips to help with his disguise and continued to wait in his role as bait. A group of three people approached his position and Mercutio quickly realized they were from the Temple of Kala. She was a lovely woman dressed in simple garbs was flanked by two burly bodyguards. As she leaned down to Mercutio he realized just how truly attractive the woman was.

“What is your story fair citizen?” she asked.





Mercutio spun her a sad tale of lost caravans and broken dreams. As he finished, he noticed she was casting a spell. Mercutio held his breath, he was hoping to not have to fight his way out. Much to the sorcerer’s relief it was merely a healing spell. Mercutio allowed one of his own disguise cantrips to drop to give the appearance of becoming  more healthful and robust.

“I am Elan Kanto,” the priestess began. “I am the head priestess at the Temple to Kala and I would like to give you a new start. Would you like a chance to get cleaned up and to eat some food in exchange for a bit of honest work?”

“Very much,” Mercutio readily agreed.

The priestess smiled brightly and bid Mercutio to follow her. The two bodyguards trailed behind making Mercutio a bit nervous. They arrived at the bath house and the Priestess Kanto introduced Mercutio to one of the Bath House servants.

“Take good care of our desert man,” the priestess instructed the servant and smiled at Mercutio. “I will be back to check on you in a while.”  She departed, leaving Mercutio in the care of the servant.

Mercutio removed his clothing and stacked it carefully nearby. He concealed a few small items in the dressing room. As he emerged from the dressing room he found the servant waiting for him. A young attractive lad, the boy had the countenance of a beaten dog, and walked with poor posture too.

“What is your name?” Mercutio asked with as much cheer as he could muster.

“Speaking is forbidden,” the servant replied.





“Well, now that you have broken that rule – what is your name friend?” Mercutio again asked.

The boy smiled and responded, “Why are you here?”

“Presumably, to take a bath. Now that I answered your question, what of mine?” Mercutio answered.

“I am Dagy,” the boy answered. “The bath is here.”

The bath house had a series of stone pools and was full of steam. Pipes of all sorts crisscrossed the room’s ceiling and decorative tiles, no doubt imported from the Thraegian Coast decorated the room. Mercutio eased himself into a small pool of steaming water and began rubbing the filth off of his skin. Dagy sat watching Mercutio intently.

“You should leave,” Dagy said abruptly.

The boy’s comment caught Mercutio off guard, “Really? Why?”

“This is a bad place. Many…” Dagy’s conversation was cut short by the appearance of one of the priestess’s burly bodyguards.

“Welcome,” Mercutio said with a smile. “Please join me good sir.”

The bodyguard eyed Dagy suspiciously and said, “I’m sorry to cut your bath short, but Priestess Kanto has requested that you attend dinner.”

“Excellent!” Mercutio exclaimed clapping his hands together. The echo from the clap reverberated through the bathhouse. “Allow me to just retrieve my clothes and,..”

“You will wear this,” the bodyguard threw down a simple gray tunic and a pair of sandals.

“I would prefer my own garb,” Mercutio replied.

“Your clothes have been burned. These clothes are a symbol of your new life,” the guard now smiled. It was a sinister grin, with several broken teeth revealed by his parted lips.

Mercutio obediently put on the tunic and sandals and followed the bodyguard. “Will you be joining us for dinner?” he asked.

“There is no talking at dinner,” the guard replied brusquely.

Mercutio was thinking of how he would reach the items he secreted at the bathhouse when they emerged in the chapel. A number of people were seated at the tables all wearing gray tunics. The room was absolutely silent. Mercutio took his appointed seat and ate in silence with the others. He tried to whisper to some others cloe by, but all ignored him. He could sense the tension and fear and the air. People seemed terrified of Priestess Kanto.

When dinner was finished Mercutio managed to steal away to the bathhouse. He scrawled a quick message detailing what he had found. He summoned his sand sprite which grabbed his message and flew off towards the Barrel.

**

Justinius and the others made their ways to the dock that afternoon. Desiring information about the warehouses they went to the harbormaster and inquired about buying some property. The harbormaster told them that all leases and purchases must be approved through the Merchants’ Guild. They also learned that the Pulanti family owned the abandoned warehouses where they had heard the Priestess of Kala was hanging about. Further questioning revealed that the Pulantis owned numerous interests in the city, but seemed very unconcerned about maintaining these profitable ventures. The Pulantis seemed to be making money in spite of themselves. Nonetheless, the family had rejected offers from two other very respectable trading families for the warehouses. It was very clear the harbormaster was disgusted with this lack of business acumen on the part of the Pulanti merchant house.

Departing the harbormaster the four adventurers discussed how they might go about exploring these mysterious warehouses.

*

Mercutio slept on a plain cot in a dormitory with a number of other men. Despite repeated attempts, he could not compel any of these men to speak to him. The following morning Mercutio was assigned a mopping duty with another man in a gray tunic. Following some prodding from the charismatic spell caster the man revealed that he too was fearful of the priestess. He recounted how 7 or 8 men disappeared shortly after he had arrived around the time of the new moon. He also said he had tried to leave late one night, but was not permitted to by two large men-at-arms standing guard of the temple. The priestess had flown into a rage and labeled him as ungrateful. A little later another one of the homeless people did escape. The priestess sent her men-at-arms looking for him, but he seemed to escape. Mercutio deduced that this must have been the man the driver of the death cart had spoken to.

Mercutio began to consider how all of these pieces of the puzzle came together. His thoughts were interrupted by the appearances of one of the guards.

“The priestess would like to see you now,” he ordered.

“Of course,” Mercutio replied and gently handed his mop over.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

A moment of silence or a moment of celebration?  

One year since the last TPK!


----------



## BSF

Perhaps both?  

I am intrigued by the mystery.  Did the players enjoy it as well?  I have never felt that I could run a mystery very effectively so any thoughts you want to share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pogre

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> I am intrigued by the mystery.  Did the players enjoy it as well?  I have never felt that I could run a mystery very effectively so any thoughts you want to share would be greatly appreciated.




I use a flow chart of sorts for this kind of adventure. I'll try to sketch out my ideas after I post the remainder of the story this week.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Old One

*Hehe...*

Methinks Mssr. Mercutio is in trouble...

Great update, Pogre!  Just curious, how much time a week/month do you spend building your props?  I assume it is somewhat seasonal...more work in the summer, little in the fall...but I was just wondering.

~ Oldie

PS - Sorry I never contacted you back about gaming on my trip to Rock Island Arsenal.  I ended up picking up a second speaking engagement in the evening that precluded any gaming goodness <insert sigh>.  Maybe next time!


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 11

Mercutio made the long walk down the temple’s hall to the Priestess’s outer-office. The lovely Priestess was waiting for Mercutio, sitting demurely on a half sofa, “Welcome my desert friend. Please come sit with me.”

Mercutio sat down without saying a word.





“Are you Saracen-touched?” the Priestess asked.

Mercutio’s mind began racing madly, _Did she see the sprite? What tipped her off?_ “Saracen-touched?” it was a desperate bluff and Mercutio knew it.

“Come now,” Priestess Kanto smiled, “We found these things in your personal effects.” The Priestess spread a number of items out on the table. “These look like tools of a Saracen-touched sorcerer to me.”

The fight/flight instinct was running mad through Mercutio’s veins. His mind went through various battle contingencies. He grasped for another bluff instead, “Priestess, you must understand, these trinkets are part of the desert superstitions I brought with me. They are nothing more than reminders of my old life. You impart far too much import on them.”

Priestess Kanto sat back still smiling. She paused and finally broke the uncomfortable silence, “Of course, my dear desert man. Thank you for setting my mind at ease. Please take your leave.”

Mercutio fought down the urge to celebrate, _She bought it!_ he thought to himself. He walked back to the temple where he had been mopping earlier. He knew he could not keep up the ruse forever and he considered an escape plan. His thoughts were interrupted by loud talking down the hall. Priestess Kanto was arguing with three other men, her face was tense, and it was clear she was upset. The conversation with the three other clergy members continued, but Mercutio dared not approach for fear of arousing further suspicions on himself.

A man in a brown cloak approached the arguing parties and quickly took orders from one of the male clergy. The brown-cloaked man scurried away towards Mercutio’s position. As the man tried to jog through Mercutio’s mopped area Mercutio tripped him with his mop handle. “Oh, I am so sorry sir,” Mercutio apologized.





“’Tis alright,” the man replied. “I am not a sir anyhow, I’m a bondsmen to Master Chaise.”

“A priest with a slave?” Mercutio asked. He was genuinely surprised.

“Second only to Priestess Kanto,” the slave replied with a hint of pride. “Now, if you will excuse me.” The man scurried off again.

The heated conference at the end of the hall broke up and the priestess began to walk away. Mercutio summoned his familiar toad, Mr. Wartby.

“I want you to follow that woman and report back to me what she says,” Mercutio ordered.

“Why?” Mr Wartby croaked.

“I have not the time or inclination to debate this. Please follow that woman,” Mercutio demanded.

“A good sorcerer does not put his familiar at such risk,” Mr. Wartby complained.

“Well, yes, chalk it up to being stuck with a nasty Saracen-touched desert rat,” Mercutio stated with a trace of exasperation.

“I shall,” the toad replied and he began hopping down the hall. Mercutio watched as Mr. Wartby snapped up a lazy cricket on his way and lost sight of him as he turned down a corridor following Priestess Kanto.

*****

The Barrel was full of activity as Morguhn and Githraldul returned to the group. Morguhn had been pursuing his dream of becoming a wizard and his appearance had radically changed. 





Joining the University of Logiki under Master Fama, the young dwarf had already mastered the rudiments of spell casting. Githraldul had returned from an extended hunt that tested his tracking skills to the limit. The pair listened intently as the rest of the group filled them in on what was happening. Justinius read Mercutio’s message aloud and although it sounded dangerous, the sorcerer had specifically stated not to worry at this point.

“We should just break into one of those Pulanti warehouses,” Ginny suggested.

“I’m not hearing this,” Heinrich stated.

“Githraldul, Wassabe, you guys come with me,” Ginny ordered.

****

The dark docks had only a few drunk sailors and the occasional vigil patrolling them. Ginny, Githraldul, and Wassabe eased their way down to the area holding the Pulanti warehouses. Ginny quickly picked the simple lock on the outside door and all three adventurers moved into the building. The warehouse was empty.

“Maybe we should try one of the other warehouses,” Ginny suggested.

“Hold on, allow me a moment,” Githraldul said. “These tracks lead straight into the back wall here.” The elf ranger was pointing to a solid back wall. 

Ginny moved over to examine the back wall. 





She quickly removed a pair of loose planks. Githraldul followed the tracks out of the warehouse where they led to a very narrow alleyway between the building and the city wall. He followed the trail a short distance down the alley and suddenly stopped, “There’s a secret door here.”

“In the city wall?” Wassabe asked incredulously.

“Yes,” Githraldul answered and he outlined the seams of the door. “The tracks lead into here.”

“Let’s go,” Wassabe said.

“No, we should go get the others,” Ginny countered.

“Why?” Wassabe asked.

“We may need the muscle or the clerics,” Ginny  argued.

“Look, I can grab a couple of pans and bang them together and that will be less noise than they will make,” Wassabe sneered.

“What do you think Githraldul?” Ginny asked.

“Let’s get the others,” the ranger voted.

“Fine, but remember, ‘too many sailors cut the catch!’” Wassabe pouted.

“What does that mean?” Githraldul whispered to Ginny.

“Who knows?” she answered. “Back to the Barrel.”

***

“You were right to come back and get us,” Justinius said. “Thoren and I will return with you while Heinrich remains here in case Mercutio sends us a message. Morguhn, what would you like to do?”

“Hmmm,” Morguhn combed his hand through his beard, “Go skulking about the docks or wait here by the fire and drink ale – is this supposed to be a hard choice?”

“Fine, you will stay as well. We best get started off again,” Justinius suggested.

The five adventurers returned to the docks and found that the secret door opened up into the interior of the city wall. The trail continued down the interior wall’s tunnel to a grate in the floor. 





The grate led down to a narrow passage that emptied into a major sewer line. Githraldul lost the trail in the sewer. Repeated attempts to regain the trail failed and the group eventually had to give up and return to the tavern.

**

Meanwhile, back at the temple to Kala Mercutio was busy implementing his escape plan. As the paupers retired to their common room, Mercutio quickly cast _shocking grasp_ on Mr. Wartby. When the lamps had been dimmed for about an hour Mercutio whispered to his familiar, “Go touch that guard.”

“I hate this spell,” Mr. Wartby complained.

“Just do it,” Mercutio ordered.

“Amphibians and electricity do not go together,” the toad croaked. He hopped down from the simple cot and began hopping towards the guard. Shortly thereafter Mercutio heard the satisfying crackle of electricity and the smell of burnt flesh. He burst out of bed and ran over to scoop up Mr. Wartby. Mr Wartby looked a little dazed but managed to croak out, “I so hate that spell.”

The guard was stone cold dead and the other paupers were waking from their slumber. Mercutio grabbed a small tool and stood on it announcing, “Those of you who wish to escape can follow me to freedom!”

“Will you protect us from the priestess?” one of the men asked.

“There are no guarantees in life. I will do my best, but understand this my friends, inaction is a choice on an occasion like this,” Mercutio answered.





“What in Hades does that mean?” the man asked.

“I’ll try my best,” Mercutio answered.

Most of the two dozen paupers follow Mercutio out of the temple. “Scatter my friends and meet me at the Priestess’s Barrel tavern in the morning. I promise 3 gold to any mane who shows in the morn.”

Mercutio returned to the Barrel to find Morguhn and Heinrich waiting for him. Mercutio filled them in on the happenings at the temple, while they discussed the other adventurers’ current mission. They all agreed that the priestess would surely make her move that evening and they headed back to stake out the temple. Seeing nothing unusual they returned to the Barrel to find the rest of the group waiting for them.

*

“Considering what you have shared with us,” Justinius began, “I think she has to make her move tonight.”

“She almost certainly will try to move them through that warehouse,” Ginny suggested.

“I say we cut ‘em as they pop out of that grate,” Wassbe said.

“That’s a fine idea,” Githraldul agreed. “Let’s go.”

The party set off for the warehouse.

*

Ginny  cursed under her breath. There were a couple of guards in front of the warehouse. 





The rogue silently moved back to the group of adventurers, “There are a pair of guards posted.”

“Damn,” Mercutio cursed.

“My sentiments exactly,” Ginny said.

“Do you think she’s here already?” Githraldul asked.

“No way,” Wassabe answered. “We practically came straight here.”

“Fine, but we still need to get into that warehouse,” Heinrich said.

“Leave it to me,” Mercutio said and walked towards the warehouse.

“What is he doing?” Wassabe whispered loudly.

Mercutio cast _sleep_ and both men slumped down to the ground. He rushed up and bladed both men’s throats. The rest of the group followed closely behind. Thoren threw his shoulder into the warehouse door, which burst open.

The warehouse was not empty. The Priestess Kanto, another cleric, six guards, and the remainder of the paupers huddled in the back. “Well, this is a surprise,” the Priestess said. Acting quickly the Priestess cast _Bull strength_ and ordered her minions to attack.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 12

The adventurers were ambushed by the Priestess Kanto and her minions, where they had hoped to ambush them! 





Heinrich realized that the priestess was the main threat and cast _silence_ on a pebble near her foot. Thoren swung his massive sword wildly, slaying two of the Priestess’s guards instantly. The priestess’s other cleric had seen enough and turned tail and ran away out the back of the building. 

The Priestess tried to send another spell into the fray, but discovering she could not utter a sound she too fled. Her poor minions continued to battle, unaware that their leadership had left the melee. Justinius casted _Hold_ on one of the guards, while two more fell. The last guard dropped his sword and surrendered. Githraldul dashed off with Ginny to pursue the enemy clerics, but they were too late. They had gotten away. 

*****

Ginny secured the knots on the prisoners and reassured the remaining paupers that they would be cared for and secure. Justinius and Heinrich decide to report the episode to their temples to get advice from their superiors. Justinius’s  superior, Granachus, immediately suggested that he should report the incident to Heinrich and his temple. 

“Heinrich is already on his way to report the events to his primarch,” Justinius responded.

“We should go offer our support,” Granachus responded. He stood up and grabbed an over cape and threw it over his shoulders. Together the two headed off for the Temple to Siegphorus.

****

Heinrich tried to explain again, for the fourth time, to Bishop Polariate, why he had not contacted the vigils during this entire episode.

“There was not time,” Heinrich said.

“And how did you know she would be coming through the warehouse?” the Bishop asked.

“My companions had been there earlier after spotting her loitering about the area,” Heinrich said.

“Oh, and they own the warehouse?” Polariate already knew the answer to this question.

“No, they broke into the warehouse to investigate,” Heinrich admitted.

“But, they had permission?”

“No, Bishop they did not.”

“But, they had a warrant or other authorization?”

“No.”

“Just to be clear Heinrich – Your friend, Mercutio, imitated a pauper to be taken into the temple. Through this fraud he suspected the paupers were being taken away as slaves. So your friends trailed the priestess and started breaking into private property to investigate. Finding a secret passageway, they and you decided the best course of action would be to ambush the priestess instead of alerting the authorities. She is waiting for you instead and she manages to escape.”

“There was not time to contact the vigils,” Heinrich sighed he was coming around to the fifth time for this explanation.

“There was not time, because you allowed the end to justify the means,” the Bishop replied.

“That was never my intent. I did not approve of my friends breaking into the warehouse.”

“You were happy to reap the rewards.”

“I conceded that point,” Heinrich bowed his head. “I have come to you for advice.”

“Heinrich, what you have done is for the greater good, but I want you to fully understand the thin ice you are on.”

“I do.”

The conversation was interrupted by one of the temple guards, “My lord bishop, there are two clerics of Gravitas Morte seeking your audience. I tried to send them away, but they are most insistent.”

“No, no, it is fine. Send them in please.”

The guard bowed and left the room. A short time later Granachas and Justinius entered the chamber.





Granachas bowed to the bishop, “Lord Bishop Polariate, I am Granachas priest of Gravitas Morte and this is Father Justinius.”

“Please, no bowing Father Granachas,” the Bishop smiled. “I assume you are here to discuss the situation young Heinrich has told me about?”

“Er, yes, Bishop,” Granachas admitted. “He has acted on my behalf, and although they were overly enthusiastic, it was my idea.”

“A valuable service,” Prolariate replied tapping his fingers on his chin. “Why did you not go to the vigils about this problem?”

“Once the temple to Kala was intimated in the situation I thought independent verification and inspection was in order. Hurling accusations at a temple sponsored by the Empress would fail to impress anyone and might even hurt my temple in the end.”

“Very practical,” Bishop Prolariate admitted. “Still there are many vigils who may be trusted. We shall all go to one now.”

***

Meanwhile, at the warehouse the paupers were growing restless and were not convinced in the least that the authorities would believe them. Mercutio, who naturally distrusted authority as well was inclined to agree with them. To the surprise of the other he announced to the paupers that they were free to go. He gave each of them two gold crowns and promised them three more if they showed up at the barrel the following morning. The relieved paupers thanked the sorcerer and made their way out.

“I’m not paying them,” Thoren grumbled.

A couple of hours later six imperial guards came to the warehouse.

“We require the prisoners you are holding and all of the witnesses,” the Imperial Captain demanded.





“We really were expecting vigils*” Ginny stated.

“The prisoners and the witnesses please,” the captain demanded ignoring Ginny’s question.

“You are welcome to the prisoners, but we have let the witnesses go,” Mercutio admitted. “They are meeting us tomorrow.”

“Meeting you where?” the Captain growled.

“At the Priestess’s Barrel,” Thoren answered.

“Do not leave the city for the next couple of days,” the Captain ordered.

“You do not want to ask us what happened?” Mercutio asked incredulously.

“You will be at the Barrel, correct?” the Captain asked.
“Yes,” Ginny answered.

“Then, that is all we need,” the Captain stated. The Imperial Guard took up the prisoners and left.

“There is a rotten fish here,” Ginny thought aloud.

“A royal rotten fish,” Mercutio agreed.

**

“It is a cover up for the Empress I tell you,” Mercutio said. The clinks of mugs and plates echoed through the mealtime at the Barrel.

“You may be right,” Justinius said.

“Let us not jump to conclusions,” Heinrich warned. “There are a multitude of possible explanations without implicating the Empress herself.”

“She’s involved,” Ginny pronounced the judgment so matter-of-factly that it took Heinrich aback.

Two days had passed and no one had contacted the group. Heinrich had asked at his temple if he should go inquire about the matter, but Bishop Prolariate had advised against it. Even Heinrich had to admit it appeared the whole matter was being handled discreetly at least to avoid any possible embarrassment for the Empress.

Heinrich and Justinius began working at their respective temples while the others in the group took the opportunity to do some training. When two weeks had passed everyone in the group was convinced the Temple of Kala matter was over and they decided to head back to the caves in the pass. Heinrich received permission from the Bishop to leave and the adventurers set off.

*

Wassabe looked forward to reaching the lumber camp where the group would undoubtedly camp for the night. The lumberjacks were his kind of people and he loved how they joined in on his teasing of Ginny. As the camp came into view in the late afternoon it was immediately clear something was wrong.

The woodsmen’s shacks were ransacked and the remains of some of the lumberjacks were scattered about the camp. A crow was busily picking at the entrails of a man who had apparently been pulled apart. Githraldul inspected the scene of the battle while Justinius performed last rites for the men.

“I found a trail,” Githraldul announced.





“What is it?” Ginny asked.

“Something big, very big,” the ranger answered.

To be continued…

*vigils are the town guard. The Imperial Guard are the Emperor’s personal bodyguard and usually are not involved in law and order affairs.


----------



## BSF

Interesting.  The whole thing kind of gets swept up under the carpet.  As a player, that would make me nervous as all get out.  Did I just end up making an enemy that I really didn't want?  Or was the issue truly handled discreetly and it's finished?  

Yeah, time to get out of town and hope all is well.


----------



## pogre

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Interesting.  The whole thing kind of gets swept up under the carpet.  As a player, that would make me nervous as all get out.  Did I just end up making an enemy that I really didn't want?  Or was the issue truly handled discreetly and it's finished?
> 
> Yeah, time to get out of town and hope all is well.




You have really captured the players' feelings about this adventure. It created many seeds of doubt and they were more than ready to head back to the hackfest at LCoB!

You asked about how I create a mystery style adventure. Here is the formula that works for me:

1. Create a timeline of events.

2. Detail the events and the motivations of the respective NPCs involved.

3. Make a flow chart with alternative routes for the series of events - trying to anticipate some areas of PC intervention.

4. Create a clue/action list to throw things at the PCs when things bog down. (I'm not real big on making the players figure things out - if they're making progress, great! but if not I keep it moving with further action or clues.)

Don't be afraid to let the story move forward without the PCs intervention - let things run their course. This is something I learned from one of my favorite adventures _Shadows over Bogenhafen_.

This style allows me to improvise when the players take unanticipated actions - which they nearly always do. For example - Mercutio posing as a vagaband traveler was unexpected, but a lot of fun!


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 13

“What do you think it is?” Wassabe asked.

Githraldul continued to poke around the edge of the lumberjacks’ camp. “Big biped of some sort, probably a giant. He has a number of smaller friends with him too. They may have taken some of the woodsmen with them.”

“Alive?” Heinrich asked.

“They were when they left the camp,” Githraldul responded.

“Let’s go,” Mercutio stated grimly.

The adventurers headed into the woods with Githraldul leading the way. The path was simple to follow. It was a clear path of broken saplings, branches, and other debris leading away from the camp. A few hours later the adventurers discovered a camp site. They decided to camp and rest as well.

During the night Heinrich though he heard a strange voice muttering.

“Who is this,” the feint voice called.

Heinrich was could not be sure he heard a voice or whether it was a daydream.

“They look like nice ones,” the voice muttered.

Now, Heinrich was sure, it was a voice, and it was coming from the trees above!

“Why nice ones here? Why now?”

Heinrich alerted Thoren and woke the rest of the camp.

As many of the adventurers rubbed the sleep out of their eyes and grabbed their weapons a dark shape floated down from the treetops. The large creature landed directly in front of Heinrich. The creature’s lower body was that of a huge arachnid and its torso and head was a strange humanoid, with fey-like features.

“Greetings,” the creature said.

“Hello,” a surprised Heinrich replied.

“Why are nice ones in the deep woods?” the creature asked.

“We’re hunting a group of creatures who killed our friends,” Heinrich replied.
“They are humanoids like us,” Githraldul offered, “except one who is very large.”

“Yes, I saw them,” the creature’s voice was slow and studied. “They were not nice ones. Goblins and one big, big with a great thumper.”

“How big was he?” Heinrich asked holding his hand above his head, indicating a possible height.

“Oh no, much bigger,” the creature replied. “Three times your height at least.”

Ginny let out an audible gasp.

“Must be an ogre,” Thoren commented.

“Ogre!” Wassabe exclaimed. “Are you mad? It’s a giant.”

“I agree,” Justinius said.

“My name is Githraldul,” the ranger moved forward and offered an open hand to the creature.

“I am called Silcrass,” the creature responded offering its hand in return.

The rest of the party followed suit introducing themselves.

“Is there anything else you can tell us about the giant and the goblins?” Wassabe inquired.

Silcrass told the group they were not carrying any prisoners that he knew of, although he thought they might have eaten humanoid that night at camp. Silcrass also revealed he was a student of the arcane arts and asked if any of them had anything to trade. Mercutio offered a mage armor scroll. Silcrass practically squealed in response and ran up a thin line to his lair to retrieve a number of items to offer in trade. The bargaining was hard for Mercutio repeatedly refused Silcrass’s offers, but finally an agreement was made.

“Excellent, you drive a hard bargain Mercutio,” Silcrass stated. “I am returning to my lair, but I am always willing to make trades if you find anything of interest.”

“I’ll keep that in mind,” Mercutio promised.

Silcrass climbed a nearly invisible thread up to his tree canopy lair. The adventurers headed back to bed.

*****

The forest had faded into the hills and the adventurers contemplated turning back when they spotted a huge cavern mouth set in the hillside up ahead. A humanoid of some kind was stationed at the mouth of the cave.





“I’ll sneak up and take him out,” Githraldul volunteered.

“I’m coming too,” Ginny added.

The two stealthy adventurers made their way up the hillside. As they closed on the cavern they could see that the humanoid was a large orc. Closing range, Ginny inexplicably misplaced her foot and fell. The sound of her fall drew the orc’s attention and he put a large horn to his mouth and blew. The loud call of the battlehorn sounded through the hills. The final note was cut short by one of Githraldul’s arrows penetrating the orc’s neck. The orc fell to the ground dead, but the alarm had sounded.

****

A few seconds later, a Hill Giant of immense size, a pair of orcs, and a goblin appeared in the cavern mouth. Surveying the surrounding area, the Giant reached down and plucked a large boulder from the ground. With a grunt the giant launched the boulder at Ginny. Ginny felt the breeze go by as the boulder narrowly missed her head. She immediately began retreating. Githraldul launched an arrow at the giant before following suit and running.





Thoren rushed forward passing the fleeing rogue and ranger. The goblin next to the giant cast a spell at Thoren, but Thoren shook the dweomer off. Mercutio and Wassabe began moving in wide arcs around the battle area to present flanking threats. Heinrich stepped up and cast _silence_ on the goblin spell caster. Thoren attempted to take cover as the giant hoisted another boulder. The great rock tumbled through the air and tagged the fighter knocking the air from him.

Thoren realized there was no cover in the area sufficient to protect him from the giant’s missiles. Throwing caution to the wind he jumped up on the stone and began shouting, “You filthy, cowardly, cur – come down here and fight me you great pile of goblin dung! Or are you afraid you wailing, weeping woman?”

Even from 100 feet out Thoren could see the insult had achieved the desired result. The Giant’s countenance turned grim and bright red color rose on his face. With a terrible bellow the Giant charged down the hillside.

Heinrich cursed under his breath. He had hoped they could flee and regroup. All considerations for leaving were gone now and he tried to buoy his companions for the coming clash. “Close friends! Close!” Heinrich shouted.

The giant’s rage unbalanced him and his swinging club went wide of its mark. As the weapon crashed into the ground a great cloud of dust rose from the impact and Thoren felt his feet lift off the ground from the impact. Thoren brought his two-handed sword to bear and drew blood from the giant’s side.

Wassabe tried to dart in behind the giant unnoticed. Unfortunately, the giant spied his quick movements out of the corner of his eye and whirled around swinging his weapon. Wassabe’s dexterity saved him from a devastating blow and he now had the giant flanked.

Mercutio summoned a sand sprite and instructed it to fly at the giant’s eyes. The sorcerer followed this up with a few well placed _magic missiles_. The clerics waddled along, trying to close the distance to the giant. Githraldul hit the giant with a pair of arrows that seemed to only add to his fury.





Focusing on the instigator of his rage, the giant struck a measured blow against Thoren. This strike hit full force and shook Thoren to his spine. The fighter knew if he received another blow such as that he would not survive. Mercutio launched another round of _magic missiles_ and Githraldul hit with another pair of arrows. The clerics continued to struggle forward and Ginny tried to enter the combat from a flank. 

Wassabe, however, delivered a serious blow to the giant. The blade dug deep into the giant’s flesh and as he withdrew it a great gout of blood came forth. The giant reeled in pain, turned and landed his club solidly against Wassabe. Wassabe saw nothing but white before his eyes and then spots. His vision was clouded by warm liquid, which he knew to be his own blood. He was not sure how he remained standing.

Wassabe’s blow was all the goblin wizard and orcs needed to see. They began beating a hasty retreat into the hills while the party was still occupied with the giant.

The giant raised his club to finish Thoren’s life and a pair of arrows zipped through the air and struck home on the giant. Gagging on his own blood, the giant fell in a great heap.

Ginny dashed off after the escaping humanoids, but Thoren and Wassabe were too weak to follow. The clerics moved forward and cured the injured fighters. Ginny returned after a short while to announce she had lost the humanoids.

The adventurers made their way up to the cavern. Therein they discovered a number of large sacks. The sacks contained all sorts of things, some valuable, many not, and the remains of several woodsmen.

Justinius oversaw the last rites and burial of the men. The adventurers gathered up the treasure and started the long trek back to Zandyrium.


----------



## pogre

I had to share this e-mail I received from Wassabe's Player (Spacehulkster). It came after I sent out the background for Wednesday night's game to get things jump started - last session was almost without combat!  



> Nice writin' Pogre!  If this doesn't get us in the mood for fighting nothing will!
> 
> "For Galtikvalt and Uberstahl!"
> 
> I feel a DEEP TPK coming over me!




And thus, a new gaming term for my table is born "DEEP TPK."


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 14

Wassabe casually whittled a piece of river birch while the night wore on. He truly hated the night watch, and to make matters worse, tonight he was alone. The sorcerer Mercutio rarely took a late watch, the priests always wanted a morning watch, and they never let Ginny stay on watch with him. Heinrich had something about him ‘being distracted’ if Ginny shared his watch. 

_Distracted?_ Wassabe thought, _Hell, if that girl was around right now I could really concentrate!_ Wassabe chuckled, but his situation had not changed, he was still looking at another three hours of watch, alone.

There was a sudden, perceptible change in the sounds of the forest surrounding the camp. Things were quieter and more foreboding. Wassabe reflexively coiled like a snake ready to strike. The stillness in the night was as loud as a warning horn to the swashbuckler. Then he spied the reason for the change in ambience.

An enormous arachnid was working its way down toward the camp tents from the canopy of trees above. Wassabe slowly stepped over to the nearest tent and whispered within, “Mercutio, Heinrich, awake.”

The two spell casters emerged from their slumber and joined Wassabe outside the tent. Wassabe pointed at the huge arachnid. The beast was preoccupied with moving its lengthy limbs around the other tent. Wassabe charged across the camp and planted his weapon in its abdomen. The spider was caught completely off guard and leapt back to a nearby boulder.





“Take that ye’ beetch o’legs!” Wassabe screamed.

Mercutio quickly loosed a volley of magic missiles into the arachnid, which were followed by Heinrich’s Holy Hammer.

The spider snapped its mandibles instinctively at Wassabe, but its efforts were as pitiful as a moth trying to fly through a blazing fire. Wassabe jumped up and buried both of his blades in the arachnid’s abdomen covering himself in ichor up to the wrists.

The rest of the adventurers emerged to see what the noise was all about.

“That was not necessary,” Mercutio noted. “Another shot of magic missiles could have saved you the mess.”

“Ye’ know what ye’ old desert lizard?” Wassabe queried with a smile. “These ole’ clerics got a place of glory waitin’ on ‘em. This is the only chance at glory I got.” Wassabe held his twin blades aloft. 

Justinius rolled his eyes and went back to his bedroll. Ginny smiled and did the same. Thoren was obviously pouting and dragged his great blade back to his tent. The fighter propped the two-handed sword against the tent and said, “I guess I don’t need this tonight.”

*****

Ginny motioned for the group to take cover. All of the adventurers scrambled to the side of the path. It was a well-practiced routine, which they performed quickly and quietly.

“What is it Ginny?” Thoren asked.

Ginny did not answer but pointed to two large shapes moving across the trail to the river.

“Trolls,” Thoren whispered back to the rest of the group. Although by now, that was quite obvious to everyone present.





“They will pass,” Justinius counseled.

“Not if we stop ‘em,” Wassabe offered.

“What?” Heinrich was truly incredulous at the implication of Wassabe’s response. “How could we possibly benefit from fighting these monstrous beasts?”

“We jes’ killed a Giant. What’s a couple trolls?” Wassabe asked. “Thoren, are you in?”

“I forbid it,” Justinius whispered harshly. “It is patently fool hardy.”

Thoren looked confused and torn by the debate.

“Can we kill a couple of Trolls Thoren ole’ boy?” Wassabe asked.

Thoren nodded, maintaining a quizzical look on his face.

“That is not the question,” Heinrich chided.

“That’s always the question padre!” Wassabe answered. He jumped out onto the road. “Hey, ye’ green bastiches!”

The trolls turned their ponderous heads to view the human in the road.

“Come get some!” Wassabe gave his war cry and charged.

Thoren charged right after the swashbuckler and in short order the melee was on.

“My church is not raising him,” Heinrich complained to Justinius.

“Do not look at me,” Justinius answered. “I am happy to perform last rites though.”

Ginny had snuck around the backside of the trolls and dug her dagger deeply into the back of its neck. The troll lurched forward coughing up bile and fell dead. The other troll took a huge shot from Thoren’s weapon through the midsection and it too fell dead. The adventurers quickly began burning the foul flesh to end the threat.

“Don’t thank me now Father,” Wassabe said with a smile. “Such good deeds are all in a day’s work!”

Heinrich just prayed the group could make it into Zandyrium without further incident.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 15

The group reaches Zandyrium to find a city in the throes of preparing for war. They learn that someone/thing called Boethricus din Woad has managed to unite the barbaric Hobgoblin tribes of the north and has already laid siege to a northern city or that it has already fallen – rumors are conflicted.

Heinrich dutifully reports to his temple and learns that he may be called up for military duty, but receives leave to go from Zandyrium.

Heinrich met the rest of the group at the Barrel. “If we wish to continue our explorations at Fools’ Pass we need to go now.”

“I thought we were going to take our time in town and make a few items, like a potion or two,” Mercutio countered.

“I could be called up for military duty by my temple at any time. However, they have given me permission to leave the city for now and report in again next month. I would like to be unavailable until then,” Heinrich stated.

“Jes’ do what I been doin’ for years – pick up anchor and set sail for a new port,” Wassabe suggested.

“No, I will do my duty if I am called upon, but right now I have the opportunity to go.”

“We’ll leave tomorrow,” Thoren stated with finality. Everyone smiled at each other over the fighter’s pronouncement and the matter was settled.

*****

The journeys back to the complex was thankfully uneventful, but once inside they found that a few of the rooms previously cleared were occupied by new inhabitants. The throne room, which previously was the den of a mighty ogre, now held a small tribe of orcs. Thoren grinned in anticipation as the orcs took up battle positions and hurled insults at the adventurers.





Thoren buzzed his mighty two-handed sword around his head and waded into the enemy. Wassabe and Heinrich followed suit attacking with zeal.





Thoren’s steel ripped through the orc ranks. One green-skinned enemy after another fell in waqsted piles of flesh, blood, and splintered bone. The sprays of blood seemed to fuel the wild fighter’s fury and at one point his blade swept through four of the orcs. The orcs made a bid to retreat, but the blood-lusting adventurers would have none of it and sent the humanoids’ souls packing. Thoren sat down on one of the corpses backs and fetched a cloth from his pack. A couple of swipes from his oil cloth and the blade appeared renewed.

****

Much of the rest of the area the adventurers had explored remained unoccupied, so the group headed down an unoccupied corridor.

“Who’s a coming?” a voice whispered from ahead in the corridor.

Ginny froze and put up her hand halting the group.

“Are they sent with news? Are they here to help?” the gruff whisper had a strange quality to it, a certain desperation.

“We are here fair sir,” Heinrich finally spoke up. “What is your plight?”

“Plight? Plight! Plight!” the man’s voice was building to a shrill crescendo. “Manfredo? Is that you boy?”

Wassabe whirled an index finger around his ear to indicate his evaluation of the speaker’s sanity. When the man appeared before the party, half in rags and half in armor it did nothing to change this image. However, the man was wearing a holy symbol of a good deity.

Heinrich replied, “Are you lost fair templar?”

“He’s lost it alright,” Wassabe replied.

“I am not lost!” the man replied in a screech. “I am seeeeking!”

Heinrich cautiously moved towards the man. “Something seems to have you addled dear friend. Perhaps we can help?”

“You ask me to desert my friends?” the man screeched. He pointed to a group of skeletons neatly lined up on the wall. The man jumped up on a stalagmite and donned a full knight’s helm.





The man jumped at Heinrich. Thoren rushed up and before the word “no” issued forth from Heinrich’s mouth had the crazed templar cut and half.

“That cured ‘em,” Wassabe pronounced with satisfaction.

***

The group found a secret door in an area they had previously examined. The secret door lead to a very cramped passage ending in a 20’ x 20’ room with a 2’ x 7’ pane of glass in the center of the floor. Beneath the pane of glass was a figure in quiet repose holding a handsome longsword across its torso.

“Ginny, What do ye’ think?” Wassabe asked.

Ginny inspected the glass carefully. “There is some sort of gas swirling around in there. I’m guessing the coffin is protected by a gas trap of sorts.”

“I don’t want him jumping out of there with that sword,” Thoren states.

“True enough,” Wassabe agrees.

Justinius says a short prayer to Gravitas Morte and announces, “The being in the coffin is dead and not afflicted with undeath of any type.”

“I will state flatly I will not tolerate anyone disturbing this tomb,” Heinrich announces.

“Or what?” Wassabe challenged.

“Or you will receive no healing from me,” Heinrich answered.

“Fine,” Ginny states. “I do not like the looks of this trap in any case. Let us return to the cell and rest.”

Ginny’s suggestion is agreed to and the adventurers head back to the cell chamber and set up cold camp.

**
“I say we get after that dragon tomorrow,” Thoren suggested.

“Sounds like a good idea to me,” Wassabe agreed.

“Look, there are a lot of areas we have not yet explored,” Heinrich countered.

“None with dragons though,” Thoren stated.

“That was my point,” Heinrich said.

“We will vote on it in the morning,” Mercutio stated. “In the meantime, everybody shut up. I’m going to sleep.”

*

The dragon vote had gone against Thoren and he pouted for a while, but as the group continued their explorations he got over it. The caverns worked in and out of different places, but they always seemed to emerge back at the cavern site of a large lake. Wassabe notices that there are three craggy islands sticking out of the lake.

“Are there any scales on those islands?” Justinius asked.

Wassabe reassured everyone in the group that the islands were in fact not living at all. The group continued exploring caverns, but eventually they seemed to lead back to the lake cavern. A debate then ensued whether the group should endeavor to explore the islands or face the dragon.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Edit: Episode 16 is not really a proper story hour episode at all. When I posted it I was far behind current events in the campaign and wanted to catch up rapidly. The post below is really just a collection of short DM logs, barely polished at all, that I sent out to the players. I have kept it here for the sake of completeness and perhaps I will fix it up some day. However, most readers not directly involved in the campaign may want to skip down to the last few paragraphs of this post and proceed from there.

Episode 16

Fast Forward

I am almost a year behind on the story hour and I was starting to view it as a burden in some ways. I do not mind writing the updates and we are really enjoying the campaign these days, but… I just cannot seem to make time for pictures to accompany the updates. Now, pictures have always been my shtick for this story hour gig. I realize I’m no Sepulchrave, but having a few pics with the story hour might make it worth looking at – and therein lies the rub.

I have decided to do a rapid fast forward: Something I had contemplated for some time, but seeing the suggestion from PC to Sepulchrave in his recent advice thread helped cement my decision. 

Following the fast forward, future episodes will have a few pictures, but I plan to take these shots during gaming. This is not without problems – it will be tougher for me to take high quality photos and I will not be able to take as many. However, you will get shots of the actual set-ups and how we do things. 

Second, updates will be shorter but hopefully more frequent. This means there will be episodes of just written word and no pictures, but I will try to make up for it with maps, player handouts, and other stuff.

On to the fast forward update – 

The group did manage to kill Devron the lich in the Lost City, but the victory was short-lived due to other concerns in Zandyrium. The bad guy, Boethricus din Woad continued his campaign, managing to capture the last human city north of Zandyrium and had the Dwarves holed up in Galtikvalt.

The party had worked for the emperor in doing some scouting and managed to take out an advanced Boethricus scout camp of hobgoblins, wyverns, and a hill giant. They received high praise from one of the emperor’s top scouts, Rothlor, for their successes. Much to their surprise, the Emperor’s captain dismissed them shortly after this.

An investigation revealed the Emperor’s captain had in fact been replaced by an Ogre Mage and there was a traitor in Heinrich’s own temple. The group managed to catch the Ogre Mage by surprise and sent the cleric off on the run. They chased the cleric out of the city and caught up with him at an abandoned whaling station. There they captured the booty of the 100 ton merchant ship _The Last Coin_. The Merchants’ Guild then admitted the party as junior members in thanks for their service to the city.

This crisis was followed by the disturbing news that the artifact known as the Eternal Flame was stolen from the Dragon Rock monastery. The Eternal Flame was the focus of the protective magics that helped preserve Zandyrium’s walls. Boethricus’s involvement was heavily suspected!

The group went to the monastery and discovered nearly all of the monks* had been killed save one blind brother. Through interviewing the brother and a _Speak with Dead_ spell the group learned a nasty group of harpies were involved. The party cleared the harpy den finding another clue leading them to one of the many old dwarven holds that dot the hills and mountains of the continent. They defeated the foes in the hold only to discover that the hammer known as the Eternal Flame had been stolen from the original perpetrator. A trip into the dark swamp and a confrontation with a hag sorceress finally led the group to the Eternal Flame secreted in the belly of a basilisk.

Restoring the Flame proved to be difficult as a diabolical strike team hit the monastery as soon as they returned. The party barely beat the devils. The monastery was manned by imperial troops and the group contemplated their next move. 

Heavily invested in Zandyrium and with a lot to lose the group decided to try and help relieve the siege of Galtikvalt. Part of the group’s incentive to do so was Uberstahl. Uberstahl is the only metal that can retain enchantments of +3 or higher making it highly sought after, and nothing the group wanted the forces of Boethricus to have! Further, if the group could establish a trade route with the dwarves it would mean BIG money.

The Journey to Galtikvalt
===================

“Aye, keep the shore to port there, rudder,” Wassabe shouted out.

At sea, in the small boat with Wassabe, was almost more than Heinrich could take. The ex-mariner had said nothing but orders and filthy jokes since the party had left Zandyrium. 

“Ginny, get up her and work my foremast a bit!” Wassabe laughed.

“That’s enough!” Heinrich replied harshly.

“Keep working that rope father, leave the sailorin’ and sea talk to me,” Wassabe replied.

Thankfully for all aboard, the days on the sea were few as the water and wind cooperated with the group’s travel. The river’s delta appeared before them and a great cloud of smoke rose from there. The delta held Boethricus din Woad’s second army, and by far the largest of his three warhosts. Rothlor the ranger had warned the adventurers the delta army had between 15,000 and 20,000 humanoids. As the party approached the delta the army looked larger, much larger!

Heinrich, Mercutio, and Justinius had prepared for this part of the journey. Employing a combination of spells and stealth they guided their boat through the massive encampment. 

The humanoids were organized into massive workgroups by the hobgoblins – stripping timber and creating a fleet of ships on the delta. A massive forge emanated black smoke and hundred of hammers were ringing off anvils as the hobgoblins forged armor and weapons. 

The few villages the adventurers passed on the river beyond the camp were all long since abandoned. The adventurers hoped the places were abandoned before they were transformed into the smoking ruins now there. Occasionally, Mercutio provided a gust of wind to keep the boat traveling upstream, but for the most part prevailing winds allowed the group to make steady progress. 

“Something is flying this way,” Wassabe called out. “To shore, to shore!” The group quickly moved the boat to shore and covered the vessel and themselves with branches and brambles. A wyvern with a rider drifted lazily over the group’s position following the river’s path downstream. Once the Wyvern was gone from view the group set off again. The sudden sightings and dashes for cover occurred at least once per day. During the fifth day on the river the group thought they spied a dragon instead of the usual Wyvern, but could not be sure.

When they reached the outskirts of Boethricus din Woad’s camp it became obvious that this fighting force was smaller than the army in the delta, but far more elite. Hordes of Wyverns screeched overhead, dark shapes flew around the camp, orcs, ogres, hill giants, stone giants, and worse jostled each other in camp. Sneaking past this encampment, the party spied an abomination that they concluded must be Boethricus din Woad: A creature of immense size, Boethricus’s lower body was that of a giant snake and his upper torso resembled a great blue djinn. Equally terrifying was the devil Boethricus was consulting when the party passed them. Once the group had cleared past the camp and were heading up the mountain to Galtikvalt, Justinius confirmed that he was certain they had seen one of the nine Pit Lords!

There was only one remaining dwarven outpost before the group reached Galtikvalt and it was disheartening to say the least. Under normal circumstances the outpost with its thick walls, ballistae, and stalwart 80 or so defenders would have appeared at least challenging to invading army. But, the adventurers had seen the enemy, and they knew this outpost was little more than a road-bump.

*****

Arriving in Galtikvalt the adventurers had to talk their way past the Stone Hand, a series of five towers that protect the great cavern city. Learning of their mission the great lore master, Grogni Grimsson, escorted the group to the King of Galtikvalt, Mendri Dernaxe.

“Who are they,” the king did little to conceal his contempt for the adventurers.

“They are from Zandyrium my lord,” the loremaster Grimsson replied. 

“I assume from your recent travels you can understand why we are not shipping Uberstahl at the moment, despite the constant protestations of your Emperor?” King Dernaxe asked.

“Indeed,” Justinius answered, “In fact, your highness, we have come to lend our backs to this cause. It is our belief that if Galtikvalt falls, Zandyrium will fall.”

King Dernaxe raised one bushy eyebrow at the priests comments, “What kind of temple do you serve?”

“I am a servant of Gravitas Morte your highness,” Justinius replied.

“Who is this Gravy Morty?” King Dernaxe asked Loremaster Grimsson.

“Gravitas Morte is the Thraegean god of death my king,” Grogni replied.

“Oh,” the king studied Justinius for a moment, “You may have much to do around here in a few days.”

“Our purpose is to aid in the resistance,” Wassabe stated.

“First, you’ll need a proper weapon,” the king laughed, “like your partner over there [pointing at Thoren]. Now, that blade has some heft.”

Thoren smiled widely.

“I welcome any help at this moment,” King Dernaxe admitted. “Boethricus continues to gather his strength to prepare for the assault. He seems to be recovering from some great exertion, probably from summoning creatures from the Hells. However, you can be sure, in a few short days his army will come and it will be brutal.”

“King Dernaxe, what of Gravinvalt?” Grogni asked.

“Can these folks handle Gravinvalt?” the king seemed truly incredulous at the suggestion from the loremaster.

“They are highly accomplished.”

“Hold on, what in the hells is Gravinvalt?” Wassabe complained.

“Wassabe, be still!” Heinrich tried to cover for the swashbuckler’s impolite remark.

“Hey, I liked these guys when they were making fun of Gravy Morty, but I feel a set-up coming,” Wassabe continued.

“I must admit I am curious too,” Ginny offered.

“Loremaster Grimsson,” the king stood up from his throne, “I leave this matter to your judgment.” With that the king left the throne room with his guard.

“Let me make a proposal to you over a bit of ale and meat,” Grogni suggested, waving his hand for the adventurers to follow him.

****

“So, your defense plan is to run away?” Heinrich wanted to make sure he had understood the loremaster correctly.

“If we could reclaim the Seal of Ages lore not even Boethricus himself could bypass it. The mines of Galtikvalt would be sealed until we returned to them and the clan would be saved.” Grogni answered.

“So you seal up Galtikvalt, run out the backdoor, and wait until the threat is over?” Wassabe asked.

“That is the idea.”

“Then Boethricus gives up on Galtikvalt and attacks Zandyrium,” Ginny stated.

“Probably, but would you rather face him with or without a large supply of Uberstahl?” the Loremaster countered.

“He has a point,” Justinius interjected.

“Would the Galtikvalt clan come to the aid of Zandyrium?” Heinrich asked.

“I do not know,” the Loremaster admitted, “But at least there would be a clan and a possibility of their aid.”

“Where does Gravinvalt fit into this?” Mercutio inquired.

“Gravinvalt is an abandoned outpost 30 miles southwest of here. It was the hold of King Hargrim. King Hargrim’s tomb holds the Tome of the Seal of Ages.”

“Why hasn’t anyone gone there before?” Ginny asked.

“They have,” Grogni said.

“And?”

“They did not return.”

“What’s in it for us?” Wassabe demanded.

“You will save Galtikvalt and possibly your own city as a result.”

“Would there be a possibility of our securing some trade rights to Uberstahl?” Heinrich asked. “We own a small trading interest we are trying to get off the ground and…”

“No need to explain,” the loremaster held up his hand. “I respect a man with religious and pecuniary interests. I can safely promise that if we secure the seal, and Galtikvalt and Zandyrium survive this evil assault, your trading company will be at the top of our list of traders.”

Reflecting on the absorbent amount he had spent on 25 pounds of Uberstahl a few weeks ago, Wassabe could not help but grin at the prospect of controlling trade of the precious metal. “We’re in,” the swashbuckler quickly announced.

“Excellent!” the loremaster proclaimed. “Time is of the essence, you must set off straight away. Galtikvalt must now rely on your haste.”

***

Yanni and Bradni, a pair of Loremaster Grimssons apprentices, accompanied the adventurers to Gravinvalt. They revealed that the name Gravinvalt means the Revered Mountain of Burials. They also revealed the fortress had fallen long ago to deep ones and had been desecrated. This new bit of information spurred Justinius on with renewed vigor. 

No one was able to ascertain what exactly “deep ones” were.

The entrance to Gravinvalt lies in a small valley criss-crossed by streams. The young dwarves wished the party well and set-off for Galtikvalt. The dark caverns of Gravinvalt called the party forth.

The group was successful in capturing the Seal of Ages in Gravenvalt. Unfortunately, a negative energy trap forced the party to take several days in figuring out what to do.

Galtikvalt fell to the forces of Boethricus din Woad while the party was trying to recover King Hargrim’s seal in Gravinvalt. As the party left the ancient hold of Gravinvalt they ran into the refugees fleeing from Galtikvalt led by the Loremaster Grogni Grimsson. Loremaster Grimsson explained how most of the Dwarves and the king had perished in the final battle for Galtikvalt and the Uberstahl mines were lost. The king called for Grogni to lead the refugees to Verkorenvalt and re-establish the hold there if Galtikvalt could not be defended.

“So you are traveling to this Verkorenvalt?” Thoren asked.

“Yes, young warrior,” the Loremaster confirmed. “It is an old deep hold. It was lost centuries ago, the last of the deep veins of uberstahl was there.”

“Why was it abandoned then?” Heinrich asked.

“Something was found,” Loremaster Grimsson replied. “Deep, deep in the mines an ancient prison was opened. A dreaded, forgotten evil was unleashed, and the hold was abandoned.”

“Well, why in Hades are you going back?” Wassabe asked.

“Two reasons come to mind. First, it is far from Boethricus’s path. It’s doubtful he would come this far out of his way to pester a ragged band of Dwarven refugees. Second, it is the last hold of Uberstahl I know of, and without Uberstahl our legacy is lost.”

“And the ancient evil?” Heinrich asked.

“I do not know, but it must be confronted. I was hoping you might help us in this regard.”

The adventurers looked at each other and finally nodded grimly to the loremaster.

The journey to Verkorenvalt began.

The first level of Verkorenvalt held a large Hill Giant tribe that the group wiped out fairly easily. They decided to rest before assaulting the lower levels.

The group was camped in the mountain vale near the entrance of Verkorenvalt resting after their exploration of the first level. During the early evening hours a huge bear attacked them. Wassabe took terrible damage from the beast, but eventually it was killed. An examination of the bruin revealed that it was fiendish in nature and most unnatural. The rest of the night passed uneventfully, and in the morning the group endeavored to further explore beneath the dwarven hold.

Following the spiral staircase down they entered a chamber with two arched doorways with dwarven words carved above them. There was also a few piles of scrap metal piled up in this room. Heinrich cast comprehend languages while Justinius inspected the metal. The word over the western arch was _industry_ and the word over the northern arch was _imagination_. Justinius announced that although the metal looked to be high quality steel he could not be certain whether it was uberstahl or not.

The adventurers decided to head toward _industry_ and found a room containing a large furnace and a few work tables. The tables had the remnants of some sort of drawings on it, but age had rendered the parchment unreadable. There were a number of stone-working tools and the furnace appeared to be a high quality forge. The group pushed onto a further corridor, but after a short distance found that the passageway was completed collapsed.

Retracing their steps, the adventurers found themselves in a room in the _imagination_ area full of steel frames of half-completed machines. Two dwarven skeletons were pinned to the wall in an apparent misfire of an exotic war machine. Parchments were scattered about the tables of this room as well depicting all sorts of bizarre and unusual inventions. Initially considering taking the parchments, Heinrich decided against it when he discovered how truly brittle they were.

Opening a door, the group found a bedroom with a desk, bed, chest, and a few other sundry items. Another comprehend language spell from Heinrich revealed that the bookshelf was lined with more ideas for different exotic machines of all sorts. The book on the desk, however, proved to be a journal of a fellow named Erfindenger Stonegear. The final entry read: <insert final entry>.

“So this is the joker that released the evil, eh?” Wassabe commented.

“It would seem so,” Justinius agreed.

“I think it is safe to assume we can plan on facing whatever evil this guy unleashed,” Mercutio commented.

“Indeed,” Heinrich replied grimly. “To the mines.”

In response Wassabe whistled a strange tune.

…..

The mineshaft led several feet down into the darkness. The old mine cart racks were broken in several places and there were some signs of traffic in and out of the place. The party eventually arrived at a large chamber full of various piles of rocks and ore and a turned-over, dilapidated mine cart. Several shafts led out of the chamber and the group explored a couple of different ones before one led into a huge chamber full of huge bats. The heroes made short work of the bats, but noticed that all of these giant bats were fiendish as the ones they had defeated the prior day.

The group pushed on into the twisting mine passages finally emerging in a large chamber. The chamber had four blindingly white runes, one on each wall. At the far end of the room stood a horrible, 15-foot tall behemoth with four arms. Two of the limbs terminated in menacing chitin claws. The two center limbs ended in humanoid-like claws one of which grasped an inky dark sword that seemed to breathe hate into the room. The creature glowered at the group with soulless black eyes.

Mercutio tossed off a _magic missile_ at the demon from across the chamber. Wassabe quickly moved into the chamber, circling wide in hopes of flanking the evil creature. The demon responded with a babble of arcane sounds and Mercutio fell confused to its mind-scrambling power. The sorcerer began to sprint away from the rest of the group, retracing his steps down the mineshaft.

The clerics through a couple of ineffective spells at the demon and Thoren began to cover the chamber to engage in combat. The demon roared and with a _power word_ stunned Justinius. Panic began to creep into the group, as the five now became three fighting the abyss-spawned monster. Thoren closed taking a massive amount of damage from the dark sword as he did so. The fighter tried to deliver a shot, but mostly failed. Wassabe tumbled into position and delivered some damage to the creature.

The demon swung his mighty black blade through the air creating a horrible screeching noise. So loud and foul was the weapons screech that Heinrich was temporarily stunned. The demon concentrated its full fury on Thoren and quickly had the fighter unconscious and bleeding out on the chamber floor. Wassabe tried to dissuade the creature from landing a killing blow, but he himself was lifted from the floor with one of the giant claws wrapped around his body. Heinrich snapped out of his stunned state, and braved another attack from the demon to rush forward and heal Thoren to nearly full fighting strength. The renewed Thoren failed to hit effectively again and the creature unleashed a torrent of damage on the fighter culminating with him being lifted aloft by the other claw.

Heinrich realized that this might be his final moments on the world. Mercutio was running off in a far away mineshaft, confused. Justinius was drooling, stunned by the demon’s power. Wassabe and Thoren were trapped in the creature’s claws, vainly wiggling against its mighty strength. Heinrich had prayed his most powerful supplication to restore Thoren, there was little else he could do but swing at the thing with his mace. A reign of terrible blows came down from the demon, staggering the cleric. “Siegphorus prepare a place for me,” Heinrich prayed silently.

A moment passed and a golden arch of light passed over Heinrich’s head and blasted into the demon. The demon visibly winced from the force of the holy light. Heinrich turned to see that Justinius had recovered his senses enough to call forth the holy, burning light. The demon spasmed and fell and all that remained in the chamber was its foul dark sword and chest of gold and silver coins. The prayer had nearly killed Wassabe as well, but he had survived. Both clerics were nearly completely spent and used the remainder of their prayers to restore as much of the adventurer’s health as possible. As Mercutio returned to the chamber everyone realized that they had survived a very near thing.

…..

The dwarves were understandably euphoric at the reconquest of Verkorenvalt and began to return to the ancient hold. They quickly rewarded the party with 210 pounds of uberstahl and an invitation to use the hold’s workshops to create anything they wished. It had been over two months since the party had left Zandyrium and this was the first taste of true success they had experienced in that time. There was much to do, but first they set about the task of securing Verkorenvalt for the dwarven refugees.

While Justinius began work refining the Uberstahl and shaping it Heinrich found a quiet room to do some _sendings_. First, he must pass on the unfortunate news of the fall of Galtikvalt.

To Rothlor the Ranger: _I am well. Bad news. Galtikvalt has fallen. Boethricus preparing invasion fleet. Nearly all uberstahl reserves in Boethricus’s hands. Helping dwarven refugees at Verkorenvalt._

Heinrich took a deep breath and waited for the response. It came a short time later.

Return Message from Rothlor: _Boethricus’s fleet at sea. Siege imminent. Can we expect help from you or the dwarves?_

Heinrich grimaced at the returned sending. He was hoping they would have more time. He convened a meeting of the adventurers.

“How can that fleet be already at sea?” Heinrich asked.

“It cannot be the whole fleet,” Wassabe answered. “Typical Zandyrium panic.”

“Except, this is not someone typical of Zandyrium,” Mercutio replied. Rothlor had always struck him as a very even-keeled kind of person.

“Perhaps we could use another perspective?” Justinius asked.

“Your superior?” Heinrich replied.

“I was thinking of our good captain,” Justinius answered.

“Solid thinking, I was planning on giving him a sending anyway.”

“What of Rothlor’s question?” Thoren asked.

“I do not know yet. We of course will help. It is how we are going to help that I must pray about,” Heinrich answered.

“How can we return to Zandyrium anyway?” Wassabe asked.

“I can take care of that,” Mercutio offered. “I can teleport myself and three other folks back to the city gates or the docks.”

“Why not into the city?” Thoren asked.

“The walls won’t allow it. Assuming our work at Dragon Rock remains in place,” Mercutio answered.

“Let me issue a _sending_ to the Captain and see where our ship is. Maybe he will know more.” Heinrich turned from the meeting and returned to his private room. 

To Captain Disod aboard _The Last Coin_:
_I am well. Where are you? What do you know of an invasion fleet? How goes the trading?_

The response came immediately.
_Sailing to southern Thraegian Coast. Cleared lots of coin at Zandyrium. Twenty-four thousand. Took liberty of setting sail when emperor began commandeering vessels. Also hired…_

Heinrich arched his brow at news of the bounty the good captain had secured. That was quite a return on their investment. Of course it might not mean much if they could not get the ship back to port safely. The captain undoubtedly was not familiar with the brevity _sendings_ required and would force him to pray for another.

To Captain Disod aboard _The Last Coin_:
_What of the invasion fleet?_

Again the response was quick.
_Aye! Over two-hundred cogs afloat headin’ fer’ the harbor. City raised the great chain just as we tacked clear. Had to hire a few..._

Heinrich returned to the group. “Captain Disod tells me there is a war fleet with over 200 ships on its way to Zandyrium.”

“How is that possible?” Mercutio complained. “They could not have made that much progress on those boats we passed at the delta.”

“Aye,” Wassabe responded. “There’s no way more than 30 could be done. Them boats aren’t from the delta.”

“Kalcedon**?” Justinius asked.

“Aye,” Wassabe answered.

“Sadly, that makes sense,” Heinrich reluctantly admitted.

“Now what?” Mercutio asked.

“I need to reply to Rothlor, but I think there is a lot of ways we can help defend Zandyrium,” Heinrich stated. Heinrich turned to return to the private room.

To Rothlor the Ranger: _The dwarves are out of the picture. We will help defend Zandyrium._

Return Message from Rothlor: _Understood. The great chain*** is nearly gone. Amphibious assault on northern docks will occur in next forty-eight hours. No sign of Boethricus._

Heinrich returned to the group and relayed Rothlor’s answers.

“How are we going to help defend the city?” Thoren asked.

“I’m not to keen on being a body on the wall,” Wassabe stated.

“I’m open to suggestions,” Heinrich admitted.

“What of the magic arms and armor I have been working on?” Justinius asked.

“We need to do some serious assessment in the next couple of hours and make a plan,” Mercutio insisted.

The group continued their conversation in earnest.

**************

There you have it – our campaign summarized to the present, with a bit more detail towards the end. I’m sure the players will pipe in with extra background knowledge they feel is important. At least I am encouraging them to do so. We play again this Wednesday and I only have a vague idea of what they are planning – exciting stuff!


*Monks are more like templars and scholars in the Zandyrium campaign. D&D monks remain in the far East where they belong.

**Kalcedon was the last northern human city to fall to Boethricus’s forces.

***The Great Chain is a defensive device that stretches across Zandyrium’s harbor to help keep invading fleets out or at least delayed.


----------



## BSF

pogre said:
			
		

> Episode 16
> 
> Fast Forward
> 
> I am almost a year behind on the story hour and I was starting to view it as a burden in some ways. I do not mind writing the updates and we are really enjoying the campaign these days, but… I just cannot seem to make time for pictures to accompany the updates. Now, pictures have always been my shtick for this story hour gig. I realize I’m no Sepulchrave, but having a few pics with the story hour might make it worth looking at – and therein lies the rub.
> 
> I have decided to do a rapid fast forward: Something I had contemplated for some time, but seeing the suggestion from PC to Sepulchrave in his recent advice thread helped cement my decision.




Pogre, sounds good.  Whatever it takes for you to enjoy writing up the story.  

I do have a query for you, I see that the PCs have learned a bit more about Bothriechis.  Did you end up using the minion that came out of that thread as well?  

Storywise, it sounds like the PCs have got a lot done.  It's great that they are working the merchant angle.    It will be fun to see how the pieces pick back up from here.


----------



## pogre

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> I do have a query for you, I see that the PCs have learned a bit more about Bothriechis.  Did you end up using the minion that came out of that thread as well?




Well, yes and no. I did use the lizardman in a side encounter, but the levels came pretty fast in the early part of the game that he was basically a flash in the pan. The ogre mage on the other hand was a big pain for the PCs. Thanks for coming back BSF - I appreciate it!


----------



## BSF

Coming back?  I didn't go anywhere.  

That's too bad about Sseeth.  I liked him.  I have been considering re-using those NPCs for my game.  Alas, Sseeth would be less than a full challenge for my group at this point as well.  Maybe I will keep his basic background and change his role from being a foil to being an NPC the party will be interested in working with?  

I appreciate that not all the NPCs in your game understand Sending.  I have this image of Captain Disod launching into an elaborate conversation, saying his piece, and waiting for Heinrich to reply.  Then when there is no reply getting a big annoyed before the next sending comes in.  

I do miss some of the witty conversation between PCs.  Otherwise, the summary does pretty well.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

pogre said:
			
		

> There you have it – our campaign summarized to the present, with a bit more detail towards the end. I’m sure the players will pipe in with extra background knowledge they feel is important. At least I am encouraging them to do so. We play again this Wednesday and I only have a vague idea of what they are planning – exciting stuff!
> 
> 
> *




Well while not all that important, I must reminisce about a heroic Wassabe moment:

We had just easily taken out a hydra, when we were assualted by a group of drow. They were wiping the floor with us, however we had managed to put a hurt on their witch leader. Fearing defeat, she turned invisible and we thought she would escape us. Wassabe however ran to an exit and covered it (after he was hit with a _ray of enfeeblement_ and was down to 3 STR). In his weakened state he managed to fend off a bull rush, and then an over run by the drow witch. This enabled the rest of the party to come up and finish her off. 

Good job Wassabe!


----------



## spacehulkster

thanks Hairy.. er ah Death Padre.  Great memory, I had forgotten.

Aye, you know I'm a sucker for a drow female in a good outfit.  I couldn't let her go without saying goodbye.  Those drow are so uncaring of a sailors feelings!
But We've all had our moments in the sun.  It seems one of us always steps up to the plate and comes thru.  Like a well timed Searing Light into a Glabrezu holding two fighters in its claws!  Now look what you've done Father, I'm all misty-eyed.  Good times!

i feel at times so inadequet to Thoren's massive swings.  It's like the Captain and Lil' Buddy!


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 17

“We must go straight to Zandyrium,” Mercutio said.

“I agree,” Heinrich stated. “How many of us can you teleport to the Caravan Gate?”

“Wait a second,” Thoren interjected. “What about the magical armor and arms Justinius was going to make?”

“I can take three at a time,” Mercutio answered Heinrich ignoring Thoren. “I should take the heavies with me in the first round and then come back for the rest.”

“What about the magical armor?” Thoren asked again.

“No time,” Justinius answered Thoren.

“Rothlor said the great harbor chain would hold for a couple more days,” Thoren countered.

“Two days is not enough time,” Justinius said.

“Everyone hold on to me,” Mercutio instructed. Thoren, Wassabe, and Heinrich grabbed hold of the sorcerer’s cloak and a moment later they found themselves at the Caravan Gate. A dozen startled guards on the wall lowered their crossbows at the group.

“You haven’t got the stones to shoot me!” Thoren bellowed at the guards.

“What he means is tell General Kilphus that Heinrich and his minions have arrived!” Heinrich shouted in an attempt to head off a confrontation.

Mercutio waved his arms, casting another spell and teleported away. Mercutio grabbed Justinius and Ginny and rejoined the rest of the group a moment later. The group was left at the gate waiting for five minutes by the confused soldiers before a sergeant arrived and ordered the gate opened for them.

…..

The walls of Zandyrium – 




…..

General Kilphus was hunched over a large map. He acknowledged the group as they entered the chamber and showed the situation. It did look bad.

The fleet was massive. Forty large warships and over 180 cogs carrying at least twenty thousand troops were outside the harbor chain. The enemy fleet had dispatched a few of their ships to work on severing the chain. A few humanoids were chiseling and hacking on the chain, oblivious that when the chain gave way they would be tossed into the sea. Numerous Wyverns circled the fleet and General Kilphus had warned that ogre mages had been seen as well.

The party spell casters suggested an attack on the fleet outside the chain to disrupt their efforts. Kilphus agreed and suggested that the other three adventurers check the integrity of the sewer gates below the city. Before the groups split up for their respective missions Heinrich cast _status_ on Thoren, Wassabe, and Ginny. The adventurers bid each other good luck and departed.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 18

“How close do you need to be?” Mercutio asked the clerics.

“Close,” Heinrich answered. “No further than a couple dozen fathoms.”

“Wow! You’re not jesting about close!” Mercutio half-complained.

“It will be worth it,” Justinius reassured the sorcerer.

Mercutio cast _fly_ on all three of the casters, followed by _invisibility_, and they stepped off the city wall into the air. Working quickly towards the boats they could now make out about 30 crafts. Most of the ships were warships over 60 yards long, but a few smaller cogs were spread amongst them.

The trio spread wider to create more targets for possible enemy spellcasters secreted in the fleet. Mercutio got the party started with a massive _fireball_ that slammed into the waterline of a cog. The force of the flaming missile rocked the boat and charred the wood.

Justinius launched the clerics’ secret weapon. Calling up the prayer _Control Water_, he created a massive hill of water amongst the ships. The ships on this rise quickly slid down slamming into other ships and the great chain itself. Heinrich followed with another _Control Water_ creating another long, skinny rise that divided the fleet and had ships once again smashing into each other. 

All three casters could not help but start giggling as they viewed the carnage they created in mere seconds. Hobgoblins, orcs, ogres, half-beasts of all sorts were tossed in the sea haphazardly like leaves falling from a tree. The impact on the great chain itself had jarred the humanoids working on it off into the water and the rushing ships crushed some.

The casters wasted no time and followed up with another round of spells with similar results. By this time the smaller fleet near the chain was in pandemonium. A couple of Wyverns and their riders rose to meet the casters’ challenge. They were flying at breakneck speed, but a fireball and a _flamestrike_ or two had one of the wyverns burnt to death and the other succumbed to Mercutio’s _charm_ spell.

Mercutio instructed the wyvern to roll and in following orders the wyvern dumped its hapless owner. He then instructed the beast to attack the fleet. The stinger-tailed monster rushed back towards the fleet bent on destruction. The clerics began launching _flamestrikes_ in rapid succession and several of the cogs began to roll in the water. Mercutio complemented the strikes with _fireballs_ and soon it was getting difficult to even see their targets clearly through the gray smoke rising from the wreckage.

“I’m about done,” Mercutio announced.

“Oh no!” Heinrich exclaimed.

“What?” Justinius asked.

“Wassabe and Ginny are injured,” Heinrich answered.

“They must have found something,” Mercutio commented. “All the more reason to call this done for now.”

The trio made their way back to the city wall. A group of men manning ballistae waved their helmets, cheering the casters. Mercutio acknowledged the men with a flourish of his hands. 

The small enemy fleet began to crawl in retreat from the harbor to rejoin the larger fleet out at sea. This scene led to deafening cheers up and down the defenders’ walls.

As the casters rushed back to the defensive headquarters they knew their effect had been temporary. They had only delayed the eventual invasion. They had sunk perhaps a half-dozen ships, nearly draining their combined magic in the process. It was a victory, but they would need something more…

Heinrich evaluated the condition of those under his _status_ spell. They were wounded, but not too seriously and it did not seem to be getting worse. He was anxious to hear from his comrades.

To be continued…


----------



## Old One

*Shakes head...*

"Never split the party!"

!

~ OO


----------



## BSF

Nifty!  You have got to appreciate the carnage that can be doled out with judicious spellcasting.  I wonder how the others are faring...


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 19

Ginny, Thoren, and Wassabe descended into the sewers and headed towards the gate that lay beneath the old wall section of the city.

…..

Into the sewers  – 




…..

The very first grate was missing.

“The bars were sawed off,” Ginny commented. “It looks like they traveled further down the effluent tunnel.”

“Can you tell when it happened?” Thoren asked.

“Judging by the small filings around here, I would say recently,” Ginny replied. “Perhaps we should return to General Kilphus and report the breech?”

“There are a score of grates down here,” Wassabe stated. “It will not take us long to check the rest.”

A hurried check of some of the grates revealed several had been removed. Heading for the last few grates, the group heard the sounds of metal on metal grinding. The adventurers managed to surprise a few hobgoblins in dark cloaks sawing on grate bars. Missile fire through the grate bars sent the hobgoblins running. The adventurers set off after them and killed them one by one.

The group went up and reported their findings to the general. Kilphus agreed to post several men at each of the sewer exits to stem the tide of further invasions in the tunnels. The three adventurers headed back down in the sewer ahead of the troops to try and root any lingering enemies out.

*****

Ginny heard talking in the sewer tunnels ahead. She signaled to Thoren and Wassabe to remain behind while she investigated. Turning the corner she found the source of the conversation.

…..

Ogre Mage and a surprise  – 




…..

Ginny let out a small gasp, but the enemies did not seem to notice her. She carefully notched a bolt and pulled her crossbow string back.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 20

Ginny’s bolt flew straight and lodged in the Ogre Mage’s throat. The creature gasped and a stream of blood flew from its mouth when it made a garbled scream. The Umberhulk launched itself at Ginny and managed to land a claw. Ginny stepped back and pegged the creature with another missile.

The ogre mage disappeared from the chamber and Wassabe and Thoren rushed up to aid Ginny. The Umberhulk managed to land a couple more blows on Wassabe but no one fell victim to its bewildering gaze. The group made quick work of the umberhulk and the four hobgoblin rogues, but the ogre mage escaped. 

General Kilphus’s troops had arrived at the various junctions in the sewer and the adventurers decided to head back and compare notes with the casters.

*****

Despite the adulation showered upon them Mercutio, Justinius, and Heinrich were aware their magic was not going to be enough. They wanted to meet with General Kilphus, but he was in consultation with the emperor. Thoren, Ginny, and Wassabe came into the meeting room a few moments later and the adventurers exchanged notes.

“We should check in with Silcrass* to see if he has anything that might be helpful,” Mercutio suggested.

“Should I pray for a _sending_?” Heinrich asked.

“I was considering _teleporting_ out to his lair,” Mercutio replied. “It would be tough to get the essence of a bargain done through a _sending_.”

“True,” Heinrich admitted. “However, he might give us some indication of whether it is worth our time to go out there.”

“Alright, go ahead.”

Heinrich _sending_ to Silcrass: I am well. I seek magic items to aid in battle versus Boethricus’s fleet. Anything for trade? Particularly interested in wands.

Silcrass’s responds to _sending_: My lair destroyed. Great fire dragon of the western hills. Hiding in the bison cave of the lower caverns. Mate heavily wounded. Please help!

Heinrich relayed the information to the rest of the group. As hopeful as they had been a few minutes ago, a sense of dread now pervaded the room.

“So do we think this is Bezzalt, Great Drake of the Duskmoons?” Wassabe asked.

“Who is Bezzalt?” General Kilphus asked as he entered the room.

“A red dragon of great repute,” Justinius answered. “A few months ago, when we were working for one of your captains…”

“Who turned out to be a damn ogre mage,” Wassabe interrupted.

“Yes, well, he was replaced by one. We took out one of Boethricus’s advance parties – a couple of wyverns, a number of hobgoblins, and a few goblins. We discovered a large amount of gold and a message. The message was from Boethricus to a Great Drake by the name of Bezzalt and stated that he had agreed to the terms.” Justinius paused to allow the general to ask questions.

“Why wasn’t I informed of this?” General Kilphus was clearly perturbed.

“We turned the document over to Captain Umkal,” Ginny replied.

“Who turned out to be a damn ogre mage,” Wassabe answered.

“Yes, yes, I think that has been established Wassabe,” Heinrich calmly stated.

“It should’ve been a big red flag. I mean the captain’s a damn ogre mage and there’s hardly a peep from the palace!” Wassabe was a bit worked up.

“Let’s not forget Hedrara,” Justinius said.

“Hedrara?” the General was struggling to keep all of the names straight.

“A she-devil called an Erinyes who was to contact the drake with a new task for their master. Boethricus warned the dragon not to trifle with the devil so she must possess some power as well.”

“So you find out one of your captains is a damn ogre mage. I’m kinda’ wonderin’ what the next step is ‘round here?” Wassabe asked.

“What? Oh well, yes, er um,” the general was clearly befuddled by this news. “We swept theough the ranks with magic to make sure we had no further infiltrators, but the emperor requested we keep the investigation quiet to avoid a general panic in the city.”

Wassabe started to speak again, but Ginny put her palm over his mouth gently, “We have more pressing matters right now Wassabe.”

“I hate to ask,” the general began, “but why are you speaking of the Dragon Bezzalt?”

“The drake just burned a friend’s home a day and half northwest of here in the woods,” Justinius answered. “It seems likely the dragon was on the move, possibly preparing to come here to aid Boethricus’s fleet.”

“Does this have anything to do with the weird fog rising outside?” General Kilphus asked.

“Fog?” Heinrich asked.

“It just came up out of nowhere. Quite thick, but as far as we can tell, it’s natural,” the general answered.

“Sounds like magic of the old faith,” Justinius commented.

“An evil druid?” Heinrich asked reluctantly.

“That’s my guess, and with a fog this big, maybe more than one,” Justinius replied.

“What do we do now?” Thoren asked.

“Indeed, that is the question of the moment,” Justinius replied.


*Silcrass is an unusual Aranea magic-user. The adventurers frequently trade magic items with him.


----------



## hwoolsey

pogre said:
			
		

> “So do we think this is Bezzalt, Great Drake of the Duskmoons?” Wassabe asked.




Oh <insert several expletives here, none of which would meet with the approval of Morrus's grandmother>!

We are *so-o-o-o* hosed. I have never met a DM who can better play dragons to devastating effect, all while denying the party any way to get a leg up on them. Pogre is a bad man when it comes to dragons. I can't imagine the havoc something his campaign world calls a "Great Drake" can cause.

I guess I'm glad we never bought property in Zandyrium. It's a good thing there are other cities nearby.

Hank


----------



## pogre

I love it when players panic 

For those with _Lost City of Barakas_ Bezzalt is based on the Red Dragon found therein.


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 21

Mercutio quickly created a couple of shadow mounts for Ginny and Wassabe to ride and waited a few minutes to give them a head start for Silcrass’s new lair in the Bison Cave. 

Mercutio discussed what to expect with Thoren, Githraldul, and Heinrich.

“If we run into Bezzalt I’m worthless. This is my final teleport for today.”

Heinrich agreed, “If the great drake is there I think we all understand that Justinius will be a very busy man with all of the last rites.”

“So once we get to the cave can you heal Silcrass’s mate?” Githraldul asked.

“I should think so,” Heinrich stated. “That should be enough of a lead for Ginny and Wassabe. Let’s go.”

Mercutio teleported the foursome to just outside the cave’s entrance. 

“Should we wait for the others to show?” Thoren asked.

“Not while there are dragons about,” Mercutio answered.

“This way,” Githraldul instructed and led the group inside the poorly disguised cave entrance.

The cavern stretched out several dozen feet before them and Mercutio and Heinrich quickly unsheathed light sources. They called out softly to Silcrass but received no response. Githraldul led the group over the hard cavern floor slowly.

Suddenly two half-spider creatures appeared directly in front of the adventurers.

A short little raspy scream issued from Heinrich. “Where were you?” he managed to ask.

“I’m sorry my friends,” Silcrass responded. “I had to be sure it was you.”

Heinrich recovered from his start and moved over to examine Silcrass’s mate. “What is your name?”

“She is called Neolepta,” Silcrass responded. “She does not speak common.” Silcrass quickly said something to his mate in a strange tongue.

Neolepta’s breathing was extremely heavy. She was clinging to life.

“What happened?” Githraldul asked.

“We were resting in the lair when I felt a presence. I jumped out of the web to ascertain what had jarred me awake. A huge dark form flew above the treetops and spouted fire over me into the lair. The light of the fire revealed the great firedrake! I dashed into the lair and grabbed Neolepta. I ran along the forest floor carrying her. The great dragon swung around and destroyed my lair and most of the trees around it.”

Heinrich canted a few prayers and Neolepta’s conditions improved some, but she still had nasty burns and her breathing remained labored. The cleric spoke up, “She will live through the night, but she has suffered from a diabolical taint of some ilk. I cannot cure the remaining damage until morning.”

“I am grateful Heinrich,” Silcrass said.

“Why did the dragon come after you? How did he find you?” Githraldul asked.

“I do not know the answer to either of your queries. All I can guess is that he somehow sensed the magic in my lair.” Silcrass moved over next to his mate and explained something to her in a strange tongue.

Mercutio then related to Silcrass the adventurer’s exploits of the last few hours and asked if he had anything that might help them. Silcrass reluctantly informed him that the dragon destroyed everything, including his spellbook.

Ginny and Wassabe stepped inside the cave. “Woohoo,” Ginny called out.

“Over here,” Thoren replied.

“Any problems?” Mercutio asked the pair.

“None,” Wassabe answered. “I love riding those things. Man, are they fast!”

“Any signs of a dragon?” Thoren asked.

“I’m here ain’t I?” Wassabe answered.

*****

Justinius retired to the bed provided to him in the palace. It was important that he continue to impress upon the Imperials the need for vigilance and to convince them the battle was not yet won. General Kilphus had repeatedly suggested doing another foray against the ships using magic again. The group had left Justinius behind to convince the general, and others, that more drastic and direct action was needed.

He was not sure when it happened, but Justinius drifted off in a dream filled sleep. He was awoken by a loud knock on his door. “Yes?” he called out.

“Great news sir!”

Justinius moved over to the door and opened it. An imperial guard stood outside in full uniform. “What is it?” Justinius asked.

“The fog has lifted and the enemy fleet is gone!”

“What? Impossible!” Justinius blurted.

“It is true sir. Come see for yourself.”

Justinius rubbed the sleep out of his eye. “I shall.” The cleric pulled on his robes and followed the soldier out to the wall and the clear morning sky. Everything the soldier had reported was true. Boethricus’s fleet was gone “_or_” he thought to himself, “_Has it just disappeared?_

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 22

“It’s gone,” Justinius told the adventurers again.

“Remarkable,” Heinrich commented. "I have scanned the entire sea and area around Zandyrium and there is no sign of the fleet or the dragon. Further, when I went to the place where the fleet was I could sense an unholy pall over the area.”

“When you cured Silcrass’s mate this morning you said something about unholy damage,” Wassabe remarked.

“Right, the wounds were diabolically tainted and resisted normal and magical healing methods,” Heinrich replied. “I had to remove the taint of evil.”

“Was it similar to what you sensed out where the fleet was previously stationed?” Wassabe asked.

“I only know it was unholy. So yes, it was similar in that regard.”

“I just talked to some of my friends in the ocean and it seems the fleet left out of here in a big hurry riding a wave of some kind,” Githraldul reported.

“Water elementals?” Mercutio asked.

“That seems likely,” Heinrich said. “This calls for higher levels of communication.”

“I doubt the emperor knows anything,” Thoren stated.

“I was thinking quite a bit higher than that,” Heinrich smiled. “I will need some time to _commune_ with Siegphorus.” 

“While he is doing that would you mind seeking an audience with the emperor?” Mercutio asked Justinius.

“Whatever for?” Justinius asked.

“We may need a few resources,” Mercutio answered.

*****

Heinrich _Communed_ with his deity Siegphorus, god of war and victory:

Q: Is the fleet we faced yesterday still on this plane?

A: Yes.

Q: Is the dragon Bezzalt with the fleet?

A: Yes.

Q: Is the fleet within 50 miles of Zandyrium?

A: No.

Q: Is the fleet within 100 miles of Zandyrium?

A: No.

Q: Is the fleet north of Zandyrium?

A: No.

Q: Is the fleet poised to attack Zandyrium?

A: Unknown.

Q: Was the taint of evil I sensed this morning at sea caused by the Dragon Bezzalt?

A: No.

Q: Was the taint of evil I sensed this morning at sea caused by a pit lord? 
(Heinrich swallowed hard.)

A: No. 
(Relief!)

Q: Is the fleet set to attack another city?

A: Unknown.

Q: Is Boethricus din Woad with the fleet?

A: No.

Q: Is Boethricus din Woad at the Stahl River Delta ruins?

A: No.

Heinrich returned to report his findings to his comrades.

*****

General Kilphus entered the meeting room. “The fleet was spotted going past Braya to the south. A Brayan rider just conveyed the message. He said the fleet was moving swiftly, propelled by a great wave.”

“Why south?” Thoren asked.

“Thray, the great city of the Thraegian Coast,” Wassabe postulated.

“We must warn them,” Mercutio stated.

“I have already sent a messenger,” General Kilphus replied. “We can be sure they will not trust a message from Zandyrium though.”

“Why is that?” Mercutio asked.

“They were once part of our empire, and will be again one day. The emperor must be informed.” General Kilphus turned to leave.

“General Kilphus?” Justinius blurted.

“Yes?” the general paused and turned to face the cleric.

“May I accompany you?” Justinius asked.

To be continued…


----------



## Parlan

Excellent SH, Pogre!!  It was a little hard to follow some of the fast-forwarding (lost of unfamiliar names) but more posts is more better!  Keep them coming!


----------



## pogre

Thank you Parlan. Your comments mean a lot to me.

Zandyrium
Episode 23

“There is someone I would like for you to stay here and meet,” General Kilphus replied.

“Is there a time in the near future I could meet with the emperor?” Justinius asked.

“Not until the current crisis has abated. You can rest assured I will personally see to it that you receive all the honors you deserve for your efforts against Boethricus. The Emperor is well aware of your accomplishments.”

“It’s not that we are seeking honor General, but…”

The general put his index finger up to his lips. “I will address your concerns as soon as I am able. Wait here for the guest I told you about.” General Kilphus started to turn and walk out of the room but hesitated at the exit, “Oh, and Justinius…”

“Yes, General?”

“It’s all about honor,” the General winked in a friendly way meant to reassure the cleric and left.

“Who is this person we are supposed to be waiting on?” Wassabe asked.

“Me, I think,” a person in a dark cloak said as he entered the room. The figure flipped the cowl back to reveal Rothlor the ranger. “How goes it?”

“It would be better if we could gain an audience with the emperor,” Mercutio complained.

Rothlor laughed. “Why? He’s a fool. He knows less of the situation than you.”

“However, he is a rich and powerful fool,” Heinrich said.

“And there is a few things we would like to get,” Mercutio added.

“Where have you been old friend?” Githraldul asked Rothlor.

“More scouting up by the Stahl River Delta,” Rothlor answered. “General Kilphus thinks it would be a good idea for us to strike there.”

“Honestly, we were thinking the same thing,” Heinrich admitted.

“We were hoping to get some access to spells,” Mercutio stated. “We thought we could go up to the Delta, cause a little trouble there and then zip down to mess with the fleet down by the Thraegian Coast. We need some upper valence spell scrolls to make it happen though.”

“The Emperor would never allow you to help the Thraegians. He’s hoping they are weakened.”

“We’re starting to understand that,” Mercutio replied. “I was hoping we could put aside our squabbles for a while and work together to face Boethricus.”

Rothlor laughed for a moment and then grew quiet as he realized Mercutio was not being sarcastic. “I can at least lend a hand in crippling Boethricus’s force in the Delta. I made a few notes.” The ranger stretched a piece of parchment out on one of the room’s tables.







“They sent out around 40 ships last week and seem like they are in a big rush to get more done.” Rothlor pointed at the four ship skids locations on the map, “They had four more nearly done when I left.”

“When was that?” Githraldul asked.

“A couple of days ago,” Rothlor replied. “I suppose they are finished by now.”

“Any signs of Boethricus while you were up there?” Heinrich asked.

“Other than a huge army of trolls, giants, hobgoblins, orcs, and other nastiness – no,” Rothlor smiled.

“Any diabolical elements in the army?” Justinius asked.

“Demons and devils? No, none that I saw.”

“How long were you up there?” Wassabe asked.

“A little over a week*,” Rothlor replied. “This spot I marked as ‘Scout Camp’ is where I stayed.”

“You were that close the whole time?” Mercutio asked.

“Yep, they are pretty intent on working on ships. Truly, their security is very lax. I think we can do a lot of damage.”

A knock came from the meeting room door.

“Come,” Ginny called out.

A stout dwarf opened the door, “I seek master Heinrich of the Church of Siegphorus.”

“You found him bub,” Wassabe replied. 

The dwarf look taken aback.

“Not me,” Wassabe grinned, “him.” He pointed over at Heinrich.

“How can I help you?” Heinrich asked.

“I am from Verkorenvalt,” the dwarf began. “I wish to follow your wisdom and learn from you.”

“Ah look,” Wassabe curtsied towards Heinrich, “Heinrich’s got a new friend.”

The dwarf bored his steely gray eyes into Wassabe. Wassabe was oblivious to the silent reproach, “You should follow me dwarf. I know where the best ale and whores are.”

“Ignore him friend,” Heinrich said. “What is your name?”

“Dar Grimbeard of Galtikvalt,” Dar replied. “Formerly, of Galtikvalt,” he corrected himself uncomfortably.

Justinius stood up and greeted the dwarf. He then turned to the others and said, “I wish to consult someone in these matters. Why don’t you tactical types stay and figure out a plan for our coming assault and let me see if I can learn something of use. Mercutio, I could use your help.”

“Shall I come?” Heinrich asked.

“This will require careful tact and diplomacy friend. Besides, you will be the voice of the casters in the tactical plan.”

Heinrich nodded, apparently satisfied with Justinius’s reply.

Mercutio stood up to follow Justinius. As the two left the room behind, Mercutio broke the silence, “Whom are we going to visit?”

“We’re not *going* anywhere. They are going to come see us.”

“Oh no,” Mercutio sighed. “Do they have a name?”

“Naja Nivyah.”

“That sounds like a she,” Mercutio stated.

“A she-devil to be more precise,” Justinius replied with a whisper.

“Oh no, no way. I’ve got this thing against devils. There is no way I’m going to be around one of those things. Even thinking of it now makes me sick to my stomach.”

“I need your help, Mercutio. You know Heinrich would never agree to it.”

“Nor will I, damnit. Devils are against everything I stand for. I try to get along with you and Heinrich, but this is too much. This can only serve to tangle us further into Boethricus’s web – no good will come of it.”

“I’m not going to lie to you Mercutio. I am going to summon this Erinyes devil. I was hoping you could be there if things go wrong. I think we might learn something of the level of diabolical involvement from her. I really could use your help.”

Mercutio looked down at the ground. “I don’t know…”

“Look,” Justinius offered, “Any time you want, you just give the word and I’ll dismiss her.”

“This is totally unfair,” Mercutio began walking again. “Don’t do this again.”

Justinius smiled and continued walking. He just needed to find a quiet place they could use for a couple of hours…

To be continued…

*A week on the Zandyrium calendar is 5 days.


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 24

The ritual prayers were completed in the shadowy chamber and at last Justinius spoke the name three times, “Naja Nivyah, Naja Nivyah, Naja Nivyah.”

The rhythm of just her name was hypnotizing to Mercutio, his heart was pounding so hard he was certain it must be audible.

There was a strange popping noise, the scent of something acrid in the air, and then SHE appeared. A beautifully proportioned woman with sharp features and the longest legs Mercutio had ever seen.

She immediately spoke, “What is the bargain?”

“There is no need for haste Venomwing,” Justinius replied.

“You need not bother with my common name,” she spat back at the cleric. “It’s clear you already know my true one and are far too willing to share it with others.” Naja motioned with her hand towards Mercutio who was standing in a dark corner.

Mercutio felt the blood rising to his cheeks. ‘_Am I embarrassed by my lust for her or fear?_ he thought to himself.

“As you wish Naja,” Justinius paused as he spoke her true name. “The nature of the task calls for information only and no overt action on your part.”

“Knowledge tends to be more expensive,” she replied. “I propose you have savage, lusty sex with me right now and plant your seed.”

Suddenly, Mercutio could not remember why he had *anything* against devils. _”This sounds like a bargain no man or woman could pass up with a creature this beautiful,_” he thought to himself.

“Have a half-devil child damned to eternal life?” Justinius replied. “I think not. I cannot believe Gravitas Morte would bless such a union.”

“I await your counter-offer priest,” Naja stated flatly. She deftly whirled a rope around her semi-nude body, “We could have had a lot of fun with this you know Justinius.”

Mercutio’s head was swimming.

“I’m flattered,” Justinius replied. “My initial offer is this.” Justinius pulled out a large dark pearl. “Naturally, this is for good information – for great information I will offer much more.”

“Ask your question,” Naja said.

“I wish to know Hell’s involvement with Boethricus din Woad, particularly a certain Pit Lord I spotted him with a couple of months ago.”

“I have much information on this topic, but your offer is too low. Make me a better offer and I will give you more information than you _want_ to know.”

Mercutio winced as he heard Naja’s promise.

Justinius revealed a few other gems he had brought to the demoness.

“Not enough,” she spat.

“It’s all I have at the present,” Justinius countered.

“Not true,” Naja retorted and she uncoiled the rope from around her body and pointed at Justinius’s nether regions with it.

“It’s all I care to use for this bargain,” Justinius corrected himself with a smile.

“You will get less than all the information for this meager price,” Naja warned.

“It will have to do,” Justinius answered. “The bargain is set?”

“It is,” she replied. “The Pit Lord you have seen is a fiend known as Darkember, a known liege to Mammon.”

“Your lord must be particularly anxious to see the schemes of Boethricus and Darkember fail,” Justinius suggested.

“I am not certain my lord even knows of Boethricus and this lowly fiend. He is occupied with other matters. Darkember is not a servant to Boethricus, but an emissary. Boethricus is no slave to Mammon either and it is a union of convenience.”

“Where is Boethricus now? What are his plans?”

“Fortunately for you, I know much of this, but remember your price was short of what was required. Are you sure you do not want to expand our little contract?” Naja flicked her tongue at Justinius.

“Tell me what you can.”

“Very well,” the Erinyes replied. “Boethricus is not currently on this plane. He has told Darkember he plans to enslave this continent and set up a great temple to Mammon. His forces will continue to attack, isolating Zandyrium if necessary. However, Boethricus has a weakness – he serves two masters.”

“Who is the second?” Justinius asked.

“That information cannot be purchased with mere gems,” Naja purred.

“When will he strike next?” Justinius asked ignoring the demoness’s innuendo.

“Mammon is greedy and impatient. The strike will come quickly.”

“Where?” Justinius asked.

“Thray and its riches are next. Zandyrium will feel his wrath again as soon as he can regroup. He will strike as many places as he can, at the same time if possible.”

“Regroup?” Justinius inquired.

“The uberstahl mines of Galtikvalt now lay open and ships are being built as we speak. You have learned more from this bargain than you deserve. If you ever call me again, prepare to die.”

“Oh, I don’t think so,” Justinius answered. “You are a practical creature. You know if I call you again it will be to your advantage. The real question is will Morte Gravitas ever allow me to be tempted like this again?”

There was a loud hiss and then a popping noise and the Erinyes was gone. Mercutio felt the skin on the back of his neck crawl as he recognized the acrid smell of brimstone.

“How do you know she was not lying?” Mercutio asked.

“Oh, she was in some respects I’m sure, but because we had a contract most of the information is useful,” Justinius answered. “Besides as much as she may deny it, her master would love to see Boethricus and Mammon fail.”

“Why? Who is her master?”

“Dispater,” Justinius answered.

Mercutio did not really understand how it could matter what Arch-devil Naja Nivyah served. He just knew that more questions would yield more information about diabolical politics than he cared to know.

The pair walked silently to the war meeting room.

*****
“Was your friend helpful?” Heinrich asked.

“I think so,” Justinius replied. “I can confirm that Thray is in fact the fleet’s target. I also learned that Boethricus din Woad is not currently on this plane. His forces are mining uberstahl as quickly as they are able at Galtikvalt and as Rothlor mentioned, building boats quickly too. They plan another strike on Zandyrium in the very near future.”

“Mostly what we were already concluding,” Rothlor said.

“True, but it is good to have it confirmed,” Wassabe added. “Do you trust the source?”

“In this case, yes,” Justinius answered.

“And you Mercutio?” Wassabe asked.

“I think you in particular, Wassabe, would have found this source most impressive,” Mercutio answered.

“Excellent! Let’s move ahead with the planning then,” Heinrich exclaimed.

****

“Are you sure they will not see the ship?” Wassabe asked Rothlor.

“Positive, we will harbor it at a quiet cove I know north of this location. We can pick off a few of their lumber crews as we work our way south.  If we can do as much damage as possible to their lumber stores it will slow them down significantly.”

“What can we expect to encounter around the lumber?” Thoren asked.

“A lot of big stuff, trolls, ogres, giants, and the like. Big and dumb. If we are effective, it may take their hobgoblin leadership a while to respond.”

“So we hit their raw materials and main labor force – I like it,” Ginny said.

“What’s the escape plan once things heat up?” Wassabe asked.

“We all drink an invisibility potion and sprint north into the woods and circle around back to our boat,” Rothlor suggested.

“I will make the call on the retreat,” Heinrich volunteered. “Any who do not heed it are on their own.”

***

The boat slipped quietly into the cove and Wassabe and Rothlor lowered a couple of anchors. Wassabe had been impressed with how quickly the ranger managed to get the boat up the coast. It was clear Rothlor knew these waters intimately.

As the group made its way down towards the delta they managed to kill a couple of lumber crews with little trouble. Preparing for the assault they saw it was mostly Hill Giants, ogres, and trolls moving the huge trunks. Hobgoblins were preparing and finishing the wood across the river. Several ogres latched the trunks and branches to ropes that were then hauled across the river by ogres on the other bank.

Rothlor led the group to a ford in the slow moving river and the adventurers crossed. Finally, a single hobgoblin noticed the group as it approached the lumber areas and tried to shout an alarm. A well-aimed arrow from Rothlor cut the hobgoblin’s call short, sticking straight through his neck. Trolls, giants, and ogres started moving towards the group.

Thoren hefted his two-handed axe and smiled broadly. “_Live or die, today will be a good day_,” he thought to himself.

To be continued…


----------



## BSF

Wow Pogre!  You are posting quicker than I have been able to respond to lately.  

Interesting developments with the information from the Erynies.  Now how did Justinias pick up that "contact"?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Wow Pogre!  You are posting quicker than I have been able to respond to lately.
> 
> Interesting developments with the information from the Erynies.  Now how did Justinias pick up that "contact"?




Know thy enemy and know them well, for you can be assured that in the bowels of hell, they know you well.


----------



## pogre

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Wow Pogre!  You are posting quicker than I have been able to respond to lately.
> 
> Interesting developments with the information from the Erynies.  Now how did Justinias pick up that "contact"?




Thanks for checking in BardStephenFox!

When I did character generation for this campaign I created a set of character creation cards and each player was dealt a number of them. They could choose one major card or two minor cards for their character. They could also trade amongst themselves. It was something with a little boost to add some flavor to the campaign. I'll attach a set so you can see what I'm talking about.

One of the character creation cards HairyMinotaur chose allowed him to know a number of fiends names prior to the campaign. He's a very patient man - I think this is the very first time he has used one!


----------



## BSF

Hey, that's pretty nifty.  I like it.    I might have to borrow that idea.  I borrow so much from EN World!


----------



## pogre

If you like the character creation cards, check out my character advantage level cards. I posted them over on my website pogre.com


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 25

There were ten of them altogether: Wassabe, Thoren, Morguhn, Githraldul, Rothlor, Mercutio, Justinius, Heinrich, Dar, and Ginny against thousands. The adventurers set straight to work sabotaging the lumberworks and managed to set many of the huge piles of wood alight. Morguhn and Githraldul defended the party’s area with _walls of thorns_, _entangles_, and _firewalls_. Mercutio poured _fireballs_ into the woodpiles and Heinrich called in _flamestrike _ after _flamestrike_.

The western half of the delta was choked with smoke and the hobgoblin forces slowly came to life. Killing a few Hill Giants and Trolls proved to be no problem, but when the hordes of hobgoblin archers showed up the party began its fighting retreat. Three minutes into the combat the group of ten was facing 800 hobgoblin archers and by releasing solid sheets of arrows they were hitting the adventurers. Heinrich called in a massive _blade barrier_ and sounded the retreat.

The group beat a hasty path back to their ship leaving the delta in chaos behind them. Sailing back towards Zandyrium, they unleashed one more maelstrom when they sailed past the old docks destroying the four new ships resting there. There was much celebration on the ship as the party members congratulated each other on numerous kills, but more importantly, setting back Boethricus’s ship-building capacity weeks and maybe longer.

*****

A short stay in Zandyrium followed and it was decided to sail south to Thray. The adventurers had learned Thray was under attack from the massive fleet they had repelled from Zandyrium. During the sail down to Thray the group also learned via numerous _sendings_ that Boethricus’s delta army was breaking camp and leaving. According to Rothlor, they were heading in different directions and he thought the army was perhaps breaking up.

The journey to Thray proved uneventful and the city itself looked to be in excellent shape as the group approached. Two fishermen in a boat were reeling in a large net full of fish. Wassabe hailed the pair, “Ho there friends – what news?”

“The city prospers and thanks to Ampyx our nets catch a thousand more snags,” one of the fishermen responded.

“It has been an age since I have been in your fair city. I was told it was enduring a mighty attack,” Wassabe replied.

“That it might have, but for Ampyx. Today we snag our nets on the masts of the evil fleet that assailed the gem of the coast due to his efforts.”

“What be an Ampyx?” Wassabe asked.

“He is a mighty wizard. Powerful as a god. Though that dire fleet inflicted grievous wounds on our proud navy, Ampyx delivered them with a firestorm of destruction. Faster than we can strike a sail, the enemy were in their watery grave.”

“I have to meet this guy,” Mercutio said.

“Thank ye men and blood on the hook ‘til evening,” Wassabe waved at the two fishermen.

“What did that mean?” Thoren asked Wassabe.

“Catch lots of fish,” Wassabe replied.

“I hope I get some blood on the axe,” Thoren replied with a smile.

****

To the surprise of no one, the group received a huge hassle at the docks. While they waited patiently for the dockmaster, Heinrich cast a _sending_ to Captain Disod instructing him that it was safe to journey north. Captain Disod responded that he would meet the group at Thray in a couple of days. 

A bit of bureaucratic nonsense and a quick bribe from Ginny let the party into the gem of the Thraegian Coast. While they were working their way through the unusual markets of Thray a giant albatross flew directly out of the afternoon sky towards the party. The bird landed near Mercutio, dropped a scroll and took off again.

“What sort of Thraegian portent is that?” Justinius wondered aloud.

Justinius bravely grabbed the scroll and read it.

_Dear Friends,

I watched your performance at Zandyrium. Most impressive! I would be ever so delighted if you would honor me with a visit for supper this evening. My humble abode is currently located just two and one half miles west of the city gates on olive hill. I shall make it bright red so that you cannot miss it.

Admiringly your,

Ampyx of the Green Vale_

“Are we going?” Heinrich asked.

“Oh please,” Mercutio started to answer, “you know I *have* to go.”

“Very well,” Justinius replied. “I will go as well. Who am I to miss a free meal.”

The group nodded in agreement. Realizing that Captain Disod was at least a couple of days away in any case they all decided to go to meet the great Ampyx.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 26

The adventurers went off to visit Ampyx and found him to be a nice enough fellow. The ancient wizard explained how he had defended Thray at a great personal cost and felt his own time of transference to the twilight might be soon.

“What in the Hells does that mean?” Thoren asked.

“He’s ‘bout dead,” Wassabe answered.

“Oh,” Thoren said sinking back in his chair, “Ask him if we can have his stuff.”

“I’m sure he is contemplating re-writing his will for us as we speak,” Wassabe replied.

Ampyx went on to describe how the evil fleet was much more than mere humanoids and he felt that they were driven by another diabolical force. He confided there was rumored to be a cult of Mammon in some ruins not far from the city and that he felt they were connected to Boethricus’s forces.

“That would concur with my own research,” Justinius divulged in a whisper to Heinrich.

“Where are these ruins and what’s in it for us?” Wassabe asked.

Ampyx shrugged his shoulders resignedly and slumped back in his chair. “I have little to offer in rewards, however, if any of you are into the arcane arts I would willingly let you copy a couple out of my book. The truth is, we have a common enemy, and I think you could make a meaningful strike against Mammon and Boethricus if you could destroy this cult. What is of even greater concerns is that the ruins are reputed to hold the ancient magical artifact the veiled column.”

“What does that thing do?” Wassabe asked.

“I do not know,” Ampyx admitted. “The veiled column is so ancient it predates most written history and harkens back to the days of the creation. I wish I could be of more help, but alas, even my days as protector of this fine city are numbered.”

The adventurers conferred briefly and quickly agreed to explore the ruins. They grabbed a quick night’s rest in Ampyx’s manse and teleported out to the ruins the following morning.

*****

The ruins were mostly piles of stones scattered about an overgrown hillside, however, one structure stood out among the rest: a tall stone tower.





to be continued…


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 27

The adventurers moved rapidly towards the tower peeking at the other ruins as they progressed through the ancient city’s remains. They immediately noticed that the door to the old tower looked much newer than the surrounding structures. As the group entered the tower a huge stone golem stirred to the attack, almost at the same moment a silent gargoyle assassin sailed down from above and attacked Thoren at the rear of the party.

Thoren withstood the assassination attempt, but froze in shock at the rear attack. The spellcasters moaned at the sight of the golem realizing full well their spells would not accomplish much versus the construct. Thoren faced a torrent of vicious sneak attacks that reduced him to near death. The Dwarf wizard, Morguhn, not wanting to fight on two fronts, invoked a huge _wall of ice_ in front of the golem. 

The stone golem smashed at the wall and began chipping its way towards the party. Thoren smacked the gargoyle assassin with a couple of shots and the creature fled, flying to the roof of the tower. The party braced for the coming attack as the Golem continued bashing through the _wall of ice_.

The clerics and wizards began casting buffs, and as Mercutio began to cast _invisibility_ on himself he noticed an arrow streaking down from a hole in the ceiling towards him. Fortunately, Morguhn had cast _protection from arrows_ on him prior to the group’s entering the tower. Mercutio realized the rest of the adventurers were not so protected and cast _fly _ on himself to confront the gargoyle.

Mercutio quickly ascended outside the tower and found himself face-to-face with the assassin on the tower’s roof.



 
A quick missile spell killed the wounded assassin and Mercutio threw its body over the side of the structure in celebration.

DM Note: Those interested in the Gargoyle Assassin I used may find him here:
 Grummok (age 39): Male Gargoyle Rog 4/Asn2

The Stone Golem finally forced its way through the ice and was quickly swarmed by the fighter-types and clerics.





The Stone Golem did some serious damage to a couple of the adventurers, but their combined might was too much and it too fell.

An exploration of the base of the tower led to discovery a rubble-filled, but passable stairway leading down. The adventurers proceeded down with Wassabe the swashbuckler and Githraldul the ranger leading the way. As the adventurers made their way into another debris filled room they were suddenly attacked by sticky strands shot out at them. Githraldul felt every ounce of strength sapped from his body and he was being dragged into the waiting maw of a roper!





to be continued…


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 28

The limp elf’s body was being pulled directly into the roper’s gaping jaws. Githraldul began screaming as he realized he could not even move!

Wassabe hacked at the tentacles that were dragging him in as well. The rest of the group jumped into combat with the roper, but to the spellcasters’ dismay the creature kept resisting every spell they threw at it. Githraldul was near death’s door when the beast was finally vanquished.

“How about healing me a little so I can walk?” Githraldul asked.

“I don’t know how many charges this wand has left,” Heinrich confided. The cleric cured a bit of Githraldul’s strength damage and the Elf was able to struggle to his feet. “We need to leave to rest anyway.”

“I’m not really up for teleporting everyone back to the city,” Mercutio admitted.

“Let’s just camp in the woods,” Heinrich suggested.

“I’m in no shape for a tussle,” Wassabe complained. Thoren also indicated he was hurting and the clerics prayed over their wounds using most of their chants in the process. The party headed for the woods to set up camp.

*****

As darkness fell on the camp, Ginny caught something out of the corner of her eye, “Hey, is that a senser?” Wassabe turned to ask what she was she said when the pair suddenly had more company on their first watch.

Two bony fiends with scorpion-like tails lurched to the attack materializing in the middle of the camp. Ginny let loose a scream.

As Mercutio emerged from his tent both he and Ginny were frightened away by the creatures’ auras. The pair ran smack into the _thorny wall_ the ranger Githraldul had set up the night before. The fiends withstood a few spells, but the might of Thoren’s swing and the combined efforts of the rest of the crew finally conquered the fiends.

“Another attack like that and we won’t make it,” Heinrich commented.

“Whose idea was it to camp out here anyway?” Wassabe asked with a smile.

“They know we’re here,” Ginny announced.

“Who?” Justinius asked.

“I do not know, but I saw a scry  senser before those things attacked,” she answered.

“The devils likely cast a _scry_ vision spell before attacking,” Mercutio commented.

“Except that those devils do not use scry,” Justinius countered. “At least I have not heard of an Osyluth with such powers.”

“So, whoever commands them scried our position,” Wassabe offered.

“Yes,” Justinius answered solemnly.

“So we’re dealing with a powerful creature that knows we’re here and bosses devils around?” Thoren asked.

“That is the situation,” Justinius confirmed.

“I’m heading back to the tent,” Mercutio announced. “Next time allow me to die in my sleep.”

The rest of the group chuckled and headed back to their respective bedrolls as well.

The adventurers were breaking camp when another creature materialized in their midst.

To be continued…


----------



## BSF

Muhahahahah.  That's nasty Pogre.  I love it.

I have always found that players hate it when their PCs don't get enough sleep to recover spells.  Are your players the same way?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey, you killed Grummok!  

Nevertheless, I am pleased to see him antagonizing PC's in campaigns other than my own.

I think you should throw Pyrak or Hedrenatherax at them next.  

Dirge


----------



## pogre

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hey, you killed Grummok!
> 
> Nevertheless, I am pleased to see him antagonizing PC's in campaigns other than my own.
> 
> I think you should throw Pyrak or Hedrenatherax at them next.
> 
> Dirge




Hey Dirge - I love throwing your monsters at my crew, but right now most of them are a bit out of their league. Folks that have not yet picked up your monsters books over at RPGNow should do so - they are excellent!



			
				BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Muhahahahah. That's nasty Pogre. I love it.
> 
> I have always found that players hate it when their PCs don't get enough sleep to recover spells. Are your players the same way?




Of course! They really had more trouble with the Bone Devils than I anticipated, but it was great to see them injured by their own protective spells. We're delving back into the dungeon tonight!


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 29

A man in platemail appeared before the adventurers now arrayed for battle. “Hold your steel friends, I have come to add a sharp tooth to your maw of righteousness!”

“Indeed!” Justinius exclaimed. “What proof have you against a diabolical allegiance.”

“I am Breygon. I was sent here by the wizard Ampyx of the Green Vale. I am a sworn Templar against the Arch-devil Mammon. I have been tracking a Mammon cultist named Brukagg. Ampyx told me I might find him in those ruins and you fine folks would be here. Our interests are mutual, use whatever discerning magics you possess to reveal the truth to you.”

“Are we sure we need any more righteousness?” Wassabe asked. “I really think we got plenty.”

“There is never enough good and true men,” Heinrich countered.

“I find that true only at gambling tables,” Wassabe replied.

“He is a man of law,” Justinius offered. “My prayers have confirmed that much.”

“We could use the muscle,” Thoren added. “Plus, if he falls, I have dibs on that plate.”

“Now that’s a possible bonus I had not considered,” Wassabe said enthusiastically.

Justinius piercing gaze and scowl quieted Thoren and Wassabe at least momentarily.

The adventurers conferred further and after a few more prayers, decided to accept Breygon’s added muscle to their endeavors. The group made their way back to the tower and found numerous signs of activity.

“A group of five were moving about the chamber,” Githraldul said. The ranger’s voice was low and tense as he continued to concentrate on the tracks and signs, “One of them was a big fellow, possibly a couple of bone devils with them.”

“Where do the tracks lead?” Thoren asked.

“They came up, looked around, and went back down the stairs,” Githraldul responded.

Thoren headed for the stairs and started going down.

“Hold Thoren,” Heinrich called. “Let us be watchful, lest we blunder into a trap.”

“Or another roper creature,” Githraldul added.

“I should take point to look for traps,” Ginny suggested.

“I shall be your shield valiant lady,” Breygon piped up.

“Great,” Ginny commented sarcastically, “Now at least I don’t have to worry about maintaining any element of stealth.”

Following a bit of bickering, the group settled on a marching order and proceeded down the stairs. The stairs opened up into the chamber of the roper, which was still unoccupied. Githraldul again noted a lot of activity in this area and it was obvious that the roper’s bloated corpse had been inspected.

Layout of the former Roper’s Lair




The adventurers pushed forward, entering a chamber illuminated by a strange yellow-green diffused glow. The far wall of the chamber held four glowing runes. Two passageways led out of the chamber.

Ginny carefully searched the chamber and pronounced it trap free. Heinrich approached the runes and cast _read magic_. He quickly recoiled in horror as the blood left his face and dismissed the spell.

“What’s wrong Heinrich?” Mercutio asked.

“They are some sort of diabolical disjunctive spell.”

“What’s that?” Wassabe asked.

“Something that would mess with our magic,” Mercutio answered.

“I vote we don’t read it then,” Thoren suggested.

“Ummm, yes – that decision has been made,” Heinrich answered.

Breygon noted a fiery red-orange glow was emanating from the end of the hallway to the north.

“Well, let’s take the southern passage then,” Ginny suggested.

Layout of the Runes Room – note: top = South




*****

The southern passage wound around a bit and culminated in a tee. 




The adventurers turned east and found a door. Ginny announced the portal contained a magical trap and that she had managed to disarm it.

“What kind of ward was it?” Mercutio asked.

“A symbol of _blinding_ I believe,” Ginny answered.

“Nasty,” Justinius commented.

Opening the door the party found numerous crates and barrels. The crates contained a hard wafer-like bread and the barrels were full of a mediocre wine. Mercutio cast _detect magic_ for the sake of thoroughness. To everyone’s surprise the bread in particular radiated an aura of strong evil magic.





Breygon methodically destroyed each morsel of bread.

“Another great victory for righteous bakers everywhere!” Wassabe proclaimed.

The group headed down the other passage. They found a bedroom with an invisible servant that continually prepared the room for sleeping. It was a cozy, practical room with little of interest. The fireplace had a magical fire that radiated heat, but nothing further was found.





“No other exits?” Wassabe asked.

“Only the glowing northern one we passed in the camber of runes,” Ginny confirmed.

“Onward! To the pits of hell,” Justinius exclaimed.

“Is he joking?” Thoren whispered to Wassabe.

“With him ye’ never know,” Wassabe responded.

Southern Layout




to be continued…


----------



## pogre

A picture of Heinrich's new figure can be found in my miniatures and models thread.


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 30

The heat of the flaming chamber was becoming intense and Ginny fell back. “It’s too hot for me, another few seconds up there and my hair would have caught fire,” she said.

“Is there anything in the chamber?” Heinrich asked.

“I should not think so,” Ginny replied. “It is nothing but flame and fire.”

Thoren called back to the group, “It’s hot, but I don’t think anyone is in there.”

A defiant, mighty, fiery fist of fury extended out of the flaming room and struck Thoren. The surprised fighter’s knees temporarily buckled under the pain.

Thoren turned and bravely trudge into the room to face the huge elder elemental. Flaming fist after flaming fist struck the fighter. Breygon called on a small prayer to help shield him from the fire and charged in to help Thoren. The fire elemental turned his wrath on the paladin and soon had the holy fighter near death and forced to withdraw. 

Thoren refused to yield, however, and another massive fiery fist spelled his doom. Thoren fell.

Heinrich healed Breygon while Mercutio and Githraldul moved to the attack. Wassabe braved attacks from the fire elemental to pull Thoren’s body out of the flaming chamber. A final combined assault of arrows, spells, and steel destroyed the elder elemental.

“What in the hells was that thing? A demon?” Wassabe asked.

“We will find no demons here,” Breygon answered.

“Nor was it a devil,” Justinius added. “It was the largest fire elemental I have ever seen. Someone wanted that room guarded, and guarded well.”

Ginny was on one knee near Thoren’s heavily burned corpse. She looked up to Heinrich asked, “Can he be brought back?”

“If his spirit is willing, I have a resurrection scroll,” Heinrich answered.

“I can sense his spirit wants to return. It is not his time to go,” Justinius added.

Heinrich performed the ritual employing the resurrection scroll to call Thoren back to life.

Thoren’s throat was dry and caked with soot, but he still managed a raspy ‘thank you.’

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 31

The chamber the elder elemental had fought in remained a fiery inferno but the adventurers decided to brave the flames to move to the hallway beyond. Dar, Heinrich’s follower, would remain behind in the runes chamber and keep an eye on the other passages. 

The hallway beyond the flaming chamber led them to a stairway leading down. 

Ginny snuck ahead of the group down the stairway. The chamber she entered contained a large pit with a number of translucent, glistening, two-foot long larvae with humanoid heads. Four bone devils moved around the pit sticking the larvae and taking delight in their petty tortures. The devils immediately turned their attention to Ginny.

Ginny was overwhelmed with fear and rushed back up the stairs. She brushed past the other adventurers and could not be stopped. Thoren tried to ask her what she had seen, but she continued running into the room of flame.

Breygon and Githraldul moved up to the stairs and announced to the rest of the group what the chamber held. Heinrich announced that he was retreating, as the recent healing prayers had tapped him of power. The adventurers began a tactical retreat with the paladin and ranger guarding the rear. The bone devils showed no signs of desiring to leave their precious larvae.

Ginny continued her mad dash, singeing her locks as she moved through the flaming chamber. As she ran past Dar he called out to her, but to no avail. As she rushed into the former lair of the roper she spotted a tall, beautiful woman with a huge coil of rope, and expansive bat-like wings. The terror had not left her, and she wiggled past the woman and her rope, flying up the stairs.

The rest of the adventurers continued their retreat. Githraldul spotted the woman in the former roper lair and took a shot at her. She disappeared before the arrow struck home. Githraldul announced what happened to the others. Heinrich cast _true seeing_ and confirmed she had indeed left the chamber.

The adventurers congregated in the former roper’s den and prepared to ascend the stairs.

“Did Ginny run through here?” Justinius asked.

“Yes, she ran through here,” Githraldul replied.

“We need to make haste to catch her,” Wassabe said.

“No need,” Ginny stated as she slowly descended the stairs.

“Are you alright?” Wassabe asked her.

“I was affected by the devil’s aura, but it has passed. Unfortunately, I have seen something much worse.”

“I saw her,” Githraldul commented. “The Erinyes does not concern me.”

“No,” Ginny replied quietly. “I agree the Erinyes is not a big problem. The huge red dragon she was atop just outside the tower *is[b/] however.”





“Mercutio, just how many teleportation spells can you cast?” Wassabe asked.

To be continued…*


----------



## spacehulkster

to be continued.....?

or maybe not!

PRAY FOR US!  For we are afraid, very afraid.  (I think I soiled myself!)


----------



## Scorch

*Neat Dragon!*

I love that dragon!  I enjoyed your posting on the art thread showing how you built it.  The flame gout is inspired.

FYI, I bit the bullet and decided to start Live Journal posting some of my projects.  Right now I am posting some of the dragon toys I have been mounting on six inch bases.

Check it out:

http://www.livejournal.com/users/gm_scorch/

Scorch


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 32

“We had better find a place to camp,” Heinrich suggested. “Let’s head back to the bedroom area we saw earlier.”

“What happened to teleporting out of here?” Wassabe asked.

“I do not have enough power to get us all out today,” Mercutio conceded.

The group retired to the bedroom and set up watches. The following morning the hall outside of the room had a grayish-black smoke clinging near the floor. The smoke had the distinctive odor of brimstone. The adventurers returned to the runes room and the ranger Githraldul found a fresh trail leading towards the room where they had slept the previous night.

“That means they were just outside our room,” Thoren stated.

“Or as you suggested earlier, we missed a secret passage,” Wassabe added.

Githraldul followed the trail into the passage, but the adventurers’ movements across the flagstone surface had obscured the trail. The elf began searching the passage very carefully. Finally he declared, “This is an illusionary wall.”

The group arrayed themselves into battle order and stepped through the barrier. They were immediately confronted by a Shield Guardian, which took a while to beat but caused no serious problems.

Mercutio cast _Gust of Wind_ to clear the passageway from the lingering smoke. The sight ahead of them took their breath away. A huge column dominated the far side of the chamber. The column’s front was pulsing with energy and flame. Atop the column a young human female was chained and eviscerated allowing her blood to cascade down the structure. Next, to the column was heinous fiend with the lower torso of a great snake, an erinyes, and a human mage of some sort. The evil of the chamber was palpable, the countering good aura of the paladin Breygon allowed most of the adventurers to resist the fear washing over them. Unfortunately, it was too much for Thoren and he bolted from the room.

The evil creatures came out swinging and a _Ray of Disintegrate_ barely missed Wassabe. The adventurers sustained a vicious barrage from the evil group, but once the Erinyes perished and Wassabe killed the mage the fiend decided he had enough. The creature slithered through the gate in the column and disappeared.

“What was that thing?” Mercutio asked.

“I think it was an aspect of Mammon,” Justinius answered. “I also think this is a foul portal to Hell itself.”

The adventurers tried numerous methods to destroy the column without success. They gave up and called on Ampyx for help. The wizard welcomed them and told them this would be the last time he would see them. He gave each member of the party a special gift, dismissed his massive red manse, destroyed the column and faded into the twilight.

*****

The adventurers met with Disod, Captain of the Last Coin, who presented them with the impressive sum of 40,000 gold for their share of the ship’s profits from the last few months.

“And now, my good friends, I must say goodbye,” Captain Disod said.

“What do you mean?” Heinrich asked.

“I’m done. I’m retiring.” Captain Disod smiled broadly.

“Can you at least suggest a replacement?” Wassabe asked.

“I know of none. I am sure you will find someone worthy of your generosity. You have my heartfelt thanks friends – I will never forget you.”

Heinrich was preparing to protest that the Captain had left them in an impossible position when he received a _sending_:

*From Silcrass the Aranea:*
_Thank you my friends! It is a beautiful spellbook that Ampyx gave me. I have dire news though. Come to the cave quickly!”_

Heinrich passed this on to the other adventurers. 

Wassabe paid for a room for Captain Disod to stay at the inn until at least morning so they could discuss his retirement plans. 

Heinrich asked, “What should I tell Silcrass?”

As the group debated what to say in response another _Sending_ came:

*From Bishop Polariate, head of the Church of Siegphorus:*
_Rothlor missing. Emperor seeks council. Return to Zandyrium at earliest opportunity. Lord Heliophos wants a meeting. Inform on expected return time._

“We should go straight to Silcrass,” Mercutio announced.

“Hold on,” Heinrich frowned. “I just received more information.”

To be continued…


----------



## BSF

Pogre,
You are mean.  You are feeding the PCs too many things all at once.  How can they possibly handle all of it at this moment?  

Well, 'cause they are heroes right?  

I dig it.  I wonder what the players thought about it though?


----------



## pogre

BSF - more choices coming 


Zandyrium
Episode 33

At Bison Cave a day’s ride from Zandyrium –

Silcrass the Aranea fawned over his mate, Neolepta as he waited for Heinrich’s response to his _sending_ requesting an audience. He was certain the cleric would come and finally, Silcrass could reward him for the magnificent gifts they had bestowed upon him. First, they had saved his precious Neolepta, and now, they had delivered a formidable spellbook to him via one of the most powerful wizards in the northern world.

*Heinrich returned the sending:*
“Coming your way within the hour.”

Silcrass folded his arms in satisfaction. _It was good to have friends_, he thought.

*****

Meanwhile, back in Thray – 

“What about Captain Disod?” Wassabe complained.

“He is retired we will hire another,” Mercutio answered.

“I don’t think ye’ understand desert-foot, this is a grade-A captain with an eye fer’ merchandise. They don’t grow on trees,” Wassabe protested.

“Look Wassabe, I understand. I am loathe to give up on Captain Disod as well. However, we have other pressing matters and the captain does have a right to retire,” Heinrich said.

“Yer cookin’ the golden goose ‘ere mates. What could possibly be more important than our trading ventures?”

“We’re going to Bison Cave and then to Zandyrium,” Mercutio stated. “You’re welcome to come or go.”

“Ye’ know I’m coming. It’s just a shame that’s all.” Wassabe muttered something more under his breath, but ceased his discernable audible objections.

“It will take me a couple of trips,” Mercutio announced.

“Let’s get going then,” Thoren said.

*****

Bison’s Cave –
“Wow Silcrass! This place is amazing!” Ginny exclaimed. A massive complex of web screens, tunnels, chambers, and sacks covered the entirety of the massive cavern complex.

“Thank you,” the Aranea replied modestly. He no longer bothered to change form in front of his friends. They seemed comfortable with his alien-arachnid appearance.

“You have been busy,” Mercutio agreed.

“How is your mate, Neolepta?” Justinius asked.

“She has completely recovered thanks to your help. She will be joining us shortly.” The Aranea waved a limb haphazardly towards a corner of the room. “She continues to work on the deeper chambers.”

“You are preparing to have children then,” Wassabe surmised.

“Err, yes,” Silcrass answered. “Neolepta is most excited at the prospect. Although the hormones are playing hell with her demeanor.”

{Note to readers: Two of us at the table were dealing with pregnant wives at the time and were intimately familiar with such mood swings. Justinius's (Hairy Minotaur) wife has given birth to a beautiful baby girl, Emily this past week.}

“I heard that,” Neolepta’s feminine voice drifted down from above. Neolepta had assumed the form of a beautiful fey in a sweeping gown.

Silcrass chuckled.

“My friend, we would love to stay and visit, but you said you had pressing news?” Heinrich said.

“It’s true,” Silcrass confirmed. “A fortnight ago, a friend of yours by the name of Rothlor came to my lair. He said it was critical that he contact you and asked if I knew where you were at that moment. I admitted that I did not, but offered to make a _sending_. He refused; apparently concerned it might be intercepted. He mentioned a fear of a diabolical influence in the emperor’s government.”

“What sort of influence?” Justinius asked.

“He would not say,” Silcrass answered. “He was most interested in passing information along to you. He felt sure he was going to be sent off on a wild goose chase to get him out of the way.”

“That explains the _sending_ from your temple,” Ginny suggested.

“Not necessarily,” Heinrich retorted.

“I fear your friend may be in serious trouble,” Silcrass said.

“I agree, which is why I must go to my temple immediately,” Heinrich declared.

“Why do I feel like a fish in a net?” Wassabe whispered to Thoren.

To be continued…


----------



## ledded

Great stuff man, keep up the good work.


----------



## pogre

Thanks Ledded!

Zandyrium
Episode 34

Mercutio teleported Heinrich, Justinius, and Wassabe to Zandyrium. Heinrich left directly to meet with his bishop.

“What news Father Polariate?” Heinrich asked.

“None, I’m afraid at least from Rothlor,” the bishop answered. “The Imperial Guard forced Rothlor to accompany a trade caravan bound for Kalcedon.”

Kalcedon was the last large human settlement to the north. It had been sacked in the last year by the forces of Boethricus and reportedly most of the populace killed.

“Kalcedon?” Heinrich asked.

“Yes, we received a trade caravan from that fair city a month ago. The emperor is most anxious to re-establish trade routes to the north and restore normalcy. Most of his council are now of the opinion that the hobgoblin invasion is over.”

“That’s what they are calling it? The Hobgoblin invasion?” Heinrich could scarcely believe the council’s optimistic misnomer.

Bishop Prolariate smiled. “Take a deep breath young cleric. You are on the edge of anger and hysteria. We men are shortsighted creatures and quick political developments are part of our nature. Apparently, a group of resistance fighters in Kalcedon have retaken the city and the Hobgoblins have abandoned the city.”

“This all makes no sense,” Heinrich tapped his forehead for emphasis. “Boethricus creates three of the largest armies in the world. He sweeps over the northern hemisphere, destroying half the dwarven population in the bargain, and then he gives up?”

“Your stand here against his fleet and the blow against his camp in the delta played a part,” Bishop Polariate began.

“No, no, no,” Heinrich muttered. “He had powerful allies, including fiends that could easily dispatch me and all of my comrades. It does not fit together.”

“Perhaps the fiends are the clue. Boethricus is no longer in the world.”

“I am aware of that,” Heinrich admitted.

“Where would he be then?” the bishop countered.

“I have considered the possibility of his involvement in the eternal wars of Hell,” Heinrich stated. “However, he seemed to be serving Mammon so well.”

“Mammon?” Bishop Prolariate allowed an eyebrow to arch.

“We gathered significant evidence that Boethricus is a servant of the Arch-Devil Mammon. His works in this world must have pleased his new lord greatly.”

“Now, young cleric, I must caution you. To double guess or make conjectures concerning the politics of Hell is a dangerous thing at best. What should concern us is the fate of Rothlor.”

“Of course,” Heinrich agreed.

“The emperor’s council is preparing to meet with you and your companions. We should not keep them waiting.”

*****

Mercutio managed to haul the rest of the group back into Zandyrium in time for the meeting with the emperor’s council.

The head of the Imperial Guard stood and asked, “What happened at Thray? What are the details of the attack there?”

“The fleet of Boethricus was destroyed by a powerful mage, named Ampyx,” Justinius announced.

The assembled council murmured in recognition of the name Ampyx.

“Given your view of the battle’s aftermath,” one of the generals began, “In your view, what is the best way to attack the city?”

“There is no good way,” Heinrich interjected. “Ampyx destroyed their entire fleet with one apparent spell.”

“So you cannot defeat this mage?” the general asked mockingly.

Heinrich was in a most painful predicament. Naturally, he knew that the mage Ampyx had ascended to the twilight. He also knew the Emperor had very serious designs on retaking Thray and the rest of the Thraegian Coast. His loyalties to his church and city were his first priority, but he also understood a war against the Thraegian Coast could be devastating. The war would leave both Zandyrium and Thray in much weaker conditions and perhaps primed for destruction by another force – like Boethricus.

He chose his words carefully. “If the mage Ampyx were to present himself for battle at his full strength, we would not stand even a remote chance of defeating him.”

Wassabe’s wide grin was annoying Heinrich to no end as he looked at the now silent council.

The group was given the assignment of finding the ranger Rothlor and dismissed.

Wassabe rubbed up against Heinrich on the way out, “That a way father.” He winked.

Heinrich just shook his head and proceeded out of the palace.

*****

The Princess’s Barrel was a reassuring place to the adventurers that was immune to time and turmoil. The tavern was the closest thing to home any of them had at the moment.

“We need a new captain for The Last Coin,” Mercutio said.

“Ginny and me thought we’d ‘ead to the docks and see what there is to see,” Wassabe said.

“I’m coming,” Thoren stood up.

“Just make sure you run it by us before finalizing any deals,” Heinrich demanded.

“Course we will Heiny! I would not let a chance for you to use your new found guile pass by!” Wassabe winked at the cleric.

Heinrich felt the blood rush to his face.

“You did the right thing,” Justinius reassured Heinrich. “I must take my leave to do some research.”

“May I be of assistance?” Heinrich asked.

“Not at this point,” Justinius answered. “It is all fairly preliminary at this stage. I may take you up on that offer later though.”

“Very well, take good care,” Heinrich said.

Justinius left the Princess’s Barrel with his pack containing a tome he had discovered on their last adventure. He had told the rest of the party the book was not of significance and stashed it into his pack. The truth was, even with a preliminary glance, he could see the mind numbing powerful planar information the tome contained. A mere glance at the title would arouse the curiosity of any scholar:

_The Binding and Use of Soul Larvae in Domination of Diabolical Minions_

to be continued…


----------



## Malystrx

Uh no not the dreaded B.U.S.L.D.D.M BOOK!  Wassabe better watch his heiney!


----------



## pogre

Malystrx said:
			
		

> Uh no not the dreaded B.U.S.L.D.D.M BOOK!  Wassabe better watch his heiney!




You're just fortunate I did not see this mocking prior to this evening's game young elf!


----------



## Malystrx

Oh, no I am going to have to reach in my coin pouch and pay off the Greatest and Most wonderful DM I have ever, ever played with for that silly remark  (did I mention how great of a DM you are?) oh, boy am I in trouble!


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 35

Down on the docks of Zandyrium merchant ships and warehouses once again were bustling with energy. Remnants of the naval battle of a mere six weeks ago were gone. Barrels were rolling and the bustle of the place made Wassabe smile.

“Good to see things back to normal eh?” Wassabe asked Ginny.

“If only they were,” Ginny replied.

“Yer’ as bad as that ole’ sourpuss Heinrich. Today is as good as yesterday I sez’.”

Ginny just smiled in response. The trio made their way over to the dockmaster’s office and learned they might have a bit of problem getting a captain due to demand from the Emperor. The Empire was offering decent contracts to almost every captain on the wharf and most were taking the sure money.

“You need to get a Captain or a mate as they come of a trader to have a chance I’d say,” the Dockmaster advised.

As they left the dockmaster’s office Wassabe again groused that they had left Thray prematurely and that it was ridiculous trying to hire a captain for a boat 450 miles away. Consumed by his own complaining, Wassabe had not noticed that Ginny led him and Thoren to a merchant that had just come on. As he looked up he exclaimed, “Aye! There may be a Captain here. Thoren stay down here on the wharf; we’ll be back here directly.” The pair swung on board to see.

“This is Captain Isomara,” the mate introduced the Captain.

“I see yer’ deliverin’ a merchant,” Wassabe stated.

“True, but I’ve got a mind to walkabout a bit,” Captain Isomara replied.

“We have a sea proposition,” Wassabe said. “Are ye’ under contract yet?”

“Perhaps the gent has missed my earlier statement – I’m aiming for a walkabout,” the Captain replied.

“This is a proposition worth hearing,” Wassabe countered. “Captain of a fine ship, a bit larger than this with free reign on the route and product.”

The Captain tried to appear nonchalant, but Ginny could sense instantly the Captain was interested.

“Terms?” the Captain asked.

“If ye’ be the man, 50% of profits to command and crew. Yer’ division.”

“Let’s see your vessel then,” the Captain stated.

“I need to run you past our folks. How ‘bout supper tonight?” Wassabe asked.

“Tell your folks I want 500 gold on top. Right out front and I pick my own crew or don’t waste my time.”

“Oi! 500 in advance?” Wassabe gasped in feigned disgust.

“We can arrange that,” Ginny quickly interjected.

“Good,” Captain Isomara looked at Ginny. “I will see you at supper.”

*****

As Ginny and Wassabe began walking back to the Princess’s Barrel they discussed the Captain.

“Ye’ jumped the gun – that’s all I’m saying,” Wassabe offered.

“Look, he wants earnest money. We’ve probably lost that much cash already with the _Coin_ just sitting in Thray. Besides he is going to hear about those imperial contracts as soon as he moves around the wharves some. We need this guy.” Ginny picked up the pace as she argued her point.

“Ye’ may be right, but 500 cash is a lot in specie to pony up for a fellow we know nothing about,” Wassabe said.

“That’s where the casters come in. We’ll let them make the call.”

“Fair enough,” Wassabe said. “Can we tell Heinrich it’s 600 up front and have a little fun?”

“No,” Ginny answered.

*****

“We think we’ve found our man,” Ginny announced.

“Really?” Heinrich turned to face the trio. “That was fast.”

“You will meet him tonight at dinner.”

“Excellent!” Heinrich replied.

“But he wants 700 gold up front,” Wassabe warned.

“What?” Heinrich replied.

“No, he only wants 500,” Ginny shot Wassabe a stern stare.

“Can’t a man get a finder’s fee?” Wassabe smiled.

Just then Mercutio walked in and handed Thoren a large bag.

“What’s that?” Wassabe asked.

“Mercutio converted all of my gold to gems,” Thoren answered.

“Yer’ going to just carry 10,000 in gems around?” Wassabe was genuinely taken aback.

“For now,” Thoren answered.

“Let’s go meet this Captain of yours,” Heinrich stated. “I’ll leave a message for Justinius to join us.”

“Whatever happens, it needs to be quick. We need to leave to look for Rothlor tomorrow,” Mercutio said.

“Once I cast a couple of spells in the morning, we will have a much better handle on the scope of our mission,” Heinrich promised.

"I think I just got me a new mission. Where ye' sleeping tonight Thoren?" Wassabe asked.

Thoren rolled his eyes in response.

The group left the tavern and headed back towards the docks.

To be continued…


----------



## Parlan

pogre said:
			
		

> “He’s ‘bout dead,” Wassabe answered.
> 
> “Oh,” Thoren said sinking back in his chair, “Ask him if we can have his stuff.”




Snicker.  I LOVE these guys!!!

Could you fill me in on The Last Coin?  Is it just a ship from previous adventures that's now a cash cow or is there something more?


----------



## pogre

Parlan said:
			
		

> Snicker.  I LOVE these guys!!!
> 
> Could you fill me in on The Last Coin?  Is it just a ship from previous adventures that's now a cash cow or is there something more?




Exactly, _The Last Coin_ is a ship the party gained after chasing down an enemy of the Empire. They were given a junior seat in the Merchants' Guild and a partial salt concession. The ship has proven extremely profitable thus far, but obviously they have just lost their very talented Captain Disod and are about to make Captain Isomara an offer.


----------



## hwoolsey

_The Last Coin_ is the flagship of the _Fortune's Favor_ trading house's fleet.

(Mind you, it's also our *only* ship right now, but we're talking about changing that.)

The good Captain Disod (who we obviously made too good an arrangement with) managed to make us about 60K gp in his ventures, split amongst all the investors from our party. Mind you, since that means he also made about that much for himself and the crew, I'm not surprised he has chosen to retire.

Pogre has great background rules for trading. All the background stuff he includes in his game (the structure and rules of the merchant's guild in Zandyrium, deciding on what goods to trade, wrangling to get imperial permission to purchase property in Zandyrium, etc.) are a big part of why I enjoy it so much.

Hank


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 36

The group of adventurers gathered for supper in a backroom in one of their favorite taverns with Captain Isomara.

“I am sure you have told the others, but would you mind filling me in on your experiences Captain,” Githraldul asked.

“Ivory Coast and back many a day. If you were a sailor that’s all you’d need to know. But, I’ll give you more in the bargain; down the Thraegian so many times I recognize the barnacles, and around the horn a couple dozen as well.”

“Ye’ been to the Chimeyan slave pits then?” Wassabe asked.

“Indeed not, fair mariner,” the Captain replied. “I have outrun one of their riggers though.”

“This is a tale worth hearin’,” Wassabe commented and promptly leaned back in his chair.

“That I can manage,” the captain stated and lit a pipe before beginning. “I was only a mate on the voyage and had been on the Ivory Coast run twice before. I must say the shares always agreed with me and our captain was a solid man.”

“Who was the captain?” Wassabe asked.

“Prareton, a man who was about to prove his worth,” Captain Isomara answered. “We were sailing a sleek half-dhao, _The Vienta_. She was a quick skimmer nothing like these fat, northern cogs.”

Heinrich frowned just slightly, the captain had just described their ship, _The Last Coin_, and for some odd reason he did not really like the vessel  being labeled that way by her possible future captain.

“We were on course to the trading town of Koilada with a hull full of rosen wood and parches gum,” Isomara continued.

“Wait,” Githraldul objected. “You were going to one of the most legendary trading cities in the known world with rosen wood and parches gum?”

“It may be junk to you fair elf, but on the Ivory Coast Rosen Wood is highly sought after,” Captain Isomara answered.

“Why don’t I load up with some wood and have ole’ Mercutio here zap me down to the coast?” Thoren asked.

“It does not work like that,” Mercutio answered. “There are real problems teleporting over the Tropenmark {1}.”

“You mean teleportation only works in the northern hemisphere?” Wassabe asked.

“Sort of, I’ll explain later. Let’s allow the Captain to finish his story,” Mercutio insisted.

“Two black sails rose over the horizon and began to close,” Captain Isomara took a long drink. “Chimeyan slavers at full sail and just bouncing across the waves. Captain Prareton tried moving the sails in every combination, but it was of no use – the Chimeyans kept coming. They began calling out to us to set anchor if we wanted to live. They were that close.”

“They spoke the common tongue of the Empire?” Justinius asked.

“Well enough to call for us to surrender at least,” the captain answered. “Prareton wasn’t done though. He ordered _The Vienta_ turned about under full sail. We all looked at each other in disbelief. The reason half-dhaos aren’t used much today is because they are small and delicate. Here was our captain calling for an about face into two ships treble her size.”

Captain Isomara paused to take another drink.

“We trusted our captain and turned her about under full sail. We charged right between the two Chimeyan ships. They were so close we could smell their rotten breath, but Prareton’s maneuver so surprised them they did not even manage to get their grapple hooks off the deck.”

“What happened when the Chimeyans turned around?” Wassabe asked.

“That was the genius of Captain Prareton’s move. The Chimeyans, while a clip faster than us, could not turn around readily. We quickly made progress and within a half hour or so we left them behind. Captain Prareton tacked around and we made it to Koilada with rosenwood to boot.”

“Whatever happened to Captain Prareton? Did he retire?” Ginny asked.

“Alas no, he was finally captured by Chimeyan Slavers – gods save his soul.”

“I’m anxious to hear Mercutio’s explanation on the limitations of his magic,” Heinrich stated.

“The Tropenmark is a wild magic area. Much like the tides and trade winds that stir the seas around the boot, the mana of magic is likewise stirred. Magic in the tropics is unpredictable at best and at times unavailable.”

“Why would anyone go there?” Morguhn piped up.

“Well, I have an idea,” Captain Prareton offered. “I made just under 2,000 gold on that same voyage and my share was two-and-a-half percent.”

Heinrich nearly choked on some bread he was chewing on. 

Wassabe laughed and said, “I told you. Who has been wanting to go to the Ivory Coast this whole time?”

“Where will you take _The Last Coin_ captain?” Justinius asked.

“It depends,” Captain Isomara answered.

“On what?”

“What she looks like. Let’s go have a walk and check her out,” Isomara suggested.

“That would be one long walk!” Wassabe laughed.

“Um, yes,” Justinius stuttered. “There is something you should know captain.”

{1}Tropenmark – the latitude that marks the tropics.


----------



## Malystrx

hmmm, 10k gold pieces in Thoren's bag...Boy an elf sure could use some new arrows!


----------



## OaxacanWarrior

Pogre, this is a great story hour!  I really like the pics interspersed throughout the story too.  Keep up the great work!  I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## pogre

Thanks Oaxacan Warrior! I am finishing some cool projects for the campaign shortly and will certainly add more pics in the near future. Thanks again for reading.

Zandyrium
Episode 37

The party hired Captain Isomara and informed him that his vessel was in dock at Thray 600 miles away. Mercutio promised to _teleport_ him down to that city with enough seed money to get things started. Isomara expressed some concern at being able to raise a crew in a foreign city, but the 500 gold advance put him a much more optimistic mood. The seed money the group forked over, 7,200 gold, further impressed him.

“I will require one small favor Captain,” Mercutio stated.

“What is that?” Isomara asked.

“A lock of hair,” Mercutio answered and snipped a small bunch of hair from the captain’s head.

“I’d have given him my whole head of hair for 500 gold,” Wassabe complained.

“What’s that about?” Captain Isomara asked.

“Merely a safety precaution,” Mercutio answered.

The captain nodded, not really wanting to further delve into the motivations of a Saracen-touched sorcerer.

Good evenings were passed around and all retired to bed.

*****

The following morning Mercutio, Thoren, and Wassabe _Teleported_ off to Thray. To their disappointment, but not surprise, the entire crew of _The Last Coin_ was gone. Captain Isomara promised to raise a skeleton crew as soon as possible and head back to Zandyrium.

“Ole’ Justinius isn’t going to like that much,” Wassabe commented.

“Like what?” Thoren asked.

“A skeleton crew,” Wassabe responded.

Mercutio quickly picked up his walking stick and applied two quick whacks to Wassabe’s crown.

“I guess I deserved that,” Wassabe admitted with a grin.

“You’re damn right you did,” Mercutio agreed.

The trio _ teleported_ back to Zandyrium.

*****

“Three _sendings_ and nothing back yet?” Justinius asked.

“I’m afraid so,” Heinrich answered, “but I am going to attempt to _scry_ him this morning.”

“May I watch?” Morguhn asked.

“Of course,” Heinrich answered. Heinrich went through a short ritual and peered into a large bowl full of oil. The sheen of the oil began to separate and the image of Rothlor appeared. “He is in some sort of cavern,” Heinrich reported.

“Any details?” Githraldul asked.

“Well, no… Wait! Yes, I see a door with bars. He is tied up. He is being held prisoner.” Heinrich’s voice was racing as he described the scene.

“He’s alive then?” Githraldul asked.

“Yes,” Heinrich answered.

“Yet, it seems he cannot hear us,” Morguhn observed.

“Or perhaps, he just cannot respond,” Heinrich postulated. The cleric continued watching the scene until it finally faded from view a few minutes later. “I shall cast another _sending_ and let him know we are coming in the off chance he can receive the _sendings_ but cannot respond.”

Heinrich quickly concluded a simple _sending_ ritual and as he finished Mercutio, Thoren, and Wassabe arrived.

“How did it go?” Morguhn asked.

“Well, the captain is making a skeleton crew and Mercutio whacked Wassabe over the head a couple of times, and they agreed he deserved it,” Thoren answered.

“What in the Hells is he talking about?” Ginny asked.

“He means it went fine,” Wassabe answered.

“Our preparations are ready let us take leave to trail Rothlor’s caravan,” Githraldul suggested.

“I have to make a quick trip to the imperial palace and then we can go,” Heinrich replied.

To be continued…


----------



## megamania

I can see I'm not the only one with a twisted sence of humor.  Good show.


----------



## BSF

It's been a while since I had a window in which I could post.  

Pogre, I like Captain Isomara.  I hope the PCs have made a good choice.

It looks like they are really taking advantage of their abilities to travel.  It's fun to watch.


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 38

Heinrich moved through the Imperial palace unchallenged. The cleric was now known as one of the “heroes of the battle at the chain” after he and his fellow casters had driven off Boethricus’s fleet. Heinrich planned to use his renown to good effect to gain access to the inner workings of the palace. He had cast _true seeing_ prior to entering the palace.

Making his way to General Kilphus’s office, Heinrich stopped to chat with a few officers in the halls. He learned the plans to move against Thray were still in development and that the Royal Council was none to thrilled with the reservations he had expressed earlier. Heinrich continued down the flagstone hallways to the oaken double doors of Kilphus’s office. He knocked heavily on the door.

“Come in,” Kilphus called out. Heirich swung the door open and saw the general huddled over a dozen or more maps with a monocle eyeing the Thraegian Coast. Two aides stood nearby and viewed Heinrich suspiciously. “Welcome Heinrich!”

Heinrich returned the general’s warm greeting. “I see you are still contemplating the invasion plans for Thray.”

“It is the emperor’s will,” General Kilphus admitted. “Fortunately, he is willing to discuss a number of approaches and is carefully considering the possibilities.”

“I should like very much to speak with him,” Heinrich stated.

“You know that is not possible now,” Kilphus frowned. “There are possibilities for you though. I know Bishop Prolariate has brought your name up in connection with an extremely important position in our guard.”

“Oh?” Heinrich tried not to sound taken aback. “I had no idea.”

“Well. I probably should not have said anything, but I think you will be pleased. I’ll leave the rest to the Bishop. What can I do for you today?”

“I was just checking around to see what the status of the invasion plans were,” Heinrich said. “I was hoping to again voice my concerns of such plans.”

“And you have,” General Kilphus smiled and returned to viewing the maps.

“Good day General,” Heinrich said moving to leave.

“Good day Heinrich,” the General replied.

Heinrich took his leave. He had the nagging feeling that his _true seeing_ prayer was not working in the palace. The protections of the palace prevented _teleportation_, _scrying_ and many other investigative/movement spells, but he had not thought of it blocking _true seeing_. He could not be sure.

*****

The adventurers set off to find Rothlor. They trailed the caravan through the lower foothills on the roads to Kalcedon. Approximately a week out of Kalcedon they came upon a fork on the road where an ambush had apparently gone down sometime earlier. Wagons were burned, corpses were strewn about, and the smell of burnt flesh was still in the air.

The group followed the trail to the north and came upon yet another ambush site. This one was apparently much earlier. Githraldul felt strongly this was probably the caravan that Rothlor was escorting. The party continued on the trail and blundered into their own ambush!

*KABOOM!*

A *HUGE* _fireball_ exploded in the midst of the party catching them completely by surprise! A demonic beast veiled in fire emerged from behind a rocky outcropping and began assaulting the adventurers. Heinrich moved forward casting _invisibility purge_ to try and root out the spell caster.

A barrage of arrows began sailing into the party from both sides of the path. Thoren and Wassabe headed towards the previously hidden archers. Githraldul began shooting at the archers too. The enemy soon found the woods offered no cover from Githraldul’s withering hail of missiles. Ginny launched an excellent back stab into the fiery infernal that was assaulting Justinius. 

*KABOOM!*

Another massive _fireball_ shook the core of the party. Githraldul and Ginny nearly went straight down and Heinrich was hurting badly. The cleric continued trundling forward despite the damage and revealed the spell caster on a knoll just ahead next to the path. Githraldul backed off a bit and launched several arrows at the caster. Ginny tried to ward off the demon, but it’s fiery claws soon had her down. Wassabe rushed into the fray with the demon in an attempt to save Ginny. Most of the archers had been hacked down by this point, and Thoren rushed down to try to help his beleaguered comrades.

*WHOOSH*

A great _wall of fire_ appeared catching the demon, Wassabe, Ginny, and Heinrich in its path. Ginny was burnt to death and Heinrich fell down in the flames. The heat nearly had Githraldul down as well. The Elf was so badly burned he could only stumble backwards to attempt to gain his senses. 

The demon unleashed its fiery assault on Thoren. The claws of the beast and the _wall of fire_ were having an effect on the fighter, his skin was heavily burned.

“Shall we retreat?” Justinius called out.

“Never! Stand or Die!” Thoren roared renewing his assault on the demon.

To be continued…


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

"Never! Stand or die!"
Only in haiku, scans with
Total Party Kill.


----------



## pogre

Thanks for the poem Wulf!

Zandyrium
Episode 39

Justinius glumly trudged forward through the fiery wall and cast _invisibility purge_. The spell caster plaguing the party appeared suddenly before them and cast a spell trying to dominate Thoren. Through some miracle, Thoren shrugged off the spell and slammed the demon in front of him with a couple of major blows. Githraldul loosed his bow on the caster and five arrows later; the fire mage fell over graveyard dead. The demon, seemingly freed from an unknown obligation _teleported_ away.

The group dragged Heinrich and Ginny’s corpses away from the path and made camp.

“You can raise them, right?” Wassabe asked Justinius.

“If Gravitas Morte deems it,” Justinius answered.

“So you are going to try?” Githraldul probed.

“I will admit to being conflicted, but Heinrich specifically stated he felt he still had a mission to fulfill before going to his deity. So yes, I am going to attempt the ritual in the morning. Fortunately, Heinrich had the materials with him when we left and they seem relatively unscathed.” Justinius pulled his prayer cloth out and began a near-silent chant.

The following morning Justinius performed the ritual and Heinrich and Ginny returned to life. Justinius then healed Githraldul’s burns and Thoren’s wounds and made a surprise announcement, “I am leaving.”

“What?” Wassabe was genuinely shocked.

“I feel a call to my temple. I need to meditate, to rest, to research, to re-establish my faith,” Justinius explained.

“I understand,” Heinrich said meekly. His voice was raw and cracked from his recent experience.

“What about Rothlor?” Wassabe asked.

“I will be available to you in other ways,” Justinius tried to reassure Wassabe. “This is a mission you will have to finish without me.”

Mercutio _teleported_ Justinius back to the gates of Zandyrium and returned moments later.

The group continued down the road, ahead in the road they see a number of run down structures. An immense ogre woman was cooking food in an open kitchen for a pair of men in uniforms with flames on them. Another pair of soldiers stood guard over a number of humanoids in cages.

The group came up with a quick plan. They jumped the guards, created a _blade barrier_ in front of the open kitchen and managed to free the 21 prisoners inside. Much to their relief Rothlor was one of the prisoners.

“There is a very powerful cleric in that building,” Rothlor warned.

Following a quick debate, the group decided they could not leave the cleric behind. Rothlor corralled the other prisoners and moved them away from the area. Heinrich lowered the _blade barrier_ and the adventurers saw that the kitchen’s back wall was pushed over and the huge ogre matron was gone. All agreed she probably had warned the cleric in the building, but decided to continue with the assault any way.

Thoren knocked the door to the building in and instantly everything broke loose. There was not one, but two major clerics in addition to the ogre matron. The adventurers were clearly outclassed,and in the matter of a few seconds two members of the party were unconscious. Heinrich desperately grabbed a scroll out of his pack and cast _Earthquake_. The building collapsed and gave the party time to retreat with their wounded.

The next day the adventurers agreed Justinius might have had a good idea and returned to Zandyrium for a long rest.

To be continued…

GM Notes: The adventurers (characters) were tired and I sensed the players might be as well. They accomplished the mission of freeing Rothlor, but at a huge cost. Many of you may have recognized the early parts of a _Dungeon_ magazine adventure here, but I let the whole thing go. It was not fitting in that well with the themes of my campaign, and the pcs were a bit under-magicked by this time for their level. The last two combats had both been near TPKs – something as you know, I never shy away from. I decided to give them a gift they had not received during this entire campaign: *time*.

At first there was some confusion – “you mean like a week of down time?” they asked. 

“No,” I answered. “Take as much time as you want.” 

“And you’re not going to screw us for it?” they asked. 

“Nope, but we will hit the ground running afterwards.”

So their pcs have been slaving in their labs – researching, making contacts, creating magic items, creating new spells, creating a new PrC, etc. They used approximately 70 days of game time and come back to the table – tanned, rested, and ready to go I suspect. 

I think it is kind of neat that a gift of down time is such a big deal in my campaign at this time. Things heat up again tonight – I’ll try to get some decent pictures!

Thanks for reading!

pogre


----------



## BSF

Downtime is a wonderful thing.  For my game, I arbitrarily state that it takes 1 month to go up a level.  That's 8 hours a day of training in good circumstances.  I leave it up to the PCs and the players to figure out how they are going to squeeze in a month to train.  Time moves on and events happen in my game.  Encouraging that downtime is one way I show that things happen whether the PCs are there or not.  

I don't think of it as screwing the PCs over and I don't think they do either.  They just acknowledge that they have to make a choice to pursue whatever task they are pursuing, or take the downtime and possibly be able to pursue that task more effectively.  Sometimes bad things happen during downtime, sometimes good things happen.


----------



## pogre

A special massive 40th episode!

Zandyrium
Episode 40

“What’s wrong my son?” the ancient priest asked of Justinius.

“Father, I have left my friends to return here to Gravitas Morte’s temple. I felt compelled to reconnect with my god and commit to his work in a new way.” Justinius looked down, his feelings were conflicted about leaving his comrades on their rescue mission.

“You must always follow these instincts,” the old priest reassured Justinius. “Gravitas Morte gave me signs of your coming. I have prepared the lower library for your use. Meals will be brought to you, but otherwise you shall remain undisturbed.”

Justinius nodded his head in acknowledgement of the accommodations offered and felt reassured that his mentor too had received the signs. “I will go there now.”

The old priest nodded and stepped aside to allow Justinius access to the lower levels of the temple.

The library and lower study chambers of Gravitas Morte’s temple were small when compared next to many of the other temples. Not surprisingly, the temple rarely received huge donations – few folks are thrilled at the prospect of death, even a restful repose. However, the library did have many valuable tomes and Justinius had himself brought many of the books into the collection. He opened his latest find, _The Binding and Use of Soul Larvae in Domination of Diabolical Minios_, and began to study its yellowed pages.  

*****

“So what are you trying to say?” Wassabe asked Rothlor.

“I think the Emperor is involved,” Rothlor answered.

“The Emperor a diabolists?” Wassabe smiled widely. “That’s fantastic.”

“It’s not funny,” Rothlor scolded.

“No, of course not,” Wassabe was doing a poor job concealing his snickering. “So what can you do about it?”

“If I expose him we might save Zandyrium,” Rothlor suggested.

“I’m not at all sure it’s worth saving, but if you are this concerned I will help anyway I can,” Wassabe stated.

“What do you care about Wassabe?” Rothlor asked.

“A lot of things, including you,” Wassabe tapped the ranger on his shoulder. “Friends are the substance of life; the rest is all details.”

“Do you think Silcrass would help us?” Rothlor asked.

“He better. I helped secure a nice big fat spellbook for my eight-legged friend,” Wassabe replied.

“Let’s ride out to see him,” Rothlor suggested.

“I have a better idea, let’s find Mercutio and have him _teleport_ us,” Wassabe said.

“Magic has made you lazy,” Rothlor sniped.

“Well, let’s walk then, or even better – let’s belly crawl!” Wassabe replied.

“Fine, you have a point – let’s go find Mercutio. Where is Thoren at these days?”

“Last I know he went hunting with some friends.”

*****

Thoren ritually shook the Aurochs blood over his body and let out a howl. The other hunters danced wildly around and stabbed at the huge beast with spears. _”This is the good life”_ Thoren thought as he munched on a bit of the great oxen’s heart. _”Still, perhaps I should return to the city?”_ 

“Tonight, we make blood rum to celebrate the kill and you will eat the tongue!” his half-naked hunting partner screamed at him.

Thoren peered down at the huge, lolling, purple tongue half dislodged out of the Aurochs’ mouth, _”The city will have to wait,”_ he thought.

*****

“Look, I just do not have time to zap you from place to place. Besides _teleporting_ can be very tricky business.” Mercutio knew magic looked easy to mundanes like Wassabe, but really it was more than that.

“What is the big deal?” Wassabe implored. “It will take you no time and save us days of travel.”

“The big deal is I am working on magical potions, creating a magical amulet, and I have a meeting with Justinius that will already interfere with a tight schedule. Plus, at some point I would like to lie down. It’s not just about time either, there is energy involved in what you ask.”

“How is Justinius?” Rothlor asked.

“You wouldn’t know, because he abandoned ship when we were coming to rescue you,” Wassabe retorted.

“That’s not fair Wassabe, and you know it,” Mercutio remonstrated. “Justinius was called back to his temple for meditation and introspection. He sent me a message that asked me to meet him tonight. He said he might need protection.”

“Protection?” Wassabe practically squealed. “What kind of protection does he need in a morgue?”

“Maybe we can help?” Rothlor suggested.

“No, I think…” Mercutio paused as if stopping himself from speaking further. “On reflection, yes, yes I think your presence would be helpful. If you come with me this evening, I will _teleport_ you out to Silcrass’s tomorrow morning.”

“See, I know this desert rat was angling for a favor,” Wassabe smiled.

“It’s a deal,” Rothlor replied. “We’ll pick you up for supper and go from there.”

“Excellent!” the Saracen-touched sorcerer replied.

*****

Heinrich was working around the clock in his lab with Dar, his dwarven follower, and three other blacksmiths creating various armors and weapons. Justinius had stopped by twice to help, but Heinrich was disappointed he was not able to come around more. His friend seemed pre-occupied and a little distant in the two previous visits.

A messenger arrived in the lab and Heinrich was summoned to a meeting with Bishop Prolariate that evening. Heinrich left a set of instructions with Dar and headed for the grand Temple of Siegphorus. He was quickly shown to a private room where supper was waiting for him and the Bishop had already started eating.

“Forgive me for starting without you,” Bishop Prolariate said.

“No, not at all your Eminence,” Heinrich replied. He sat down and poured himself a cup of wine. “What do I owe the pleasure of this company and repast to?”

“A bit of pleasant temple and empire business,” Prolariate replied cryptically.

“Oh,” Heinrich replied.

“Yes, I have recommended you for a position in the Imperial Guard - Father Protector of the Greater Realm,” Bishop Prolariate paused to read Heinrich’s face.

“I’m not sure I am worthy for such a title,” Heinrich said.

“It is past due. I’m not sure why the Emperor dragged his feet in approving it. Especially given your recent service to the empire,” Prolariate took a drink from his wine cup. “It will have little direct effect on your day-to-day life, but might things a bit easier around the city. Of course, you will be expected to sit on the imperial guard’s council.”

“Of course, and thank you. I am overwhelmed,” Heinrich admitted.

“Don’t be, but it does mean you may have to lower your resistance to the idea of an invasion of Thray,” Prolariate warned.

“Your Eminence, Thray is a most inappropriate target until we know where Boethricus din Woad is and where he intends to strike next. I fear the Emperor and his advisors are gearing up for the wrong war. We very well may need Thray as an ally in the coming conflict.” Heinrich could see by the Bishop’s countenance he was not thrilled with his assessment.

“It is good to be cautious, but Thray as an ally?” Bishop Prolariate asked. “You of course shall make your views known plainly to the council, but you are also obligated to follow your Emperor if he demands it.”

“I know,” Heinrich said.

“We are the temple of war and victory – Siegphorus is the key to both,” Prolariate preached.

“Strength and honor,” Heinrich stated the sacred chant.

“Strength and honor,” Prolariate repeated nodding.

Heinrich returned to his food and realized this new position might be a bit more complicated than what he had planned on.

*****

“So why are we meeting ole’ death boy?” Wassabe asked Mercutio stuffing a piece of shrimp in his mouth.

“He was pretty vague,” Mercutio admitted. “But, I have a decent idea for what he has in mind.”

“Do tell,” Rothlor insisted.

“I believe he is going to summon a devil to try and gain information about Boethricus,” Mercutio explained.

“Father ‘Death is my friend’ would never summon a devil on purpose!” Wassabe exclaimed.

Mercutio just chuckled. “We shall see then.”

Rothlor explained his theory of how the Emperor was wrapped up in a diabolical cult and may be in league with the flame cult that kidnapped him up north. He even suggested that Boethricus might be somehow involved at that was the reason they were going to see Silcrass the following day.

“Perhaps we should let Justinius know?” Mercutio asked.

“I am not comfortable with that yet, maybe when I have some more solid evidence,” Rothlor said.

“He may have access to information sources you do not,” Mercutio suggested.

“Yeah, he’s probably summoning half of hell for a party,” Wassabe snapped sarcastically.

“Even so, I would like to hold off,” Rothlor stated again.

“Fair enough,” Mercutio deferred. “We should get going to the Temple of Gravitas Morte to meet him.”

“Off to the morgue!” Wassabe announced whistling a strange tune.

*****

Justinius quickly put the dark tome in a hiding place. Mercutio would be at the temple shortly and he wanted the ritual to be mostly ready. He retrieved a massive gem from a hidden pouch he had been saving for just such an occasion. He carefully inscribed a summoning circle and had just finished when he heard footsteps coming down the stairs.

“A thousand pardons Sacred Revealer, but there are a group of people here to see you,” the young acolyte announced nervously.

“A group?” Justinius asked.

“Yes, Sacred Revealer, three men – one looks like a Saracen,” the acolyte reported.

“Fine, send them down,” Justinius ordered.

Mercutio, Wassabe, and Rothlor made their way down the ancient stone staircase into the lower portions of the temple. They all greeted Justinius warmly and Justinius apologized repeatedly to Rothlor for not being at his rescue.

“You had important business. I completely understood,” Rothlor reassured him. “What protection do you need tonight?”

“Probably none,” Justinius admitted. “I really just invited Mercutio as a back-up in case something unforeseen cropped up.”

“Like what?” Wassabe asked.

“Well, a number of things can go wrong when you call a devil,” Justinius replied.

“I do not believe it!” Wassabe exclaimed in genuine shock. “Why are you summoning a devil?”

“Not summoning exactly, but to answer your question – I’m hoping to get some insight as to whereabouts and intentions of our old friend Boethricus.”

“How do you know it won’t just lie?” Rothlor asked.

“It is a devil and we shall form an agreement or contract,” Justinius explained. “It will twist and bend the wording of the agreement in every way possible, but in the end it will not break the contract. Further, I will make it an offer for easy work for big rewards – it will have no incentive to lie.” Justinius held the massive gem up for the trio to admire.

“You’re giving the devil that!” this was proving too much for Wassabe to stomach.

“Certainly not. I would never give something like this away. I’m using it to pay him.”

“You should complete your ritual,” Mercutio suggested. “We will stand back here.”

Justinius agreed with Mercutio’s suggestion and began the long ritual process. A few minutes later a low gray smoke rose from the pentagram and a being emerged from the gray smoke with long chains full of murderous hooks wrapped around its body. The Kyton looked around quickly.

“You blaspheme your own temple priest!” the Kyton spat.

“Not at all,” Justinius disagreed. “I did not bring you to discuss religious differences in any case. I want a bargain.”

“The service?” the Kyton inquired.

“I need information,” Justinius replied.

“Your offer?” the Kyton asked.

“This,” Justinius replied holding the gem aloft.

“You have just retained the services of one Grimhook the Harsh,” the Kyton smiled.

“Excellent! Shall we say twenty fair questions with meaningful answers shall fulfill your obligation?” Justinius asked.

“Yes, but if I do not have the information requested – the question still counts,” Grimhook stipulated.

“No, twenty answers are required,” Justinius demanded.

“That’s unreasonable,” Grimhook complained. 

Justinius held the marvelous gem up again for the fiend to view.

“On the other hand,” Grimhook paused. “I do have a lot of information. It is agreed.”

“Do you know of Boethricus din Woad?” Justinius asked.

The Kyton contorted its facial features to match those of Boethricus din Woad.

“I’ll take that as a yes,” Justinius said.

The priest and Kyton’s conversation continued until Justinius learned that Boethricus was serving Mammon and also the abomination known as Orcus. The Kyton also seemed to suspect there was yet another force involved beyond Boethricus. The Kyton revealed that both Arch-Devils had plans to move against the prime in the near future. Satisfied that the devil had fulfilled the bargain, Justinius paid it and it left.

“Did you believe that thing?” Wassabe asked.

“It had no incentive to lie. I think everything it stated had an air of legitimacy,” Justinius admitted.

“I agree,” Mercutio said. “I knew we were far from done with Boethricus.”

“It all seems to tie together,” Rothlor stated.

When Justinius asked what the ranger meant, Rothlor dodged the question. The trio then left the temple and headed back to the Princess’s Barrel to get some sleep.

*****

The following morning Mercutio quickly _teleported_ Rothlor and Wassabe out to Silcrass’s cavern and then went back to the city.

“What is Mercutio’s hurry?” Silcrass asked.

“I think he has something cooking in the lab,” Wassabe responded.

Rothlor then laid out his theories concerning the related links between the flame cult, Boethricus din Woad, Orcus, Mammon, and the Emperor. Silcrass listened thoughtfully before finally speaking up, “I have one more item concerning this that may interest you. I returned to my old lair last week to see if I could scavenge anything and found this.”  Silcrass held a small, dark red item aloft.

“What is that?” Rothlor asked.

“A scale from the dragon that attacked my lair and wounded my mate, Neolepta,” Silcrass replied.

“So?” Wassabe asked.

“It has helped me locate him,” Silcrass replied. “To make it even better, I believe he is particularly vulnerable.”

“Silcrass, as much as I would love to wreak revenge on this dragon, I think he is much too powerful for us,” Wassabe stated.

“Normally I would agree, but I have been _scrying_ his lair and he is going through some sort of metamorphosis. His lair has no fires, no guardians, and he is in pain as his body is succumbing to some sort of fiendish implantation.”

“A fiendish process that will no doubt make him much more dangerous,” Rothlor suggested.

“Yes, but for the moment he is too weak to even detect or at least resist my scrying. We may have a very limited opportunity to act here,” Silcrass stated. “I have noticed some other interesting things in my scrying. A few visitors have come to the dragon wearing the robes of the flame cult you mentioned before.”

“That’s it, that’s the connection,” Rothlor said.

“Perhaps, in combination with the documentation you found earlier, the dragon may prove to be the connection between Boethricus and the Flame Cult,” Silcrass said.

“If we can prove the association between the flame cult and the dragon, I know the Emperor is involved. The flame cult knew I was coming, because the Emperor let them know. The Emperor is in league with the cult, Boethricus, and all the rest.” Rothlor was verbalizing all of his suspicions of the last few weeks.

“You are making a few jumps in logic,” Silcrass suggested gently. “We will need much more concrete proof than this to move against any diabolical conspiracy in the Emperor’s circle.”

“If the dragon had a communication from the cult…” Wassabe said.

“It would go a long way to proving these connections,” Silcrass finished Wassabe’s thought. “We must act quickly though.”

“How much longer will it be going through this metamorphosis?” Rothlor asked.

“I cannot be sure,” Silcrass admitted. “Let’s go have a look.” Silcrass started _scrying_ the dragon.





The beast was rolling in pain as black ooze pustules burst forth from various locations on its body. It appeared emaciated and its wings looked fragile and battered.

“We’re never going to get a better shot than this,” Wassabe said. “Silcrass, take me back to Zandyrium. I’ll get everyone I can. Rothlor, you need to help us find that flame cult. Once we move against the dragon, we will have to strike against them quickly.”

Silcrass and Rothlor nodded in agreement.

*****

Wassabe had managed to convince nearly everyone to come. The only ones he could not reach were Morguhn and Justinius. He was not completely disappointed that Justinius could not make it, at least he could raise them if they did not survive the encounter. Wassabe filled Mercutio in on what information they had gathered at Silcrass’s lair, but left out key elements concerning the emperor’s possible involvement when discussing it with Heinrich.

Silcrass _scryed_ the dragon again and promised to help _teleport_ the adventurers into combat despite Neolepta’s objections. Mercutio and Heinrich cast a number of buff spells as they prepared to assault the wyrm. Thoren covered his face in bloody warpaint and gave a thunderous hoop.

“You are definitely the scariest clown I have ever seen,” Wassabe said to Thoren.

“I am invoking the hunter spirits for blood rage,” Thoren answered.

“Let me add a little bulk behind that rage,” Dar stated. Heinrich’s follower cast _enlarge_ on Thoren.

“Let’s go kick some Wyrm!” Thoren shouted.

The group _teleported_ into the beast’s lair in two separate flanking groups.

“Strength and honor,” Heinrich chanted as the group appeared in the cavern.





to be continued…




GM Note 1: Thoren picked up a level of Barbarian.

GM Note 2: No, the dragon the pcs were actually facing was not this big in scale terms, but you know I’m going to use the figure every chance I get right?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

Awesome as usual Pogre!   

I'm glad it's Orcus, it's who I suspected all along and it makes planning much easier, I was affraid it would be someone(thing) vague that it'd have to *blow a knowledge (planes) check on.    


*(Pogre graciously does not include the many times the group has found an ore, or some kind of weapon/armor and I totally blow the craft check to see if it's masterwork or not. Everytime we find something, on cue Justinius announces that it's crap and to throw it away.)


----------



## Mortepierre

<finally investigates the SH link from Pogre's sig>

<starts reading>

<reaches the tenth episode>

<beats his head against his screen for not checking this sooner>

<continues reading>


----------



## Scorch

Holy cow, that is a lot of cavern MM pieces!

How many sets of it do you own?

Caverns are the only things I cannot easily build with Hirst Arts.  

Scorch


----------



## hwoolsey

Scorch said:
			
		

> Holy cow, that is a lot of cavern MM pieces!
> 
> How many sets of it do you own?




I can't answer how many sets he has, but it all lives in my basement. We have a stack of cabinets for it (and his Hirst Arts rooms). The drawers are about 30" wide, 12" tall, and 18" or 24" inches deep.

Pogre has, at last count, five and a half of these drawers filled with MM and HA. Now they aren't stacked to the absolute top, but they are stacked in the drawers.

In Pogre's own, oft-repeated words, he has "a huge <word Morrus's grandmother would *not* approve deleted>-ing amount of Master Maze."

Hank


----------



## BSF

pogre said:
			
		

> Wassabe had managed to convince nearly everyone to come. The only ones he could not reach were Morguhn and Wassabe.




I think you meant Justinius at the end there?

Great update.  I am looking forward to reading how the battle turns out.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> I think you meant Justinius at the end there?
> 
> Great update.  I am looking forward to reading how the battle turns out.





That would be correct.   

When you're plotting to overthrow the royalty, you can't be bothered with wild dragon killing quests.


----------



## pogre

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> <finally investigates the SH link from Pogre's sig>
> 
> <starts reading>
> 
> <reaches the tenth episode>
> 
> <beats his head against his screen for not checking this sooner>
> 
> <continues reading>




Hey thanks Mortepierre! The quality varies, but we always try to keep it entertaining. BTW, folks who have not checked out Mortepierre's story hour should do so!



			
				Scorch said:
			
		

> Holy cow, that is a lot of cavern MM pieces!
> 
> How many sets of it do you own?
> 
> Caverns are the only things I cannot easily build with Hirst Arts.
> 
> Scorch




I own at least three complete sets with other numerous pieces I have purchased individually. I have a lot of the smaller cavern stuff, but I do not use it as often.



			
				BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> I think you meant Justinius at the end there?
> 
> Great update. I am looking forward to reading how the battle turns out.




You're right of course. I fixed it. Thanks for checking in BSF!

Thanks also to my players for checking in and adding their input. I'm already looking forward to next week's game.


----------



## Heavy Hitter

*pogre's story hour Zandyrium -Episode 40- Huge update with pictures! (4/22/2005)*

 
     Great story so far!  The pictures really make the writing so much more real. Look forward to more! HH


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 41

There was a moment of terror as the adventurers viewed the twisted behemoth before them. The dragon was suffering as evidenced by dark pustules bursting forth with some sort of foreign bile-like substance. It barely moved in response to the group’s arrival and they wasted no time. Githraldul launched a succession of missiles, Ginny stung the beast with her short sword, and Thoren finished it with a mighty swing. The whole operation took less than five seconds and the adventurers just looked at each other smiling for a moment, dumbfounded at how easily it had been accomplished.

“Should I make sure this is done?” Mercutio asked.

“Yes, I certainly would not want to face it when it’s ready for us,” Heinrich answered.

Mercutio traced a couple of quick arcane symbols in the air and _disintegrated_ the dragon’s corpse.

The adventurers searched the lair thoroughly and found nothing that positively linked the dragon to the flame cult. The disappointment in the air was palpable.

“I was really hoping we could find a connection,” Heinrich stated.

Wassabe bit his lip. He was considering whether he should let Heinrich in on the fact that Rothlor suspected the emperor’s involvement. He decided against it.

“What kind of stuff did he have?” Thoren asked Ginny.

“A lot of gems and specie,” Ginny answered.

“I don’t want to hear about his poop,” Wassabe complained.

“Not feces – specie. You know, gold and silver,” Ginny said.

“You mean to tell me we just killed a dragon that poops gold and silver?” Wassabe exclaimed.

“Dang it! Somebody should have told me!” Thoren protested. “I would have just knocked him out!”

“Relax Thoren,” Ginny tried not to let Wassabe get to her. “Wassabe is teasing me for using a big word.”

“So what about the dragon poop? I’m so confused,” Thoren complained.

“How do you think the dragon felt? He was just sitting here poopin’ gold and silver and you killed him,” Wassabe stated.

“But, I didn’t know!” Thoren protested.

The malaprops were too much for Ginny and she just walked away from the conversation, while Wassabe continued to get Thoren worked up about the dragon’s alleged magical gastro-intestinal tract.

“I wonder if Rothlor has had more luck in tracing the cult than we have here?” Mercutio asked.

“Good question, I’ll create a _sending_,” Heinrich replied.

_Sending_ to Rothlor:

*Heinrich*: Have you found anything about the cult of flame. We have failed to make a connection here, but otherwise mission accomplished.

*Rothlor response*: Great job! Have found the cult headquarters. Will meet you at Silcrass’s for update.

“Well?” Mercutio asked.

“He found them,” Heinrich stated.

“Why am I not sure that’s a good thing,” Mercutio said.

Thoren came walking over to Heinrich and Mercutio and blurted, “Do dragons poop gold?”

Both casters started laughing and Thoren immediately turned heel, walked over to Wassabe, and cuffed him in the head.

“We need to head back to Silcrass’s den,” Heinrich announced. “Rothlor has found the cult of flame.”

To be continued…


----------



## BSF

Wow!  That was quick.  I guess when your opponent is writhing in agony, he is really writhing in agony.  I was hoping for at least some popping postules that would get the heroes messy or something.


----------



## pogre

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Wow!  That was quick.  I guess when your opponent is writhing in agony, he is really writhing in agony.  I was hoping for at least some popping postules that would get the heroes messy or something.




It really was a truly impressive display of power for the party. The PCs probably deserved an easy one after the tough road they have had. The dragon lasted for less than a round - I expected to survive at least one round, get a breathweapon off, and _teleport_. The PCs, however, inflicted over 230 points of damage on it before the first half of the round was over.

Adventures at these levels usually boil down to this kind of fight in my campaigns. They are usually very quick and deadly for one side. It's exciting, but certainly a different kind of game than the low/mid levels.


----------



## BSF

What levels are the PCs at?  I haven't run a steady game much above 15th level and it does have interesting challenges at that point.


----------



## Mortepierre

pogre said:
			
		

> “You mean to tell me we just killed a dragon that poops gold and silver?” Wassabe exclaimed.
> 
> “Dang it! Somebody should have told me!” Thoren protested. “I would have just knocked him out!”
> 
> “Relax Thoren,” Ginny tried not to let Wassabe get to her. “Wassabe is teasing me for using a big word.”
> 
> “So what about the dragon poop? I’m so confused,” Thoren complained.
> 
> “How do you think the dragon felt? He was just sitting here poopin’ gold and silver and you killed him,” Wassabe stated.
> 
> “But, I didn’t know!” Thoren protested.
> 
> The malaprops were too much for Ginny and she just walked away from the conversation, while Wassabe continued to get Thoren worked up about the dragon’s alleged magical gastro-intestinal tract.




Must.. stop.. laughing..


----------



## hwoolsey

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> What levels are the PCs at?  I haven't run a steady game much above 15th level and it does have interesting challenges at that point.




I think we're all in the 11-12 range. We might still have someone floating around 10 after returning from the dead, but only 1 if any.

Hank


----------



## pogre

hwoolsey said:
			
		

> I think we're all in the 11-12 range. We might still have someone floating around 10 after returning from the dead, but only 1 if any.
> 
> Hank




True, and keep in mind we usually have six or seven at the table. They can really bring it when they have a chance to prepare. When the full party is there they have an 11th level wizard, a 12th level sorcerer, a 12th level cleric, an 11th level cleric, and an 8th level Wizard follower. That's a lot of buffing on Thoren, Wassabe, Ginny, and Githraldul!

I use Ben Durbin's _Grim Tales_ method for calculating CRs for the party's encounters. The current party usually comes out to around 13.5 for an average encounter. The whole thing is for sale over at RPGnow for a couple of bucks. You even get an excel spread sheet to use. 

Nope, I don't make a penny from it, although I am pretty biased towards BadAxe Games for obvious reasons.


----------



## pogre

The Adventurers – As far as I can remember these are the adventurers and their levels. I’m sure the players will correct me.

Wassabe – 12th level Swashbuckler
Thoren – 11 FTR/ 1 BAR
Morguhn – 1 FTR/ 9 WIZ
Githraldul – 11 RGR
Mercutio – 12 SOR
Justinius – 10 CLR/ 1 Sacred Revealer (Custom PrC)
Heinrich – 11 CLR
Dar – 8th level follower of Heinrich 2 FTR/5WIZ/1ART
Ginny – 11 ROG
Rothlor – 9 RGR (NPC)
Silcrass – Somewhere between 14th – 17th level arcane caster the adventurers are guessing. (NPC Aranea)

Zandyrium
Episode 42

Heinrich was pacing the floor listening to Rothlor relate how he had discovered the Flame Cult's lair. Something was bothering the cleric though and he spoke up, “Your sources for this information do not seem loyal to Zandyrium. Do you have reason to suspect them?”

Rothlor hesitated and then answered, “Heinrich, I am going to tell you something in utmost confidence that I am certain will upset you. However, I feel it is necessary to share this information with you for the betterment of Zandyrium.”

Heinrich nodded.

“I suspect there are people sympathetic to the Cult of Flame and even Boethricus at the highest levels of the government,” Rothlor paused to let what he was saying sink in for Heinrich.

“Doppelgangers or Ogre Mages?” Heinrich asked.

“No, I believe that members of the Emperor’s Council and perhaps the Emperor himself are involved diabolism,” Rothlor responded.

“You have no proof,” Heinrich said.

“No, but I strongly suspect because of the emperor’s actions of late,” Rothlor replied.

“I see,” Heinrich said gravely. “Let’s turn our attention back to the flame cult for a moment. Why do you think this information is reliable?”

“Silcrass has confirmed most of it through his own research and scrying,” Rothlor stated.

Silcrass stirred at the mention of his name, “Heinrich, my firend you will admit that Rothlor’s suspicions do nothing to change what must be done against the Cult of Flame.”

“True,” Heinrich agreed.

“If his suspicions are proven, then we can cross that bridge when we come to it,” Silcrass suggested.

“You are most wise Silcrass. Let us proceed with planning an action against the Cult of Flame because it is the right thing to do – not because of other suspicions.”

The rest of the adventurers breathed a sigh of relief that Heinrich was not blowing up with anger or threatening to inform the Imperial government of Rothlor’s treasonous suspicions. _”He must suspect something too,”_ Mercutio thought to himself.

“The Cult of Flame is located here to the north, just four or five days south of Kalcedon,” Silcrass explained. “You were very near their headquarters when you rescued Rothlor. The ruins they have squatted in are another source of ancient power.”

“Not another veiled column I hope?” Mercutio asked.

“Very similar in a way you may not suspect,” Silcrass answered. “The veiled column was part of a larger circle of artifacts that may have formed some sort of mystical creation that aided the Covenant of the Thraegian Coast.”

“The very covenant that Ampyx of the Green Vale had been the last surviving member of?” Ginny asked.

“The same,” Silcrass confirmed. “What you may not know is that there was also a Norsican Covenant. The Norsican Covenant was rivals of their southern kin and searched for long periods of time for ways to counterbalance the powers of the Thraegian wizards.”

“So Ampyx was not being square with us about the veiled column?” Wassabe asked.

“I honestly do not know,” Silcrass answered. “He probably did know more than he led on.”

“It would explain why he knew exactly where the Mammon cult was,” Githraldul suggested.

“That and he was one of the most powerful wizards in the northern world,” Mercutio reminded the group.

“The Thraegian Covenant was by all reports a benevolent association, not bent on power, but instead concerned about the abuse of power. The Norsicans, however, were different. The wizards of the north came from a different stock; they were more aggressive, and actively sought power. The legends say they summoned some terrible thing to raise their power and imprisoned it in these old ruins.” Silcrass stopped for a moment and shifted his position.

“What does this have to do with the Cult of Flame?” Heinrich asked.

“They are on the site of the old ruins and we believe they are trying to free whatever the ancient covenant bound there,” Rothlor answered.

“What happened to the Norsican Covenant?” Mercutio asked.

“They were destroyed by some sort of cataclysm,” Silcrass replied. “More than likely related to thing they imprisoned there. It is known that shortly after the covenant disappeared the Moon of the Apocalypse crashed in the Norsican plains.”

“That was many lifetimes ago,” Dar commented.

“Yes, this is all ancient history,” Silcrass admitted.

“I did reconnoiter the site with Silcrass’s help though,” Rothlor stated. “I saw signs of the Cult of Flame, but of more immediate concern the ruins are protected by several two-headed giants.”

“Giants?” Githraldul perked up. “I really love killing giants!”

Rothlor made a rough sketch of the outside of the ruins for the group. He said, “The Giants caught my scent, but did not see me.”

“You should stay behind,” Heinrich suggested. “If they smell you again they may sound an alarm, and if they capture you it will not be pretty.”

Rothlor nodded in agreement.

“We will rest and head for the ruins in the morning,” Thoren suggested. “While you folks bed down, I need Silcrass to _teleport_ me to a friend’s place to see if he might like to come along for the hunt.”

“Let’s go,” Silcrass agreed. Thoren and the aranea disappeared.

“The last time we faced the Cult of Flame we both went down,” Ginny reminded Heinrich.

“Siegphorus’s strength and honor will see us through,” Heinrich responded with a wink.

To be continued…


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

pogre said:
			
		

> The Adventurers – As far as I can remember these are the adventurers and their levels. I’m sure the players will correct me.
> 
> 
> Justinius – 11 CLR




Actually I'm 10/1, but I don't know what abreviation you want to use for the 1 level.


----------



## Heavy Hitter

*pogre's story hour Zandyrium-Episode42-Next stop-Diabolical Ruins! (4/29/2005*

Sounds like we're headed for a fight! Curiosity is getting the better of me now. Who's the friend I'm enroute to see? The plot thickens. Thoren


----------



## hwoolsey

pogre said:
			
		

> The Adventurers – As far as I can remember these are the adventurers and their levels. I’m sure the players will correct me.
> 
> Heinrich – 12 CLR




Actually, I'm 11, thanks to the encounter Ginny mentions at the end of your post.

Hank


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

hwoolsey said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm 11, thanks to the encounter Ginny mentions at the end of your post.
> 
> Hank




Yes, well perhaps if you weren't so _lawful GOOD_, my deity would have saw fit to raise you properly.   

Come to the gray side, where black and white are just different stages of decomposition.


----------



## Malystrx

Gith is 11rng but less than 500xp away from 12!

Thanks so much pogre for being such a great story teller, it makes it so worth it and I know how tough time/effort is to come by sometimes with real life always "getting in the way"


----------



## pogre

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Actually I'm 10/1, but I don't know what abreviation you want to use for the 1 level.




Yeah, fixed it above. I fixed all the other level stuff as well. I still need to type up the PDF for it though. I'm behind on a lot of stuff...



			
				Heavy Hitter said:
			
		

> Sounds like we're headed for a fight! Curiosity is getting the better of me now. Who's the friend I'm enroute to see? The plot thickens. Thoren




A special guest star from Chicago! He's a former WFRPer in my old group and a former member of Wulf Ratbane's legendary group. I bet that drives Dinkel Dog crazy everybody calls it "Wulf Ratbane's" group.  Can you guess who the mysterious guest star is?



			
				Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Yes, well perhaps if you weren't so lawful GOOD, my deity would have saw fit to raise you properly.



Hey! you know perfectly well _True Resurrection_ does not save you experience penalties in my game! It is necessary if you've been disentegrated by a demon or something though.



			
				Malystrx said:
			
		

> Thanks so much pogre for being such a great story teller, it makes it so worth it and I know how tough time/effort is to come by sometimes with real life always "getting in the way"




I appreciate your comments and playing!

I'm so glad I came by here on the way to bed - thanks to all my players and other commentators!


----------



## Old One

pogre said:
			
		

> A special guest star from Chicago! He's a former WFRPer in my old group and a former member of Wulf Ratbane's legendary group. I bet that drives Dinkel Dog crazy everybody calls it "Wulf Ratbane's" group.  Can you guess who the mysterious guest star is?




Is it whoever played the barbarian in Wulf/Dinkledog's game?  Brain cells are failing, since I can't recall the PC name...too much Smithyck's over the weekend.  Or is it the Peck/Paladin's player?

BTW, Pogre (et al), great stuff...although I would love more exposition than the "Cliff Notes" version provides, this SH is a very fun read.

~ OO


----------



## hwoolsey

pogre said:
			
		

> A special guest star from Chicago! He's a former WFRPer in my old group and a former member of Wulf Ratbane's legendary group. I bet that drives Dinkel Dog crazy everybody calls it "Wulf Ratbane's" group.  Can you guess who the mysterious guest star is?




Oooh! Oooh! Mr. Pogre! Mr. Pogre! _(OK, now that I have displayed my age and addiction to old TV shows)_

In holding the envelope to my forehead, I predict that the answer rhymes with Lyin' Pasater. (So I couldn't find a word that rhymes with Lasater, I would say "sue me" but Pogre's a lawyer and he's coming up on the end of the school year, so he would have the free time to consider doing so.)

Hank


----------



## hwoolsey

Sorry I missed this earlier. Dar is a 2 Ftr/5 Wiz/1 Art

Hank


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> Is it whoever played the barbarian in Wulf/Dinkledog's game?  Brain cells are failing, since I can't recall the PC name...too much Smithyck's over the weekend.  Or is it the Peck/Paladin's player?
> ~ OO




Hah - he would cringe at *that* suggestion!

Here's a quote from him in the storyhour -


> "Bought me a Heward's Handy Haversack." Wulf patted the new bag over his shoulder. "Nifty little bastard."
> 
> Bala Saka spoke grimly and nodded towards the next room where Shorty's corpse lay at rest. "You shoulda bought a Heward's Handy Bodybag."




Thanks for stopping in OO!


----------



## MysticMayham

Sorry for the late notice but Morguhn is 1/9 and great update can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Heavy Hitter

*Thoren is human fighter level 11 and barbarian 1. He died and came back once  before. He uses a +3 great axe with a 1xD6 flame burst to fight with. A very kool weapon. Thanks Keith, Tom*


----------



## Crippler

*Visitors!*

I see that I am expecting guests!  Time to make some tasty snacks... and sharpen the scythe.


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 43

“Zerstorung my friend, we have a hunt,” Thoren said to the half-orc barbarian. Mercutio watched carefully, studying the Norsican outlaw tribal chieftain’s movements. Thoren had asked him to _teleport_ a half mile outside the tribe’s camp out of respect for their shaman.  Thoren went through a complicated ritual involving dust, spitting, and clapping of hands as they reached the tribe’s wolf totem pole guarding the camp entrance. Mercutio had thought it refreshing to see Thoren so reverent toward this barbaric culture.

“What prey?” the half-orc answered. A crooked tusk protruded from his lower lip where a scar cut across his lip and the rest of his face. A large bushy mustache covered his upper lip, crusty with food bits, mucous, and other unidentifiable matter decorated the facial hair. His arms were covered in blue tattoos and knotted muscles that spoke of his life as a warrior.







“Wizards and demons,” Thoren answered. “Blood of the cursed to stain your blade.”

“That is enough,” Zerstorung replied. “We shall hunt.”

Zerstorung fetched the nastiest looking weapon Mercutio had ever seen – a scythe sharpened to a jagged, razor-sharp edge. *1* Zerstorung donned a great helmet with immense stag-like antlers poking out of the top. His worldly possessions were carried in a small pack secured to his back.

The trio walked out of the tribal camp and then _teleported_ back to Silcrass’s lair.

…..

A quick trip to Zandyrium was made and preparations set for the assault on the Cult of the Flame’s stronghold.

…..

The adventurers looked up from the edge of the woods at the dilapidated fortress. The gatehouse was relatively intact, but the rest of the walls appeared ready to crumble at any time. A road snaked up the steep hillside in the open; virtually guaranteeing an approach from this direction would be quickly detected. 

“I could climb up the side and scout around first,” Ginny suggested.

“I think scouting is a good idea,” Mercutio agreed. “However, I have a different idea. Githraldul is skilled in hunting giants. Let’s send him up there.”

“I would struggle to climb up there unseen, it must be a half mile,” Githraldul objected.

“I have that covered,” Mercutio reassured the ranger. Mercutio cast _fly_ and _invisibility_ on Githraldul. “Remember, scouting only!”

“Got it,” Githraldul replied and flew off toward the structure. The elven ranger quickly took note of the fortress’s size. Inside the walls there was a courtyard and the rest of the building was covered. It was immediately apparent the structure had been taller at one time and many of the upper stories had collapsed. He saw no giants, but there was some evidence of their presence. A large hut was sitting in the courtyard, constructed of fieldstone and other scrap.

_”Probably their lair,”_ Githraldul thought.

He decided to swoop down and take a closer look at the tower. He crept closely to one of the large arrow slots of the gatehouse’s upper stories – the tallest remaining structure on the fortress.  He saw a giant sitting there with enormous crossbow.  _”Probably an old ballista,”_ Githraldul thought.

Suddenly, the giant reached for an object.

Githraldul recognized what it was at once – an aurochs’ horn! _”The giant is going to sound an alarm,”_ Githraldul’s mind told him. The ranger cursed quietly to himself and considered what he should do in the next second before the Giant managed to blow the horn.

Githraldul clutched at his bow.

To be continued…

*1* Zerstorung is a guest PC and is based on the famous all _power attack_ all the time character archetype – perhaps better known as *the Crippler*. It should be noted that this character archetype has never lived past 6th level in regular play. We were interested to see how truly ineffective the build would be at 12th level. However, the prospect of facing giants did warm the player’s heart


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 44

Githrldul reached for an arrow with accustomed expertness, and then, thought better of it. He began flying back down to his comrades as the blast of the Aurochs’ horn sounded through the complex.

“What happened?” Wassabe asked. “I thought you knew how to handle giants?”

“One of them caught my scent who was hidden in the gate tower,” the ranger was clearly vexed.

“I’ll go get them,” Zerstorung volunteered. The mighty Norsican half-orc heaved his scythe over his shoulder and headed for the road.

“Hold!” Wassabe called out, “I have a better idea. Let us retire to the woods and make camp. Tonight we will make a fire, a really large fire, and I bet someone will come investigate.”

“Oddly enough, I like it,” Mercutio smirked.

“I will set a trap for them,” Githraldul volunteered. The ranger set off to the edge of the woods trying to discover the most likely path investigators might take to the camp. He carefully constructed an arrangement of concealed branches, vines, and shallow holes for his trap. He returned to help the others construct the bonfire.

“Will your trap kill them?” Zerstorung asked.

“No, hopefully it just trips them to give us an advantage,” Githraldul answered.

“Good,” Zerstorung replied grimly. A dark smile crept crossed his scar-creased face.

…..

Wassabe piled wood on a tremendous fire as the rest of the party took up positions near Githraldul’s carefully constructed trap. Like moths to a flame the Giants came out of the fortress and walked down the ramp towards the woods.

“What’s floating next to the front two?” Ginny asked Mercutio in hushed tones.

“Scry sensers,” Mercutio answered. 

The giants lumbered forward and Githraldul’s trap worked perfectly as the front two fell flat on their faces. The party leapt upon the floundering giants. Mercutio unleashed fireballs, Ginny and Githraldul shot a hail of arrows at them, and Thoren and Zerstorung smote them with mighty swings. In less than ten seconds all three giants were dead.

“Well someone got a good show,” Mercutio commented.

“What do you mean?” Wassabe asked.

“Yes, I saw them too,” Justinius said. “Scry sensers.”

“Scry this!” Wassabe gave an obscene gesture towards the dead giants.

“It’s gone Wassabe,” Mercutio said.

“What now?” Ginny asked.

“Let’s head for the door before they recruit some new guardians,” Heinrich suggested.

“Who are _they_?” Thoren asked.

“We’re going to find out,” Wassabe answered.

To be continued…


----------



## BSF

Hey Pogre!  I am finally getting a few minutes to catch up and comment.  A scythe wielding , half-orc, barbarian?  Oh my, that is just kind of messed up.  I like it.   

So they made short work of three giants, but they gave information to the enemy.  I can't hardly see how that is a good thing.  It is definitely one of those difficult choices to make as a player.  But it seems they are planning to follow it up with an assault.  Hopefully before the enemy has time to really prepare.  

The next 'show' should be a good one.


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 45

“Make haste now,” Mercutio commanded. “They know we’re coming and we shan’t give them more time to prepare.”

Zerstorung and Thoren loped easily ahead of the rest of the party. The pair had been accustomed to hunting with one another in recent months as they looked like a pair of wolves trailing a wounded deer. Entering the outer keep courtyard they spotted a recently thrown together hut created from detritus and other debris. 

“The giants made their lair in that,” Githraldul announced. The ranger moved over to the giant hut, “I can smell them. This is where they rested.”

“Just wait a week, everyone within three miles will be smelling those three giants,” Wassabe quipped.

Ginny found three sizable chests and after a cursory search she was satisfied they were not trapped. She opened the three coffers and a treasure of gold and gems spilled forth.

“Quickly gather it, we must press on,” Mercutio said.

The group moved into the inner keep. Two ghosts watched over a chamber containing some stairs leading down. 








With the strength of the clerics behind them, the adventurers were able to defeat the otherworldly foes.

Traveling down the stairs the adventurers found a number of abandoned chambers. Githraldul was able to pick up a strange trail in the passages that led to a secret door.

“Something is waiting for us,” Mercutio stated flatly.

“Hunting requires a strong spirit or you become the hunted,” Zerstorung warned.

“Indeed, that is what I fear is happening,” Mercutio replied.

“Only your fear can let that happen,” Zerstorung countered. “Stay strong Saracen, the day belongs to us.”

…..

The secret door led to a stairwell down. The stairs opened to an ancient dwarven hold lit with everburning torches. The adventurers found a chamber containing a number of iron grates in even rows along the floor. One of the grate holes was apparently covered with canvas. 

A shrill voice called out in the shadowy darkness, “Is someone there? Please god help me!”

Another voice joined in with the first, “Help me! Heh heh. Help me! Get you in! You need chastisement! Get you in!”

“Who’s there?” Thoren called back.

“Who’s there?” the second voice answered mockingly. “You’re here. We’re here. Get you in. Chastisement for all. Enough for one!”

“Let’s leave them,” Zerstorung suggested. “They’re mad.”

Heinrich moved into the room and found the source of one of the voices. A quivering human in robes was huddled against a corner of his cell below the floor. “Who are you friend?” Heinrich asked as he shone a light down into the cell.

“Philosten,” the man answered. “Please help me!”

“Help me!” came the second mocking voice. “We are all in need of chastisement!”

“Who’s the whacko in cell two?” Justinius asked the human.

“I don’t know, but he torments me constantly. I can never sleep, never think, he is constantly mocking me,” Philosten began to weep softly.

“Oh boo hoo hoo! Help me! Help me! I’m all alone – please god someone save me!” the mocking voice called out dissolving into sinister laughter.

“I have had enough of this,” Zerstorung announced and whipped the canvas off the top of the cell.

A creature of utter darkness burst forth from the cell. Born of ancient hatred and malevolence, it’s mere gaze threatened to steal the life force from the adventurers.

Ginny nearly feel to the dark creature’s deathly eyes, but held on.

“By the power of the true God of Death, Gravitas Morte commands you away!” Justinius yelled.

The creature leapt back into the cell as though a tidal wave of righteousness had knocked him backwards.

“Cover the cell back up!” Wassabe commanded.

“No don’t,” Zerstorung countered and threw himself down into the pit.

The adventurers above held their collective breaths as they heard the sounds of combat from the pit. They dared not interfere, lest the deathly gaze of the creature fall on them. Then suddenly, there was silence.

A moment later Zerstorung emerged with his terrible scythe. “What are we going to do with him?” the half-orc asked nonchalantly pointing to Philosten.

“His time here has made him mad,” Justinius replied. “They were apparently trying to force him to perform some sort of releasing ritual. His nerves are too far shot to be of use to us, we must escort him to the surface and continue on our way.”

…..

The adventurers eventually found there way to a chamber divided by water. The place was occupied by a fearsome troll barbarian and a Death Slaad. The ensuing struggle was desperate in the extreme, but several well-placed blows ended the encounter. The adventurers fairly well spent rested in the room, contemplating their next move.*

To be continued…


* This was really an epic struggle worthy of more, but I ran out of time as we game tonight and I wanted to post a reminder to the players


----------



## sniffles

Hey!  I'm enjoying an illustrated story hour.  But I notice the number of images has been decreasing considerably.  Believe me, I understand what a pain it can be to photograph your minis with a digicam, but I'd still love to see more images!


----------



## pogre

sniffles said:
			
		

> Hey!  I'm enjoying an illustrated story hour.  But I notice the number of images has been decreasing considerably.  Believe me, I understand what a pain it can be to photograph your minis with a digicam, but I'd still love to see more images!




Guilty as charged. It is not going to improve over the next couple of episode write-ups either. My story hour the last few months has sucked, but mostly because of time issues. Now that Summer is here I will have more time and a few more pictures will make there way on here. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Hey Pogre!  I am finally getting a few minutes to catch up and comment.  A scythe wielding , half-orc, barbarian?  Oh my, that is just kind of messed up.  I like it.




Also known as,

"Miss, miss, miss, miss, miss, miss, miss, miss, TWO HUNDRED DAMAGE!"


----------



## Mavnn

_*One Hundred and Eighty!*_

*...idly wonders if that makes any sense to the non-UK audience...*


----------



## pogre

Mavnn said:
			
		

> _*One Hundred and Eighty!*_
> 
> *...idly wonders if that makes any sense to the non-UK audience...*




Three trip 20's in darts - a tun-80?


----------



## Mavnn

Yeap. Just wasn't sure how common darts awareness is internationally. Mentally, for me, it's linked pretty strongly to British pubs.

Wulf's comment was just far to reminiscient of my darts scores after a couple of pints, though. 

_Miss, miss, miss, miss, miss, utterly outrageous score!_

Although I have to admit, not normally an actual 180 .


----------



## pogre

Note: This is probably the last of the "pictureless" updates for a while. 
*School's out for summer!*


Zandyrium
Episode 46

The adventurers stood huffing loudly from the exertion of the combat. Thoren and Wassabe were both heavily wounded and Ginny had some minor wounds. The battle had taken its toll in other ways – Heinrich has used all of his prayers and chants, and Justinius only had a few left. Morguhn, Dar, and Mercutio had precious little left in their respective arcane arsenals.

Zerstorung finally broke the silence. “I sense this was not the final enemy. The great prey you were seeking?”

“No,” Mercutio admitted. “He or _it_ was merely one of several probably.”

“We push on,” Zerstorung demanded.

“Look,” Heinrich began. “I am out of divine favors – no chants, no prayers, no liturgies, nothing. I need to rest and pray.”

“I agree,” Mercutio added.

“Once the bear is awakened you must strike quickly. As the bear’s heart pumps blood it gains courage and rage and becomes twice the quarry,” Zerstorung cautioned.

“I don’t know if you have been paying attention, but this is not a bear hunt. This in fact, is a battle against evil fiends who cast vile spells and summon hellish allies,” Mercutio answered.

“There is no difference Saracen,” Zerstorung countered.

“Thoren’s friend does have a point,” Wassabe conceded. “I am the last one to advocate going into battle with less than full resources, but there is a time crunch here. Remember, the Cult of Flame is trying to perform a ritual to _unbind_ some tremendous power. The last time it happened, it destroyed the most powerful wizard covenant in the northern world. Giving them time to work on the ritual seems risky.”

“I think we all understand the problem,” Morguhn began. “However, I may as well attack a dragon with a feather in my current state. I can go no further without rest.”

“We must rest,” Thoren finally stated dejectedly. Thoren knew what Zerstorung’s reaction would be.

“Then the hunt is over?” Zerstorung asked.

“Yes,” Thoren said quietly.

“Wait, no,” Heinrich complained. “We are coming back in the *morning*. We just need some rest.” The last thing the cleric wanted was to lose a powerful barbarian blade from their band.

“When you stop on the trail of the prey, the hunt is over,” Thoren explained.

“I will return to my people,” Zerstorung stated and started to walk away.

“How are you going to get there?” Mercutio asked. “I have no _teleportation_ spells to spare.”

“I will run,” Zerstorung answered.

“Run?” Wassabe asked incredulously.

“As long as there is a sun and there are stars in the night sky – I will know my way.”

Thoren moved towards the half-orc barbarian and rubbed his hand in one of his wounds, staining it with blood. Zerstorung did likewise and the pair clasped hands.

Zerstorung then left.

…..

Meanwhile…

The cabal of flame cult arcanists met in the lower recesses of the complex. The loss of their death slaad ally was a significant blow against their plans. “The band who killed him must be very formidable,” one of the cult wizards suggested. 

The dark dwarf stepped forward. “Jendar must have done significant damage to them. They too must have used great magical powers to overcome the slaad. We may have a chance to destroy them now.”

“You may be right Durzhul,” a half-elf wizard replied. “But what if they are not so exhausted? What if Jendar was no challenge at all to them.”

“Then we are dead and all we have worked for is lost,” Durzhul admitted.

“Exactly,” the half-elf agreed. “I suggest we prepare for the ritual. Durzhul shall probe these mercenaries’ strength and if they are too powerful we shall perform the ritual this evening.”

“We do not have a fourth!” a human female mage warned. “We cannot perform the binding without the fourth.”

“I am fully cognizant of that. We must pray Lord Bazim has mercy on us for the service we perform,” the half-elf countered.

“It’s suicide. Certain death!” the woman protested.

“It will not come to pass,” Durzhul insisted. “I will destroy the interlopers this evening.”

“Yes, that would be well,” the half-elf stated. “We will consider the preparation of the ritual a contingency in any event, agreed?”

Durzhul nodded his head in agreement and the female mage, clearly shaken, merely shrugged.

“Good,” the half-elf pronounced victoriously. “I will fetch the prisoners.”

Durzhul retired to his chambers to summon a pair of slaadi to aid in his assault.

…..

The adventurers were readying their bedrolls on the keep level of the structure when someone _wind walked_ into their camp.

“I’m not too late for the party am I?” a human fighter inquired.

“Dirth!” Mercutio exclaimed. “I was hoping you would make it.”

“Yeah, your message about big money was too much to resist. Besides that rascal Rothlor twisted my arm.”

Mercutio introduced the fighter around to the party members. They were all glad to see another sword.

“That _wind walking_ was a pretty neat trick,” Morguhn commented.

“Unfortunately, it was the last charge in a fun little item I picked up in Thray a few years ago,” Dirth admitted.

“You are Thraegian then?” Heinrich asked.

“To the core my friend,” Dirth nodded.

Heinrich smiled.{1} 

Ginny watched the cleric with interest. _”Heinrich can be deceptive when he wants to,”_ she thought to herself.

The watch order was set and the camp settled in for a slumber.

……

Githraldul heard them first and then he saw them coming up the stairs, two huge red toad-like creatures and a dark dwarf behind them. He shouted an alarm to the rest of the camp and began pouring arrows into the lead red slaadi.

The adventurers woke quickly and each grabbed weapons and shield to join the fray. Wassabe and Githraldul made quick work of the first of the slaad, but the second ripped a huge wound into Thoren. The dark dwarf cast some unspeakable horror that bounced off Heinrich’s mighty will. A barrage of _magic missiles_ from Mercutio had the second slaad fighting for life.

Watching his summoned allies falling, Durzhul summoned a mighty sword to fight in front of him. The sword sliced deeply into Thoren and blood was once again flowing freely from the fighter. The dark dwarf followed this with a powerful _chain lightning_ that bounced around the room, crisping a few of the adventurers, but doing no real damage.

Wassabe and Dirth managed to take up flanking positions on the evil dwarf and had him struggling to stay up.

When the second slaad finally fell to Thoren’s mighty blade, Durzhul decided he had enough and _teleported_ out of the battle.

“We have to rest somewhere else,” Heinrich said. “We cannot sustain another attack like that.”

“To the woods?” Githraldul asked.

All agreed and the adventurers made their way past the corpses of the giants to a cold campsite in the forest.

…..

“They are very powerful,” Durzhul admitted.

“Then we will start the ritual,” the half-elf mage said.

The female sorceress pushed the three prisoners forward and opened a large dark tome. “Perform the ritual and you shall be freed,” she commanded.

“I thought it required a fourth?” one of the prisoner-wizards asked.

The half-elf mage let his backhand fly, slapping the prisoner. “We have enough. Now begin or die!”

The three prisoner mages began reading from the tome in a low chant.

…..

Wassabe watched the morning sun slowly climb into the sky. The night had passed uneventfully and he was grateful to see another day. The clerics rose and began their daily supplications, Morguhn meditated for a short time, and Mercutio looked largely refreshed. The clerics cured Thoren and he and the fighter Dirth began to put their armor on.

A slight tremor began to shake the ground. The quake gained steam and soon the earth below the group was shaking violently. The crashing sounds of old timber could be heard all around them and stones began tumbling down from the mountainside.

“Damn it!” Wassabe cursed. “The ritual!”

Githraldul sprinted to the edge of the woods and could see that most of the outer keep where they were staying earlier had collapsed.

“What now?” Morguhn asked.

Mercutio unfurled his map with charcoal markings. “The only thing we did not explore was this well with the white energy motes bouncing around it.”

“Teleport there then and go down the well?” Justinius suggested.

The group agreed and the casters began creating protective wards of all kinds on the party members. Protection from fire, extra speed, extra armor, any dweomer to help was cast quickly. They then _teleported_ into the chamber with the well. Following a bit of experimentation, the adventurers learned that they could in fact float in the well and could travel up or down exercising their will to do so.

They floated down to a large octagonal room with a pair of large, brass, double doors set in one wall.

Ginny checked the doors for traps, but found none. She did announce that the doors were unusually warm to the touch. Thoren pulled the mighty doors open and revealed a very large chamber illuminated by bubbling lava. The chamber was mostly a lake of magma with several flat-topped stone islands forming a path to another ledge on the far side.

The ledge on the far side had the remnants of a door and a pile of bodies, including at least a couple of slaadi and several humanoids. As the adventurers discussed the best way to travel to the far ledge the lava before them bubbled and burst as a huge 9-headed hydra appeared before them.

The ancient creature breathed fire from all nine heads at once burning many of the adventurers. The group’s response was quick. Spell and blades were put to good use against the beast and it was quickly in a mood to retreat. Before the hydra could dive back into the lava Thoren brought his mighty axe down on the beast. The blade crashed through spine and cartilage hitting a major artery. The hydra’s blood sprayed far and wide, sizzling as it splashed down in the lava. The hydra slipped back into the magma – dead.

…..

The scene on the ledge was one of utter destruction. A half-elf was broken in half, his spine broken into an obscene angle. Slaadi were piled amongst the dead along with the powerful dark dwarf wizard the adventurers had faced the previous evening. Another human female caster had her skull punctured and lay on her side with her eyes distended grossly from the force of the blow. Other humanoid remains were in the grisly pile, but were unidentifiable due to the severe burns covering their bodies.

“These were powerful wizards,” Mercutio commented.

“They have unleashed the being,” Justinius stated.

“If these wizards were killed so easily, how do we stand a chance?” Ginny inquired.

“A fair question,” Wassabe said. “And one we will soon answer.” The swashbuckler began moving down a hall deeper into the ground away from the ledge.

The rest of the group followed.

The deep tunnels opened into a huge chamber with four columns. A large lava pool dominated the middle of the room, but the adventurers could not help but notice the sizable pile of treasure in the far corner. 

A two-headed, lean, frog-like being with mottled red skin hissed at the sight of the adventurers. The creature wielded a massive glaive of dark iron with black flames licking at its edges and shaft. “There is no binding,” one of the head hissed. “No binding to save you,” the other countered.

Thoren dashed to the attack. The long glaive found its mark on the fighter. The wound caused Heinrich pain as well. The cleric had called upon a prayer that allowed him to share the burden of wounds with the fighter. As the dark bladed glaive dug into Thoren, Heinrich was reconsidering the wisdom of such a prayer.

Thoren missed with his heavy axe and almost fell off balance.

The creature sensing Thoren’s precarious position attacked the fighter. The first blow struck home and both Thoren and Heinrich were shaken. The second blow was even more vicious and caused Heinrich to faint.  The enchantment lifted as Heinrich left consciousness and Thoren awaited the next blow. The glaive cut through the mighty fighter’s abdomen and Thoren fell in two pieces at Bazim’s feet.

Fear washed over the rest of the group at they paled at the sight of Thoren’s bisection.

Wassabe and Dirth pressed the attack and Githraldul fired arrows – one of which hit home. Heinrich cast a spell – it bounced off the creature’s resistance. Justinius cast a spell – it bounced off the creature’s resistance. Mercutio cast a spell – it bounced off the creature’s resistance. Wassabe attacked five times and did no damage. Ginny shot several arrows – they all bounced off.

The two-headed creature smiled and reigned blows down on Dirth. The fighter withstood the initial assault, but the third blow was telling. The Glaive cleaved through the fighter’s collarbone and deep into the fighter’s chest. Dirth withered falling to his knees. The creature planted a foot in Dirth’s chest and pulled his weapon free. Dirth fell over backwards, dead.

Wassabe pulled out his bow and fire. Githraldul fired his bow. Ginny fired his bow. The creature seemed amused by the adventurers’ efforts. Justinius desperately cast _blindness_ – by the grace of Garvitas Morte the prayer penetrated the creature’s protections and it was blinded! A cheer went up amongst the band.

Heinrich and Dar poured healing potions down Heinrich.

Some _magic missiles_ from Mercutio penetrated Bazim’s hide. The creature shook with rage and then disappeared from the chamber.

“He is gone?” Wassabe asked.

“Yes,” Justinius replied. The cleric had cast _true seeing_ earlier.

“It was not a _teleportation_ spell,” Mercutio warned.

“_Dimension Door_?”  Morguhn asked.

“Yep,” Dar and Mercutio confirmed in unison.

“There is a secret door on the far wall,” Justinius announced.

“Then he is just curing himself,” Heinrich suggested.

“We should go,” Wassabe suggested. “We were lucky to drive him off.”

“We’re going to leave all of this behind?” Ginny asked wading through the piles of treasure. “There has to be thousands here.”

“I cannot call the fighters back now,” Heinrich stated. “I need to pray. We will have to take their corpses.”

“They’re huge!” Githraldul complained. “Who can carry them?”

“I will carry Thoren,” Morguhn stated.

“I will help you,” Heinrich said. They both began to move towards the corpse.

Bazim reappeared.

“Damn it!” Wassabe screamed. “I wanted to leave!”

Morguhn quickly cast a _Wall of force_ separating himself and Heinrich from the beast.

Githraldul stepped around the wall and launched a volley of arrows at Bazim. Only one of the missiles hit home and it was clear to all the creature was no longer blind.

Bazim strode down the edge of the wall and struck Githraldul with his dark glaive. The impact nearly struck the elf down. Another blow from the weapon and he would join Thoren and Dirth.

The _ Wall of force_ foiled Mercutio’s immediate plans of unleashing a torrent of _Lightning Bolts_. Mercutio went with a desperate ploy he cast a _Phantasmal Killer_. In the grand scheme of things the illusion should have been nothing but a bother to the great Bazim. Something about the illusion made the two-headed beast hesitate. The adventurers watched in wonder as the monster turned, froze, and fell to the ground dead – frightened to death. The most unlikely of spells had brought the creature’s doom!

The fighters would be resurrected in the morning. The cult of flame was defeated. A major threat to the northern world was defeated by the most unlikely of methods. A huge treasure horde sat there for the plundering. Life was good!

The adventurers assembled the next morning after breaking camp and prepared for a long well deserved rest. Heinrich suddenly received a _sending_ from Bishop Prolariate:

_The emperor is dead. Assassinated. Return to investigate. War with Thray may be imminent. Council meeting tonight._

Heinrich sighed. “_Things had gone too well,_” he thought dejectedly. The cleric contemplated what his reply should be. He knew one thing for sure – there would be no rest in Zandyrium…



To be continued…

{1} Heinrich now has a position of some power in the Emperor’s council in Zandyrium. The Emperor is currently planning a war against Thray. Heinrich is not in favor of the war, but he has made it clear he will choose Zandyrium if it comes to blows.


----------



## pogre

The party was in very big trouble in the battle with Bazim. Both main fighters dead, Wassabe hurting, Githraldul a round from death. This scene had the look of a TPK. Then Greg (Mercutio) casts _Phantasmal Killer_.

I'll admit it - I openly make fun of this spell. No more.

Mercutio penetrates the Spell Resistance.

I roll a 3 for my will save.

_No worries_ I think. The creature Fort is such that he can only fail on a "1". 

I announce, "Well, he failed the Will, but he will only succumb to the spell on a 1." I proceeded to toss a 20-sider from behind my screen amongst the players' side of the table. An astonished roar went up from the players - I had rolled a one.

They cheered madly.

I sat in stunned bemused silence - very pleased I had made the roll in the open.

Great session!


----------



## Heavy Hitter

*pogre's story hour Zandyrium -Episode 46- Huge Battle*

The session was awesome! Keith you had us at deaths door, we were lucky to escape still breathing. Well most of us. Thoren


----------



## Old One

pogre said:
			
		

> The fighters would be resurrected in the morning. The cult of flame was defeated. A major threat to the northern world was defeated by the most unlikely of methods. A huge treasure horde sat there for the plundering. Life was good!
> 
> The adventurers assembled the next morning after breaking camp and prepared for a long well deserved rest. Heinrich suddenly received a _sending_ from Bishop Prolariate:
> 
> _The emperor is dead. Assassinated. Return to investigate. War with Thray may be imminent. Council meeting tonight._
> 
> Heinrich sighed. “_Things had gone too well,_” he thought dejectedly. The cleric contemplated what his reply should be. He knew one thing for sure – there would be no rest in Zandyrium…




Great session!  Did you get any grumblings from the players that there was no rest for the righteous?  I have a habit of following up a glorious victory with a blow to the gut...bad, bad DM !

~ OO


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> Great session!  Did you get any grumblings from the players that there was no rest for the righteous?  I have a habit of following up a glorious victory with a blow to the gut...bad, bad DM !
> 
> ~ OO




Oh yes, a very serious blow to the gut this evening! To their credit my players did not complain once.


----------



## Ruined

Sounds like it was a good, rough fight. Figured I'd check out the thread, glad I did so. I guess I'll start from the beginning, just as soon as I catch up with Old One's story hour.


----------



## BSF

Woot!  Sounds like a great battle Pogre.  It was a fun read.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Malystrx

I think we were in such awe of avoiding a TPK it didn't really matter that we kept rollin'  When we realized he wasn't blind we knew we were in deep poo-poo, specially when I stepped around that corner of the Wall of Force


----------



## pogre

Thanks for all the comments folks!

Remember all pics are thumbnail links to larger versions if you want to look closer!

Zandyrium
Episode 47

“A frost giant jarl is threatening to destroy the hold if they do not deliver all of the ore from the mines to him as tribute,” Dar explained. Heinrich’s follower Dar still kept in touch with his people at Verkorenvalt and had learned of the impending threat. “We must help them. They cannot resist a tribe of frost giants on their own. Furthermore, they have taken the finest smith in all of the valt hostage!”

“Dar, I understand the urgency of this plea for help from Verkorenvalt and we are going to help them. But, please understand, the Emperor has been assassinated. I must attend the council meeting. The future of Zandyrium lies in the balance. We will travel to Verkorenvalt as soon as possible.” Heinrich looked at his downcast friend Dar and could sense the disappointment in the dwarf.





“I understand,” Dar said lowly.

“Verkorenvalt is a priority. It is not going on the backburner at all my friend,” Heinrich tried to reassure the smith.

“Perhaps I should work in the smith on a couple of those items until you are ready to head to Verkorenvalt,” Dar replied.

“Yes, and I promise that will be soon,” Heinrich answered.

…..

Justinius concentrated mightily as he communed with his deity, Gravitas Morte. The lower temple was completely quiet, as a morgue should be.





Sweat poured down his brow as he sought divine answers. The _commune_ gave him three solid answers concerning the mysteries of the emperor’s death:

1)	Boethricus was involved;
2)	Boethricus was not in the city, nor was the killer; and
3)	The Emperor was involved with the Cult of Flame!

Justinius beat a path to the temple of Siegphorus, but alas he was too late as Bishop Polariate and Heinrich had already left. Justinius went to the Princess’s Barrel tavern and fetched Ginny and Mercutio. He needed their talents to reach Heinrich as quickly as possible.

…..

The council was on the edge of chaos until Lord Heliophos stood up and raised his hands, “My friends, I will call this meeting to order in the name of order. I make no pretense at leadership of this august assembly except to bring some semblance of meaningful dialogue. I will recognize all who wish to speak and we will call for votes as appropriate.”

“Votes?” screeched some middling noble of ill-repute. “There is still an Empress. Where is she?”

“Please! Wait to be recognized. Lord Krovon, what is the succession according to the Tome of the Empire?” Heliophos asked.

The gray-bearded Lord Krovon stood slowly, “The Empress is not in line for rule at all.”

“There is your answer!” Heliophos shot at the interrupter victoriously.

“However,” Krovon continued, “it is known that the Empress is with child. The child is in line for the throne. This council must appoint a vizier to guide the child until he or she reaches majority.”

The meeting once again broke out in mad arguing, shouting, and loud conversation.

The tumult was soothed as General Kilphus stood, “We are wasting time! We should be preparing for war against the dastardly Thraegians. Can there be any doubt they are behind this assassination?”

Heinrich stood, “In a word my dear general, yes.”

Heliophos smiled over at the cleric. “Perhaps Lord Protector Eisenfaust should investigate the emperor’s death and try to establish the culprit. He could then report back to this body with what he finds.”

“I would be honored,” Heinrich said with a bow. He silently cursed himself for getting involved. He was going to see the emperor finally; unfortunately the fool was dead.

Heliophos continued, “I propose an emergency council of five members – myself for the nobility, a member of the merchants’ guild, a representative of the clerics, General Kilphus for the guard, and a member of the academics. Our authority shall only extend to immediate day to day concerns while we wait to elect a vizier.”

There was much bargaining following Heliophos’s suggestion, but in the end the proposal won out and the council was dismissed. Heinrich and Bishop Polariate left the chambers only to run into Justinius, Ginny, and Mercutio. “What are you doing here?” Heinrich asked surprised.

“Yeah, hello – we have something important to talk to you about,” Mercutio stated.

“Heinrich and I were just heading to look at the Emperor’s corpse. Perhaps you would come to aid us?” Bishop Polariate asked.

The three agreed rapidly and the group made their way to a large vaulted stone chamber in the inner recesses of the palace.

…..

The Emperor’s body told a terrible story. The chest cavity was exploded outward and the flesh was pale and gray. Bishop Polariate inhaled deeply went to one knee and began to pray over the Emperor’s corpse. The other two clerics followed suit. After a short time the Bishop stood and said, “His soul is not just gone, it’s been destroyed.”

“You sensed that as well,” Justinius commented.

“What would destroy a man’s soul like this?” the Bishop asked.

“Demons, I would suspect,” Justinius replied in a low-gravelly tone. 

“I will speak with the corpse,” Heinrich announced.

“That is highly inappropriate,” Justinius growled. For Heinrich, _speak with dead_ was a straight forward prayer that was akin to speaking with a wall. No soul was required for the spell only the material corpse. For Justinius, the absence of a soul meant a corpse should be laid to rest. Justinius could in fact give the Emperor his last rites of Gravitas Morte and thwart Heinrich’s spell.

“Forgive me dear Justinius,” the Bishop interrupted, “Heinrich is right. We need information.”

Justinius stepped out of the room in protest. Heinrich cast _speak with dead_ and learned the corpse had seen a vision of snakes after fetching some wine and then a blinding white light. Bishop Polariate excused himself to return to the temple, but everyone else agreed they must go to the Emperor’s private quarters.

…..

The group arrived at the Emperor’s private quarters and found a bed, table, chairs, a fireplace, and a wine cubby. 




The corpse had mentioned wined and so Ginny volunteered to check out the wine cubby. Ginny began inspecting the various table wines, fine vintages, some cups and chalices, when a vision appeared before her!





A mad rush went through Ginny as she felt something tugging at her from within, the wave passed and she survived. Her legs were shaky as she asked, “Was that what I think it was?”

“Yes,” Heinrich confirmed grimly, “it was Boethricus Din Woad.”

To be continued…


----------



## BSF

Woot!  I must confess to having a certain fondness for Boethricus din Woard.  Now he is making life interesting in a rather personal way?  Very cool!


----------



## hwoolsey

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Woot!  I must confess to having a certain fondness for Boethricus din Woard.  Now he is making life interesting in a rather personal way?  Very cool!




[foreshadowing]Not necessarily life. Stay tuned.[/foreshadowing]

Hank


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 48

“So you saw it?” Ginny asked.

“Yes,” Heinrich answered grimly.

“I thought perhaps it was just a vision,” Ginny said meekly.

“What happened to you when Boethricus appeared?” Justinius asked.

“I felt some overwhelming force pulling at me from the inside, like my essence was being sucked out,” Ginny responded.

“Why not just slay her? Why bother with pulling her soul from her?” Mercutio asked.

“A good question, but a better one might be how is an outsider gating in and out of this chamber given this palace’s protections?” Justinius replied.

“There has to be a ritual trigger here somewhere – something that calls the gate,” Heirich added.

“My money is on that gold and silver inlaid chalice,” Ginny stated, pointing at a cup in the wine cubby. “I touched it and bam!”

“I think I should do it,” Heinrich stated.

“Do what?” Ginny asked.

“I should be the one to pick it up and gate Boethricus back in here,” Heinrich answered.

“Wait. Hold on. You mean on purpose?” Mercutio asked incredulously.

“Naturally,” Heinrich said casually. “He cannot possibly be gating in here of his volition. He is caught in some infernal bargain. We may never get another chance like this.”

“That would be fine with me,” Mercutio stated.

“Take up your positions, I’m going to do this,” Heinrich said.

Heinrich grabbed the chalice.





Boethricus roared and his magical reached out to pluck Heinrich’s soul, the cleric’s will proved too strong and Heinrich cast the prayer he had been saving _dimensional anchor_. Boethricus found himself stuck on the prime and a desperate battle ensued.

Boethricus’s ancient viper eyes dug deeply into Heinrich as he slithered closer to the cleric. The monstrous half snake reared up and struck Heinrich, first with a pair of blades and then coiling his massive coils around Heinrich’s torso. In a scant few seconds Heinrich was near death and utterly trapped. Even his breathing seemed to work against him – as he breathed out the coils wrapped instinctively tighter around him. Boethricus satisfied that his coils would finish the job on Heinrich turned his attention on Justinius.

Justinius had invoked a number of prayers from Gravitas Morte to destroy or at least hinder Boethricus, but all had failed. Boethricus slithered into position and reared up at Justinius. His first attack had Justinius reeling.





Mercutio vainly launched a series of _disintegrates_ at Boethricus but all fell harmlessly aside or did minor damage. Desperately the sorcerer tried to think of a way to help the cause. Finally he shouted, “Heinrich, don’t resist!” He _polymorphed_ Heinrich into a bizarre slime, and the cleric in this new form slithered away.

Sadly, this act of heroism actually spelled doom for the other cleric, Justinius. His coils now freed, Boethricus launched a vicious attack against Justinius followed by quick coils squeezing the final life out of him. Justinius slumped to the floor dead. 

Mercutio launched a _lightning bolt_ at Boethricus that caused the monstrosity to pause. Ginny meanwhile had run screaming for help from the chamber and was sprinting down the hall trying to gather the royal guards. Mercutio ran after Ginny while Boethricus, apparently reluctant to leave the chamber launched a series of  ineffective attacks against the slime-Heinrich.

Heinrich oozed over to Justinius’s body and tried to transport it from the room. Boethricus coiled his body around Justinius’s corpse again, apparently unwilling to give it up. Heinrich, seeing the futility of his efforts, tried to escape. Boethricus launched a _cone of cold_ at Heinrich and the slime-cleric was frozen to death. Mercutio from down the hall launched another effective _lightning bolt_ at Boethricus. The blow again caught the fiend and in response Boethricus closed the chamber’s door.

Mercutio hesitated. He was not sure what to do. In a few minutes the _dimensional anchor_ would wear off and Boethricus would disappear, probably with both of the clerics’ souls. The sorcerer took a deep breath and called on the steadfastness of the desert wind to aid his courage. He marched up to the door and launched a terrible onslaught of offensive spells.





It was *almost* enough, but when Boethricus reared up again Mercutio knew he was dead. The Saracen-touched sorcerer cleared his mind as the steel blades sliced into him. A moment later his body lay in pieces in the hallway.

Ginny rounded the corner to see the sorcerer fall. She was leading a dozen palace guards and she called on them to stop. _”What now?”_ she wondered to herself. She could sense the apprehension in the palace guard around her. She had to show decisive action or they might falter. Ginny and the palace guard charged!





To be continued…


----------



## BSF

Oh my!  It is quite interesting to watch Boethricus in action.  Now I am eager to see how it turns out.


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 49

Ginny charged in against Boethricus, but as the fiend reared up nine of the dozen palace guards fled in fear. Three stalwart guards and Ginny went into the chamber and attacked. Ginny managed to gain a flanking position on Boethricus and dug her blades deep into his snaky hide. Boethricus faltered, but did not fall.

Boethricus reared up and sliced deeply into Ginny and then coiled his great, heavy, snake coils around her torso. It did not take long. Boethricus leisurely beheaded the three palace guardsman while his body constricted Ginny. Gravely wounded, she could not resist. Seconds later Ginny’s last breath of life left her body.

…..

Dirth surveyed the destruction, “It killed all four of them.”

“It did more than that,” Bishop Polariate replied, “it sucked their souls away. I should say Boethricus Din Woad sucked their souls away. They had established he was behind the assassination of the emperor and that he must have Gated into the Emperor’s chambers somehow.”

“The Gate trigger must still be in the chamber,” Githraldul suggested.

“Probably, but whether it is still active is the question,” Bishop Prolariate replied.

“You cannot resurrect them?” Wassabe asked.

“Not without their souls,” Bishop  Polariate answered.

“Are their souls destroyed?” Thoren asked.

“That’s the question,” Polariate replied. “We need to go to the temple so I can fetch some scrolls.”

…..

The Bishop retrieved some scrolls from an ancient library below the temple of Siegphorus. “These spells have more power than I may be able to channel. If they kill me you know what happened.”

“That’s reassuring,” Wassabe quipped.

Bishop Polariate cast the first of the scrolls and after a few seconds looked up and said, “I have good news and bad news.”

“Good news please,” Thoren said.

“I have found their souls.”

“Bad news?” Dirth asked.

“They are on an infernal demi-plane controlled by Boethricus Din Woad,” the Bishop replied.

“They may as well be destroyed,” Githraldul commented.

“Far from it!” Wassabe countered. “The Bishop knows exactly where they are at. He can zip us down there we’ll scoop them up and run back out.”

“Ah, yes,” Bishop Polariate said, “there’s a problem with that solution. First, the spell required in an even more powerful prayer and there is a one in five chance it will blow my head off.”

“Those are decent odds,” Wassabe said.

“Well, secondly, and perhaps more importantly, the Gate cannot open if the entity controlling the plane wishes to stop it.”

“In this case Boethricus Din Woad,” Dirth observed.

“Exactly,” the Bishop replied.

“What if Boethricus were not on the plane at the time the Gate is invoked?” Dirth asked.

“He would not be able to stop it from opening,” the Bishop replied.

“Then we have to find that Gate trigger,” Dirth said. “I’ll bring him in and you three can Gate down and get their souls.”

“How do we find out what this trigger is?” Thoren asked.

“I think I have a solution for that,” Bishop Prolariate answered.

…..

Bishop Prolariate invoked _speak with dead_ on Heinrich’s corpse and managed to learn the Gate trigger was the gold and silver inlaid chalice. The Bishop set up for the _Gate_ ritual in the next room and set up a signal with Dirth. Dirth managed to recruit 30 Imperial Guards with crossbows and Bishop Prolariate blessed several of the bolts giving them a chance to injure the fiend. Finally, the Bishop cast _Death Ward_ on Dirth in the hope that it might thwart Boethricus’s fiendish magics.

“Clear this chamber of everything but the wine cubby and the tables,” Dirth barked out to the Imperial Guards. The chamber became a flurry of activity as Dirth watched in satisfaction. _”How ironic,”_ he thought, _”Here I am a Thraegian ex-captain bossing around Zandyrium Imperial Guards in an action against the killer of the Zandyrium Emperor. Hell, there was a time the only reason I would’ve summoned the killer was to pin a medal on his chest!”_ The room was cleared and the crossbowmen took up positions behind the table barricades.





The signal was given, the _Gate_ was invoked, and the chalice was grabbed. Boethricus faced Dirth and the crossbowmen. The _death ward_ cast on the fighter allowed him to resist Boethricus’s powerful soul rend. The crossbowmen fired and a couple of the blessed bolts hit home.

Githraldul, Thoren, Wassabe, and the Bishop found themselves in a chamber facing a couple of Bone Devils watching over a pit of larvae. “There they are!” the Bishop cried.
“Grab those larvae!”

The Bone Devils lowered their wicked polearms at the adventurers and the fight for the larvae began.

Back at the Emperor’s chamber Boethricus blinked out. “Damn!” Dirth exclaimed. “Prepare yourselves men!” Dirth grabbed the chalice again.

The crossbowmen poured more fire into Boethricus and he again reeled in pain. Dirth could sense the fiend was in trouble.

The fight in Boethricus’s realm was decidedly one-sided and the adventurers quickly had dispatched the devils. The adventurers grabbed up the wriggling larvae, ignoring their pesky bites and stepped through the Gate.  The signal was given to Dirth and then crossbowmen sighed in relief that they would not be facing the fiend again.

“I believe Boethricus is very near death,” Dirth reported. “Perhaps we should summon him a couple more times to finish him.”

“He may become even more desperate if he realizes his time is short,” Wassabe stated. “I vote we leave him be and have our friends resurrected from these _things_ if possible. After all, we know where he lives.”

“We may never get another opportunity like this,” Githraldul argued. The Elven ranger cradled his battlebow _Bleeding Razor_, “I vote to summon him again.”

“These larvae may die very quickly outside of the infernal regions,” the Bishop warned. “I do not know what happens to their souls if that occurs.”

“Fine,” Thoren snorted. “We go raise the spellcasters and Ginny and then we all come back and kill that son of a cur.”

“We have been tracking him for so long,” Githraldul said. “What if the trigger expires or does not work?”

“It probably won’t expire,” the Bishop answered. “It is likely he will heal himself and be ready for our previous tactics if we call him back later.”

“I do not want to take any risks of losing these folks,” Wassabe said. “Let’s do the right thing and go raise them.”

…..

“Captain, the Gull Current should have moved us past this point two days ago,” the first mate commented.

“Aye,” Captain Isomara grumped. “This is costly Mate Henson. What be the problem with the current?” 




“I do not know Captain. It should be shootin’ us up the bay. Instead we have to keep tacking against the drift.”

“Chop ahead!” cried the sailor from the forecastle.

“Chop  ahead?” the Captain repeated. “What in the blazes is that urchin talking about? We better have a look Henson.”

“Aye,” Henson replied. The pair made their way to the front of the cog.

“What’s all this ‘bout chop ahead?” the Captain groused as he pulled himself up onto the forecastle.

“See for yourself Captain,” the sailor responded handing over his spotting glass.

Captain Isomara scanned the horizon over the sea. There! He spotted several waves building and crashing. It made no sense. There was not a dark cloud in the sky! Suddenly it dawned on the Captain what he was seeing. 





“Full astern!” Isomara barked out. “Get to port side quickly!”

Mate Henson gave the captain a questioning look.

“It’s a whirlpool Mr. Henson, and by the looks of it a rather large one.”

“How would a whirlpool form in the middle of one of the strongest currents in the entire ocean?” Henson asked.

“That is not my concern presently,” the Captain replied. “I just want to make sure we do not get pulled into the damn thing.”

The crew scrambled aboard the cog changing the sails as the Captain continued barking orders. The wide cog responded slowly. Isomara was not sure how much time they had before the pull of the whirlpool captured them.

…..

The precious ancient scrolls of the temple were used to resurrect the four. The Emperor’s soul was not among the larvae the adventurers had retrieved. The other larvae were put out of their misery. The group headed back to the palace and as Heinrich had already guessed, the Gate trigger had either expired or been dismissed.

to be continued...


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium 
Episode 50

“Yes, I think you can afford the time to go to Verkorenvalt,” Bishop Polariate reassured Heinrich.

“What of Boethricus?” Heinrich asked. “Whoever _Gated_ him in to kill the Emperor is still at large and probably in the palace.”

“You have made it clear you suspect the Empress,” Bishop Polariate answered.

“I do,” Heinrich admitted, “If only we could get her under a _zone of truth_ prayer…”

“Quite impossible and altogether bad form in Zandyrium,” Bishop Polariate responded.

“You will inform the council of my suspicions?” Heinrich asked.

“Certainly not!” Polariate responded, “Use your head young Lord Protector, what evidence do you have directly linking the Empress to Boethricus or to the Emperor’s death in any way?”

“The chalice that called the _Gate_ was a gift from the Empress,” Heinrich responded bitterly. He knew the Bishop was right and it made him fume.

“Not enough,” the Bishop replied curtly.

“I know,” Heinrich responded glumly. “Who do you think will be chosen as the vizier?”

“Well, I shall be nominated tomorrow, but I will turn it down.”

“But why?” Heinrich asked.

“This is no time for the leader of a temple to jump into the imperial politics,” Polariate responded, “Besides, I can be more effective from outside.”

“Then who? General Kilphus?” Heinrich asked.

“No, no, the last thing we need is a warhawk running the city at this point. If it were up to Kilphus the invasion fleet would be sailing to the Thraegian Coast by now. I should think Lord Krovon would be the best choice.”

“He’s very elderly,” Heinrich observed.

“He’s also conservative and a stickler for tradition, just the kind of man Zandyrium needs right now.”

“Perhaps,” Heinrich replied. “I need to go to Dar and prepare for our journey to Verkorenvalt.”

“Very well Lord Protector,” the bishop smiled, “If there are any sudden developments I will issue a _sending_ prayer to you.”

“Strength and Honor,” Heinrich saluted.

“Strength and Honor,” Bishop Polariate returned.

*****

Dar was waiting excitedly with the rest of the group for the trip to Verkorenvalt. He had not seen his people in several months and he was anticipating reunions despite the current crisis. Dirth and Rothlor had both came by to wish the adventurers well and offer aid if it became needed. When Heinrich arrived the group _teleported_ to the Dwarven hold.

Two of the Dwarven elders came forth to meet with the adventurers. The situation was as dire as Dar had described: A tribe of Frost Giants had descended upon the hold and declared it to be their property. They demanded a full payment of all the uberstahl mined from the hold each week and as assurance of the dwarves' compliance they took the Loremaster as hostage.

“We will need to strike quickly or the Loremaster…” Heinrich began, but was interrupted by Dar, “We fail if the Loremaster dies. The Loremaster is the key to the valt and the recapture of Buldarvalt.”

_Recapture of Buldarvalt?_ Heinrich thought to himself, _Here an entire clan of dwarves has lost their main hold and the only thing they can think of is conquering a rival hold!_

“Perhaps we should concentrate on recapturing the loremaster and Galtikvalt before we worry about Buldarvalt,” Heinrich commented.

“Where is the Frost Giant lair?” Githraldul asked.

“Up in the mountains,” the Dwarven elder replied, “It cannot be far if they are making a weekly trek down here.”

“When was the last time you saw them?” Wassabe asked.

“They just picked up their first week’s tribute,” the dwarf replied.

Thoren groaned at the thought of having lost all of that uberstahl.

“The trail is plain,” Githraldul informed the group, “We will have no trouble tracking the giants.”

*****

The cold of the montains was intense and forced the group to wear heavy skins and wools or cast dweomers to maintain their warmth. The path split high in the mountains descending into a rift. The adventurers tied themselves together and carefully descended into the rift.

Githraldul volunteered to move ahead and explore a cave dug into the icy rift. The Elven ranger carefully tread into the icy darkness and could see a large tribe of white haired behemoths. A low growl from one of the yetis confirmed that they had detected the Githraldul as well. The creatures moved with amazing speed across the icy floor and attacked!





Githraldul made a fighting retreat as the rest of the adventurers quickly moved up to the sound of combat. Mercutio cast _fly_ and zipped over the frontline of combat. The sorcerer let loose with a _fireball_ that burned several of the yetis to death but also raised a huge cloud of steam in the chamber. The fog was so thick no one could see much more than a sword’s length.

Thoren and Wassabe worked their way forward killing a number of the yetis until the chamber finally fell quiet. The group rested a bit while the fog in the room was cleared by a quick _gust of wind_ from Mercutio. Githraldul reported he could find no signs of the Frost Giants’ trail in the chamber and that they must have continued along the path above the rift.

Githraldul again volunteered to scout ahead. Morguhn cast _fly_ and _invisibility_ on Githraldul to aid his scouting. Githraldul made a reconnaissance over the rift’s edge finding several cave openings. The first revealed little in the way of recent traffic, but the others had signs of lots of Giants moving through the area. He went back to the group to report his findings.

The adventurers cautiously worked their way along the edge of the rift. They passed the first cavern entrance that Githraldul had announced had little signs of traffic. The second cave opening only had prints of large cats going in and out.

“I say we check it out,” Justinius suggested. “I am not anxious to leave anything to catch us from behind.”

“Let’s be quick then,” Githraldul replied, “We do not want to waste too much time outside of our mission. The longer we take, the more likely the giants will be alerted.”

Thoren meanwhile had already ducked into the cavern while the debate was going on outside on the path. He was pounced upon by two great cats, but managed to throw both of them off. In very short order he had both cats dead and retrieved a blade to skin the snow leopards.

“There’s no time,” Wassabe complained.

“He’s right Thoren,” Ginny confirmed. “Come along. The skins will be preserved on this ice.”

Thoren shrugged and proceeded out of the cavern.

The adventurers continued to the next cave opening and followed it directly into a frost giants’ barracks area where four unfriendly frost giants were waiting for them.





to be continued…




*Yep, those are not frost giants figures – hey even we miniature addicts need to use stand ins once in a while…


----------



## pogre

*A Short Zandyrium Campaign Dictionary*

In celebration of post #50 pogre presents:

A short dictionary of _dramatis personae_, fantastic places, and curious events in the Zandyrium Campaign. Presented as an aid to readers, players, and the Game Master alike.

This entry will be edited as new personae are introduced in the story.

Ampyx of the Green Vale – Great wizard protector of Thray who has transferred to the twilight. Last known member of the Covenant of the Thraegian Coast.

Bazim – outsider fiend who destroyed the Norsican Covenant.

Bezzalt, Great Drake of the Duskmoons – Fiendish Red Dragon destroyed by PCs.

Boethricus din Woad – A horrible, massive, blue-skinned, half-snake, and half-fiend villain bent on destruction of the Northern Hemisphere and especially Zandyrium. Controls a demi-plane in the infernal regions.

*Breygon Highcross* PC – High Templar against the Temple of Mammon. Sometime guest PC.

Buldarvalt – one of the great dwarven holds. Dwarves from Buldarvalt are antagonistic towards their brethren from Galtikvalt.

Auspice Cavins – Head of the Young Trading House and current head of the Merchants’ Guild. Rumored to have a standing retainer in place with the Assassins’ Guild.

Chimeyan Slavers – Pirates who sail the mid-ocean picking off trading vessels and enslaving the sailors and traders. Chimeyans were apparently related to the Wood Elves of the Northern Hemisphere in the distant past.

Criador - Member of the Wizard Covenant of the Thraegian Coast. Responsible for protecting the covenant's ritual tome and other treasures. Nickname was the Golem Master.

Darkember – Pit Lord liege to Mammon. Seen in the company of Boethricus.

Dar Grimbeard – male Dwarf Artificer formerly of Galtikvalt follower of Heinrich Eisenfaust.

Delgrod – Dwarven deity.

*Dirth* PC – Human Fighter – Thraegian Captain and friend of Mercutio’s. Occasional ally of the party.

Dispater – Arch Devil – Iron Duke who cautiously plots against other arch devils and demons. Very rarely takes a risk.

Captain Disod – First commander of _The Last Coin_. Recently retired in Thray.

Elan Kanto – Former head priestess of the Empress sponsored Temple of Kala. Used the temple as a front for a slave ring, but managed to escape when the ring was uncovered by the adventurers.

Empress Annalise Hestalt – Current Empress of Zandyrium. Pregnant with heir to the throne.

Erfindenger Stonegear – former inventor unwittingly released the demon that originally destroyed Verkorenvalt.

The Eternal Flame – an artifact that is the focus of the defensive magics on the walls of Zandyrium. Housed at the Dragon Rock Monastery in the nearby hills.

Master Fama – Head of the University of Logiki and Morguhn’s early mentor in the arcane arts.

_Fortune’s Favor_ – trading house in the Merchants’ Guild founded by the PCs.

Galtikvalt – former great dwarven hold taken over by Boethricus din Woad. Boethricus was driven out, but the hold remains abandoned and sealed. Dwarves from Galtikvalt are antagonistic towards their brethren from Buldarvalt.

*Genevieve (Ginny)* PC – Former noble, now rogue – the lone female in the group.

*Githraldul* PC – Elven Ranger – an amazing archer who wields the feared _Bleeding Razor_ a nasty bow that quickly inspires fear in opponents. Githraldul’s people have been roaming the forests of the northern hemisphere seeking a place to settle without luck. Like most Elves of the Northern Hemisphere they have returned to the ways of hunting and gathering and live as nomads.

Gramge – Leader of lumberjack camp a few miles outside Zandyrium. Found butchered by a Hill Giant by the party in Episode 12.

Granachus – Primarch of the Temple of Gravitas Morte.

Gravinvalt – the Revered Mountain of Burials - lost Dwarven hold.

Gravitas Morte - Ruler of Purgatory, Gravitas Morte receives all souls and sends them to their final destination. Morte is decidedly anti-undead and abhors unnatural death. The god even allows resurrection of his followers who have thus opposed these forces in life, if the follower's soul so chooses.

Grimhook – Kyton devil summoned for information by Justinius.

Grogni Grimsson – Loremaster of Galtikvalt and current leader at Verkorenvalt.

Gull Current – Main Northerly trading current along the Thraegian coast going towards Zandyrium.

Hedrara – A she-devil Erinyes associated with Boethricus din Woad. Some indication she is a sorcerer as well.

*Heinrich Eisenfaust* PC – Human Cleric of Siegphorus deity of Law and Victory. Heinrich is a cleric in the temple that is as close to the state religion as one will find in Zandyrium. He has recently been promoted to Lord Protector and sits on the Emperor’s Council.

Heliophos – Noble on the Emperor’s council. Friend of the Temple of Siegphorus and Bishop Polariate.

First Mate Henson – Mate to Captain Isomara on _The Last Coin_.

Imperial Guard – elite strike force housed in the Emperor’s palace.

*Justinius* PC – Human Cleric/Sacred Revealer of Gravitas Morte – protector of the final rest. Seeks to thwart the mechanizations of outsiders seeking the service of prime souls.

Captain Isomara – current commander of _The Last Coin_.

The Ivory Coast – Rich southern trading area.

Kala – Chaotic goddess of love and beauty.

Kalcedon – Norsican city besieged and then sacked by Boethricus’s forces. Largely ruins today with a remnant population trying to eke out a living.

General Kilphus – Military Head of the Imperial Army.

Koilada – Rich trading port on the Ivory Coast.

Lord Krovon - Elderly member of the Emperor's Council renown for his knowledge of Imperial governmental procedures. Recently refused the post of Vizier to the unborn Imperial heir.

_The Last Coin_ – the party’s 100 ton merchant cog.

Mammon – Arch Devil - a power hungry schemer anxious to interfere in the affairs of the prime.

Mendri Dernaxe – former King of Galtikvalt. Killed during the siege by Boethricus’s forces.

*Meructio* PC – Saracen-touched Sorcerer – Mercutio is of the desert clans of the Saracen-touched. Human in appearance, the Saracen-touched have a slight bit of Djinn blood that makes them especially in touch with wild arcane magic.

Micon the Wizard – A rebel mage who became a ghast due to a failed lich ritual. Killed by the party in Episode 2.

*Morguhn* PC – Dwarven Fighter/Wizard – Of Buldarvalt, charge of Bruk Gahalker. Turned his back on his warrior heritage and pursued the arcane arts.

Naja Nivyah – Erinyes she-devil with the common name of Dreadwing. Servant of Dispater. Summoned by Justinius for information from time to time.

Neolepta – female Aranea and mate of Silcrass – more primal and less refined than her Aranea mate.

Norsican Mages’ Covenant – Ancient rival of the Thraegian covenant – destroyed many years ago after summoning a powerful outsider.

Orcus – Demon prince of the undead.

The Priestess’s Barrel – The adventurers favorite tavern and inn in Zandyrium.

Pulanti Merchant Family – mysterious ancient trading family who are letting their business interests in the city collapse. Justinius suspects the family of some sort of evil-doing.

Cosimo Pulanti – Head of the Pulanti damily trading house and recently elected by the Emperor’s Council as Vizier for the Emperor’s heir.

Giovanni Pulanti – Elder patriarch of Pulanti who is reputedly very ill and seldom if ever seen in public. Father of Cosimo.

Rothlor – Ranger friend of the party. Often keeps the party informed of the crooked goings on at the palace. Tries to keep track of the threat of Boethricus.

Siegphorus – Deity of victory and law. Especially favored by Zandyrium’s ruling class historically.

Silcrass – Aranea ally of the PCs. Frequently trades magic items and spells with the party. Current lair is in Bison Cave.

Stahl River Delta – former site of a large trading city destroyed during the hobgoblin wars 200+ years ago. Site of Boethricus’s 2nd army and ship building facility disrupted and attacked by the PCs. Abandoned by Boethricus’s forces and presumed unoccupied currently.

Tadko Bladegrinder – Dwarven armorer in Zandyrium and acquaintance of Morguhn.

*Thoren* PC – Human Fighter/Barbarian – Wielder of mighty two-handed weapons who brings home the hurt. As a front line fighter Thoren has a tendency to catch most of the enemy’s venom.

Thraegian Coast – A group of free city-states to the south of Zandyrium. The city states have erected a wall around their coast line on the peninsula and are adept traders. Once a part of the Zandyrium Empire, the city-states, led by Thray, revolted when the Empire was failing ears ago. Zandyrium tried to subjugate the city-states again but has failed twice in the last 50 years. Although they share many common interests the Thraegian Coast and Zandyrium remain antagonistic.

Thray – trading city on the Thraegian Coast. One of Zandyrium’s chief rivals.

Thray City Council - Prince Kargil, Lord Visatto Remorga,Dame Ingaria Colanto, Count Braglio Misagno, Admiral Billano Olana, Father Tranto, Guilmaster Orcamo Laretta, and Guildmistress Tana Occameno.

Tropenmark – area that marks the tropics. An area of wild and still magics that warps spells in unusual ways. Prevents _teleportation_ and other spells from moving folks via spells from North to South.

Uberstahl – a magical metal. (Only items made of uberstahl may be enchanted beyond a +2 bonus).

Captain Umkal – one time 2nd in command of the Imperial Guard. Missing – assumed killed and replaced by an ogre mage that was revealed and destroyed by the PCs.

The Veiled Column – Artifact of the Thraegian Covenant twisted by a Mammon Cult for evil uses. Disabled by the PCs.

Ventus – Whimsical deity of travel, commerce, thieves, and running. Frequently portrayed on coins of lower values.

Verkorenvalt – current hold of the dwarves formerly of Galtikvalt. Reclaimed by the party from an ancient demon for the dwarves.

Vigils – city guard.

Virtua – Norsican goddess of knowledge and law.

Mr. Wartby – Mercutio’s toad familiar.

*Wassabe* PC – Human Swashbuckler – Former sailor who is constantly wisecracking and seeks the best in wine and women.

Zandyrium – ancient capitol city of the Zandyrium Empire that serves as a crossroads between Norsican and Thraegian cultures. The city is a waning power struggling to recapture it’s lost glory.

*Zerstorung* PC – Half-Orc Barbarian – Wielder of huge jagged scythe and hunting friend of Thoren.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

What was the emperor's name?

does Mercucio's other little "buddy" have a name?

What noble house was/is Ginny from?


----------



## pogre

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> What was the emperor's name?




Erik Kroner Hestalt - although I do not believe it has ever come up in the campaign or the story hour.



			
				Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> does Mercucio's other little "buddy" have a name?




The sand sprite is nameless as far as I know.



			
				Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> What noble house was/is Ginny from?




Not direct public knowledge - a topic Ginny avoids actually.


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 51

The combat against the four Frost Giants highlighted the adventurers’ deadly abilities. In under ten seconds all four Frost Giants were felled to the cavern floor, bleeding out. The adventurers continued exploring the caverns and found two other similar barracks areas.

“I would say they were just here,” Githraldul remarked.

“They know we’re here,” Wassabe said.

“It seems likely,” Githraldul replied. “We should expect them to mass for one stand against us.”

“Good, they will fall like saplings before my axe,” Thoren stated.

Cautiously, the group pressed on until they came to a large chamber where Githraldul’s prediction came to fruition.





“Hold your ground,” Justinius commanded, “Make them come to us.”

Thoren charged.

“Damn it!” Wassabe cursed and charged after the big hunter.

The casters began pouring fire-based spells into the giants – fireballs exploded and divine fire was called down on them. The giants closed on Wassabe and Thoren. Two of the larger ones ran Wassabe and Thoren over respectively while the others dished out damage with their weapons. The two fighters were near death in under five seconds.

Wassabe slashed with his weapons from his prone position. This tactic proved to be particular effective as the nearby giants were more concerned about a possible severed achilles tendon than finishing the swashbuckler off.





Another round of fire spells had a devastating effect on the giants and they began withering under the magical fire. The few giants left fought on, but it was clear their hearts were not in it. Thoren and Wassabe managed to hold on as their comrades rushed in to finish the giants.

“Do we need to rest?” Mercutio asked. The clerics were attending to the wounds of Wassabe and Thoren.

“I am fine for now, but another fight like that and I will be tapped,” Heinrich admitted.

“We have to keep pushing,” Wassabe stated. “They know they have an invader. If we stop now they will be even more organized and might even murder Loremaster Grimmson.”

“I agree,” Dar piped up, “We must push on.”

*****

Deep in the Frost Giant Jarl’s lair – 

“How much longer?” the Jarl growled at the Loremaster.

“I just received the uberstahl,” Loremaster Grimsson complained, “This is not an overnight process. It will take time to make a breastplate of this size with the enchantments you are wanting.”

“You do not have time dwarf!” the Jarl yelled.

“Threatening me is not going to make this happen any faster Jarl,” Loremaster Grimsson replied.

“Get back to the forge,” the Jarl barked.

“Gladly,” Loremaster Grimsson replied. As the dwarf turned to leave an ogre entered the Jarl’s throne room and whispered something to the king.

“Dwarf!” the Jarl bellowed.

“Yes?” Loremaster Grimsson replied.

“I have received word that there are invaders. You had better hope they have nothing to do with you or you will not be worrying about my breastplate,” the Jarl snarled.

*****

Meanwhile, somewhere on the ocean just North-east of the Thraegian coast…

“What would cause a whirlpool like that?” Mate Henson asked.

“Good question Mate Henson,” Captain Isomara responded, “It was not natural.”

“Sorcery?” Henson asked.

“I should think so,” Captain Isomara said, “It seemed to be gaining strength too. I am grateful we did not happen upon it two or three days hence.”

“What’s our progress there sailor?” Mate Henson called to a man on the forecastle.

“Slow sir,” the sailor replied, “The whirlpool must have disrupted the current. We’re barely being pulled along. We might be better off tacking and using what little wind there is.”

“Aye,” Mate Henson replied to the sailor. “What do you think Captain?’

“Go fetch Ferguson and tell him to bring that wand. We need to make some progress.”

“Aye Captain.”

*****

“I call this meeting of the Emperor’s Council to order,” Lord Heliophos announced.

“Where is the Lord Protector?” a Lancing noble asked Bishop Polariate in a whisper.

“Called away in the field I’m afraid. He has made his wishes known to me, however.”

“There are two matters I do not see on the agenda board that concern me,” General Kilphus stated standing to address the body. “One, a declaration of war against Thray; and two, a call for a draft.”

“You are out of order General Kilphus,” Lord Heliophos gently reminded him, “However, your concerns are duly noted. The first item is who shall be Vizier to the future emperor?”

“The temporary governing council does have a recommendation my lord,” Bishop Polariate stated.

Lord Heliophos nodded indicating he wished for the Bishop to continue.

“The council nominates Lord Krovon and recommends him to the council for this position,” the Bishop said.

Lord Heloiphos stood and asked, “What say you Lord Krovon?”

“Due to failing health and a heavy heart I must decline,” Lord Krovon said.

The council burst into a chaotic uproar at Lord Krovon's decline.

To be continued…


----------



## OaxacanWarrior

Keep the updates coming fast and furios, Pogre.  This is great!  Lots of fun little twists to throw chaos into the best laid plans!


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 52

Heinrich and Thoren led the way down the cavern passage that came to a fork. Following the northerly passage, the group could see a long dark hallway before them with corpses on the ground seemingly covered by canvas or dark cloth.

“There’s not been a lot of traffic through here,” Githraldul announced.

The adventurers inched forward and could see the corpses looked quite old and appeared to be covered in a fine brown fur. “That’s odd,” Ginny commented, “I wonder what kind of creatures these were.” She bent down to take a closer look.

“Don’t touch ‘em lass,” Wassabe warned.

“They were Giants and ogres and the like,” Morguhn commented. “The brown fur is some kind of fungi I suspect.”

“We need to leave this hallway,” Heinrich warned, “Some of you are becoming very cold.” The cleric of Seigphorus had said a prayer earlier that allowed him to keep track of the adventurers’ well being.

The adventurers backed out of the hall. Several members of the group now realized they were chilled to the bone.

“Look,” Morguhn pointed back down the hall, “See how the brown fur has expanded and grown. It’s like it was feeding off of our spirits.”

“I would have felt that,” Justinius countered. “More like it was feeding off of our body heat.”

“In any case, I vote for the other direction,” Ginny said.

*****

Meanwhile, in Zandyrium at the Emperor’s Council meeting…

“Quiet now!” Lord Heliophos bellowed crashing a gavel down for attention. The room’s hubbub lulled for a moment. “Master Auspice Cavins of the Young Trading House would like the floor.”

All eyes in the chamber turned to the portly Cavins who struggled to stand up and adjusted his fine robes before addressing the council. Cavins was the current head of the Merchants’ Guild and was rumored to have the Assassins’ Guild on retainer. Whether the rumor was true or not did not matter, it still served Cavins’s purposes. “Gentlefolk and esteemed council members it seems fortune and Ventus have smiled down upon bright Zandyrium this day. A new light has shown itself to the city to lead it out of this dark night to a new dawn. A couple of weeks ago the Merchants’ Guild heard from an ancient house we had thought was all but gone, the House of Pulanti.”

A murmur went through the crowd at the mention of the Pulanti family. The Pulantis were indeed an ancient house in the city controlling some of the most desirable trading monopolies. However, in recent years their trading interests had been sadly disregarded, their warehouses were decrepit and falling down, and no representative of their house had made it to a Merchant Guild’s meeting in at least a couple of decades. Some in the guild even questioned whether the Pulantis were still alive.

Cavins smiled at the whispering council members and held his hand up to ask for their attention again. “He has returned from his studies abroad and wishes to raise up the city to her former glory. We in the Merchants’ Guild feel this is the man for the job of Vizier, the man to lead our young prince or princess into a glorious tenure as Emperor or Empress. I present to you – Cosimo Pulanti.”

A young man, perhaps in his mid twenties stood before the assembly. He was tall and dressed impeccably in a fine suit and rich robes. His features were sharp, but manly and handsome. He stood tall, with an air of dignity and his regal bearing did much to draw everyone’s attention to him. He smiled with warmth at the gawking council members and then took a deep bow before them.

“I am honored to meet you,” the young man said. “I am Cosimo Pulanti and I would like to return my family and our city to glory. My father, Giovanni, has been so ill for so many years and sadly, I had no knowledge of this while I was away at school. But now I have returned and there is an opportunity to serve my beautiful home city and my family. I most humbly appeal to this learned council for this appointment.”

“Did you know of this?” Lord Heliophos grumbled to Bishop Polariate in a low voice.

“No my lord,” came the bishop’s whispered reply. “I did not even know there was a Cosimo Pulanti. Do you think Lord Krovon knew?”

“Apparently so,” Lord Heliophos nodded his head back in the direction of Cosimo Pulanti. Lord Krovon was shaking hands with young Cosimo as were many other leading nobles.

“Does he have enough votes to pull this off?” Bishop Polariate whispered to Lord Heliophos.

“It may be a done deal from the looks of it,” Heliophos admitted.

*****

The adventurers worked their way down the passageway until it opened into another Frost Giants’ barracks. The four Frost Giants turned to face the adventurers. 





Arcane fire danced from Mercutio and Morguhn’s fingertips and ripped through the giants. The group’s swords and missiles finished the job the arcane spells had begun. The last giant made a mad dash to escape, but quick-witted Wassabe dashed over and shot the giant down with his crossbow.

“Ho! Good shooting Wassabe!” Ginny called out.

“That was nothing Lass,” Wassabe replied, “Get in my roll tonight and…”

“Enough,” Heinrich interrupted, “Let’s us proceed down the passage that giant was fleeing down.”

The group continued down the passage and found themselves in another guard post area with even more Frost Giants.





The fighting was fast and furious with the casters’ spells taking a terrible toll on the giants again. One of the giants managed to scramble out of the cavern, but the rest met with arcane fire and cold steel deaths.

The adventurers quickly pursued the escaped giant hoping to catch him or have him lead them to the jarl’s lair. Rounding the passage corner the adventurers found the fire giant and two-dozen ogres!

*****

“I know your father, Giovanni, Master Pulanti,” Lord Krovon stated. “You have his eyes.”

“Thank you Lord Krovon,” Cosimo replied. “I must say you probably know my father better than I. I have been gone for these last few years and alas my father is not even well enough to speak now.”

“We should make this official,” Auspice Cavins stated merrily, “I move we vote on the nominee, Master Cosimo Pulanti.”

“Hold a moment Master Cavins,” Lord Heliophos interrupted, “Many of us do not even know this young man. I can see the dye is cast, but I wish to make this a unanimous vote of confidence.”

“Lord Heliophos is out of order!” Cavins retorted, “I have moved for a vote.”

“No, no, by all means ask any questions,” Cosimo Pulanti replied, “Lord Heliophos is wise to harbor doubts and I wish to put his mind at ease.”

“I have a question if I may,” Bishop said standing.

“Please Bishop Polariate,” Pulanti replied.

The Bishop paused, he was most impressed the young man seemed to know all of the council members names already. “Master Pulanti, if you seek to revive your family fortunes would not your energies be best directed towards the Pulanti Trading House?”

“Indeed Bishop, I will be putting our trading interests back on course. Sadly, our fleet is down to four ships and our monopolies are greatly neglected. However, I have taken many steps to return our trading house to its former glory. First, I have returned two monopolies to the guild to avoid an appearance of impropriety should this august body select me as Vizier. Second, I have revamped our sailing schedules to better serve the community with the commodity monopolies we have retained. Third, I have purchased two new dhao ships to increase our trading fleet. Finally, I have hired a trusted manager to oversee the daily operations of the house.”

“The passing of monopolies certainly explains the Merchants’ Guild’s sudden support,” Lord Heliophos remarked caustically.

“Unanimity is desirable, but hardly necessary,” Master Cavins said, “I have moved for a vote.”

“And you shall have it,” Heliophos quipped angrily. “The role of the Vizier is clear: He is to guide and educate our young heir and to take advice from this council or face removal.”

“I understand the role completely,” Cosimo Pulanti replied.

“The voting pot will be passed. Those in favor drop whites, those opposed drop blacks,” Heliophos instructed. The plinking of marbles into the ceramic voting pot could soon be heard.

*****

The frost giant smiled at the adventurers at the turn of events. He stood ready for battle with the crowd of ogres around him.

Justinius stepped to the front and dropped a heavy bag of coins before the ogres. “The first one to kill the frost giant gets 4,000 gold!”





There was a pause in the room; a moment of decision, and then an ogre club came smashing down on the back of the giant’s leg. The frost giant whirled around to find the source of the treachery. More blows reigned down on the giant from behind as a frenzied mutiny broke out.

The adventurers watched in bemused amazement with the sole exception of Ginny who buried a pair of arrows in the giant’s neck. The ogres did not take long and the betrayed giant was soon nothing but splattered blood and pulp. One of the ogres walked forward and grabbed the reward Justinius had offered.

“Take it friend, you earned it,” Justinius remarked.

“Are we leaving or getting that gold back?” Wassabe said under his breath.

“It was a fair bargain,” Justinius began, “We should retire.”

The adventurers worked their way back to the guard chamber.

“Now I really do need to rest and meditate,” Mercutio stated. “I am nearly out of spells.”

“We need to press on for the reasons we all agreed upon earlier,” Wassabe warned.

“Earlier, we were not nearly as depleted,” Justinius argued, “We must retire.”

Wassabe argued for a short time more but it became obvious he was in the minority. The group _teleported_ back to Verkorenvalt. 

Dar tried to gently explain to the dwarves in Verkorenvalt that the group had to rest after facing and killing over 30 frost giants and a dozen yetis. The truth was though he was disappointed too, he had a _feeling_ that Loremaster Grimsson would pay a price for their rest this night.

*****

The voting pot was shattered and it was clear a count would not be necessary as the white marbles spilled out overwhelming the dozen or so black ones.

“Cosimo Pulanti is our new Vizier!” Merchants’ Guildmaster Auspice Cavins announced loudly. A cheer rose from the room in response and Cosimo Pulanti stood and bowed to the assembly. Pulanti began moving through the crowd pressing flesh and talking to the various council members.

“Why do I have a sense that is the last true vote this council will make for some time?” Lord Heliophos whispered to Bishop Polariate.

“Do not lose hope Lord Heliophos. Give the man a chance. We have time.”

As Pulanti neared Bishop Polariate and Lord Heliophos both men shook his hand and exchanged greetings with the young Vizier. Pulanti wore a dark pin with his familial coat of arms stamped in it. Heliophos’s eyes were glued to a quarter of the heraldry portraying a perched raven as he shook the young Pulanti’s ice-cold hand. He pulled his hand back quickly.

“I’m so sorry my hands are cold Lord Heliophos, it happens when I am nervous,” Cosimo smiled reassuringly.

Heliophos returned his smile, but he could not counter the feeling of _dread_ the encounter had brought him.

*****

Captain Isomara counted shares out to his men and endured their grumbling at the small take. He was not happy either; turbulent politics and turbulent weather were two of a captain’s worst enemies. This time though a whirlpool seemed to be the main problem.

Isomara tried to make contact with the masters of the Fortune Trading House, but learned they were not about. He had given the 900 gold that was the merchant house’s share to Rothlor the ranger as they had instructed him earlier. He knew they would be disappointed like his own men, but that was not the bad news. He told Rothlor of the whirlpool in the current.

“And you think it was of sorcery?” Rothlor asked.

“Of this, I have no doubt my friend,” Captain Isomara replied. “The sky was blue as it gets and the sea was calm until we were within a league of it.”

“For what purpose would these whirlpools be formed?” Rothlor asked.

“That’s the question mate,” Captain Isomara admitted. “Let us dive down to the wharfs and spin yarns with the other salts.”

The pair moved through the wharf taverns casting for information and soon learned others had encountered the whirlpool Captain Isomara had narrowly escaped. A few believed the whirlpool had captured a small ship or two, but what was worse there were reports of other whirlpools in other prevailing currents.

“When do you ship out again Captain?” Rothlor asked.

“Five days,” Isomara answered. “At least I have a contract on the southern Thraegian Coast for some lumber this time. That will take some of the chance out of this journey.”

“What of the whirlpool?” Rothlor asked.

“Not a problem on the way down,” Isomara answered. “The current is northerly, we go to the open to use the main winds on the trip down. If it’s still there though, it will slow down our return.”

“The mystery of these whirlpools deepens,” Rothlor remarked. “The four or five we heard mentioned all affected main currents heading towards Zandyrium.”

“Not so odd,” Captain Isomara replied, “That’s the port we’re in – only natural that’s the reports we’d get.”

“I suppose you’re right,” Rothlor admitted, “Still I am anxious to hear what Wassabe and the others make of this.”

To be continued…


----------



## spacehulkster

A new and great writing style!  Most entertaining.  
"Aye, I'm believen a few story hooks be in the makin!"


----------



## Mortepierre

pogre said:
			
		

> “We push on,” Zerstorung demanded.
> 
> “Look,” Heinrich began. “I am out of divine favors – no chants, no prayers, no liturgies, nothing. I need to rest and pray.”
> 
> “I agree,” Mercutio added.
> 
> “Once the bear is awakened you must strike quickly. As the bear’s heart pumps blood it gains courage and rage and becomes twice the quarry,” Zerstorung cautioned.
> 
> “I don’t know if you have been paying attention, but this is not a bear hunt. This in fact, is a battle against evil fiends who cast vile spells and summon hellish allies,” Mercutio answered.
> 
> “There is no difference Saracen,” Zerstorung countered.






			
				pogre said:
			
		

> “We must rest,” Thoren finally stated dejectedly. Thoren knew what Zerstorung’s reaction would be.
> 
> “Then the hunt is over?” Zerstorung asked.
> 
> “Yes,” Thoren said quietly.
> 
> “Wait, no,” Heinrich complained. “We are coming back in the *morning*. We just need some rest.” The last thing the cleric wanted was to lose a powerful barbarian blade from their band.
> 
> “When you stop on the trail of the prey, the hunt is over,” Thoren explained.
> 
> “I will return to my people,” Zerstorung stated and started to walk away.
> 
> “How are you going to get there?” Mercutio asked. “I have no _teleportation_ spells to spare.”
> 
> “I will run,” Zerstorung answered.
> 
> “Run?” Wassabe asked incredulously.
> 
> “As long as there is a sun and there are stars in the night sky – I will know my way.”




ROFL!

It's official, my vote goes to Zerstorung as the most funny character


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium 
Episode 53

The adventurers _teleported_ back into the Frost Giants’ glacial rift the following morning and proceeded to the lower level. There they found a very large cavern, apparently abandoned and continued going deeper into the rift. The cavern passageway opened into a cavern where the adventurers immediately viewed three giant skeletons splayed out on the ground. Near the skeletons they spied a large pile of gold and a man-sized shield.

“This smells like a trap,” Wassabe warned.

“I agree,” Githraldul replied. “Ginny, do you want to sneak up there and check it out?”





Ginny answered by skulking forward into the cavern. As she began probing the treasure pile and the area near the skeletons the snow and ice in the rear of the cavern began to move! Three hideous giant toads leapt forward to the attack, flicking savage cold tongues at the rogue.





The toads were unable to hit Ginny with their tongues but their bodies created such intense cold that it wounded her deeply. Heinrich rose up from the back of the group and shouted, “Ginny, incoming!” He then bathed the cavern in holy fire crisping the toads to death and wounding Ginny even more severely.

“I’m not sure what’s worse – the disease or the cure!” Ginny shouted at him.

“Be still,” Heinrich chided as he moved closer to her. He cast a number of curing prayers over her and brought her back to health quickly.

The group was befuddled by the giants apparent disappearance. They began retracing their steps. When they came back to the first large cavern they spied two Frost Giants each with a pack of five Winter Wolves on their trail.





“We may have lost their trail, but they are on ours,” Wassabe whispered.

“Not a problem,” Morguhn stated confidently.

*KaBOOM – KaBOOM*

Mercutio and Morguhn each launched fireballs. The reign of destruction vaporized the wolves and left the two Frost Giants reeling. The rest of the adventurers cleaned up rapidly and the Frost Giant hunting party was turned to charred flesh paste in less than five seconds.

“The question is – where did they come from?” Heinrich asked.

“The answer is – over here,” Githraldul answered standing next to a large boulder. The boulder was pushed away from the wall revealing a passage beyond.

The adventurers began exploring the passageway and found numerous empty caverns that had obviously recently housed giants. One of the passages ended in a very large boulder.

“Can your sand sprite travel through the crack and see what lies beyond?” Heinrich asked Mercutio.

Mercutio replied, “I should think so.” A quick arcane gesture and a spray of sand brought forth the desert fey. Mercutio instructed it to go into the chamber beyond and then return to report what it saw. The sand sprite trickled through the crack between the boulder and the wall and after a short time returned.

“What did it say?” Wassabe asked.

“That the largest giant ever seen in the short, miserable existence of mankind lies beyond that boulder,” Mercutio answered.

“It did not,” Justinius countered.

“Well, just the giant part,” Mercutio admitted.

The adventurers began preparing. Numerous enchantments were placed, contingencies were assessed, and finally the boulder was pushed aside to reveal a female Cloud Giant!





With two great strokes from her mace giantess nearly had Thoren down. Mercutio poured _scorching rays_ into her, while the clerics called forth holy fire. Githraldul punished her with a volley from the legendary bow _Bleeding Razor_. Wassabe maneuvered around to her flank and he and Ginny took shots at trying to hamstring the giantess. Another couple of attacks from the giantess nearly killed Wassabe. Everyone could sense that one more such set of blows would mean death for someone.

A desperate series of ripostes from Wassabe and Thoren’s heavy blade spelled doom for the giantess. She teetered like a great tree, and then crashed to the ground. The adventurers let out a whoop of celebration.

“Uh guys?” Wassabe asked, “What if she was a prisoner of the Frost Giants?”

The members of the group began looking at each other realizing the thought had never occurred to them. Ginny then called out, “These chests of treasure would seem to indicate otherwise.” The rogue revealed the large chests lined with gold and gems.

The adventurers continued exploring, but they kept finding abandoned chambers. Areas that were clearly living quarters or places of occupation had recently been vacated.

“They are massing,” Githraldul suggested, “Readying themselves to make a stand for the Jarl and the stead.”

A trip down a large passage into a huge cavern confirmed Githraldul’s suspicion. The adventurers found themselves at the end of a magnificent 300-foot long cavern, lit on all sides by huge torches in sconces. Facing the stalwart band was 15 Frost Giants armed with ice boulders and the massive Jarl himself.

Githraldul led the melee off with a frightfully accurate volley of missiles that struck the Jarl despite intervening distance and cover. Thoren moved up to confront the closest group of Frost Giants and was rewarded by being charged by four of the giants. The giants took turns bonking Thoren in the skull and in short order the fighter was nearly dead.

The Jarl, sensing that the distance of the cavern was actually working against him took a vanguard of bodyguards and retreated out of the cavern.

Heirich put up a _blade barrier_ essentially cutting the chamber in half and permitting the group to concentrate on the closest half dozen giants. The usual volley of fire spells came forth from the casters spelling hot death for the giants. After Thoren and the rest of the group was cured up to snuff they undertook the pursuit of the Jarl; vaulting past the _blade barrier_ courtesy of Morguhn’s _dimension door_.

Giants were one of Githraldul’s favorite preys to hunt and he unerringly led the adventurers down a corridor past a chamber holding Frost Giant women and children to an exit covered by a large fur.

“I think they are waiting on the other side of this,” Githraldul warned the group.

“Everybody get back,” Mercutio insisted and he then _disintegrated_ the fur. Githraldul stepped up to shoot a couple of arrows at the Jarl and his companions and was greeted with a massive sword reaching out and wounding him grievously.

“Everyone hold on to me!” Morguhn shouted and _dimension doored_ the entire group directly in the midst of the giants.

The giants first directed their wrath on Githraldul and a few seconds later the elven ranger was on the ground unconscious and bleeding. Dar was the next victim of the giants’ wrath, and very soon he too was on the floor unconscious and bleeding. Mercutio and Morguhn took flight to the upper reaches of the cavern and directed their fire magic at the giants to the best of their abilities. Things were a bit too tight for truly effective use of _fireball_ and the casters resorted to numerous _scorching rays_.

Following another assault from the giants Wassabe and Ginny were on the edge of consciousness and struggling to stay upright. Thoren was hanging tough and had managed to down a couple of the Jarl’s bodyguards.

Heinrich decided it was time to take a risk. He dashed towards the side of the Jarl and endured a heavy hit from the Frost Giant king. The cleric then unleashed a _harm_ prayer. The effect was immediate and the mighty Jarl came crashing down. With their king dead the remaining bodyguards put up a futile resistance and were smitten in short order.

The adventurers saved their two downed companions and began the process of healing everyone. An exploration of the back of the cavern led to the discovery of Loremaster Grimsson with his head smashed in.

“He was alive just a few hours ago,” Dar exclaimed in sorrow.

“He will live again if he wishes and by the grace of Siegphorus and Delgrod*” Heinrich reassured his friend.

The adventurers also found a massive amount of loot in the chamber and the missing uberstahl.

Thoren crudely hacked the Jarl’s head off and marched into the common room full of the remaining male Frost Giants and the females and children. “Behold! We have slain the Jarl and only our kind hearts keep us from slaughtering all of you. Let this serve as a dire warning to any who would interfere with the mighty Dwarves of Verkorenvalt. Oppose us again on pain of *death*!” Thoren tossed the head on the ground and returned to the rest of the adventurers fairly proud of his threat and warning.

The adventurers _teleported_ back to Verkorenvalt and Heinrich raised Loremaster Grogni Grimsson who complained bitterly about being called back from Delgrod’s Halls of Legend.

“Verkorenvalt needs you loremaster,” Dar stated.

“And that is the only reason I came back,” Loremaster Grimsson replied.

The adventurers were packing and arranging their treasures to return to Zandyrium when Heinrich received a _sending_ from Silcrass:

_I have received a very important message for you. Please come see me as soon as possible._

Heinrich relayed the message to the rest of the group.

“Damn it all,” Wassabe complained, “I have some drinking and whoremongering to do!”

“A rest would have been nice,” Ginny agreed. 

“You need to respond,” Mercutio said, “Tell him I’ll be there early tomorrow morning.”

Heinrich replied to Silcrass’s _sending_:

_ We will be at your cave tomorrow at dawn._

Realizing they might only have a few hours in Zandyrium the adventurers hastily packed their belongings and then _teleported_ to the city gate.

*****

Primarch Granachus laid a hand on Justinius’s shoulder. “You look haggard Sacred Revealer.”

“I am,” Justinius admitted, “I must push on though. I wanted to stop by and present you and the temple with this.” Justinius opened a chest revealing thousands of gold.

“What’s this for?” the Primarch asked taken aback by the staggering wealth placed before him.

“A tithe of course,” Justinius replied grinning.

“You mean to tell me this is a _fraction_ of the gold you took from the Frost Giants?”

“A significant fraction,” Justinius replied.

“A blessing on you Sacred Revealer!” Primarch Granachus exclaimed. The Primarch gathered the gold and placed it in the temple’s safe. “I wish I could say we would use the funds to expand our temple or make other capital expenditures, but the truth is we have run a deficit for sometime.”

“I know,” Justinius stated flatly.

“Your contribution should keep us flush for a few years to come,” Primarch Granachus said. “Gravitas Morte has brought us so much peace in these last few days.”

“What else has happened while I was gone?” Justinius asked.

“A new Grand Vizier for the Emperor’s Throne was elected. A young man from the Pulanti family by the name of Cosimo.”

“The Pulanti family!” Justinius practically screeched.

“I know, I know, that was my initial reaction as well,” the Primarch admitted, “But he is calling for some significant and welcome changes. Earlier he called for the governing council to reinstate the Order of Temple Priority.”

“That was revoked before my time,” Justinius admitted.

“It was an order that required state controlled tithes to be directed to certain _essential_ temples to the health of the city. Naturally, our temple was on the list and we did not have to beg for alms like a destitute vagabond. Your tithe has alleviated much of that burden, thanks be to Gravitas Morte, but it would still be a welcome return to traditional support.”

“The Pulantis are dangerous,” Justinius said. “I do not trust them. When was the last time a Pulanti received the sacred ceremony of last rites?”

“Over 200 years ago when Eleonora was buried,” the Primarch replied.

“Exactly,” Justinius replied.

“I understand your concern, but Eleonora was given last rites before her husband Garzia had returned from sea. He wanted to raise her, but that was impossible because of the priests actions. It was a mistake.”

“There are rumors Garzia did have Eleonora raised in a different manner,” Justinius quipped.

“True, but there are always rumors. Take the late Emperor for example…”

“Ah yes,” Justinius interrupted, “I have some rather interesting news in that regard Father.” Justinius proceeded to tell the Primarch of the late emperor’s association with the Cult of Flame, Boethricus, and possibly the Great Pretender**.

“Well, well,” the Primarch mumbled, “And to think you are worried about the new Grand Vizier being corrupt.”

“I have a request,” Justinius said changing subjects.

“If it’s in my power,” Primarch Granachus replied.

“I would like to reserve a small open place below the temple,” Justinius said.

“Are you going to perform another summoning to bring a devil here?” Granachus asked.

Justinius raised an eyebrow, _”How did he know?”_ he thought.

Granachus sensing Justinius’s question said, “I could feel its presence. I trust your judgment, and if you must summon devils this may be the safest place to do so.”

“I am relieved by your understanding Father, but no, it’s not for a summoning. I just wish to have a space for the miracle _word of recall_.”

“Your power in Gravitas Morte continues to grow,” Granachus mused. “Of course you are welcome to the space below the temple.”

“Thank you,” Justinius replied, “I will be heading to bed. I have to be somewhere at dawn tomorrow and a real down mattress will feel very good indeed.”

“Dust to dust Sacred Revealer,” Primarch Granachus said.

“Ashes to ashes Primarch,” Justinius replied and went off to bed.

*****

“So a deal was made?” Heinrich remarked to Bishop Polariate. The Bishop had just finished informing Heinrich about the Emperor’s council meeting and the election of Cosimo Pulanti as Grand Vizier.

“It would seem so,” Polariate replied. “On the positive side his first meeting with the ruling council went very well.”

“What do you know of Cosimo?” Heinrich asked.

“Little, very little,” the Bishop admitted. “General Kilphus has asked for a meeting with us tomorrow. He seems extraordinarily agitated – even for him.”

Heinrich sighed, ”Is there anyway he can meet tonight?”

“Why?” Polariate asked.

“I have to meet with Silcrass at dawn tomorrow. He said it was urgent.”

Bishop Polariate called an adept over and sent them with a message to the palace. He then invited Heinrich to dinner while they awaited the general’s answer. Following a dish of wild foul in a white gravy the General’s response came back agreeing to meet the clerics later in the evening.

*****

Wassabe had just finished reading the letter from Captain Isomara and took a long drink from his cup. He looked up at Rothlor sitting across from him.

There was a long silence and then Rothlor finally asked, “What do you think?”

“I haven’t a clue,” Wassabe admitted. “I’ve heard of whirlpools and strange conditions south of the Tropenmark, but never in the Northern Hemisphere. It’s very odd that they should occur in main currents. I have to agree with Isomara – this smells like witchery.”

“To what end?” Rothlor inquired.

“Who would gain from a slow down in trade or the destruction of trading ships?” Wassabe asked in return.

“Boethricus?” Rothlor suggested.

“You’re obsessed with old snakey aren’t ye’” Wassabe laughed. “Nah, I don’t think din Woad is behind this. It doesn’t seem like his style.

“Thray may not like us, but I don’t see how disrupting our trade would help them,” Rothlor said.

“900 gold ain’t bad fer a set of delays like ole’ Isomara faced,” Wassabe said looking down in the pouch Rothlor had presented him.

“Heirich won’t be pleased,” Rothlor commented.

“Disod spoiled him,” Wassabe agreed. “This whole whirlpool thing is going to have to wait. We’re headed to Silcrass’s tomorrow morning.”

“What for?”

“Don’t know. Ye’ want to come?” Wassabe asked.

“I will be available if you need me, but I am preparing for a trip of my own,” Rothlor responded.

“Where to?”

“Kalcedon,” Rothlor answered.

*****

“Thank you for meeting with us this evening,” Bishop Prolariate said.

General Kilphus grunted. “What do you think of the Pulantis?” Kilphus asked Heinrich.

“I don’t know, but my prejudice is unfavorable at the moment,” Heinrich admitted.

“You have good instincts,” Kilphus replied. “The new Grand Vizier just threatened me.”

“Oh,” Bishop Polariate said in real surprise, “How’s that?”

“He told me if I did not stop calling for war against Thray he would have me removed from office.”

Heinrich hesitated to respond. It was clear the General was indignant about the threat, but in his heart he agreed with the Vizier on this point. He spoke slowly, “Perhaps he wishes to get the house of Zandyrium in order before contemplating a foreign war?”

“That’s exactly what he said,” General Kilphus complained bitterly. “He wants us to concentrate on getting the city back to a position as a great trading power and a vibrant city before we waste resources in a war with Thray. _Waste!_ That is the word he said. He is so blind he cannot see the root of the problem is Thray!”

General Kilphus’s face was red and a vein was pounding so hard on his forehead Heinrich feared it might burst.

“General, you are one of my trusted friends. I respect your wisdom and knowledge greatly. However, I think the Vizier may be right.” Heinrich braced himself for the torrent of fury he expected to come forth from the General.

“It is clear who you have chosen to bed with Lord Protector,” Kilphus practically spat the last title.

“Do not take an abrasive stance General,” Bishop Polariate said. “Heinrich has given you a true opinion as a loving friend. Only a deceiver would agree with you and hold reservations in his heart.”

“If I want loving friends like you I can always go to Thray,” the General retorted.

“Now General…” Heinrich began.

“Good night Bishop. Good night Lord Protector. This conversation is at an end.” The General stood up and stormed out of the drawing room.

“I really wish I could side with him on this issue, but the Vizier is right frankly,” Heinrich said. Bishop Polariate nodded in response.

“Let us return to the temple and give prayers to great Siegphorus for strength and honor,” Bishop Polariate stated.

“Strength and honor,” Heinrich replied.

*****

Everyone gathered at the Priestess’s Barrel prior to the sun rising. The grumbling tavern keeper fixed the adventurers breakfast, but was brightened by the generous tips they laid out for him. Wassabe shared the information about the whirlpools and passed out shares to the founders of _Fortune’s Favor Trading House_. 

A quick *snap* and the group was _teleported_ to Bison Cave home of Silcrass and his mate Neolepta. The adventurers smiled at the sight of a dozen small spiderlings scrambling about on the webs.

“I see congratulations are in order,” Morguhn stated.

“Ah yes, thank you,” Silcrass replied. “It’s been a busy web, but Neolepta is most pleased.”

“Your _sending_ said it was urgent,” Heinrich said.

“Yes, I met with a friend the other night who I had not expected to see again,” Silcrass began.

“Who was that?” Ginny asked.

“Ampyx of the Green Vale,” Silcrass replied.

“Where?” Mercutio asked excitedly.

“I was sleeping. At least, I thought I was sleeping. Ampyx appeared to me and said the secrets of the Thraegian Covenant’s Criador the Magnificent – the Golem Maker were in jeopardy. A Chimeyan*** scouting party is searching for his lost fortress near the Thraegian Coast and they may find it. He said the consequences would be disastrous if they find it and many of the covenant’s most powerful secrets would be imperiled.”

“So this was a dream?” Justinius asked.

“Well, I thought so,” Silcrass admitted. “Until I found this the next morning.” Silcrass held a map out to the adventurers. 

The map was a sketch of the Thraegian Coast with the five points of the Thraegian Covenant highlighted. The date of the map was during the high point of the Thraegian Wizard Covenant’s power some 300 years earlier. The Hold of Criador was circled. “I had never seen this map before and can only conclude that Ampyx left it for me.”

“I took the liberty of contacting Dirth and letting him know you might need his help,” Silcrass stated.

“I hate constructs,” Ginny complained bitterly.

“As do I, but it seems we have little choice,” Thoren added, “Where do we meet Dirth?”

“The Thray Agora,” Silcrass replied.

“At least I have been there,” Mercutio said, “Let him know we are on our way.” 

A few moments later Mercutio cast _teleport_ and the group found themselves on the docks of Thray. “Interesting, I did not know Thray had magical protections like Zandyrium,” Mercutio stated.

The adventurers made their way through the bustling dock crowds to the Agora.

To be continued…

*Delgrod is the dwarven deity.

**Great Pretender is Orcus.

***Chimeyans are a hated race of pirates and slavers. They are distantly related to the Wood Elves of the northern hemisphere. The Chimeyans mainly haunt Southern waters and the unpredictable oceans around the tropenmarks.


----------



## BSF

Ah!  What a whirlwind of activity!  It would be most taxing to be heroes in your world Pogre.


----------



## Scorch

Hah! I am noticing a lot of plastic minis working their way into your adventures.  Great for when you have a sudden need for a dozen giant toads.


----------



## pogre

Scorch said:
			
		

> Hah! I am noticing a lot of plastic minis working their way into your adventures.  Great for when you have a sudden need for a dozen giant toads.




BUSTED! I'm so embarrassed   !

Well, for a long time I would not allow any plastic on my table. But Wassabe's player (SpaceHulkster on here) kept tempting me with just the right miniature for so many encounters. As we face tons of huge and gargantuan foes I had NO chance of keeping up painting wise. So, given the choice between pictures with some plastic and no pictures - I took some pictures...

It's like getting caught riding a moped   :


----------



## Scorch

pogre said:
			
		

> BUSTED! I'm so embarrassed   !




Don't worry, I am not one to point fingers.  I just placed an order for three cases of AngelFire on pre-order for WizarDru, Valanthe, and myself.

Oh, the Lake of Fire is done with pics up on my blog:

http://www.livejournal.com/users/gm_scorch/

Scorch Out!


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 54

“Greetings Captain Dirth,” Mercutio said extending his hand.

“Hello Mercutio,” Dirth replied grasping the sorcerer’s hand.

“Captain?” Wassabe asked.

“Dirth here was a captain in the Thraegian guard for quite a number of years,” Mercutio answered.

“Twelve to be exact,” Dirth added.

“So you fought during the Saturnus Breach?” Thoren asked.

“You could say that,” Dirth answered.

“Dirth was instrumental in hunting down Saturnus,” Mercutio elaborated, “I believe he retired on the prize he was awarded.”

“This too is true,” Dirth replied. “But, enough of my history, what’s going on here?”

“We are seeking some ruins in the Thraegian hills,” Mercutio said, “I thought your experience in the countryside would be helpful.”

“Perhaps we should retire to a coffee stand?” Heinrich suggested.

“Excellent idea,” Wassabe stated and began leading the way to a nearby shop.

Thraegian coffee stands were loud, boisterous places full of cursing merchants and a mixture of aromas. The odors of southern coffee blends mix with the distinct smell of Saracen tobacco blends to make an alluring, if somewhat smoky, atmosphere. Everyone in the large group ordered drinks and Wassabe ordered a waterpipe with Timbukkian tobacco.

“You do realize that stuff is a mild hallucinogen,” Mercutio warned.

“Why do you think I ordered it?” Wassabe answered with a smile.

Heinrich opened the map Silcrass had given the group on a table. He pointed out the red circle.

“That looks like a small circle, but it’s not a small area,” Dirth commented. “This is in the area of a Fey Realm too.”

“A Fey Realm?” Thoren asked.

“There is a large forest here controlled by a Faerie King,” Dirth said, “or at least there used to be. It has been ten or eleven years since I was in that area.”

“Are the Fey friendly?” Ginny asked.

“Sometimes, they are a capricious and cruel lot most of the time,” Dirth replied. “We can be sure your ruins are on one of the low mountains in the area. The Fey would not permit it in the forest even for someone they were on good terms with.”

“At least that narrows our search parameters,” Justinius offered.

The group finished their drinks and Wassabe finished his Timbukkian tobacco. They then went to a small alley behind the Agora and _teleported_ to the area on the map.

“These six mountains are the most likely candidates for our ruins,” Dirth said pointing to the six low peaks surrounding the group’s location.

“Let’s scout them out to see if there is anything obviously unusual about any of them,” Ginny suggested.

“I will save us some time,” Mercutio  promised. The sorcerer cast _fly_ on Githraldul “Go to that mountain and come back and tell us what you see.”

Githraldul flew off to the mountain. The mountains were low, ancient, rounded peaks with poor soil and covered in scraggy coniferous trees and bushes. Wildlife was mostly absent, only a few goats and the occasional golden eagle roams the slopes. Githraldul returned and informed the group.

Mercutio repeated the procedure and Githraldul reported back on each mountain. One feature stood out to the ranger. On one mountain he noticed an enormous deciduous tree on an otherwise barren slope. The adventurers agreed that this is where they should start their search.

*****

The tree was one of the largest specimen’s anyone had ever seen. It towered over 200-feet into the air and its canopy spread over a large area. A dense roots network spread out from the tree’s base like many trees found in the swamps.

“Perhaps the tree is Criador’s demesne,” Ginny suggested.

“I was thinking the same thing,” Heinrich said.

“I could start chopping it down,” Dirth offered.

“Not yet,” Mercutio said, “Let me check something.” Mercutio cast _detect magic_ and announced to no one’s surprise the tree was magical.

“If we camp for the night I could talk to the tree tomorrow,” Githraldul offered.

Heinrich cast _true seeing_ and it was quickly revealed to him that the tree was not what it appeared to be. The dense network of roots descended into a large shaft. The roots formed the first steps down into the shaft and then the staircase winding down the sides of the shaft became finished stone. The ground, which the tree appeared to stand on, was in fact an illusion. Heinrich pointed his findings out to the group.

Many in the group struggled to see past the illusion, but Heinrich reassured them that if they were to but follow his steps along the roots they would descend into the shaft. Following a quick discussion the group decided to head down.

Once below the _ground_ level all could see they were in a very deep shaft with a staircase descending following the edge of the shaft. The shaft itself was perhaps 35-feet across with a 20-foot wide _hole_ in the middle. It was not possible to look all the way down the shaft as the tree’s roots continued in a tangled latticework down the middle of the shaft.

The group descended into the shaft and was impressed by the craftsmanship of the structure. As they rounded the stairs they saw a landing with three portals ahead. Two had solid-looking wooden doors, but the middle door was smashed and in pieces on the landing.

“Ginny, do you want to scout ahead a bit?” Thoren asked.

Ginny nodded quietly and padded softly down to the landing. The first door was swollen shut by humidity and Ginny could not get it to budge. She decided to move on to the next closed door. She started to move past the broken door when an enormous claw reached out and clamped around her midsection. Ginny involuntarily let out a scream of pain.





The rest of the adventurers viewing the dark red claw clamped around Ginny began bounding down the stairs. The gigantic scorpion began backing away down a large tunnel with Ginny still secure in its claw. 





She tried to struggle, but it was no use. It felt like the thing was going to snap in her half. Her screams echoed down the long tunnel.




To be continued…


----------



## Old One

Pogre,

Nice update!  Ever since running my Grim Tales/BCCS Hybrid at the last NC Game Day...giant scorpions are my new favorite critters.  Poor Ginny...

~ OO


----------



## spacehulkster

"The sorcerer cast fly on Githraldul “Go to that mountain and come back and tell us what you see.”"

Looks like Mercutio has procurred another familiar!


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> Ever since running my Grim Tales/BCCS Hybrid at the last NC Game Day...giant scorpions are my new favorite critters.  Poor Ginny...




Oh, indeed! The king of vermin in my estimation.



			
				spacehulkster said:
			
		

> Looks like Mercutio has procurred another familiar!



You would not say that to the NEW MERCUTIO!


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 55

The scorpion scrambled backwards into a dark cavern as Ginny screamed out for help. Two more monstrously gigantic scorpions awaited the fresh meat in the cavern and together the three vermin began stinging Ginny repeatedly. The poison coursed through Ginny without effect though as she wore a magical periapt rendering her immune to all poisons. Nonetheless, the powerful barbed stingers tore viciously at her flesh and she was losing a lot of blood. The scorpion’s powerful claw continued to squeeze her.

Wassabe and Thoren rushed down the tunnel followed by the rest of the group. What they could not know was they were rushing into a den of *brutal claws*. Quickly the two lead men were snatched up in scorpions’ claws as well!





The rest of the adventurers came after to see stingers dripping with poison injected in Wassabe and Thoren who were struggling to gain freedom. Mercutio brought forth magical fire that damaged the scorpions, but still they squeezed their victims. Ginny fell to the ground unconscious and as the scorpion began to lower itself to feed on her. A timely blow from Dirth and a magical fire from Morguhn killed the scorpion before it could consume Ginny.

Wassabe and Thoren fell unconscious, but fortunately the scorpions were felled nearly silmutaneously. Heinrich and Justinius quickly moved through to the wounded and healed them. The adventurers rested and began to look around the cavern cautiously.

The adventurers eventually made their way back to the first door Ginny had passed.  Ginny inspected the door carefully and listened for any activity beyond.





Thoren and Dirth forced the door open and the adventurers explored the old bedrooms beyond, finding a child’s room and a caretaker’s room. 





They also stumbled upon a journal with some entries concerning expenses of running the demesne, but they also found a pair of unusual entries.



> Payment – 500 gold – griffin hunting party.
> Purchase – 400 gold – 3,000 lb. Block of fine granite




The adventurers briefly debated the import of these entries, but finally decided they were not all that unusual given this place was the abode of a very powerful wizard.

*****
The adventurers discovered a storage area for dry goods, a kitchen, and a cold storage area. 





They happened upon a very lovely dining room that had pleasant music still filtering through it.





Still, the rooms had all been mundane for the most part. No protections, nothing unusual, and the only conflict had come with an obvious invader, the scorpions. The stairs beckoned the adventurers further down…

To be continued…


----------



## Kanegrundar

Awesome SH, Pogre!  It's a great read.

I have to say, you have the most impressive collection of minis and scenery I've ever seen.  Not a bad painter either I must add!

Kane


----------



## pogre

Kanegrunder - you are too kind - thank you!

Remember all pictures are thumbnail links to larger photos.


Zandyrium
Episode 56

Ginny checked out the old oak door and announced it as safe. Opening the door the adventurers were greeted with the odor of rotting animal flesh and wet fur and feathers. The large chamber that stretched before them was a dark dismal affair, especially compared with the lighted shaft they had been descending in. The adventurers held their light sources aloft to gain a better view.

“What is that?” Thoren asked in half-surprise. 

The fighter was referring to a horrifying and yet strange looking beast. The head was of a great eagle head, lion arms and paws, eagle wings, and a bipedal humanoid lower body. The beast eyed the party warily.

Wassabe whispered to Mercutio, “I wonder if it’s hostile?”

The beast let out a loud screech and half-loped, half-flew to the attack. 

“There is your answer!” Mercutio replied loudly. The sorcerer let loose a pair of _scorching rays_ at the attacking mutant. Both magical fire rays bounced off its hide. A sudden realization came to the sorcerer, “It’s a golem!”

Morguhn, the dwarven wizard, cursed and went for casting a couple of buff spells on his comrades instead.

The creature crashed into Thoren with a resounding thud. It buried its beak into his meaty thigh. This was a terrible sort of fight with this horrid creature and its nasty fur, feathers, beaks, and claws. It was savage and unrelenting like something starved for a millennium. It was also Thoren’s kind of fight.

Thoren loaded up on his swings with his powerful weapon. His slashes equaled the fury of the beast and bit deeply into its hide. His great weapon came down with unequalled force slashing a massive amount of back flesh off the creature, exposing the length of its spin. Splattering of blood and gore covered the other adventurers. The might of the blow was so terrible and amazing in its carnage Wassabe could only giggle maniacally at his comrade’s destructive fury.

The hapless beast fell to a pair of Githraldul’s arrows and the echo of Wassabe’s giggling still echoed through the chamber.

Thoren turned and looked at Wassabe, “What?” The fighter’s face was red with blood and gore and his hair was matted by the same. Part of the mess was covered in fine feathers. Some of the other adventurers now giggled a bit at his appearance.

“Yer’ beautiful man, that’s all,” Wassabe answered.

Thoren gave a harrumph as a reply and turned around.

*****

The adventurers next came to a door with some ancient common labeling it. “Looks like there is a library beyond,” Heinrich announced after reading it. The group anxiously pushed through the doors and found themselves in an entry chamber with a larger pair of doors beyond. The double doors were flanked by two large statues of the goddess of learning and knowledge.

“Keep an eye on them statues,” Wassabe warned sternly.

Ginny moved to the large double doors to inspect them and as she did so the two statues sprang to life!





“You predictable bastards!” Wassabe cried out.

The statues had transformed into Clay Golems that were moving toward the group.





Mercutio yelled, “These things are immune to anything I can do. I’m out of here.”

Wassabe and Thoren began the grim task of fighting the magical constructs. Ginny and the clerics did what they could, but truly this was a fighter’s task. The golems took a terrible toll on Heinrich and Thoren smashing huge open, festering wounds. It was a brutal battle and Thoren nearly fell, but the golems were finally dismantled. It was following the conflict that the adventurers realized they might have a larger problem. The festering wounds caused by the golems were not healing through normal spells or prayers. Heinrich and Justinius continued throwing healing prayers and some worked, but many more failed. The clerics frustration was palpable.

While the clerics struggled with the wounds Ginny continued inspecting the huge double doors. She finally announced that the portal was trap free. Healed as well as the clerics could manage for the time, Thoren moved over to the doors and opened them. A whoosh issued forth like a cork coming off an old bottle and the adventurers viewed one of the largest libraries they had ever seen.

Thoughts of the troublesome wounds were quickly forgotten as the adventurers moved into the amazing room. Mercutio in particular was giddy and pranced from huge shelf to huge shelf inspecting the tomes. “There are thousands of books here!” he exclaimed.

“They seem perfectly preserved,” Justinius observed.

“We have to take them,” Mercutio said.

“What are they worth?” Thoren asked.

“We are NOT selling them!” Mercutio protested.

Thoren shrugged his shoulders.

“Who the hell says we’re not sellin’ ‘em?” Wassabe demanded. “Take what you want and we’ll sell the rest.”

“This represents a body of knowledge,” Mercutio tried to explain. “It is all of value to me.”

“There is the problem of storage,” Justinius observed.

“I know of place we can keep them and get something in return,” Heinrich said.

The cleric of Siegphorus now had everyone’s attention.

“Yes?” Mercutio asked.

“I say we take them to Bison Cave and give them to Silcrass,” Heinrich answered.

“He will owe us big for all this,” Wassabe answered.

“He would be happy to share and give me access to them,” Mercutio agreed.

“It is settled then,” Ginny said. “Mercutio, why don’t you _teleport_ to Bison Cave and let Silcrass know. The two of you can move the books back there.”

Mercutio, Githraldul, and Morguhn _teleported_ to Bison Cave to inform a delighted Silcrass of their find and gift. The rest of the party camped in the library.

To be continued…


----------



## Old One

Never...split...the...party !

~ OO


----------



## spacehulkster

"Never...split...the...party!"

Such true words!    
But there's always going to be problems getting everyone together. :\ 
Anyway, those books needed protect'in.  Who knows what kind of barbarian would of come in here and read anything he wanted.  well er... if he could read, that is!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> "Never...split...the...party!"
> 
> Such true words!
> But there's always going to be problems getting everyone together. :\
> Anyway, those books needed protect'in.  Who knows what kind of barbarian would of come in here and read anything he wanted.  well er... if he could read, that is!




Exactly!

Just think what that barbarian could do to all these books, if he had a smoking lounge with lots of cushions? Oh the horror!


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> Never...split...the...party !
> 
> ~ OO




I always split parties - I mean party members - mmmm bisection...


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 57

The following morning a small disagreement broke out…

“We need to keep moving these books and we are not even a fourth of the way through,” Mercutio explained for the second time.

“Maybe you can recall the reasons we were summoned for this mission was a Chimeyan slaver party is looking for this artifact,” Ginny retorted. The stubbornness of the Saracen-touched sorcerer occasionally infuriated her – this was certainly one of those times. She could feel the blood rising to her face as Mercutio shook his head defiantly.

“I have not forgotten, but this library may be the most valuable thing in here,” Mercutio countered.

“By the very nature of our mission we know this not to be true,” Justinius argued.

“Look, I’m not changing my mind, we are moving these books first,” Mercutio replied.

“And we will be pushing on,” Heinrich announced. “There is no sense in arguing any further. Ginny, Wassabe, Thoren, Justinius, and I will push on - while the rest of you move the books. We will meet you, with Siegphorus’s blessing, at Silcrass’s.”

“Strength and honor, Heinrich,” Mercutio said giving the traditional Siegphorus words of faith.

“Strength and honor, my friend,” Heinrich replied with a half smile.

*****

“It looks like a bedroom,” Thoren observed.

“Nothin’ gets past ye’, eagle eye,” Wassabe quipped.

A cool breeze wafting through it and the distinctive odor of spring flowers complimented this well-furnished room



.

Following a brief search the adventurers found a journal with just a few legible entries, including this one:

_An explosion in alchemical lab today. Nearly was the end. Must be more careful. Still a useful concoction for making wards and such I suppose._

“Note to self,” Wassabe announced, “No shaking knick knacks in the alchemical lab.”

The adventurers went on to find a wardrobe and a sitting room with lovely clay pipes and what must have once been some very fine pipe tobacco. They also found a few arcane books of interest, but not the tome they were searching for.

“I could hack everything to pieces,” Thoren suggested.

“By the gods you are hard on furniture,” Wassabe answered. To this point Thoren had destroyed nearly every stick of furniture in the complex and was most perplexed the party had not allowed him to hack apart every book shelf in the library.

“Thoren,” Heinrich explained patiently, “I have every reason to believe one of the most powerful magical books created in the last millennium radiates at least some magic and we have detected none.”

“You can’t be too sure,” Thoren said. Thoren was a simple fellow. It wasn’t that the fighter was not able to accept the obvious; he just could not discern what was obvious. 

Justinius wagged his head towards Thoren, “You can come back and break the furniture after we further explore this fortress. Ginny has searched it thoroughly, and for now that must satisfy you.”

Thoren merely shrugged his shoulders in resigned acquiescence.

*****

Ginny picked the ancient door’s lock and Thoren pushed the door open.  The room was full of shelves covered with jars, beakers, pots, and pouches. Two large tables dominated the middle of the room and a shallow trough ran around the tables. A large creature, apparently made of stone, stumbled towards the adventurers.



.

The Stone Golem made a motion towards Thoren and he was instantly _slowed_. The resulting fight was like a pair of boys fighting with pond reeds – lots of hits, but no real damage. Magic was ineffective against the golem, but the _slowed_ Thoren finally managed to take the golem out.

The alchemical lab itself was in poor repair and almost all of the components were ruined. Ginny did manage to find some gold dust that she secured.

*****

The room was a very large uneven hexagon with three huge arches on the far end. The arches reached over 30 feet into the air and each keystone had a separate word on it - Terrarum, Aer, and Ignis. There was smoky haze beyond each of the arches making it impossible to see beyond.

Heinrich cast a quick prayer and soon had the words translated, “Earth, wind, and fire.”

“You are a shining star,” Wassabe said.

“What?” Heinrich asked.

“I don’t know – it just came out,” Wassabe responded with a look of genuine confusion.

“This is clearly some sort of elemental focus,” Justinius observed. “I would prefer to avoid this unless we have to go here.”

“Agreed,” Heinrich remarked.

*****

The adventurers had explored a large golem workshop and defeated its guardians before coming to the final level. There they found a large brass door with three indented areas.

“I cannot get past this,” Ginny admitted.

“These look like elemental keys,” Justinius said glumly.

“Back to the elemental focus room?” Heinrich asked.

The adventurers agreed and they hiked back up the long stairs to the large room.

To be continued…


----------



## Old One

pogre said:
			
		

> Zandyrium
> Episode 57
> 
> Heinrich cast a quick prayer and soon had the words translated, “Earth, wind, and fire.”
> 
> “You are a shining star,” Wassabe said.
> 
> “What?” Heinrich asked.
> 
> “I don’t know – it just came out,” Wassabe responded with a look of genuine confusion.




Now that's just *WRONG*   ...plus, you are showing your age!

~ OO


----------



## spacehulkster

"Your a shining star, No matter who you are, shinning bright you see..."

who said that RPGing means you need to escape your past!  Just the present.   


"this library may be the most valuable thing in here,” Mercutio countered."

this kind of sentence keeps appearring in most of our adventures.
What's the symbolism?


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 58

The elemental focus room, as they had come to label it, brought a sense of fear in the adventurers. Wassabe was quick to point out, “Look at the size of those arches!”

Heinrich noted, “The key is we must only face one of the guardians at a time.”

“Look,” Ginny said, “We have no idea if there are guardians. If this is where we will find the keys for the lower door. Or what, if anything, lurks beyond those arches.”

“Do something or I’ll be walking through one of these arches,” Thoren grumped.

“Yes, yes,” Heinrich clucked. “Patience. Justinius, tell me what you think is beyond each of these arches.”

Justinius stroked his goatee thoughtfully for a moment and then spoke, “This is purely conjecture on my part, but I believe each chamber holds a small slice of the respective elemental planes.”

“In other words don’t bother with _banishment_?” Heinrich asked.

“Yes,” Justinius replied. “I think calling the name above the arch may be enough to break the binding and summon whatever lies beyond.”

“Perhaps we should get the rest,” Ginny said referring to Mercutio, Morguhn, and Githraldul.

“By the gods!” Thoren wailed. “Go cower in a remote corner and I will do this myself!”

Wassabe chuckled at the fighter’s outburst, “I’m with him. Let’s dance.”

Heinrich looked at Justinius who returned his gaze and gave him a grim nod. Heinrich spoke the word above the Earth arch.

A might elder earth elemental appeared in the midst of the adventurers and immediately knocked two of them to the ground. Every time Wassabe tried to stand up the earth elemental slammed into him knocking him 15 feet across the chamber. The elder elemental towered over 25 feet tall and the ground shook with its every step. Its fists were like huge sod hammers that struck with great power knocking all who were in their arc.

Wassabe and Thoren were both pressed to the edge of death and Ginny grew increasingly frustrated by her ineffectiveness. Even Justinius and Heinrich were doing their best to hack the huge elemental down. Thoren, on the very edge of death, managed a masterful blow that dropped the earth elemental. As the creature faded into the ground it left behind what was clearly one of the keys to the lower door.

“Well, than answers that,” Wassabe said.

The clerics went about healing everyone and they repeated the procedure with the Air Elemental and then the Fire Elemental. Each yielded a key and neither proved to be the challenge the Earth Elemental had. The problem was even with all three keys in hand the adventurers were in no shape to continue. Both clerics had tapped all of their spell resources and yet Thoren was still nursing a burn injury from the combat against the Fire Elemental.

“We will need to camp,” Heinrich stated.

“Why don’t we just duck into the door and see if there is something we cannot handle before throwing the towel in for the day,” Wassabe suggested.

“Not a good idea,” Justinius disagreed, “We are far too vulnerable to undertake such a risk.”

“Chi-me-yan Slay-vers,” Wassabe emphasized each syllable in a mocking tone.

“Thank you for the reminder,” Heinrich stated flatly. “I think we have a way of at least slowing this pursuers even if they should find their way down past the tree.”

“I’ll look forward to seeing that,” Wassabe snapped.

*****

Justinius cast his remaining spell _Forbiddance_.

“So we have the password?” Wassabe asked.

“Right,” Justinius confirmed.

“They cannot get through?” Wassabe asked.

“Unless they follow the true and righteous call,” Heinrich answered.

Justinius smiled at Heinrich as they watched Wassabe contemplate what they had told him.

“Ya’ know,” Wassabe began, “I think this might work.”

“I’m so glad you approve,” Justinius replied.

The adventurers retired to the library.

*****
The following morning the adventurers dawdled in the half-empty library to see if Mercutio and others might show up so they could persuade them to come along. Thoren’s impatience wore off on the whole group however, and they decided to press on. They descended the stairs to the final level and pressed the three keys into place. The large door creaked ominously open.

A large chamber opened before the adventurers. Gothic vaulted ceilings, intricately decorated walls with bas-relief carvings surrounded the room. A large marble statue of a wizard sitting studying a book towered fifteen-feet high in the center of the room. Each side of the chamber had large niches, each containing another large statue. The rear of the room had a very large pair of double doors.

“I got my eye on ye’!” Wassabe said loudly pointing at each of the statues in turn. His voice echoed through the chamber.

“Thanks for announcing us,” Ginny quipped.

“What be guarding a place as this?” Wassabe asked rhetorically. “Orcs? Ogres? No lass, magical constructs, undead, and traps. They don’t need me to announce us. The bastiches are always ready.”

Ginny did not reply. She knew Wassabe was right, but she was not about to admit *that*.

“Ginny would you mind checking things out?” Thoren asked.

“Statues or door first?” Ginny asked.

“Statues I should think,” Justinius answered.

“I’ll come with you,” Thoren offered.

“We should all go,” Wassabe said. “Especially as she is to poke about the statues first.”

The group moved up to the massive center statue of the wizard. As soon as Ginny touched the statue one of the statues in an alcove transformed into a hulking metallic beast and moved towards them.

“Ye’ predictable bastard!” Wassabe yelled.





The adventurers charged into combat, but all were soon frustrated by their vain efforts as weapons continually bounced off the iron hide. Yet, every time the construct hit it would shake someone to his or her core and Thoren nearly went down twice.





Ginny was the first to suggest it. “We’re doing no damage – perhaps we should regroup.”

Wassabe was in agreement, but Thoren continued bringing his blade down on the metal beast. Blue and white sparks flew with every strike of the blade on metal.

Justinius tried to heal Thoren the best he could during the fight, but he had used some of his big spells already and he was not keeping pace with the wounding power of the golem. “Thoren, it might be time to go.” Justinius knew where this fight was headed.

“I’m hurting him!” Thoren cried out. “Just help me or leave!”

Heinrich grimaced. He was furious. This was not the first time the fighter had forced him to delay in an unfavorable combat. _”Well, if I’m going to die – I’m going to die swinging and not healing some fool.”_ he thought to himself.

The construct’s brutal fists came down on Thoren again and even the fighter was not sure how he was still standing. Heinrich’s _status_ spell told him Thoren was on the very edge of death. He struggled with his decision and resolutely rejected the idea of healing Thoren – _ Strength and Honor! I will die fighting!”_ he thought as he swung his mace at the golem.

Ginny was now calling for retreat in a loud voice. Wassabe was trying to distract the golem to give Thoren a chance. Justinius was vainly trying to keep up with the fighter’s wounds. Heinrich was madly, but ineffectually buffeting the golem with his mace. Thoren was fighting – there would be no retreat – “Stand or die!” he screamed as he launched a desperate assault with his axe.

To be continued…


----------



## ledded

Good stuff, great pics.  Keep it up, man.


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 59

Heinrich’s mace bounced of the golem and the construct reared back to destroy  Thoren. Heinrich felt a pang of regret as he watched the iron fist come down. The cleric knew Thoren was most likely going to die. And then, the fist missed.

Thoren’s axe came flashing back and smashed into the iron golem. A blinding flash of blue and white sparks rose from its carapace and its life essence was cut. The golem stood motionless and utterly lifeless. Thoren’s voice rose above all the others as he released a primal scream of victory. Justinius pulled out a _curing_ wand and began healing the jubilant fighter.

“You know, that was just half the battle in this chamber,” Wassabe remarked. Everyone turned towards him. “I mean, look at that statue over there. You know something is going to bring *that* bastard to life.”

“Yes, but why wouldn’t it animate when the first one did?” Ginny asked.

“I bet that one is connected the big double doors over there somehow,” Wassabe suggested.

“Perhaps Ginny should inspect the main statue further before we worry about the doors,” Heinrich said.

Ginny went straight to work looking the statue over and announced she could find nothing out of place. “The door?” she asked timidly of Heinrich and the others.

“Hold on,” Wassabe said and began unbuckling his pants.

“What are you doing?” Justinius protested.

“I’m getting ready for that other statue to come to life and the first thing I want him to see is my bare bottom staring right back at him,” Wassabe stated.

“I think golems are immune to fear and revulsion,” Heinrich pointed out.

Wassabe laughed and much to the relief of all cinched his belt.

Ginny worked on the door a short time and then said, “Three traps here. Two of them are heavy-duty magical triggers. They may be beyond my abilities.”

“Can you do it?” Thoren asked.

“I’m going to try,” Ginny answered.

“I think perhaps the rest of us should leave the room,” Heinrich suggested.

“Not me,” Thoren said. “I’m staying.”

“Let me bless you with a prayer first,” Justinius said and the cleric cast _death ward_ on Ginny.

While everyone in the group vacated the room save Thoren and Ginny, Ginny moved to the doors and Thoren kept a wary eye on the statues.

*click*
“One…”
*click*
“…two…”
*clank*
“damn!”

A green magical tendril reached up from the door and attempted to wrap around Ginny’s throat, but Justinius’s well-timed _death ward_ saved her.

“Everybody can come in,” Thoren bellowed.

“How did it go?” Wassabe asked.

“All praise Gravitas Morte,” Ginny said with a weak grin. Justinius was dedicated to the deity Gravitas Morte and Ginny realized the _death ward_ had just saved her life.

“I’ll open the door,” Thoren announced and proceeded to kick the door open.

The room beyond was an even larger chamber with smooth polished stone floors and elaborate arched ceilings overhead. A dais was in the center of the room where another large statue of a wizard reading a book rested. The large stone statue transformed into an even larger stone golem when Ginny went to investigate it. All Wassabe could do was roll his eyes.





As much as the struggle against the iron golem had gone against the adventurers, the fight against the stone golem went their way. In a few short rounds the group had the stone golem vanquished.

“What now?” Wassabe asked aloud in the large echoing chamber.

“I found something in this base where the statue was resting,” Ginny announced. She pulled her arm down and the stone platform scraped aside revealing a hollow area below.

“There’s nothing in there,” Thoren observed.

Ginny immediately scrambled down into the gap. “Hold on, I _feel_ something down here. It could be a book.”

“An invisible book?” Wassabe asked.

Justinius cast _true seeing_ and announced, “Not just any book! That looks like the Thraegian Covenant’s Tome of Rituals! Hand it here Ginny.”

Ginny thrust the invisible tome up to the cleric. Justinius looked it over for a brief time and announced that he was certain this was the book. Then the cleric said, “And, I see there is a secret door in the back of this chamber.”

Ginny moved over to the secret door and announced it was very heavily trapped much like the previous door. This time the entire group stayed in the room in a universal show of confidence or laziness, Ginny could not be sure of which. The rogue managed to disarm the traps and Thoren again opened the door.

The room beyond was a much smaller chamber and had a rough-hewn tunnel leading out of the far side. In the middle of the room was a large translucent coffin with two huge tomes resting in it.





“I can find no way into it,” Ginny announced.

“Except smashing it you mean,” Thoren said. The fighter raised his mighty blade to smash the coffin.

“Hold!” Justinius commanded. Justinius then cast _death ward_ on Thoren and the rest of the adventurers left the room as Thoren again hefted his mighty weapon.

The adventurers listened intently and first heard the brief tinkling of broken glass followed by the *BOOM* of a violent explosion!

To be continued…


----------



## BSF

Mwahahahahah - Not everything is going to be a death attack.  

Still, Thoren has proven that blind perseverance and faith can carry you through to victory.


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 60

As the group peered cautiously into the smoke-filled room they viewed Thoren with singed hair and burnt clothes gripping a pair of books. “Good thing you had the _deathward_ on me,” Thoren said with a smile and slowly fell forward like a great oak sawed down. 

Justinius went forward and tended to Thoren while Heinrich inspected the books with the aid of a minor prayer. Justinius paused from his work to ask, “Are they what I think they are?”

“Yes,” Heinrich answered grimly, “Criador’s spell books.”

“Any other treasures in here?” Wassabe asked.

“I’m not sure you understand,” Heinrich began, “These books have numerous enchantments and spells of upper valences I have not even heard of before.”

“Yeah, yeah, good for Morguhn and all that,” Wassabe replied.

“Wassabe, these books are worth more than the richest merchant fleet in Zandyrium,” Ginny said.

“Oh,” Wassabe answered. “That’s a pretty good haul then.”

Ginny laughed.

A groggy Thoren started coming around, “Any treasure?”

“Nope, just a couple of books,” Wassabe replied.

“Damn,” Thoren grumbled.

Ginny corrected Wassabe for Thoren, but the fighter remained unconvinced. Books did not hold value for him. Uberstahl, gold, platinum, silver, even coppers – these were treasures to the fighter. At his insistence the group re-searched the entire lowest level.





The search yielded no further discoveries but allayed the fighter’s fear that they were somehow missing the *big* treasure.

*****

“Errr, not back there please,” Silcrass said. The Aranea was looking over the thousands of books that the adventurers were bringing into his lair. His spidery eyes scanned over each cover trying to commit it to memory so that he might remember it later. He was determined to put these books in some sort of order. His fussiness had slowed the process of bringing the books into the caves and Mercutio, Morguhn, and Githraldul were growing frustrated.

“Well, we are out of room in that secondary cavern you wanted us to use,” Morguhn stated.

“Impossible,” Silcrass muttered. He scrambled quickly over to the cavern’s entrance to look for himself. He saw immediately they were correct. If anything were true they had stuffed far too many books into it. “Just a moment,” he called out. He scurried to another deeper cavern clearing a path through the dense webs that had blocked the cave off. “Use this one next, please.”

“That’s a lot farther,” Morguhn grumbled.

“Yes, well I need the other cavern for the Ettercaps,” Silcrass explained.

“Ettercaps!” Githraldul protested.

“Ahhh, yes, though they are nasty creatures in general they are expert at raising young and they are helping my mate, Neolepta, raise our brood.” 

“I am heading back for the last load of books,” Mercutio announced.

“We have not even organized the last three loads,” Silcrass complained.

Morguhn and Githraldul moved over to Mercutio and the trio _teleported_ from the cave with the mutterings of Silcrass ringing in their ears.

*****

Morguhn, Githraldul, and Mercutio found the rest of the adventurers waiting for them in the former library.

“Were you successful?” Mercutio asked.

“Completely,” Heinrich answered. He was going to wait to reveal the real surprise of Criador’s spellbooks until they were back in Silcrass’s alir.

They piled up the remaining books in the room and _teleported_ back to Silcrass’s lair.

“Look what we found,” Morguhn announced.

“Ah, welcome friends! It’s good to see some men of scholarship that might appreciate the value of *organizing* resources,” Silcrass said.

“That will have to wait,” Heinrich announced. The cleric swept his arm clearing a table stacked with books.

Silcrass gasped as the piles of books hit the floor.

Heinrich motioned for Thoren to come forward. The fighter thumped the two huge volumes of Criador’s spellbooks down onto the table.

“What’s this?” Silcrass asked excitedly as he scrambled over to the table.

“Morguhn, you may want to look at these as well,” Justinius said.

Silcrass began gently turning the pages. Coos and gasps started coming from the Aranea.

“By the gods!’

“I have never…”

“The power…”

“I have never even heard of this…”

Silcrass continued on in this way for some time as did an equally delighted Morguhn.

“I’ve never seen one of those before,” Wassabe whispered to Ginny.

“What? A powerful spellbook?” Ginny responded.

“No, a spider-gasm,” Wassabe replied.

Ginny just shook her head and smiled.

The adventurers then turned the Tome of the Thraegian Covenant’s Rituals over to Silcrass. The work was clearly of great power, but the aranea admitted it was beyond his ability to comprehend as well.

“Can you keep it safe?” Heinrich asked.

“On my brood, I will make it so,” Silcrass promised.

*****

The group helped Silcrass organize things further and they departed for Zandyrium. Morguhn immediately purchased a number of writing tools and pages for inscribing pages into his spellbook. The Dwarven wizard _teleported_ back to Silcrass’s lair to begin copying spells. The clerics consulted with their respective temples and made massive tithes. Thoren and Wassabe immediately set to their favorite tasks of drinking and frequenting whores’ beds.

Mercutio found a message waiting for him on his return to the city.



> Thray’s City Council wish to meet with you and your comrades at your earliest convenience. The topic is goodwill and peace between our cities. Please come as soon as you are able and bring as many of your compatriots as are willing.
> - Dirth




Mercutio sighed heavily. “I hate politics,” he grumbled. The sorcerer went about the task of gathering his comrades, including a none-too-happy Morguhn, and explaining the message to them.

“It’s not our business,” Wassabe protested. “We are not official representatives of Zandyrium.”

“Who is these days?” Justinius countered. “At least we have the Lord Protector in our retinue, and no one says we have to be official.”

“Good relations is good for our business,” Heinrich reminded Wassabe.

The debate continued on for a while longer and Heinrich eventually went to Bishop Polariate for guidance. In the end they all agreed they would go to Thray the following morning.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

I apologize for missing my weekly update for the last few weeks. Football season started and more importantly, my fourth child was born this past week.

Keegan Thomas Pogue
8/31/2005
Weight 10 lbs. 7 oz.
Length 21.5"

Cute baby picture link here. 

I'm working on a new episode and should be finished sometime this week.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Old One

*Congrats!*



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> I apologize for missing my weekly update for the last few weeks. Football season started and more importantly, my fourth child was born this past week.
> 
> Keegan Thomas Pogue
> 8/31/2005
> Weight 10 lbs. 7 oz.
> Length 21.5"
> 
> Cute baby picture link here.
> 
> I'm working on a new episode and should be finished sometime this week.
> 
> Thanks for your patience!




Pogre,

Many congrats to you and the wife...I hope all are doing well.  With stats like that, you have a budding nose-tackle.  Hope football season is successful as well.

~ OO


----------



## Kanegrundar

Congrats, Pogre!

Kane


----------



## OaxacanWarrior

pogre said:
			
		

> I apologize for missing my weekly update for the last few weeks. Football season started and more importantly, my fourth child was born this past week.
> 
> Keegan Thomas Pogue
> 8/31/2005
> Weight 10 lbs. 7 oz.
> Length 21.5"
> 
> Cute baby picture link here.
> 
> I'm working on a new episode and should be finished sometime this week.
> 
> Thanks for your patience!





Congratulations!!  He's a big one...Is the wife ok? 

Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## ledded

pogre said:
			
		

> I apologize for missing my weekly update for the last few weeks. Football season started and more importantly, my fourth child was born this past week.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Congrat's, man.  Over 10 lbs?  Wowsers.  I'm sure the wife is glad he's here, give her our best.


----------



## Scorch

Congrats, dude!


----------



## pogre

The Thray City Council is based on the excellent ENPublishing product Powers That Be: City Council. You can find my review here on ENWorld or this review on RPGnet. 

Zandyrium
Episode 61

The adventurers found themselves deep in Thray’s central palace in the city council’s private chambers. The room was paneled in dark wood and apportioned with numerous rugs and had pleasant tapestries hanging on the walls. Dirth had introduced the ensemble to the council members and they sat down on chairs facing the council’s large oaken table. The council’s table rested on a short dais that nonetheless gave them an air of authority. The Council members Prince Kargil, Lord Visatto Remorga,Dame Ingaria Colanto, Count Braglio Misagno, Admiral Billano Olana, Father Tranto, Guilmaster Orcamo Laretta, and Guildmistress Tana Occameno took their respective seats.

“Heroes of Zandyrium we welcome you to Thray,” Prince Kargil began.

“Who invited them?” Wassabe asked Heinrich in a hushed voice.

“We are *them*,” Heinrich replied.

Wassabe arched one eyebrow suggestively, smiled and said, “oh.”

“We are so pleased you have come to speak with us,” the Prince continued. “Our cities have been antagonists for too long and now we have a mutual problem that can serve as a way to bring us together.”

“We too are anxious to explore avenues of friendship,” Justinius replied diplomatically. “You should know Captain Dirth has been of great service to our fair city and despite the recent events in our city, there are still many inclined to friendship.”

The beautiful and elegant Dame Ingaria Colanto spoke next, “I am new to the ways of politics, and lack the subtlety of my co-council members. We believe the current phenomenon of the ocean whirlpools to be a hazard to the trading health of all the civilized north. We would entreat you to investigate the whirlpools as a sign of faith and goodwill between the cities.”

“We are getting far ahead of ourselves,” Lord Visatto Remorgo stormed. “And, if I may be so bold, your inexperience is painfully obvious Dame Colanto. We do not even know if these folk share our concern or suspect us of creating these whirlpools as their good General Kilphus has made it apparent he believes.”

“What role does General Kilphus have in this?” Heinrich demanded.

“He just sent us an ultimatum demanding we destroy the whirlpools or face the wrath of Zandyrium’s forces,” Lord Remorga replied.

There was an awkward silence following this pronouncement. The adventurers studied Lord Remorga. The noble had graying hair and wore an understated dark gray tunic. His demeanor was one of seriousness that was emphasized by his sharp features.

“I think we have started on the wrong foot my lords and ladies,” Justinius said. “We should be working towards discussing our common goals and not tarrying on the subjects of divisiveness. I am certain Thray has its distrustful warhawks too,” Heinrich paused to smile briefly at Lord Remorga. “These people serve a valuable function for their respective cities, but we must move to a position of mutual trust if we are to move forward at all.”

“What can you tell us of this Cosimo Pulanti?” Count Braglio Misagno burst out. The Count was a rotund man with gray temples underneath a broad hat. A walrus moustache framed his smiling mouth, and deep crows feet wrinkles revealed a man who worked hard and laughed hard.

“Cosimo Pulanti was recently elected as Vizier for the unborn emperor,” Justinius replied.

“What kind of man is he?” Count Misagno asked loudly. Lord Remorga squirmed in his seat, it was clear he wished the count would yield the floor before making a gaff.

“He is of a long line of merchant nobles,” Ginny replied. “He has recently assumed the head of the Pulanti family after returning from overseas.”

“We really know very little about him,” Justinius admitted.

“Captain Dirth, Captain Disod, Captain Isomara, and many others speak very highly of you Father Heinrich Eisenfaust. I’m wondering why a man with such diverse friends would assume the title of Lord Protector of Zandyrium.”

Heinrich smiled, “We all have our duties Captain Olana. I feel by being here and engaging this esteemed council in meaningful dialogue I am fulfilling part of that duty.”

“But are you officially representing Zandyrium or was the envoy with the ultimatum from your General Kilphus the official representative of Zandyrium?” Lord Remorga snarled.

Justinius watched as the blood rushed to Heinrich’s face and he stepped up again. “It is safe to say our fair city is in a state of transition. Definite decisions of state may be hard to come by. While we can make no claim of official envoy status, neither can the messengers of General Kilphus.”

Justinius tapped his knee and stood, “Let us speak of mutual goals now:

First, we as loyal subjects of Zandyrium desire peace with the citizens of the Thragian Coast and particularly this city;

Second, we as owners of a merchant trading interest have a pecuniary interest in resuming good trade routes along the Gull Current;

Third, as friends and admirers of the late Ampyx of the Green Vale, we made an oath to seek peace between our cities.

Those three things are enough to bind us.”

As Justinius took his seat a furor of murmurs went through the council. He knew the third point and his revelation about Ampyx was having precisely the effect he hoped it would.

Prince Kargil finally raised his hand indicating he wished for silence. Slowly the room acquiesced to his signal. “Brother Justinius has given us wise counsel. Dame Colanto has given a proposal of action we have already discussed. Would you be willing to investigate these whirlpools and return to both this council and your own city to reveal your findings? Would you be willing to lift this pall of suspicion that surrounds both cities concerning this interruption of vital trade between us?”

“Who’s payin’?” Wassabe burst out.

“What?” Lord Remorga retorted.

“Who’s paying the gold? Who’s providing the ship? What’s in it for us mate?” Wassabe replied without blinking an eye. Ginny kicked the swashbuckler in the shin as hard and as subtlety as she could.  Wassabe yelped in pain but kept his eyes on the council.

“We have neither the resources or the inclination…” Remorga began.

“I will provide a ship,” Dame Colanto spoke up. “And perhaps we can come to some mutual trade arrangements.”

“You are out of order Dame Colanto,” Remorga retorted.

“She is within her rights,” Guildmaster Orcamo Laretta admitted. 

“What information have you divined concerning these whirlpools?” Justinius asked, seemingly oblivious to the financial bickering that had broken out.

“Precious little,” Father Tranto admitted. The priest has refrained from interjecting in the earlier proceedings, but now his eyes sparkled in intellectual delight. “We have been granted numerous boons from our god, but we still know little. Perhaps an ecumenical conference tomorrow and a pooling of resources would be useful?”

Justinius and Heinrich nodded quickly in assent to the priest’s suggestion.

“We shall lunch tomorrow at the temple then,” Father Tranto stated and reclined back in his seat.

“You all shall dine at my mansion this evening to make any needed arrangements,” Dame Colanto insisted. 

Justinius bowed graciously towards the Dame.

“Venison,” Thoren bellowed.

“What?” Dame Colanto asked meekly.

“Make sure the table has venison on it,” Thoren replied.

Dame Colanto smiled at the fighter, “I like a man who knows what he wants.” She waived Justinius’s attempts to apologize for the fighter’s outburst off. “If we were all so direct about our wants a lot more would get done.”

“This is most irregular,” Lord Remorga groused.

“Will you report back to this council friends?” Prince Kargil asked.

“It shall be our first step,” Justinius replied.

“Then, with a happy heart, I pronounce this meeting adjourned.”

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

This is a busy time of year for me, but here’s a short update. I apologize for the lack of pics.

Zandyrium 
Episode 62

The following morning the adventurers set off for the nearest whirlpool between the two cities employing _windwalks_ to move very quickly. Immediately it was obvious the whirlpool had expanded greatly from earlier reports. Swirling, gusting winds were now blowing on the whirlpool’s perimeter pulling everything into it. _Freedom of movement_, _water breathing_, and other defensive dweomers were put in place by the casters as the group set off into the maelstrom.

As the adventurers entered the ocean they could see a dark funnel descending from the surface down hundreds of feet below. As the group strained to see in the swirling waters a huge dark shape came towards them.

“What in the hells is that?” Thoren thought to himself.

No sooner had the fighter spoke than long tendrils shot out 60 feet from the dark shape at two of the adventurers.

Fear raced through Wassabe as he realized what they faced – a Kraken!

The giant squid circled slowly shooting out its deadly tendrils. One of the tendrils paralyzed Ginny and began to pull her closer. Another tendril captured Thoren and pulled him as well.

Mercutio launched a pair of hot steam missiles at the Kraken that exploded into the squid with devastating effect. Wassabe hacked the tendril holding Ginny in twain and Thoren managed to wrestle free from his attacker. Things were looking up for the group until Mercutio issued a bubbly scream through the water – another Kraken was swimming towards the group full speed.

The battle with the second Kraken was a desperate affair, but soon it issued forth a huge cloud of inky darkness and began to descend. Justinius zipped after the Kraken and the rest of the group soon followed suit. As the cleric led the pursuers into the deeper waters he saw something dark in the far depths. Justinius tried to keep pace with the Kraken, but it proved too fast. The other shape now held the cleric’s full attention now in any case.

It was apparent this thing was big, “perhaps another Kraken?” Justinius wondered. Then he realized the shape was actually several hundred feet below the first Kraken and it was actually several times the size of the Kraken! A gloomy realization crept over Justinius that made his hair stand on end.

As the dark shape started to move up towards him, Justinius said a quick prayer and shouted into his companions’ minds, “Leviathan cometh! Flee!”

To be continued…


----------



## pogre

Taking some pictures this weekend - so, look for an update in the near future.


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 63

Thrashing through the water, the adventurers watched as the giant sea devil Leviathan came closer and closer. Heinrich quickly said a prayer and cast _Walk on Water_ on himself and his comrades and soon they were all streaming towards the surface like dry corks under water. The pain of the bends hit them as they were about to leave the sea and then something more painful struck them.

It was a massive, dark, evil shout that burst into their brains like a blood vessel popping behind their eyes. The voice was unadulterated, pure evil screaming in vengeance.

*I know you and you will serve me!*

The utter hatred etched in the words was nearly overwhelming, but as the adventurers bobbed up to the surface they quickly _windwalked_ away from the swirling maelstrom.

*****
No one could speak for a long time. The implications of the encounter with Leviathan had rattled the entire group. Finally Wassabe spoke up, “So, that was a big fish.”

Ginny and Mercutio chuckled, but Justinius said, “This is much more sinister than I had suspected. It will require some deeper research. I would like Mercutio, Wassabe, and Githraldul to come assists me. Ginny and Heinrich can report our findings to the Thray city council.”

“What about me?” Thoren asked.

“What is your preference?” Justinius asked.

“I will stay with Ginny and Heinrich,” Thoren replied.

“I should like to come with you and help in your research,” Morguhn stated.

“You are, of course, welcome,” Justinius replied.

“Be careful Justinius,” Heinrich said. He suspected this research would not meet with his approval if he knew exactly what Justinius planned.

*****

Justinius, Mercutio, Wassabe, Githraldul, and Morguhn now found themselves in the lower level of the Zandyrium Gravitas Morte Temple courtesy of Justinius’s _Word of Recall_.

“Why do I have a bad feeling about this?” Mercutio asked.

“What is your plan?” Morguhn asked.

Justinius pulled forth a massive gem from his cloak. The sapphire reflected the lamplight of the temple in dazzling brilliance. Wassabe let out a low whistle.

“Oh no,” Mercutio gasped.

“I plan on using this to get some information,” Justinius said.

“I’ll tell you whatever you want to know,” Wassabe quipped with a smile.

“Actually I will be calling a certain Erinyes to visit,” Justinius replied.

“Not _her_,” Mercutio’s voice betrayed a sense of dread.

“Yes,” Justinius admitted.

“She said she would kill you the next time you called her,” Mercutio objected.

“Thus, the reason for your presence. _It_ is not stupid.”

Justinius began the ritual of calling and in short order the faint odor of brimstone filled the cellar as a six-foot tall beautiful creature with wings appeared. Rage filled her dark eyes as she spat out, “What is the bargain?”





Justinius held forth the dazzling sapphire, “information.”

“It’s always information,” Naja Nivyah replied. She let her wings fold behind her body. There was a dark menace in the slight movement that unnerved many of the adventurers. “The nature of the information?”

“I need words on Boethricus, Leviathan, Mammon, and Orcus,” Justinius replied steadily.

The Erinyes nostrils flared and her eyes lit up at the mention of the names. She reclined in the most lewd and lascivious pose the adventurers had ever seen. “Why don’t you give me what I want Justinius? Plant your seed, and I will tell you every secret you desire and more besides.”

Every man in the room felt instantly drawn to the devil, their base instincts calling him to the Erinyes. Justinius maintained his composure, “You know I cannot. Do you reject the bargain?”

“I should tear out your heart for that rejection,” Naja furiously retorted.

“Do you reject the bargain?” Justinius replied calmly.

Naja Nivyah snatched the gem away from Justinius, “The information will be limited to the worth of this gewgaw.”





“You must answer my questions fully or I shall have my friends destroy you for violating the bargain,” Justinius replied calmly.

Naja Nivyah eyed the assembled group cautiously. She knew she might be able to last a couple of seconds, but she also realized besides the might of the Sacred Revealer of Gravitas Morte she was facing two highly skilled arcane casters and a couple of fighters of renown. Justinius’s threat was legitimate and real.

“What must we do to stop Leviathan?” Justinius asked.

“That is an unanswerable question,” Naja Nivyah replied.

“How do we stop his activities on this plane?” Justinius rephrased his question. “In particular, I am concerned with the sudden appearance of the whirlpools.”

“Leviathan is not the source of the whirlpools. Leviathan is merely a manifestation.”

“What is the source of the whirlpools?” Justinius rephrased his question again. Justinius was struggling to keep an air of frustration from creeping into his voice.

“The vortices are the result of pinpoint infernal gates that draw essence from the surrounding prime,” the Erinyes smiled wickedly knowing the answer was not nearly complete enough for Justinius.

“I suspected as much, but who or what is creating these gates?” Justinius asked.

“The cult of Mammon,” Naja replied.

“I find your answers lacking!” Justinius complained.

“How odd, I was thinking the same of your questions,” Naja replied smugly.

“Who in the cult of Mammon is creating these gates, and therefore, the whirlpools?” Justinius’s voice was rising just slightly.

“The trio of malevolent hags of Krakenhold at the Temple of Leviathan,” Naja Nivyah answered.

“And this Temple of Leviathan is located where?”

Naja Nivyah described the location and the adventurers quickly realized they were practically on top of the temple the previous day.

“Is Leviathan still on the prime?” Justinius asked.

“I do not know, but I should not think so. The power to do the summoning was very taxing on the hags. I would assume they are recovering from the task.”

“So they are a weakened state?” Justinius asked.

“Yes, but they are still very powerful. They have yet more summons at their disposal.”

“Like what?” Justinius asked.

“Boethricus,” Naja answered.

“Boethricus? How can they summon him?” Justinius asked.

“He is bound to them because of a bargain,” Naja Nivyah answered.

“Whom else is Boethricus bound to?” Justinius asked.

“I do not know.”

“Where is Boethricus’s undead army?” Justinius asked.

“I am not aware of one.”

“I need to get a message to Orcus. Who is his main high priest on this plane?” Justinius asked.

“You ask the question as though a Demon would have an organized cult,” Naja smiled mockingly.

“Give me the name of a priest,” Justinius replied.

“There is a man named Grayfell in the Saracen deserts. He mucks about in ancient tombs and has built a temple to Orcus. He is very powerful. He may already have become a lich.” Naja paused for a moment and then said, “I have more than fulfilled this bargain.”

“I think not, but in a show of my appreciation I will bind you for only one further question,” Justinius replied. “What infernal power is the Pulanti family in Zandyrium aligned with?”

“What makes you say they are aligned with an infernal power?” Naja Nivyah replied.

“I sense a darkness about them,” Justinius replied.

“Interesting,” the Erinyes replied.

“And?” Justinius queried.

“And nothing. I am not aware of their associations, if any with higher powers. The bargain is fulfilled.”

“Agreed,” Justinius admitted.

The Erinyes was gone in a gray puff that left of sickening sweet odor of burnt flesh behind.

“Let me recap what we have learned to make sure I understood what she was saying,” Githraldul said. “The Mammon cultists are responsible for the whirlpools for a reason we do not yet understand. Boethricus has bound himself to the leaders of this cult, the three malevolent hags of Krakenhold. The hags somehow summoned a higher devil, Leviathan, to face us and the summoning has left the hags in a weakened state. If we were to go after the hags they would be weakened, but would probably summon Boethricus to their aid.”

“You have made some reasonable assumptions, but be careful in drawing too many conclusions from the information _it_ has shared,” Justinius cautioned.

“I think we may need to talk to her further,” Wassabe said. “Perhaps you should offer my seed as part of the bargain?” Wassabe gave a loud laugh at his own suggestion.





“It seems we need to strike a blow against Krakenhold from the information we have gained,” Mercutio said ignoring Wassabe’s comments.

“Considering their weakened state we might corral Boethricus in the bargain,” Morguhn noted.

“You say that like it’s a good thing,” Wassabe countered, “You may recall he nearly wiped us out last time.”





“We need to make haste to the city wall so Mercutio and Morguhn can _teleport_ us back to Thray to meet with Heinrich and the others,” Justinius stated.

“Right after I go see Sara down at the Barrel,” Wassabe said.

“We do not have time for your whoring before we go,” Githraldul retorted.

“Exactly so,” Justinius nodded in agreement.

“I’m really sick of these skewed priorities you fellows have,” Wassabe sulked.

to be continued...


----------



## Old One

*Woot!*

Pogre,

Good update and great props...still waiting to win that lottery .  We just need to fly you and your gear down to the next NC Game Day...

~ OO


----------



## pogre

Old One said:
			
		

> Pogre,
> 
> Good update and great props...still waiting to win that lottery .  We just need to fly you and your gear down to the next NC Game Day...
> 
> ~ OO




I may come down there some Summer - sounds like fun!

A short update this week. The adventurers quickly overwhelmed the obstacles I set before them last week. In a sure sign of my rustiness – I forgot my camera. I’ll try to remember this week 

Zandyrium
Episode 64

The adventurers informed the Thray Council of their findings and proceeded back to the whirlpool. _Windwalking_ out to the whirlpool, the group’s casters proceeded to weave an impressive collection of beneficial spells. The adventurers headed down to the bottom of the ocean where they found an ancient dilapidated temple and numerous shipwrecks. One of the krakens that had attacked the party earlier surprised them near the temple.

Fortunately, the entire group had _Freedom of Movement_ cast upon them and the kraken’s tentacles were of no use against them. The kraken was quickly overcome and Justinius spied some creatures laying in ambush in the main temple thanks to _true seeing_. 

The adventurers approached the temple at the ready and saw several pieces of armor get up and move towards them. Suddenly, vicious claws whipped out from the armor as eight of these armored crabs attacked. _Freedom of Movement_ again saved the day as none of the crabs could grab the adventurers. The crabs were resilient, but quickly defeated. A search revealed a strange pendant on one of the crabs that resembled an eye.

The adventurers headed to the back of the temple where they found a huge hole in the floor. Some sort of force field that was keeping water out covered the hole, but the adventurers realized they could all get through. Mercutio cast _Feather fall_ on all of the adventurers and they slowly sank down the long shaft.

When the adventurers hit the bottom of the shaft they found themselves in a dry chamber. A large black cauldron was bubbling and an orange fire threw its light around the chamber. Three heinous hags each gripped a large stirring stick and cackled as the group entered. There were 30 plus skeletons arrayed before the hags and more piles of stinking rotten corpses surrounding them.

Justinius quickly blasted most of the skeletons away, and despite the hags’ combined spell casting might, the largest of the trio was quickly defeated. Sensing she was overmatched, the Sea Hag, a sorcerer of some skill, snapped a calling stick and none other than Boethricus din Woad arrived on the battlefield. The other two hags fell in quick succession and Boethricus, realizing he too was overmatched _teleported_ away from the fray.

The adventurers explored the area finding some treasure and then Mercutio _disintegrated_ the black cauldron. The adventurers heard a loud pop and soon were crushed by millions of gallons of water. Thanks to their numerous buffs, including _water breathing_ they were able to survive. A later investigation revealed that the destruction of the cauldron also halted the numerous whirlpools that were disrupting the trade routes.

The group reported back to Thray where the council greeted them as heroes. They headed back to Zandyrium for some rest and research.

Justinius had saved the head of the most powerful of the three hags and shared a plan with Mercutio, “I propose to strip this skull. Place runes on it and have Morguhn place a _Magic Mouth_ spell upon it with a message for the follower of the Hated One.”

“Orcus?” Mercutio asked.

“Yes,” Justinius hissed with hatred. “The erinyes said the follower mucked about ruins deep in the Saracen desert. I need for you to deliver the skull.”

“To where?” Mercutio asked.

“The ruins,” Justinius responded impatiently.

“The desert covers the remnants of an entire civilization. There are ruins everywhere,” Mercutio protested.

“Surely there are some more prominent than others,” Justinius suggested.

“The cities during the times of the Sphinx Lords were reputed to be several times the size of even Zandyrium at its height and there were dozens of them.”

“There has to be a way to find him. He is a magician of no base talent,” Justinius said.

“There may be a way. In an ancient wadi, deep in the desert there is a wise sage named Khubsheth. He knows much of the desert and the great Sphinx Lords who ruled ages ago. We could go ask him,” Mercutio suggested.

“A trip to the desert,” Justinius mused, “Very well, but first I must do some research.”

“Oh no, not Naja,” Mercutio protested.

“No, a different kind of research,” Justinius replied. “Will everyone be ready to go in a fortnight?”

“I should think so, but Morguhn has his nose buried in spellbooks at Silcrass’s. He may need more time.”

“Fine, let’s meet at the Barrel in three weeks then,” Justinius said.

To be continued…


----------



## Richard Rawen

This:
“Criador’s spell books.”
“Any other treasures in here?” Wassabe asked.

“I’m not sure you understand,” Heinrich began, “These books have numerous enchantments and spells of upper valences I have not even heard of before.”

“Yeah, yeah, good for Morguhn and all that,” Wassabe replied.

“Wassabe, these books are worth more than the richest merchant fleet in Zandyrium,” Ginny said.

“Oh,” Wassabe answered. “That’s a pretty good haul then.”  Ginny laughed.

A groggy Thoren started coming around, “Any treasure?”

“Nope, just a couple of books,” Wassabe replied.

“Damn,” Thoren grumbled.

And:
Silcrass began gently turning the pages. Coos and gasps started coming from the Aranea.

“By the gods!’
“I have never…”
“The power…”
“I have never even heard of this…”

Silcrass continued on in this way for some time as did an equally delighted Morguhn.

“I’ve never seen one of those before,” Wassabe whispered to Ginny.

“What? A powerful spellbook?” Ginny responded.

“No, a spider-gasm,” Wassabe replied.

Had me on the verge of tears, I was laughing out loud and for once was happy not to have customers in the store... 
Thanks for these and other great laughs in the midst of a very fun story, I'm looking forward to more!

Blessings,
Richard
M < > <


----------



## spacehulkster

"and they slowly sank down the long shaft"

yeah!


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 65

Morguhn moved around Silcrass’s lair to another of the book chambers. He had already spoken to the Aranea about creating a better, more secure place for the tomes, and it annoyed him to have to avoid the Ettercaps’ chambers. “Couldn’t Silcrass find better babysitters?” Morguhn thought to himself. Finally, the dwarf found the book he had been seeking – the Thraegian Coast Covenant’s Ritual Tome. The power of some of the spells in the volume was dazzling. Just reading them made Morguhn’s head spin. He began daydreaming about an idea he had been toying with for some time – a new covenant of wizards. The dwarf’s muses were interrupted by the sounds of conversation from the entrance chamber. Silcrass was speaking _common_ with someone. Morguhn moved towards them.

Morguhn emerged in the entrance chamber and found Silcrass speaking with Mercutio. “Mercutio, my friend, I was just thinking about you,” Morguhn interrupted.

“Ah, Morguhn, just the person I was coming to see,” Mercutio responded.

“I was just telling Mercutio about the progress of our young,” Silcrass added.

“Yes, yes, I’m afraid Silcrass rarely cracks a book these days. He is always checking after his blessed spiderlings,” Morguhn laughed. “Are you here to do some research with us?”

“Sadly, no,” Mercutio admitted. “Justinius wants to contact Grayfell the sorcerer in the Saracen desert.”

“Ah, I see, and he wants me to go with you?”

“It is not quite that easy,” Mercutio responded, “We’re not sure where he is. We have decided to visit the great sage Khubsheth. We could use your help.”

“This Greyfell, the erinyes said he was very powerful, correct?” Morguhn asked.

“Yes, and a follower of Orcus, I think…” Mercutio replied.

Morguhn interrupted him, “Do you think Greyfell is an arcane caster?”

“I’m not sure. Why would it matter?” Mercutio asked.

“I have been reading the rituals tome again,” Morguhn responded.

“And?” Mercutio queried.

“And a covenant can cast unbelievably powerful spells. We are talking earth shattering stuff,” Morguhn replied.

“Yes, I remember you mentioning that. I told you I’m in,” Mercutio replied.

“It’s not that simple. To create a covenant we must undergo a ritual of binding and set up the covenant’s laws – it’s very taxing,” Morguhn explained.

“Yes, yes, I’m still in,” Mercutio replied.

“It also requires at least five powerful casters,” Morguhn replied in a low voice.

“There’s the rub, eh?” Silcrass said.

“Not to sound vain, but I’m not sure if there are two more casters as powerful as us,” Mercutio added.

“You should not worry about _sounding_ vain,” Silcrass said.

Morguhn smiled at Silcrass’s snipe before suggesting, “Naja Nivyah said Greyfell is very powerful.”

“And she said he has become a lich,” Mercutio quickly responded. The Saracen sorcerer did not like where this conversation was going.

“No, she said he _may_ have become a lich,” Morguhn corrected him. “Besides lichdom is something generally in the purview of arcane casters. He might prove very valuable to us.”

“The man has built a temple to Orcus!” Mercutio argued. “This is someone you _want_ in your covenant?”

“He’s a powerful caster who obviously is not afraid of a little research. Maybe he just needs direction,” Morguhn suggested. “Remember the old saying – ‘Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.’”

“Your mad,” Mercutio grumbled.

“We do need two more casters for the covenant,” Silcrass stated.

“So, just to be clear, you want me to deliver Justinius’s message. A message that is in the form of a hag’s skull engraved with runes and a _magic mouth_spell cast upon it that essentially threatens him into contacting Orcus. Then when he has digested that message I will just throw in a little aside like – hey, we’re making a new wizards’ club – do you want in?”

“No, no, appeal to his desire for power. Why else does one follow the dark arts? Greyfell is clearly looking for greater power. He may just need an alternative,” Morguhn suggested.

“Or he may be a loony demonologist. Although being loony is _clearly_ not a problem for this covenant,” Mercutio replied.

Silcrass chuckled softly at the exchange and said, “Mercutio, if you have an opportunity to approach him.”

“It is not a problem,” Morguihn said. “Once you deliver the skull I can find him easily enough and I will arrange a meeting.”

“Do not pout, Morguhn, it’s very unbecoming,” Mercutio smiled. “I take it this means you are not coming with us?”

“Are you leaving soon?” Morguhn replied.

“I would not have disturbed you otherwise,” Mercutio answered.

“Ah, well in that case, I must decline.”

“Fair enough. I will see you both soon,” Mercutio replied.

“Farewell,” Silcrass said.

“Farewell friend, and take care of those young,” Mercutio said. In a flash, Mercutio was gone.

Morguhn turned towards Silcrass, “Do you think they will slay Grayfell?”

“Given their track record it is a distinct possibility,” Silcrass admitted.

“What a waste,” Morguhn complained.

“He is a demonologist.”

“There are not that many powerful wizards in the north. We must get the covenant going as fast as possible.”

“Why?” Silcrass asked.

“I don’t know. I just sense we are the new generation of magic and we must protect the north.”

Silcrass and Morguhn stood in contemplative silence for a short time before Morguhn stirred to return to his studies. “Do you want to dine soon?” Silcrass called after the dwarf.

Morguhn shook his head no and continued walking. He did not have time for a relaxing dinner. He had research to do.

*****

Justinius, Ginny, Thoren, Mercutio, Wassabe, and Heinrich prepared to head out to the desert. “Where is Gith?” Wassabe asked the others.

“I could not find him,” Thoren said.

“Everybody ready?” Mercutio asked. Before anyone had a chance to respond the group found themselves deep in the desert looking at a large chasm cut out of the desert floor. A path led down into the chasm. The sun streamed down into the chasm revealing a sandy floor dominated by a 200-foot long sphinx statue.

“Khubsheth is here?” Wassabe asked.

“Yes, he is usually found between the great paws of the sphinx statue I am told,” Mercutio replied.

“Sounds cozy,” Ginny said.

“Hold it!” Thoren barked back to the group, “there is a huge sphinx between the statue’s forelegs.”

“What does it look like?” Wassabe asked.

“It has a man’s head, a huge lion body, and feathered wings,” Thoren replied.

“That is an androsphinx,” Mercutio said, “and what’s more, that is Khubsheth.”

“Wait, Khubsheth is an androsphinx?” Justinius asked.

“Yes.”

“Why didn’t you mention this before?” Justinius asked.

“It didn’t seem important,” Mercutio replied. The group continued walking towards the sphinx statue and Khubsheth. As they approached the huge androsphinx, he did not seem to take notice of them. Khubsheth was gazing straight ahead as though in a trance mumbling. Mercutio was the first to sound an alarm, “He’s casting defensive wards. Something very bad is up here!”

“Khubsheth we seek your knowledge and can offer you much in riches or knowledge in return,” Justinius called out.

The androsphinx roared to the attack. Immediately half the group ran in stark terror from the sphinx. Thoren and Justinius remained behind and valiantly tried to reason with the beast while it attacked them. It was to no avail and they were forced to retreat. The whole group headed back to Mercutio’s home village via _teleport_.

*****

“I thought you said Khubsheth would help us,” Ginny complained.

“I thought he would. I have never heard of Khubsheth attacking anyone,” Mercutio admitted. “Khubsheth has been part of the desert as long as there has been Saracens and I have never heard of anything, but his benevolence.”

“We had no chance with those defensive wards the sphinx had up. He’s just too powerful,” Thoren observed.

“He must have misunderstood our intentions,” Mercutio offered. “Perhaps he viewed us as a threat. I will journey back there tonight and approach him unarmed to ask the question.”

“I would like to come,” Justinius said.

“Fine, I should not think he will view the two of us as a threat,” Mercutio answered.

“Given the result of the last battle, I doubt he views all of us as a threat,” Wassabe interjected.

*****

Mercutio and Justinius _teleported_ back to the chasm and in less than an hour they returned. Justinius was heavily bloodied.

“What in the Hades!” Ginny exclaimed.

“Looks like another well-executed plan,” Wassabe said.

“Be still Wassabe,” Heinrich ordered. “What happened?”

“Much the same as before,” Mercutio said.

“Except this time the sphinx was spouting off about some queen and blood and some other stuff,” Justinius added.

“It was a prophecy,” Mercutio stated. “We must do some research to see if we can gain some insight. I seem to recall a couple of desert histories in our library.”

“Yes, I will proceed with a _sending_ to let Morguhn know you are coming,” Heinrich replied.

_Sending_ from Heinrich to Morguhn at Silcrass’s lair:
_Mercutio must come do some research. Please set aside any and all histories on the Saracen desert for him. Time is of the essence._

_Sending_ reply from Morguhn to Heinrich:
_Consider it done._

Heinrich administered healing to Mercutio and after a bite to eat the sorcerer _teleported_ away. He arrived in Silcrass’s lair and began studying the books Morguhn had set aside for him. A couple of hours later, satisfied he had learned enough to know what was going on he _teleported_ back to the group.

“There is an ancient prophecy about an evil sphinx queen named Ankharet. She apparently turned on her people and a great civil war ensued. The war caused the collapse of their civilization and the decimation created the Saracen Desert. The sphinxes managed to capture the queen, but the prophesied few who were to conquer her were yet to come. The prophecy says the way will be opened to these prophesied heroes by spilling the blood of Khubsheth.”

“Oh by the gods!” Wassabe exclaimed, “You have to be jesting. The only prophecy I have ever filled was the one involving a skin of wine and a trollop with an empty purse.”

“So we have to fight him,” Heinrich remarked quietly.

“I think so, yes,” Mercutio replied. “I think he must be killed.”

“How does this help us?” Justinius asked.

“This is prophecy – it is the divine law of the desert. We can return to our own goals after we have answered the call of destiny,” Mercutio answered. “Besides, we don’t know where Grayfell is anyway.”

“He’s right, this is something we must do,” Thoren added. Everyone stared at the fighter in surprise. “I mean it’s a prophecy.”

“Wait, hold on, Thoren I just received a divine prophecy: You must give all your gold to Wassabe so that he may retire and avoid all this desert nonsense,” Wassabe said.

“Shuddup,” Thoren retorted.

“Let us sleep,” Justinius suggested. “We can all discuss it in the morning. We will get nothing further done tonight.”

*****

The group enjoyed a morning repast of goat milk, honey, and hard, unleavened wafers. The plan was to _teleport_ in right under Khubsheth’s nose and kill the androsphinx as quickly as possible. The group hoped the sage was not blessed with some sort of foresight that would allow him to shield himself with defensive wards ahead of time. Mercutio gathered everyone together and _teleported_ to Khubsheth’s location.

Khubsheth’s roar proved ineffective, although the sphinx had shrugged off a couple of spells from the clerics, Thoren’s opening salvo had the beast in deep trouble. Attacking Thoren with great fury, Khubsheth soon had the fighter reeling. It was not enough. Justinius quickly fortified the fighter by sealing his wounds and Thoren soon had the sphinx down in a pool of blood. 

As the lifeblood of the sphinx seeped into the desert floor it once again chanted the familiar prophecy to the group. As the sphinx gasped his last breath a corridor appeared leading down below the sphinx statue.

The corridor was a large structure 20 feet high and 20 feet wide. The floor was caked in dust, but Ginny took her time tracing along the dust for possible traps in the floor. The walls of the corridor were covered in fantastic murals depicting much of the sphinx empire’s history. Mercutio and Justinius already knew some of the history, but not all. The murals depicted a great sphinx army in a conflict with nagas. The sphinxes won the war thanks in large part to the heroism of their queen. The queen found a crown and she turned on her own people, creating a civil war. It was through great sacrifices that the queen was overcome and locked away. One of the parties responsible was Khubsheth.

Wassabe pointed out the mural’s portrayal of Khubsheth, “Hey! Didn’t we just kill that guy!”

“Yes,” Mercutio answered solemnly.

“But, it looks like he was on the good guys’ side,” Wassabe retorted.

“He was,” Mercutio confirmed. “He sacrificed himself as a test against us in service of the prophecy.”

“Just admit it Merc, you guys from the desert have just spent way too much damn time in the heat,” Wassabe quipped.

The murals continued revealing that in the future heroes would come and defeat the queen. If the realization they had killed a good being disturbed Wassabe, this mural really disturbed he and Thoren.

“Wait a moment! That’s us!” Thoren cried in recognition.

“Prophecy, my friends, prophecy,” Mercutio muttered in an almost chant like manner.

“That’s creepy,” Ginny admitted.

Further down the hall the group found a series of columns with runes inscribed upon them. Realizing the runes formed a puzzle the group solved it quickly and continued forward. The floor dropped out from beneath the group and they found themselves in another deeper corridor. Ahead of them was a large set of doors. They opened them revealing a wide long hallway. Flanking the hallway were 10 pedestals, five per side, each with a great sphinx resting upon it.





“This is quite the gauntlet,” Ginny observed

“Are they going to attack us?” Heinrich asked.

“You’re asking me? How do I know?” Mercutio replied.

Thoren was edging his way into the chamber.

“Thoren what are you doing?” Wassabe hoarsely whispered after the fighter.

Thoren turned around and winked at Wassabe. As Thoren edged his way further into the room the ten pairs of sphinxes’ eyes followed him, but the creatures showed no sign of reacting otherwise. Thoren waved at the rest of the group to follow him.

“I don’t like this,” Wassabe whispered as he walked into the room hunched over.

“For once I agree with you,” Ginny said, shifting her eyes from right to left, watching the sphinxes.

“I don’t think they are going to do a thing,” Thoren announced loudly as the rest of the group approached. “I think they are just an ancient honor guard watching the mighty heroes of prophecy march through to vanquish the evil queen.”

Just as Thoren finished his pronouncement the sphinxes attacked! Pouncing from their respective perches the sphinxes unleashed the fury of their four claws and vicious bites. Thoren and Wassabe were heavily wounded after the initial ambush, but Thoren was clearing a wide, bloody swath with his mighty axe. Once the group gained a little breathing room, the rest of the sphinxes were dispatched.

Justinius started examining the group’s wounds. “Something is not right here,” he commented. “These are not normal wounds.”

Thoren winced in pain as a bizarre disease wracked his body. Wassabe, Ginny were soon doing likewise. “This does not make sense,” Heinrich said. Heinrich cast _true seeing_ and scanned the chamber seeing a concealed door at the far end, but more astonishingly, revealing that all of the sphinxes were in fact mummies covered by a great illusion! “They were all mummies!”

“Now I understand,” Justinius said. “We need to get out of here and rest. We need to remove the mummy rot or we’ll have a real problem shortly.” The entire group _teleported_ back to Mercutio’s home village to recuperate.

*****

The square chamber had a huge mural painted on each wall again depicting the late history of the sphinx empire. Each wall also had a large door with an ancient sphinx riddle printed over it. A four-sided pyramid – each side with a triangular indentation and a horus-eye, dominated the center of the chamber. 





Facing each door was a very large statue of different sphinxes. The group successfully answered the first riddle and made their way down to a room. The room itself contained another puzzle of sorts and the group way forced to fight a fiery bird and an iron serpent. The far end of the room contained a triangular symbol with a horus-eye. This clearly was a key of some sort that fit in the four-sided pyramid.

The next riddle was answered and going into another puzzling chamber the party recovered another horus-eye triangle key. The next wall started inauspiciously as Thoren incorrectly answered the riddle and the rock statue guarding the portal attacked the group. The sphinx construct was particularly tough and Thoren was the only one doing much damage. Ginny, Heinrich, and Wassabe tried to distract the beast while Thoren hammered it. Finally, a mighty blow from Thoren laid it to rest.

“I guess that was the wrong answer,” A smiling Thoren remarked through a sweat-beaded face.

“We will need to be extra careful, I think the last few riddle answers not only opened the doors, but disarmed a trap or two. A luxury we do not have here,” Ginny remarked. The lithe rogue moved up to the door and picked the intricate lock.

======================SPOILER NOTE=======================
Up to this point I have been very careful not to post any big spoilers about the module (Goodman Games Dungeon Crawl #15 – Lost Tomb of the Sphinx Queen). Significant spoilers are required while narrating the next point in the story. If your DM may run this module in the near future, please skip down to the spoiler free marker a few lines down. Thanks
==========================================================

The group moved down a very long passage slowly as Ginny checked for traps the entire way. The passage concluded at a large stone door. Ginny announced that she was certain the portal was trapped, but that she believed she had disabled it. “That’s good enough for me,” Thoren stated and the fighter opened the door. The rest of the adventurers followed Thoren in and saw five large leonid creatures and one very large leonid beast with a key in its chest.

The door closed behind the group and there was an audible _clunk_ of a bar falling in place inside the door. “I guess I missed that one,” Ginny said flatly. The leonids roared to the attack and nearly simultaneously a three-foot wide hole in the ceiling opened pouring sand down onto the party.

Thoren quickly dispatched one of the smaller leonids, but this only brought him to the attention of the largest beast. The largest leonid pounced on the fighter and bit him deeply in the neck, while its rear claws dug into Thoren’s torso savagely. Wassabe tried to beat the leonid off and Thoren made a gurgled cry for help. Justinius rebuked one of the earth elemental leonids and Heinrich cast a _destruction_ spell at another that failed to take effect. Mercutio likewise bounced a spell off of one of the leonids.

The sand was up to the adventurers’ thighs and Ginny began to frantically search for some possible release button or lever. The greater leonid roared as it tore Thoren’s throat again and the fighter went limp as the life blood rushed for him. “Nice going you worthless holy good-for-nothing excrement ridden vermin clerical nincompoops – you killed him!” Wassabe shouted as he slashed at the leonid.

The sand continued cascading down and Justinius managed to finish one of the smaller leonids off with the aid of Mercutio’s sorcery. Still facing the big leonid and a couple of the smaller ones, Heinrich laid down a terrible _blade barrier_ that chopped one of the smaller leonids to bits and forced the others back into the other half of the chamber. “That should hold them for a while,” Heinrich stated.

Wassabe spat sand towards Heinrich and Justinius, “Why didn’t you help him?”

“There’s no time for your foolish recriminations,” Heinrich stated in a low voice. “We will get his body and _resurrect_ him tomorrow. Frankly, we have more pressing business right now.”

“Yer’ as cold as a cave fish with the heart of a golem,” Wassabe sneered at Heinrich.

“Where are they?” Mercutio asked.

“They are burrowing in the sand,” Justinius answered. “They can move through earth and sand as we can air.”

Heinrich allowed Mercutio to ready as many spells as possible before lowering the _blade barrier_. The sand was now up to the adventurers waists and Mercutio _disintegrated_ the door to give the panicking Ginny a path out. Wassabe, Mercutio, and the clerics combined to take the last few leonids out, although Wassabe was heavily wounded in the melee. The adventurers grabbed Thoren’s body and the horus-eye key and left the chamber.
*****END SPOILER*****

Mercutio _teleported_ everyone back to his village. There they rested and in the morning Thoren went through the painful process of _resurrection_. “One key to go,” Mercutio remarked and the group headed back into the crypt.

*****

Gathering the last key to the pyramid was tricky, but the group was helped along by Mercutio answering the last of the riddles correctly. They placed the four keys in the appropriate areas on the pyramid and the center of the room began to descend very slowly. The elevator floor went down and down and the group estimated that they were several hundred feet below ground. Finally, the floor lurched to a stop in the corner of a chamber.

The chamber was covered in the familiar murals of the sphinx histories. A large statue with an ornate crown dominated the middle of the chamber with two outstretched arms and hands. The hands were shaped as though they once held some objects. A pair of sarcophagi flanked the statue with gems on the lids. Another riddle indicated the statue needed two items placed in its hands before the way to the queen’s crypt would open.

Wassabe was lukewarm on the idea of this quest prophecy from the start; the prospect of going through yet more tests to face an even greater challenge irked him. “Why should we go through these tests? I say let the queen stay here another 1,000 years. We’ll be dead and gone and none the wiser.”

“The prophecy…” Mercutio began.

“Who says we have to follow a prophecy? Maybe this a trick of Boethricus or a greater evil power?” Wassabe sneered his lip as he enunciated the word prophecy.

“It is a prophecy of the desert and I am in it to the end. You are too, whether you like it or not. There are some things that are larger than us,” Mercutio started toward a set of northern doors.

“Wait you’re right!” Wassabe said. “Look here’s another prophetic saying:
_Wassabe needs a whore,
Wassabe needs ale,
Mercutio is a great bore,
This prophecy will not fail._

“I’m certain the great bards of the north are all shaking at the prospect of the great Wassabe unleashing his tremendous poetic talents loose and rendering them penniless,” Mercutio retorted with a smile.

“The door is not trapped,” Ginny announced to the group. The adventurers moved down another length of hall and emerged in a large chamber containing an ancient half-dragon half-sphinx creature that tested them to their limits. Thoren and Wassabe both were nearly lost during the melee.

“Good heavens! If that was the queen’s daughter what do you think mama will be like!” Thoren said.

No one responded, but they were all concerned about the exactly the same thing. Ginny quietly retrieved the first rod-key that would fit into the statue’s empty hand.

*****

The second set of doors had led the group into a great maze covered in traps. Ginny had disarmed some, Mercutio had used magical windblasts to get rid of dangerous fogs, but occasionally some of the traps were sprung. Ginny nearly died under a rain of stone hammers and at one point the group was separated and had to find their way back to each other’s company. Judicious use of _fly_ and _teleport_ spells aided in their efforts.

The adventurers finally reached the center of the maze and found a great hydra chained there. Mercutio, Wassabe, and Thoren charged forward and were shocked as the beast breathed a cone of fog at them. Mercutio ran away, as did Wassabe, but alas, poor Thoren was too late and was soon transformed to stone. The adventurers, minus the petrified fighter had a council of war back in the hallway.

“We need to head back to the village and rest,” Mercutio said. “I am nearly out of spells.”

“I concur,” Justinius said. “But what of Thoren?”

“I want to try something before we go,” Heinrich stated. “I want to cast _destruction_ at the beast.”

“It will bounce off of him,” Mercutio said.

“You’re probably right,” Heinrich admitted, “but I want to give it a shot.”

“No, what we need to do is I will cast a wind spell to keep the breath of the hydra off of us and Wassabe and somebody else will rush in to grab Thoren.”

A quick straw poll was taken and everyone agreed with Mercutio, but Heinrich was defiant, “I want to cast this one spell. It will not interfere with the execution of your plan.”

“And what if the beast turns you to stone?” Justinius argued.

“It is no greater risk than the plan already in place,” Heinrich argued.

“You’re on your own,” Mercutio said.

“Fine,” Heinrich replied flatly. The cleric prepared his greatest prayer and came out into view of the hydra. Heinrich unleashed the wrath of the god of victory in the form of a mighty _destruction_ spell.

Now, it should not have worked and even Heinrich knew it. The hydra should have weathered this assault with relative ease. It was an unlikely ploy, and it *worked*. The hydra was utterly and completely destroyed. The normally somber Heinrich could not resist a shout of victory as the hydra dissolved completely. “Praise Siegphorus! Mighty God of Victory!” he shouted, his voice reverberating around the chamber.

Mercutio peered around the corner and just shook his head in disbelief. Ginny moved forward and after dealing with a number of complicated traps freed the second required rod-key. Thoren and keys safely in hand the group _teleported_ back to the village to rest and restore the ossified Thoren.

*****

The adventurers stood in the great chamber of the sphinx queen. Here they would fulfill the prophecy or certainly die trying. The great sphinx queen employed numerous illusions and even undead allies to help her in the battle she too knew was coming. Heinrich had cast _true seeing_, which permitted him to act as the eyes of the group in the chamber. The Queen leaped down on Ginny and knocked her purposefully across the room. Ginny spilled backwards and hit a rune.

The rune burst and all of those in proximity to it were forced to resist the effects of a catatonic sleep. Wassabe and Ginny both succumbed. Mercutio unleashed a terrible storm of spells at the queen, but all of them bounced harmlessly away. She dived on the hapless sorcerer and with a couple of attacks he too was at death’s door and was forced to _teleport_ away. Heinrich faced the terrible beast and even in the wake of failed spell after failed spell withstood her onslaught. Every time the great sphinx had him on the edge, Heinrich cast a prayer that would bring him back to full health. 

Justinius did what he could to help, as did Thoren, but this was to be Heinrich’s fight largely. Mercutio also managed to penetrate the sphinx’s defenses with a couple of his spells, and slowly, ever so slowly, her defenses were dwindling. The queen withdrew from battle a couple of times to heal herself, but the adventurers dogged pursuit made this nearly impossible.

Mercutio cast _fly_ on Thoren and this helped to turn the battle as the fighter added his might to the cleric’s efforts. Finally, a great crash from Heinrich’s mace ended the sphinx queen’s existence and she fell to the floor with a great crash her crown falling with her. 

The walls and the floor of the tomb began to tremble mightily and large hunks of stone began to cascade down from the ceiling. Thoren rushed up and grabbed the great dark crown. The adventurers gathered everyone together quickly, including the dozing Wassabe and Ginny, and Mercutio _teleported_ them all back to the village.

*****

“The crown is unbelievably evil and I believe it to be an artifact of great power,” Justinius announced to the group.

It had taken the combined efforts of several of the adventurers to convince Thoren to relinquish the crown and put it in a magical bag. Once Thoren did give up the crown he announced that he had felt a great power and burden lifted from him. Justinius had immediately begun his research on the item.

“It must be destroyed,” Heinrich announced. “We will take the crown back to the Temple of Siegphorus and there it will be destroyed.”

“That sounds like the wisest course,” Mercutio agreed.

“What if we were to sell the crown to the highest bidder and use the massive amounts of gold we received for the greater good?” Wassabe inquired. “I mean an ancient artifact like that has got to be worth a fair amount of booty.”

“Are you mad?” Heinrich cried in indignation. “You would unleash perhaps the most powerful evil artifact on the northern world for mere gold?”

“Hear me out,” Wassabe objected. “Mere gold can do a lot of good. I would pitch in to help establish a few nice orphanages or buy a bunch of coffins for poor folks.” He winked suggestively at Justinius with this last suggestion. “Plus, whoever buys it would have to use massive amounts of resources to do so and they probably would be evil…”

“Probably?” Heinrich replied incredulously.

“Yeah, they probably would be evil. So think about it, we would have the massive transfer of wealth from the evil side to good side and…”

“But they would have the crown!” Heinrich was nearly shouting.

“That’s the beauty of it,” Wassabe winked, “we beat it once, we know we could do it again.”

The rest of the group started laughing and laughing and even Heinrich joined in with his hearty guffawing. Wassabe pouted, “You know I am tired of being trapped with people with no imaginations and an inability to see the bigger picture!’

It was several minutes before the laughter died down again and the group made plans to take the crown to Heinrich’s patron temple.

*****

There was a flurry of activity as the group returned to Zandyrium. Wassabe naturally made a beeline for his favorite consort Sara’s place, but the rest of the group attended to serious business. Heinrich went to his temple and quickly learned that they did not have the wherewithal to destroy the crown. “It is an ancient desert item and the magic that created it may be lost to us,” his superior had cautioned. “Perhaps the best we can do is to try and seal it away forever.” Heinrich was not satisfied with this answer at all. He endeavored to do whatever it took to destroy it completely.

*****

Thoren wanted to place even greater enchantments on his armor. The problem was Justinius was too busy to take the time to do it. It was Ginny who suggested that he return to Verkorenvalt and have the master dwarven craftsman do it for him. Thoren had Morguhn _teleport_ he and Dar to the valt and had an audience with the master armorsmith there. Thoren left a coat of armor crafted of Uberstahl for the armorsmith to work on and over 20,000 gold for his expenses. The Master armorsmith agreed to enchant the armor as a repayment for Thoren’s role in saving the northern dwarven people.

While he was at the valt the dwarves listened intently to Thoren’s tales of his exploits and drank much ale as he also learned some things. The vacuum of power created by the defeat of the northern giants had led to a new menace. Another set of giants, this time under a powerful storm giant were consolidating their forces. The dwarves feared it would not be long before the giants were once again a threat to Verkorenvalt.

“Verkorenvalt shall stand as long as Thoren breathes air!” Thoren proclaimed in a loud voice raising his great tankard of ale in a toast. The dwarfs all smashed their tankards together and cheered the mighty Thoren. Thoren almost secretly wished the giants would assault the valt the next day….

*****

Ginny was investigating the Vizier Cosimo Pulanti. She was using all of her wiles, familial connections, and subterfuge skills, but it was difficult to learn much about the man. Every move he made as vizier had been met with wide acclaim even from his critics. What she could not figure out is where his money was coming from. From what she could tell the Pulanti family’s business interests were still not prospering. She would have to dig deeper. It was pretty vague and ill defined at this point, but there seemed to be a connection to Thray….

*****

Justinius returned to the problem that had led them to the desert in the first place – getting his unique message to the priest of Orcus, Grayfell. Morguhn had approached him about not threatening the priest, but Justinius was not really interested in that. The cleric of Gravitas Morte’s greatest concern was trying to stop Boethricus din Woad. Mercutio was no longer able to help and so Justinius swallowed his pride and went to the temple of Virtua, the Norsiccan goddess of law and knowledge. Not only was she of the Norsiccan pantheon, but her followers were especially disdainful of those who worshipped the Thraegian gods.

Justinius liberally praised the deity and with a well-placed bribe/contribution was able to obtain a map of the six major sphinx city ruins of the Saracen desert. Now at least he had something to work with and began _communing_ with his deity back in his home temple. The first few questions allowed Justinius to pin down the location of Grayfell to a certain set of ruins called Al Jequah Maheen. Further questions failed to further narrow the search, but Justinius was satisfied and moved on to other matters:

Q: Does Grayfell live?
A: Yes.

Q: Is Grayfell a lich?
A: No.

Q: Does Grayfell have a contract with Boethricus?
A: No.

Q: Does Boaethricus have contracts with any other in this world?”
A: Yes.

Q: Are they in Zandyrium?
A: No.

Q: Are they in Thray?
A: Yes.

Exhausted, Justinius fell back to contemplate what he had learned. Somehow _communing_ always seemed to make things more complicated.

*****

Heinrich’s intensive research led him to an ancient forge at a place called Ad Sufar. Ad Sufar was apparently deep in the bowels of the earth and was dedicated to an ancient evil desert god called Quzah – the hammer. The cult of Quzah was long gone as far as Heinrich could learn, but he could not be sure the deity was. The evil crown would have to be taken back to Ad Sufar and smote three times with the hammer of Quzah. He knew it sounded far too simple….

*****

When Thoren returned to Zandyrium he spent a couple of days with Wassabe. “Has anyone see Githraldul?” Thoren asked.

“Nope, neither hide nor hair of the pointy eared one,” Wassabe replied. It was unlike the Elf to be gone for this long of time.

“He would contact us if he was in trouble wouldn’t he?” Thoren asked.

“I think *we* are the main reason the elf ever finds himself in trouble,” Wassabe quipped smiling.

Thoren frowned.

“Do not worry Thoren,” Wassabe reassured the fighter, “when he is ready Gith will return.”

To be continued….


----------



## pogre

Zandyrium
Episode 66

“I would like to visit the ruins where Grayfell is first,” Justinius said in a low voice to the assembled group. Thoren, Wassabe, Mercutio, Heinrich, Morguhn, and Justinius had assembled for a midday meal at the Barrel. The adventurers had given the proprietor so much business over the last few years he was more than willing to give them a private dining room to discuss their plans. Each member of the group had been sharing their ideas on what to do next.

“My only concern with going to see Grayfell first is that we will be toting along one of the most powerful evil artifacts in the Northern world to a powerful minion of Orcus,” Heinrich countered.

“I hear your concern, but I really do mean to just leave a message,” Justinius replied. “We can move on the forge at Ad Sufar and deal with the crown from there. That will give Grayfell and his minions time to absorb the message.”

“What does the message say?” Wassabe asked Mercutio.

“Something about Orcus and Boethricus,” Mercutio replied. “I’m not clear on all of the details.”

“What say you to the plan on the table?” Heinrich asked. “Shall we go to the Ruins of Al Jequah Maheen and then on to the Forge of Ad Sufar?”

“Aye,” came the reply in unison. The agreement was struck to depart for Al Jequah Maheen in the morning.

“What of Ginny?” Heinrich asked.

“She won’t be coming,” Wassabe answered. “She has some noble issues to take care of from what I understand.”

“What’s more important than destroying the most important evil artifact in the northern world?” Heinrich asked in a demanding tone.

“It is not so much about priorities as it is timing,” Wassabe replied.

Heinrich nodded sternly, but his disapproval was plain enough.

“At least we are not running off to *kill* Grayfell,” Mercutio offered to Morguhn.

“Not yet,” Morguhn replied with a smile.


----------



## pogre

So why the update to a campaign I declared dead some time ago?

Well, there is a good chance I will get back behind the screen for a few sessions this Summer.

Besides, the crash ate one of my updates


----------



## spacehulkster

"Yeah, yeah!"  (much jumping and frolicking)
"Pogre's old story hour is here!  The old story hour is here!"

Maybe someone can reach 16th level?!! :\


----------



## pogre

A Bump - so my son who was 5 when this campaign started can read it. He's about to turn 13.


----------



## Knightfall

bump


----------

